# Rangeman GW-9400 - the official count



## Piowa

Let's count them

9400-1 (black positive) .................................. 3 watches (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow)
9400-3 (olive negative) .................................. 2 watches (JonL, AirWatch)
9400B-1 (black negative) ............................... 1 watch (Kumazo)
9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together ..................................................... 6 watches

Kumazo:








MCZK:








JonL:








JusticeG:








AirWatch:








Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MCZK

Thanks for starting the count Piowa, much appreciated.


----------



## Piowa

My other counting threads:

547 Kings:https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gxw-56-gx56-owners-sound-off-here-lets-get-official-count-432667-95.html

176 GD-350s:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gd-350-official-count-820369-46.html

147 Mudmen G-9000:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/mudman-g-9000-g-9025-owners-lets-get-official-count-738501-20.html

43 G-7800s:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-7800-owners-unite-lets-get-official-count-777126-9.html#post6813771

41 DW-5030s:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/lets-count-dw-5030c-852523-6.html

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JonL

Great list Piowa - thanks for starting one!

One more green - belongs to yschow

Posted here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-has-shipped-917818-4.html#post6796112


----------



## duke4c

Do we count only those that have arrived or do we also count those that are on the mercy of carrier / customs as well?

I asked because mine (positive display model) was supposed to be here yestarday... but Canadian Customs had different idea about it...


----------



## Piowa

I think we should wait for the delivery (and the pics of course)...

9400-1 (black positive) .................................. 4 watches (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1)
9400-3 (olive negative) .................................. 3 watches (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow)
9400B-1 (black negative) ............................... 1 watch (Kumazo)
9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together ..................................................... 8 watches

Yschow:








Bulldog1:








Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

9400-1 (black positive) .................................. 5 watches (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow)
9400-3 (olive negative) .................................. 3 watches (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow)
9400B-1 (black negative) ............................... 1 watch (Kumazo)
9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together ..................................................... 9 watches

Time4Playnow:








Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow

Piowa said:


> 9400-1 (black positive) .................................. 5 watches (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow)
> 9400-3 (olive negative) .................................. 3 watches (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow)
> 9400B-1 (black negative) ............................... 1 watch (Kumazo)
> 9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches
> 
> Together ..................................................... 9 watches
> 
> Time4Playnow:
> View attachment 1235053
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Wow Piowa, I just came here to add my pickup, and see that you've already done it for me! You're on the ball.

Since I'm here, here's another pic of mine:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Very cool Time4Playnow. Enjoy the splendid timepiece. Mine are coming next week. The arrival of todays Frogman was my prime focus. Coming week it's truly Rangeman time


----------



## zeroencore

GW-9400-1DR reporting duty


----------



## Piowa

9400-1 (black positive) .................................. 6 watches (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore)

9400-3 (olive negative) .................................. 3 watches (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow)

9400B-1 (black negative) ............................... 1 watch (Kumazo)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... 10 watches


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very cool Time4Playnow. Enjoy the splendid timepiece. Mine are coming next week. The arrival of todays Frogman was my prime focus. Coming week it's truly Rangeman time


"Mine are coming" as in, more than one Rangeman?? 

Congrats again on that Frogman, it's a beauty!!!


----------



## Wind_Talker

Congrats to all the Rangeman owners! You have gotten yourself a beautiful Triple G! I find both the Black + Negative and Olive Green + Negative beautiful! Now which one should I get .


----------



## leicashot

Mine arrived today, but not in a tin, but a nice box. Funny how that varies. So far I find it bulky, especially wide and the right sensor digs into my wrist/hand. It's a very large watch, similar to a 8200 Frogman, but fits the wrist (6..7inch) better.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> "Mine are coming" as in, more than one Rangeman??
> 
> Congrats again on that Frogman, it's a beauty!!!


Three  Couldn't decide


----------



## Piowa

9400-1 (black positive) .................................. 7 watches (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot)

9400-3 (olive negative) .................................. 3 watches (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow)

9400B-1 (black negative) ............................... 1 watch (Kumazo)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... 11 watches


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

Arrived a week late, in a box, no tin. Glad to finally get it. Green one due this week as well.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) .................................. *8 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *3 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *1 watch* (Kumazo)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *12 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Odie

My Rangeman has come to play


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) .................................. *9 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *3 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *1 watch* (Kumazo)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *13 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## duke4c

A singly crappy camera pic will have to do for now... much more pics and review / editoral comming up in next day or two (or 3... LOL!)


----------



## Crater

Nice, love these counting topics 


Piowa, are you getting Rangeman to replace the King in your collection? :-d


----------



## duke4c

Crater said:


> Nice, love these counting topics
> 
> Piowa, are you getting Rangeman to replace the King in your collection? :-d


The more I wear this model the more it strikes me that this is something that frogman, riseman, atomic mudman and even 2310 lovers will like...

RANGEMAN does not strike me as something that 5600 (or a king) lover will dig style wise... :think:

Plus price is prohibitevly high for most people to get it "just to see what the fuss is all about"...:think:


----------



## Crater

duke4c said:


> The more I wear this model the more it strikes me that this is something that frogman, riseman, atomic mudman and even 2310 lovers will like...
> 
> RANGEMAN does not strike me as something that 5600 (or a king) lover will dig style wise... :think:
> 
> Plus price is prohibitevly high for most people to get it "just to see what the fuss is all about"...:think:


That is true, well put. It's quite a watch on its own and it doesn't have much incommon with traditional 5600 series.

I'm sure it will sell well though, it's a special piece.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *10 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *3 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *1 watch* (Kumazo)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *14 watches*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Crater said:


> Piowa, are you getting Rangeman to replace the King in your collection? :-d


I will have to see it in person. Rangeman is 4 times more expensive than my (used but bought as NOS) King, so it has to be 4 times better to replace the King. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## duke4c

Piowa said:


> I will have to see it in person. Rangeman is 4 times more expensive than my (used but bought as NOS) King, so it has to be 4 times better to replace the King.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


You will not beleive this but do you know what's the single killer function of this watch?

Press lover right button and presto... you're in stopwatch mode and stopwatch is running (and YES time is still visible in this mode!)... :-!

It's unbelivably useful adition... at least to me...

And since you're already in stw mode , unlike GD-350 you can stop and reset time...

AWESOME!
(The only downside is that you have to press mode several times to go back to time... or you can do what I do... press middle button to get into ABC screens and press mode to go back to time... just 2 button clicks! In matter of fact this trick works with any mode on the watch... it's a nice and conveniant way to quickly go back to time if you're like me and don't feel like circuling trough different modes):-!


----------



## Odie

duke4c said:


> You will not beleive this but do you know what's the single killer function of this watch?
> 
> Press lover right button and presto... you're in stopwatch mode and stopwatch is running (and YES time is still visible in this mode!)... :-!
> 
> It's unbelivably useful adition... at least to me...
> 
> And since you're already in stw mode , unlike GD-350 you can stop and reset time...
> 
> AWESOME!
> (The only downside is that you have to press mode several times to go back to time... or you can do what I do... press middle button to get into ABC screens and press mode to go back to time... just 2 button clicks! In matter of fact this trick works with any mode on the watch... it's a nice and conveniant way to quickly go back to time if you're like me and don't feel like circuling trough different modes):-!


Here's a better trick. Hold the mode button for three seconds and it takes you back to the main screen.


----------



## duke4c

Odie said:


> Here's a better trick. Hold the mode button for three seconds and it takes you back to the main screen.


AWESOME!

Thanks Odie...

SIDENOTE:
Nope... I did not read the manual... o|


----------



## mairtinb

Mines incoming shortly, I hope, has anyone received theirs in a tin??? Or all in the usual Japanese Box??? Just curious


----------



## yankeexpress

mairtinb said:


> Mines incoming shortly, I hope, has anyone received theirs in a tin??? Or all in the usual Japanese Box??? Just curious


Mine came in the usual box.


----------



## Time4Playnow

mairtinb said:


> Mines incoming shortly, I hope, has anyone received theirs in a tin??? Or all in the usual Japanese Box??? Just curious


Maybe the American market version will come in a tin, but it appears that the ones coming from Japan are in the usual little black box..


----------



## Vil

Can't wait to join the family! Just ordered a negative display Rangeman from Rakuten !!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> I will have to see it in person. Rangeman is 4 times more expensive than my (used but bought as NOS) King, so it has to be 4 times better to replace the King.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


That's an impossible (price) comparison Piowa :-( :-( but I feel you didn't take it too seriously


----------



## KVM888

duke4c said:


> A singly crappy camera pic will have to do for now... much more pics and review / editoral comming up in next day or two (or 3... LOL!)


 *I see you finally have yours! 'grats & enjoy!! *


----------



## duke4c

mairtinb said:


> Mines incoming shortly, I hope, has anyone received theirs in a tin??? Or all in the usual Japanese Box??? Just curious


From what I can gather none of us got it in thin box... just a usual g-shock box... this was kinda dissapointing to be honest with you...


----------



## Piowa

Yankeexpress:






*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *10 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *4 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *1 watch* (Kumazo)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *15 watches
*
King of Range - Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JusticeG

duke4c said:


> From what I can gather none of us got it in thin box... just a usual g-shock box... this was kinda dissapointing to be honest with you...


Mine came in a tin box, however, I got the non-carbon fiber version.


----------



## yankeexpress

New green today


----------



## mairtinb

yankeexpress said:


> New green today


your just being Greedy yankeexpress... Which you prefer??


----------



## yankeexpress

mairtinb said:


> your just being Greedy yankeexpress... Which you prefer??


Not sure...the positive display is better in daylight, the negative looks better in the dark using the LED. 
The green & gold compliment each other as does the silver/red & black...it's a toss-up. Like 'em both a lot!










And in the immortal words of Gordon Gecko..."Greed is Good"......(sometimes... And this is one of those times)


----------



## hiker

also is it me or rangeman face actually resembles a man wearing gas mask?:think:


----------



## yankeexpress

hiker said:


> also is it me or rangeman face actually resembles a man wearing gas mask?:think:


It's you! Just kidding. Could be a Droid in a gas mask.


----------



## Piowa

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## EasternMikey

Mine arrived yesterday! I feel like a minority here. I am with you, Kumazo. ^_^


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *10 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *4 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *2 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *16 watches
*
King of Range - Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mikeair

@EasternMikey

Wow, the black display looks very good to read on your photos. The best readable negative display I've ever seen was the GD-350. Did you ever seen the negativ GD-350 to make a comparison between these two watches? And on your photos it looks like the buttons are near "black". Are they darker than the silver buttons of the positive display Rangeman?

Cheers,
Mike


----------



## EasternMikey

Since I didn't have GD-350, I couldn't draw a conclusion regarding the display, but I don't have any problem with it. Display contrast is good. It looks crisp and sharp to me.

And I don't own GW-9400-1 either. Anyway, take a closer look at EL [LED] button, it looks black compared to GW-9400-1's. Oh ... and those 4 decorative screws on the bezel are black too. The other buttons are silver, though. I am not sure if those 5 side buttons are darker.

Credit : Pic from WATCH-TANAKA.com





















mikeair said:


> @EasternMikey
> 
> Wow, the black display looks very good to read on your photos. The best readable negative display I've ever seen was the GD-350. Did you ever seen the negativ GD-350 to make a comparison between these two watches? And on your photos it looks like the buttons are near "black". Are they darker than the silver buttons of the positive display Rangeman?
> 
> Cheers,
> Mike


 iPhone5


----------



## yankeexpress

Same as the green Rangeman. Light button only is black


----------



## yankeexpress

Positive black vs. green....LED button on green is the only black button on either watch.


----------



## theotherphil

Mine turned up today


----------



## Piowa

*Can we get to 100 Rangemen before Christmas?


9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *11 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *4 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *2 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *17 watches
*
King of Range - Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mikeair

@ EasternMikey & yankeexpress

Thanks guys! Hope casio will make a Rangeman with black (darker) buttons in the next time... I got the 1-VER Rangeman and I love it but the silver buttons and screws are to much "bling bling" for me. I like it more all black. ;-)


----------



## duke4c

mikeair said:


> @ EasternMikey & yankeexpress
> 
> Thanks guys! Hope casio will make a Rangeman with black (darker) buttons in the next time... I got the 1-VER Rangeman and I love it but the silver buttons and screws are to much "bling bling" for me. I like it more all black. ;-)


I was quite a bit worried about this myself but it's not true at all...

Silver buttons are not too shiny at all and light button is a bit "darked out" (or brushed if you want) so it really doesn't stand out at all... it's there but it blends in nicely...


----------



## Piowa

*Can we get to 100 Rangemen before Christmas?


9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *12 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *4 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *2 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *18 watches
*
King of Range - Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Nemo

Following the fashion I have ordered mine from Tip top. 
Should be here sometime next week.


----------



## Vil

count me in!


----------



## Piowa

*Can we get to 100 Rangemen before Christmas?

*Deepsea_dweller:






*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *12 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *5 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *4 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *21 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Piowa. Thanks 4 taking your time, effort and keeping track


----------



## Vil

Here are some pictures to share:


----------



## KVM888

* Crappy phone shot, but one more blackie over here. ;-) *


----------



## Piowa

*Can we get to 100 Rangemen before Christmas?

*Minator:







Tobarm1907:






*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *14 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *5 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *5 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *24 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gnus411

Just got my GW-9400BJ-1JF in! I have to say the build quality and materials is extremely top notch. |>













​


----------



## Piowa

*Can we get to 100 Rangemen before Christmas?

**9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *14 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *6 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *5 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *25 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*Can we get to 100 Rangemen before Christmas?

*Metatime:*
*






*

**9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *14 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *6 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *6 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *26 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## eric325

Just bought mine 2 days ago in Sapporo. Also i was told that the yellow Rangeman will be out in November.


----------



## Asterisk

Count me in


----------



## Piowa

*Can we get to 100 Rangemen before Christmas?

**9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *16 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *6 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *6 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *28 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Widz

I have one 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/90nole4gyzvvi11/2013-10-08 12.44.32-1.jpg


----------



## Piowa

*Can we get to 100 Rangemen before Christmas? I bet, we will.

*W44NE G - (great photo BTW):






*

**9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *18 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *6 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *6 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *30 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Nemo

Count me in. Straight from Rakuten. 
The carbon fiber fills great and the overall quality is just top of the top. 
This is going my weekly beater. 
I keep her analogical sister for week ends. 

As an old ABC watch aficionado this one is a masterpiece. I was tracking every AB and C casio in the 90's....
I will write a little review soon. 
But si far I'm not disappointed. 
The ergonomy is great and I love all the shortcuts. The metal keeper. The buttons response. The feel. 
I even love those fake screws. They go perfectly with my rings. 
Go figure. 
Honeymoon stars now. ;-)


----------



## Piowa

*Can we get to 100 Rangemen before Christmas? I bet, we will.

**9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *19 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *6 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *6 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *31 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster

Got it !! YAY !!!


----------



## Piowa

*Can we get to 100 Rangemen before Christmas? I bet, we will.

*Lolo96706:







*

**9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *20 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *7 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *6 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *33 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## D1cky986

Count me in PIOWA, another GW-9400-1JF to add to the list.


----------



## Piowa

*Can we get to 100 Rangemen before Christmas? I bet, we will.

*Mairtinb*
*






*

**9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *22 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *7 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *6 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *35 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tetraflop

Rangeman in Cologne.










Dietmar


----------



## Piowa

*Can we get to 100 Rangemen before Christmas? I bet, we will.
**
**9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *23 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *7 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *6 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *36 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mairtinb

Can add me finally


----------



## discodave

Count me in. Just got her today.


----------



## alexs12

Please add my new 9400-3 to your list of green beasts, oh, Omniscient Count Piowa 









These things have just arrived locally to Bulgarian stores, and I hurried to grab a green one before they fly off the shelves. Well, maybe they won't go so quickly after all as they are quite expensive here given are low economic standard. Surprisingly to me, they sell at a price only very slightly above that of the resin-band PRW-3000's. The choice is clear in my mind; this pricing will definitely hurt Pro Trek sales. I got mine at the store for the currency equivalent of USD380 or EUR280.

My first impression is: I LOVE IT!!! and then add a few more !'s
It is a very large watch, about as large as I would ever want to wear on my flat 7" wrist. The green is pastel and rather light. The screen is very good-looking and relatively readable for a negative one, but still cannot compare to a positive display, nor the negative display on the GD-350-1B or the Bluetooth G-Shocks. I was a bit surprised that even my non-carbon-fiber-band watch came with a metal strap keeper. I don't know how I feel about that yet; it is my first encounter with metal strap keepers. If there is any downside immediately noticeable, it is that the beeps/alarms are as quiet as usual on GW models. This thing could have used a vibrator! ;-)

Oh, did I mention I love it?


----------



## Sjors

Landed here a few hours ago on my desk. 








Cheers,

Sjors

Sent using Tapatalk!


----------



## Piowa

*Can we get to 100 Rangemen before Christmas? I bet, we will.
**
*Unitt*
*






*

*GW-A1030A*
*







*
**9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *24 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *10 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *7 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *41 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Blunderact

Count me in....




























Blunderact


----------



## Piowa

*Can we get to 100 Rangemen before Christmas? I bet, we will.
**
**9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *25 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *10 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *7 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *42 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## discodave

Here's a pic if the backlight on the olive green version. Looks good!


----------



## Snoweagle

Count me in! My latest just arrived from Osaka today! :-!

Some quick shots.







Thanks guys!


----------



## Piowa

*Can we get to 100 Rangemen before Christmas? I bet, we will.
**
**9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *26 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *10 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *7 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *43 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## alexs12

Piowa said:


> *Can we get to 100 Rangemen before Christmas? I bet, we will.
> *


Well, we are all doing our part here, but when are _you_ getting one, Piowa? Anyone who can rock a G-Shock King on their wrist will have no trouble with the Electric Jungle Cat. ;-)


----------



## Snoweagle

Nice list Piowa! |>


----------



## Piowa

alexs12 said:


> Well, we are all doing our part here, but when are _you_ getting one, Piowa? Anyone who can rock a G-Shock King on their wrist will have no trouble with the Electric Jungle Cat. ;-)


First I want to try the Rangeman on, but it is not in the Polish shops yet...


----------



## bender

Just got mine today.


octg0001 by circuitedge, on Flickr


----------



## Piowa

*Can we get to 100 Rangemen before Christmas? I bet, we will.
**
*KimZim







*

**9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *27 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *10 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *8 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *45 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*Can we get to 100 Rangemen before Christmas? I bet, we will.
**
*Vade_R







*

*LUV*
*






*

**9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *28 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *11 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *8 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *47 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## civic98

Just got my 9400BJ..


----------



## Piowa

*Can we get to 100 Rangemen before Christmas? I bet, we will.
**
**9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *28 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *11 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *9 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *48 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## raze

Great pics and watches fellas. Really hope to join your club soon with an olive one.


----------



## Vade_R

Thanks piowa for adding me, was just about to do it


----------



## Snoweagle

Go get it, you'll never regret one.


----------



## andyahs

Finally arrived.


----------



## Piowa

*Can we get to 100 Rangemen before Christmas? I bet, we will.
**
**9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *29 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *11 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *9 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *49 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Renzer1133

Here it is, my first G-shock! I Love it!


----------



## batman1345

Hello guys again!! What is the difference between CASIO GW-9400*BJ*-1JF RANGEMAN and CASIO GW-9400*J*-1JF RANGEMAN


----------



## Snoweagle

batman1345 said:


> Hello guys again!! What is the difference between CASIO GW-9400*BJ*-1JF RANGEMAN and CASIO GW-9400*J*-1JF RANGEMAN


If I remembered correctly, the BJ one is black with negative display while the J is black with positive display.


----------



## batman1345

Snoweagle said:


> If I remembered correctly, the BJ one is black with negative display while the J is black with positive display.


So it is better J right?


----------



## Snoweagle

batman1345 said:


> So it is better J right?


Depends on the individual. Negative display looks cool but readability is pretty bad, especially in lower lighting. I personally prefer positive displays as they're much easier on the eyes. By the way, the 9400BJ is slightly more expensive.


----------



## batman1345

Snoweagle said:


> Depends on the individual. Negative display looks cool but readability is pretty bad, especially in lower lighting. I personally prefer positive displays are they're much easier on the eyes. By the way, the 9400BJ is slightly more expensive.


Thanks for the detailed explanation... It is very good for me...


----------



## Snoweagle

batman1345 said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation... It is very good for me...


You're welcome! Hope from this you can decide which Rangeman you want to get.


----------



## Piowa

*50 !!!
**
**9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *29 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *12 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *9 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *50 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Right as a new member thought it was about time to share my new Rangeman.

And try and help the list to 100 before Christmas.

Also will be adding a Green Rangeman to the collection when they are available locally.








Hope the picture has worked

Simon


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *30 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *12 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *9 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *51 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Joakim Agren

Piowa said:


> *9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *30 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal)
> 
> *9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *12 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133)
> 
> *9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *9 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98)
> 
> 9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches
> 
> Together .................................................... *51 watches
> *
> Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)
> 
> Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


I guess we have now passed the halfway marker. So we are getting closer....









This is an important moment so lets ponder upon this moment and say cheers!:-!









:-d


----------



## Piowa

Dear Sim58pson, I can't see your images...


----------



## OkiFrog

Another positive display here. Love it!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *31 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *12 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *9 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *52 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## woshixiaozhu

I just got my 9400 from rakuten. Love it so much. It is a little bulky to my small wrist so may not wear it all the time like my 5x00. But I have to say again this watch is just amazing and will be in my g shock collection's no-selling list forever!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *32 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *12 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *9 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *53 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 4overthru3

*9400-1* checking in.

Just kicked the cheap fealing and utterly disapointing PRW 3000 to the curb.

This watch has a "feal" to it that is really impressive. It is finished perfectly, the details are spot on.

And a really nice thing, I can have time, date, and baro all at the same time on the time screen. Something lacking that really bothered me with the PRW 3000 and Suunto Core.


----------



## Snoweagle

4overthru3 said:


> *9400-1* checking in.
> 
> Just kicked the cheap fealing and utterly disapointing PRW 3000 to the curb.
> 
> This watch has a "feal" to it that is really impressive. It is finished perfectly, the details are spot on.
> 
> And a really nice thing, I can have time, date, and baro all at the same time on the time screen. Something lacking that really bothered me with the PRW 3000 and Suunto Core.


Any pic of it?


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *33 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *12 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *9 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *54 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 4overthru3

Snoweagle said:


> Any pic of it?


no pic.

when i try and load a pic i am getting a strange error message about logging in after the last page was loaded.

i'll try later.


----------



## Snoweagle

4overthru3 said:


> no pic.
> 
> when i try and load a pic i am getting a strange error message about logging in after the last page was loaded.
> 
> i'll try later.


Sure do...will await for your pic.


----------



## WallaceD

Add me to the list! Just arrived from Seiya.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *34 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *12 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *9 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *55 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Patpong

Hello! one more black negative from Thailand...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Patpong said:


> Hello! one more black negative from Thailand...


Very sleek  How do you like it ? Here's mine and still waiting 4 the black positive.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *34 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *12 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *10 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *56 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Patpong

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Very sleek  How do you like it ? Here's mine and still waiting 4 the black positive.


Nice pics... really like mine a lot...color, functions, weight, etc.

Shall be favorite watch on my wrist at the moment, cheers!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Double .. Sorry


----------



## Piowa

Dawid82 (from Polish forum KMZiZ) - one of the first Rangemen in Poland






*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *35 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *12 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *10 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *57 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Patpong said:


> Nice pics... really like mine a lot...color, functions, weight, etc.
> 
> Shall be favorite watch on my wrist at the moment, cheers!


Its a special piece indeed. One of the best in 2013 IMHO. Just noticed,, according to Piowa's most recent list, only 10 negative vs 34 positive black on our forum up to date


----------



## Patpong

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Its a special piece indeed. One of the best in 2013 IMHO. Just noticed,, according to Piowa's most recent list, only 10 negative vs 34 positive black on our forum up to date


Correct! it's the special one for now. :-!

BTW, I have a thought to get a black positive as well, if the price is right.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Patpong said:


> Correct! it's the special one for now. :-!
> 
> BTW, I have a thought to get a black positive as well, if the price is right.


Ordered all available 3 but the black positive got stuck somewhere in Japan. Definitely looking very good and looking forward to next week. Keep you guys in the loop and yes @Patpong go for the positive as well


----------



## Piowa

Second Rangeman on Polish forum KMZiZ (Michał Sikora)









*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *36 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *12 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *10 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *58 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## carrot




----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *37 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *12 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *10 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *59 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Atomant

Hi, for those that ordered from Rakuten. How much do they charge shipping for international orders?


----------



## daddycool

One black negative just came in!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *39 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *12 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *11 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *62 watches
*
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Axiom

62.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa! Now it's your call buddy  The lost son has arrived in Hong Kong


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *40 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *12 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *11 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *63 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Wow Piowa. Thanks for the upgrade


----------



## raze

Count me in.


----------



## alexs12

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Piowa! Now it's your call buddy  The lost son has arrived in Hong Kong


Congrats! Did we get a picture with all three together (sitting there patiently waiting for their yellow brother to join them) or did I miss it somehow?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

alexs12 said:


> Congrats! Did we get a picture with all three together (sitting there patiently waiting for their yellow brother to join them) or did I miss it somehow?


Not yet! Sometimes the coming week I'm doing a group shot


----------



## Piowa

Uminus (3rd Range on Polish forum KMZiZ)






*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *41 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *13 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *11 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *65 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sir McKey

Howdy Piowa,
the Rangeman has landed b-)


----------



## Piowa

*34 Rangemen to go before Christmas

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *42 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *13 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *11 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *66 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Joakim Agren

Only 1 more watch then we are two thirds along the way to 100 Rangeman's before Christmas...

I think we will make the cut!:-!


----------



## TyTEK

I'm in, and so are the Rangeman's older relatives


----------



## Piowa

*33 Rangemen to go before Christmas

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *43 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *13 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *11 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *67 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## carlowus

Is there an adapter for these watches so that one can use a Zulu or Nato? I assume that the lugs are the same as some other models?


----------



## Piowa

Wrightc88






*

32 Rangemen to go before Christmas

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *43 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *14 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *11 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *68 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TheloniousFox

My GW-9400 is on its way!


----------



## Piowa

TheloniousFox said:


> My GW-9400 is on its way!


Post a pic when you got it, please


----------



## tgdtown

Very nice indeed, congrats!!!


raze said:


> Count me in.


----------



## nazih

Hi there. Is there a difference between GW-9400-3DR & GW-9400J-3JF? If yes, what is it? Thanks!


----------



## Joakim Agren

****h said:


> Hi there. Is there a difference between GW-9400-3DR & GW-9400J-3JF? If yes, what is it? Thanks!


The 9400J version have a special strap with a carbon fiber insert and the text carbon fiber instead of Triple sensor written on the strap, the J version is only sold in Japan. The rest of the world gets the regular GW-9400 that is a bit cheaper but have the exact same functions.


----------



## nazih

Oh alright, thanks for the explanation. Do you thin it's worth paying the difference? And what's the market price for each one of the two models? Thanks again. Much appreciated.


----------



## wrightc88

Piowa said:


> Wrightc88
> View attachment 1274420
> *
> 
> 32 Rangemen to go before Christmas
> 
> 9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *43 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK)
> 
> *9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *14 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88)
> 
> *9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *11 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool)
> 
> 9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches
> 
> Together .................................................... *68 watches
> *
> Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)
> Kings of Range - Yankeexpress (2 watches)
> 
> Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Thanks for adding me in . I was about to make a post but saw your post lol.


----------



## Atomant

My Olive Rangeman came in today but I'm not around (sleeping in my room in fact) to receive it. Went to the post office and was told that the delivery truck is still doing its rounds with my rangeman in it! o|

Will head down to the post office again tomorrow!!!


----------



## charger01

Finally I've got mine too! (GW-9400-1ER)

Bye from Milano (Italy)


----------



## Piowa

*31 Rangemen to go before Christmas*
*
9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *44 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *14 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *11 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *69 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Atomant

Can I play too?


----------



## Atomant

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*30 Rangemen to go before Christmas*
*
9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *44 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *15 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *11 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *70 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TheloniousFox

Add me to the list too!


----------



## Piowa

*29 Rangemen to go before Christmas*
*
9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *45 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *15 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *11 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *71 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*28 Rangemen to go before Christmas
*
Maru123 - fourth Rangeman on Polish forum KMZiZ








*
9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *46 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *15 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *11 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *72 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Right I got this Rangeman and in fact G-Shock bug and it happened to be my birthday ......so to my European Rangeman has been joined by two new friends.......

An Olive green Japanese import...









And the. It seemed so sad not to add the other one ....Black with negative display.....










So more toys to play with....love them all


----------



## kj2

I just spend the last two hours watching videos and photos of the Rangeman. Now.. I've to get one


----------



## Atomant

Having spent the past two days with my brand new Olive Rangeman I have to say it is absolutely the best G-Shock that I have ever owned in terms of fit, quality and built(I have not fiddled with the module yet). Never been so happy with a G-Shock all my life! This is really what I ever wanted in a watch only gripe that I have is that I actually have to wait this long for something so perfect to materialise. |>


----------



## Snoweagle

I find myself wearing the Rangeman much more than my Frogman and TAG!


----------



## Piowa

*26 Rangemen to go before Christmas
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *46 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *16 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *12 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *74 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Simonal (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Piowa said:


> *26 Rangemen to go before Christmas
> *
> *9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *46 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox)
> 
> *9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *16 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal)
> 
> *9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *12 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal)
> 
> 9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches
> 
> Together .................................................... *74 watches
> *
> Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)
> Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Simonal (2 watches)
> 
> Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


I think you missed one of mine in your count

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Piowa

Sorry, Simonal*

26 Rangemen to go before Christmas
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *46 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *16 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *12 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *74 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Thanks 😃

Simon


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Simonal said:


> Right I got this Rangeman and in fact G-Shock bug and it happened to be my birthday ......so to my European Rangeman has been joined by two new friends.......
> 
> An Olive green Japanese import...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the. It seemed so sad not to add the other one ....Black with negative display.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So more toys to play with....love them all


Wow a second Rangeman Emperor has joined the party! Well done


----------



## hiker

Atomant said:


> Having spent the past two days with my brand new Olive Rangeman I have to say it is absolutely the best G-Shock that I have ever owned in terms of fit, quality and built(I have not fiddled with the module yet). Never been so happy with a G-Shock all my life! This is really what I ever wanted in a watch only gripe that I have is that I actually have to wait this long for something so perfect to materialise. |>


how is the visibility of negative display in low light conditions...I know this has been asked many times,but whats your view on this


----------



## Simonal

Thanks now have quite a collection of G-Shocks


----------



## Atomant

hiker said:


> how is the visibility of negative display in low light conditions...I know this has been asked many times,but whats your view on this


The visibility of Olive Rangeman (not quite sure of black/black negative Rangeman as I've not received it yet) negative display is the same as compared to my GW-6900BC, GW-7900B, GR-7900KG and GX-56GB. All these have better visibility for a negative display than the MIRB series 5600 and 6900 which is barely visible under low light. But they work fine under direct sunlight.

I'm fine with the visibility of the negative display in low light conditions which is how I want it, not easily read as it gives me a sense of 'privacy' :-d. But for someone that is used to the visibility of a positive display and want it at that, then I guess the negative display on the Olive Rangeman might not be visible enough for them. But it works for me. There's nothing what an 'auto backlight' can't solve. :-!


----------



## Kronos

Add me to the ranks!!


----------



## hiker

Atomant said:


> The visibility of Olive Rangeman (not quite sure of black/black negative Rangeman as I've not received it yet) negative display is the same as compared to my GW-6900BC, GW-7900B, GR-7900KG and GX-56GB. All these have better visibility for a negative display than the MIRB series 5600 and 6900 which is barely visible under low light. But they work fine under direct sunlight.
> 
> I'm fine with the visibility of the negative display in low light conditions which is how I want it, not easily read as it gives me a sense of 'privacy' :-d. But for someone that is used to the visibility of a positive display and want it at that, then I guess the negative display on the Olive Rangeman might not be visible enough for them. But it works for me. There's nothing what an 'auto backlight' can't solve. :-!


thanks for info...the most difficult choice is to choose negative display with bit compromised visibility but very nice army green color ,or go for bit better visibility In black model...perhaps the solution is to buy both!lol..if I get some good deal this I might do actually.


----------



## Piowa

*25 Rangemen to go before Christmas
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *46 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *17 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *12 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *75 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Axiom

Axiom said:


> 62.
> 
> View attachment 1265953


The black one arived a few days ago.


----------



## Atomant

hiker said:


> thanks for info...the most difficult choice is to choose negative display with bit compromised visibility but very nice army green color ,or go for bit better visibility In black model...perhaps the solution is to buy both!lol..if I get some good deal this I might do actually.


Yes, i started off just wanting the Olive Green Rangeman, but in a matter of days decided to just get all three! :-d This must be the alignment of the stars that Casio comes out with something so perfect that I have absolutely no complains about. |>



Axiom said:


> The black one arived a few days ago.


Wow seems like the black/black Rangeman has got a shiny tint on the resins as compared to the Vanilla which is Matt.


----------



## Axiom

It is a bit shinier, but just enough to get that darker shade...


----------



## Piowa

*24 Rangemen to go before Christmas
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *46 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *17 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *13 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *76 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ice_man

Had a chance yesterday to get one from my local Macy's for $176.00. Tried it on and decided to pass... I felt it was bulkier than the mudman.. So decided not to get it...


Tapatalk.


----------



## whiterabbit05

^check out the pictures above, pretty poor............


----------



## tgdtown

ice_man said:


> Had a chance yesterday to get one from my local Macy's for $176.00. Tried it on and decided to pass... I felt it was bulkier than the mudman.. So decided not to get it...
> 
> Tapatalk.


Are you serious about Macy's having the watch?


----------



## alexs12

tgdtown said:


> Are you serious about Macy's having the watch?


I think the real question is if he is serious about the price! I find it a bit hard to believe this early in the product cycle (if ever).


----------



## tgdtown

tgdtown said:


> Are you serious about Macy's having the watch?


Just called Macy's and no luck on them having it... I need the sku...

I have order the green/negative from Japan, just trying to get one more in blk....


----------



## Blunderact

****h said:


> Oh alright, thanks for the explanation. Do you thin it's worth paying the difference? And what's the market price for each one of the two models? Thanks again. Much appreciated.


Yes if you want the best. Japanese manufacturers have this advertising scheme.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mudfrog

Hi all, my positive display Rangeman arrived yesterday from Japan via EMS. 

I purchased through an online company based in Melbourne Australia. 

Like the watch very much so far, no complaints at all. No photos ('cos I haven't worked out how to put them up).


----------



## Piowa

*23 Rangemen to go before Christmas
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *47 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *17 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *13 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *77 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Atomant

Can I play? Two more to the official count. 








All three of my babies side by side. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*21 Rangemen to go before Christmas
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *48 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *17 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *14 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *79 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Atomant

Piowa said:


> *21 Rangemen to go before Christmas
> *
> *9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *48 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant)
> 
> *9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *17 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos)
> 
> *9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *14 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant)
> 
> 9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches
> 
> Together .................................................... *79 watches
> *
> Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal, Atomant (3 watches)
> Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom (2 watches)
> 
> Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


I am ans emperor now Piowa has mades me an emperor :-!


----------



## Atomant

21 more Rangers to hit 100!


----------



## Sedi

Add me to the count, please:


Cheers, Sedi


----------



## Piowa

*20 Rangemen to go before Christmas
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *49 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *17 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *14 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *80 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Atomant said:


> I am ans emperor now Piowa has mades me an emperor :-!


Ok now lets get the last one, the yellow, as well. Hope you will join the parrty


----------



## ShockZone

Add my GW-9400J-1JF Red/Black to the count


----------



## Piowa

*19 Rangemen to go before Christmas
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *50 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *17 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *14 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *81 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 15lbbass

Got mine (OliveNeg) last night


----------



## 15lbbass

Pics with its older brothers


----------



## Piowa

*18 Rangemen to go before Christmas
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *50 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *18 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *14 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *82 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fnk88

Hi, guys fairly new here. I've just got mine and thought I'd share a pic along with my small collection


----------



## Piowa

*17 Rangemen to go before Christmas
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *51 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *18 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *14 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *83 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## azziman

Well almost three weeks after ordering, a week of which it has been languishing in a customs warehouse even though I paid the v.a.t charge straight away, it finally arrived today and I'm fairly impressed so far... lots of features most of which I will not use but always nice to have!


----------



## Usagi76

Mine just arrived yesterday, ordered from klepsoo a while back. First G-Shock I've bought in many years and really happy with it so far. There should be a wallet-health warning browsing these forums!


----------



## Piowa

*15 Rangemen to go before Christmas
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *53 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *18 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *14 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *85 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rsimpsss

Add me to the positive black count. Is a picture required? Can follow. Not wearing it today unfortunately.


----------



## Piowa

*14 Rangemen to go before Christmas
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *54 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *18 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *14 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *86 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Snoweagle

I think it'll hit 100 by this month end.


----------



## tgdtown

My order from Seiya.com just made it to my office....... WOW!!!

knife pics deleted by moderator - please re-read forum rules


----------



## tgdtown

My bad on the bad pics....


----------



## Emergency

My Japan version Rangeman... picture of my 2 favorites G-shock.


----------



## Piowa

*12 Rangemen to go before Christmas
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *55 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *19 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *14 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *88 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

rsimpsss said:


> Add me to the positive black count. Is a picture required? Can follow. Not wearing it today unfortunately.


... Indeed pictures would be the icing on the cake


----------



## Piowa

Nobodyhasthisname






*

11 Rangemen to go before Christmas
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *56 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *19 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *14 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 0 watches

Together .................................................... *89 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mg1

First time I've seen this model G-Shock. Very cool looking, indeed. The metallic button on the front of the case reminds me of those on my Suunto Ambit Silver. Will have to do some hunting now...


----------



## whiterabbit05

Just put in my order for a green one, for, wait for it..............$165 shipped.


----------



## tgdtown

Could not help myself!!! 9400-1 on order...
Besides its 25%off - friends and family with free delivery, WOW!


----------



## Piowa

Picture from ZONACASIO









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## alexs12

Even zombies need to know their altitude and barometric pressure, not to mention where North lies; it's not easy searching for fresh brains when everbody else is out to get you!


----------



## Piowa

*MCZK - 1st yellow one

*






*

8 Rangemen to go before Christmas
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *57 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *20 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *14 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *1 watches *(MCZK)

Together .................................................... *92 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom, Tgdtown, MCZK (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cbrbamby09

well count me in as mine just arrived from overseas but I am about to return it. My home city is New York and I dunno if anyone else is having this issue but the watch hasn't had a successful atomic time sync since September accorinding to the history and I cannot get it to sync manually. I keep getting the error code. It keeps going back and forth from L2 to l3 and then error. Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## fnk88

Mine done this when I first received the watch. When am inside the house and I try a manual sync, it does have difficulty even though it will show a L2 or L3. If I leave the watch by a window and try it, it works!

Have you tried manual sync outside?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

A w e s o m e MCZK ! 








[ image from MCZK] ]


----------



## Cbrbamby09

fnk88 said:


> Mine done this when I first received the watch. When am inside the house and I try a manual sync, it does have difficulty even though it will show a L2 or L3. If I leave the watch by a window and try it, it works!
> 
> Have you tried manual sync outside?


Well problem solved, and by that I mean there was no problem to begin with some other folks on this site posted some valuable info including a map of signal strength throughout the day, and the company from Tokyo japan that sold me the watch actually called me last night which was Saturday my time and probably early Sunday morning his time and schooled me on the watch, he said he's never heard of a atomic g shock not receiving atomic signal due to malfunction and I didn't know you can only calibrate at night. I just panicked cus I felt I was stuck with a watch that I just bought from japan. It was fine all along. So Made in japan wiped my tears for me and I'm in love with this thing, more so than my mudman..


----------



## nazih

Joined the gang with the GW-9400J-3JF!


----------



## Piowa

*Ashwalla
*






*

5 Rangemen to go before Christmas
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *58 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *21 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *14 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *2 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla)

Together .................................................... *95 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom, Tgdtown, MCZK (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Bulldog






*

4 Rangemen to go before Christmas
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *59 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *21 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *14 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *2 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla)

Together .................................................... *96 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom, Tgdtown, MCZK (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## alexs12

So, what royal title does one obtain when getting all 4 colors? ... Not that I am likely to earn that myself... but one can dream...


----------



## Piowa

alexs12 said:


> So, what royal title does one obtain when getting all 4 colors? ... Not that I am likely to earn that myself... but one can dream...


Been thinking about it and the topic was discussed on this forum. Maybe "Pope"?

Or even "God"?


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JonL

#97 just arrived!! Ranger #2 for me.

Just lovely:


----------



## Piowa

*3 Rangemen to go before Christmas
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *59 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *21 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *14 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *3 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL)

Together .................................................... *97 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom, Tgdtown, MCZK, JonL (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Seno Prabowo

It's mine :-!


----------



## Piowa

*2 Rangemen to go before Christmas
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *60 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *21 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *14 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *3 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL)

Together .................................................... *98 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom, Tgdtown, MCZK, JonL (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Joakim Agren

Only 2 more to go....

This is exciting!:-!

So when we reach 100 pieces. What new goal before Christmas should we set?

Perhaps at least 20 Lightning Yellow GW-9430EJ-9 would be a good secondary goal?:think::-d


----------



## kung-fusion

Joakim Agren said:


> Only 2 more to go....
> 
> This is exciting!:-!
> 
> So when we reach 100 pieces. What new goal before Christmas should we set?
> 
> Perhaps at least 20 Lightning Yellow GW-9430EJ-9 would be a good secondary goal?:think::-d


I went and pre-saled the positive black version at macy's last night. I decided since I want to use the watch as intended, outdoors for hiking, camping etc, it made sense to go with the black rather than pay an additional 200 for the yellow. For the record I still think this watch is not the best looking, but its module is too good to pass up.

So I guess only one more to go to get to 100...


----------



## Piowa

*1 Rangeman to go before Christmas
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *61 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *21 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *14 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *3 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL)

Together .................................................... *99 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom, Tgdtown, MCZK, JonL (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sengyoku

Dark knight rangeman checking in 

Sneaking in at #100 
(Thanks for the heads up Tom! )



























Sent from the 'droid.


----------



## Snoweagle

"GONG!!" 

Target met!


----------



## Atomant

Sengyoku said:


> Dark knight rangeman checking in
> 
> Sneaking in at #100
> (Thanks for the heads up Tom! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the 'droid.


Another 'Battlestar Galactica' or so I call it.


----------



## Piowa

*Objective cleared, target destroyed, mission successful 
*
*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *61 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *21 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *3 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL)

Together .................................................... *100 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom, Tgdtown, MCZK, JonL (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sedi

@kung-fusion
I'm sure you won't regret it - great module and the build quality is top-notch for a resin-cased G. Those buttons alone almost justify the higher price over a Riseman. But from what it looks like you can get them for great prices in the US. And I thought I was lucky to get one for 260€ (retail price in Germany is 300).

Cheers, Sedi


----------



## kung-fusion

Sedi said:


> @kung-fusion
> I'm sure you won't regret it - great module and the build quality is top-notch for a resin-cased G. Those buttons alone almost justify the higher price over a Riseman. But from what it looks like you can get them for great prices in the US. And I thought I was lucky to get one for 260€ (retail price in Germany is 300).
> 
> Cheers, Sedi


Yes, with the current sale price at Macy's, it came to only $245 USD after all taxes and everything. The hardest part is leaving without the watch after paying for it (I don't actually pick it up until Dec. 4th). But playing around with it in the store, I was impressed with the speed and responsiveness of the module. The one thing that put the watch into "must buy" territory was the single button stopwatch feature. Being able to start the stopwatch (my most used function) with a single button push is a nice convenience that so far no other G-shock has that I know of. And of course having the current time displayed while in stopwatch mode is important (one thing that I dislike about some watches like the GW-5000 is that they don't have this feature).

I like the LED style backlight better than the EL panel. I know some people complain about it, but I like the way it looks better than EL.

The watch seems to be pretty comfortable despite its size. It is still ugly. I told the saleswoman that and she laughed; I could tell she thought so too. But next to other G-shocks on display, it doesn't stand out as being uglier or larger than them. It kind of blends in with the general g-shock "look" and little details like the fake screws go unnoticed by most people. I am going to have to do something about the metal keeper--either squash it flatter or replace it with a Frogman or Riseman keeper if it fits.

The watch has pretty much every feature you could want except a moonphase and tidegraph. I don't care about tidegraphs on G-shocks (I find them useless for the West Coast of the USA), but a moonphase would be nice. Still, if I had to choose between sunrise/sunset or moonphase, sunrise/sunset is the more practical of the two and the Rangeman has that. I can always use my 9300 Mudman if I care about what the moon is doing.

This will be my first ABC watch. While I never really use the compass on the 9300 Mudman (It only helped me find my way twice since 2011) when I had a Riseman I played with the altimeter a lot while hiking, and occasionally checked the barometer when I thought weather conditions might get worse.


----------



## GShockMe

GShockMe checks in. GW-9400-1 the first ABC G-Shock ever!

My first impression: this watch is huge! I can claim that it is as big as the Frogman (GF8250 as least). But it is a lot lighter. Like the metal buttons. It give a real premium feel. The instant stopwatch is a good tool too. This watch is heavy with all the features that I can leave Protrek at home while on a trip.

BTW. Agree with kung, it's kind of ugly. That gas mask light button is weird. I don't think it has to stick out that high since the watch is thick already. But I get use to it quickly.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *62 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *21 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *3 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL)

Together .................................................... *101 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom, Tgdtown, MCZK, JonL (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tgdtown

Free delivery from Macy's before FF just came in!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa  if I'm not mistaken we do have an Emperor of all Emperors and greater than Julius Caesar and all legends and conquerors combined. Ta-da its our distinguished member Simonal  Really looking forward about the title. Perhaps you follow like the Army General with 1 Star, 2 Stars, 3.... or 4 Stars


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Sengyoku said:


> Dark knight rangeman checking in
> 
> Sneaking in at #100
> (Thanks for the heads up Tom! )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the 'droid.


My pleasure Chin. Glad you made it


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *62 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *21 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *16 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Tgdtown)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *3 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL)

Together .................................................... *102 watches
*
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Simonal, Atomant, Tgdtown (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom, MCZK, JonL (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Piowa

Though I better tell you I added a new Rangeman to my collection ......









LY Rangeman










So now we are four!!😀

Thanks


----------



## Sengyoku

Simonal, that's awesome...

Ok I got some new title suggestions  
Howzabout 

'Overlord of Range'
'Deity of Range'
or even
'Out of Range' (lolz)


----------



## Piowa

*Please welcome first "Out of Range" (thanks Sengyoku for the idea) on our list - Simonal !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *62 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *21 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *16 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Tgdtown)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *4 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal)

Together .................................................... *103 watches
*
Out of Range - Simonal (all 4 watches)
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant, Tgdtown (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom, MCZK, JonL (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sjors

Got me a -9JR today ;-)

Cheers,

Sjors

Sent using Tapatalk!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *62 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *21 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *16 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Tgdtown)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *5 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors)

Together .................................................... *104 watches
*
Out of Range - Simonal (all 4 watches)
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant, Tgdtown (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## eric325

Have been wearing mine since I bought to in Nagoya Japan on Nov 19. Absolutely loves it.


----------



## saibog

Mine


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *63 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *21 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *6 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325)

Together .................................................... *105 watches
*
Out of Range - Simonal (all 4 watches)
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Joakim Agren

Sorry guys. I think this thread will be difficult to be filled with new Rangeman's with the new adjusted price level. I think we need to criticize Casio heavily for this. This is not acceptable!:rodekaart:-d

New Casio G Shock Lightning Yellow Solar Radio MULTIBAND6 GW 9430EJ 9JR Japan | eBay









So now I will not be getting the Yellow Rangeman and I am deeply depressed about this!:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


----------



## kung-fusion

Joakim Agren said:


> Sorry guys. I think this thread will be difficult to be filled with new Rangeman's with the new adjusted price level. I think we need to criticize Casio heavily for this. This is not acceptable!:rodekaart:-d
> 
> New Casio G Shock Lightning Yellow Solar Radio MULTIBAND6 GW 9430EJ 9JR Japan | eBay
> 
> View attachment 1291191
> 
> 
> So now I will not be getting the Yellow Rangeman and I am deeply depressed about this!:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


Ha ha, I saw that. Even when you move the decimal point over two spaces to its proper spot, it is still grossly overpriced!


----------



## gripmaster

Joakim Agren said:


> Sorry guys. I think this thread will be difficult to be filled with new Rangeman's with the new adjusted price level. I think we need to criticize Casio heavily for this. This is not acceptable!:rodekaart:-d
> 
> New Casio G Shock Lightning Yellow Solar Radio MULTIBAND6 GW 9430EJ 9JR Japan | eBay
> So now I will not be getting the Yellow Rangeman and I am deeply depressed about this!:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d


HAHA Awesome!

That means our friend "Out of Range" has invested very wisely and can become rich in just 4 sales!
Funny, I was tempted to click "buy it now"! Way to explode your credit card....


----------



## lolo96706




----------



## Simonal

gripmaster said:


> HAHA Awesome!
> 
> That means our friend "Out of Range" has invested very wisely and can become rich in just 4 sales!
> Funny, I was tempted to click "buy it now"! Way to explode your credit card....


Lol wow I thought you guys might see my advert ....lol
??

Sent from my....


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *63 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *21 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *7 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706)

Together .................................................... *106 watches
*
Out of Range - Simonal (all 4 watches)
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## babola

Not sure if my counts as it's slightly modded, but here it is...


----------



## gizzzmo

And another one...









Gesendet von meinem MI 2S mit Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *65 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Babola, Gizzzmo)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *21 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *7 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706)

Together .................................................... *108 watches
*
Out of Range - Simonal (all 4 watches)
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *64 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *21 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *7 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706)

Mods ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

Together .................................................... *108 watches
*
Out of Range - Simonal (all 4 watches)
Emperor of Range - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant (3 watches)
Kings of Range - Yankeexpress, Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster

Master of Range # 2 is in the house! I didnt think I'd get the black one, at least not the positive display, but seeing how the olive is so hard to read and at the same time this is so the most useful of them all for my outdoory lifestyle in the mountains... I have now 2 of them! let me say: YAY! I have had it for only one hour and am already a fan.
Here's the new machine, right out of the box, urban warrior-style...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *65 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *21 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *7 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *109 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Yankeexpress, Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Gripmaster (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster

Piowa said:


> *Out of Range* - Simonal (all 4 watches)
> *Emperor of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant (3 watches)
> *Kings of Range* - Yankeexpress, Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Gripmaster (2 watches)
> Cheers, Piowa


Thank you sir! Great job with the updating! |>|>|>|> YAY - "King of Range" - that's some title.... but - will not be for long... ;-)


----------



## makey98

yankeexpress said:


> Not sure...the positive display is better in daylight, the negative looks better in the dark using the Led.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yankee or anyone else, can someone identify the green square faced watch on the lower left in this picture? Very nice. Thanks. Rangeman will be mine once Macy's in Indiana gets some.


----------



## Piowa

makey98 said:


> Yankee or anyone else, can someone identify the green square faced watch on the lower left in this picture? Very nice. Thanks. Rangeman will be mine once Macy's in Indiana gets some.


It is GX-56KG-3 aka "King of G". There is also model called GXW-56KG-3 with Multi Band 6.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ian_dunross

My first post and first GSHOCK


----------



## JonL

ian_dunross said:


> My first post and first GSHOCK


Congrats on the first G! What a way to start - enjoy!

Welcome to the forum too... be careful, as this will most definitely not be your last G if you stick around here!


----------



## ian_dunross

JonL said:


> Congrats on the first G! What a way to start - enjoy!
> 
> Welcome to the forum too... be careful, as this will most definitely not be your last G if you stick around here!


Thanks!!

Definitely this piece won't be my last :-d:-d


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *65 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *22 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *7 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *110 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Yankeexpress, Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Gripmaster (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Reloko

Count me in. I got my PRW3000 and Black positive GW9400 yesterday. 

Thanks


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *66 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *22 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *7 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *111 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Yankeexpress, Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Gripmaster (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

babola said:


> Not sure if my counts as it's slightly modded, but here it is...
> 
> View attachment 1292957


Looks stealthy! 
Did you remove the screws and paint them black?
I've thought about dimming down the shine of the screw heads with a black Sharpie marker.


----------



## babola

yankeexpress said:


> Looks stealthy!
> Did you remove the screws and paint them black?
> I've thought about dimming down the shine of the screw heads with a black Sharpie marker.


I'd steer away from Sharpie or any felt tip marker if I were you. Tamiya model paint would be a better option. I used Tamiya XF-1 in the past on my Frogman bezel studs and it held up extremely good.

The Rangeman mod is a little different, the screws and studs were treated in matte black chrome.

Original post is here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/stealthed-standard-rangeman-gw-9400-1-a-946167.html

cheers.


----------



## riffraff

Yeah, Sharpies on metal mostly look purple, not black, under most light.


----------



## babola

riffraff said:


> Yeah, Sharpies on metal mostly look purple, not black, under most light.


Yeah, although that would be the least of my worries, as the Sharpie or any other permanent marker doesn't last past few days anyway and requires re-application which is a tedious task that ends up messy over time.


----------



## R0CKETMAN

now I want a green one


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *67 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *22 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *7 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *112 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Yankeexpress, Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Gripmaster (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deifie

Count me in ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *68 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *22 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *7 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *113 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Yankeexpress, Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Gripmaster (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

gripmaster said:


> Master of Range # 2 is in the house! I didnt think I'd get the black one, at least not the positive display, but seeing how the olive is so hard to read and at the same time this is so the most useful of them all for my outdoory lifestyle in the mountains... I have now 2 of them! let me say: YAY! I have had it for only one hour and am already a fan.
> Here's the new machine, right out of the box, urban warrior-style...
> 
> View attachment 1293344
> 
> 
> View attachment 1293345
> 
> 
> View attachment 1293346
> 
> 
> View attachment 1293347
> 
> 
> View attachment 1293348


See they are addictive !......and soon three I am sure that the lighting yellow is calling you ....lol

Good work

Simon


----------



## gripmaster

Simonal said:


> See they are addictive !......and soon three I am sure that the lighting yellow is calling you ....lol
> 
> Good work
> 
> Simon


Haha!! You're right but the yellow one is not as much calling me as in fact it's on german territory since last week, being held hostage by customs! Aarrrgghh!!!
Will give those guys a call now to negotiate terms for liberation!
Nerve-wrecking affair, this!


----------



## Simonal

gripmaster said:


> Haha!! You're right but the yellow one is not as much calling me as in fact it's on german territory since last week, being held hostage by customs! Aarrrgghh!!!
> Will give those guys a call now to negotiate terms for liberation!
> Nerve-wrecking affair, this!


Excellent I am getting lonely as the only out of range was hoping some more would join me soon.

Sent from my....


----------



## Ottovonn

I don't have a Rangeman yet, but I just have to say that the "Out of Range" title is just pure awesome. Nice one Piowa.


----------



## Simonal

Ottovonn said:


> I don't have a Rangeman yet, but I just have to say that the "Out of Range" title is just pure awesome. Nice one Piowa.


Yes I agree.

Sorry if I have not said it already thanks Piowa.


----------



## Piowa

Ottovonn said:


> I don't have a Rangeman yet, but I just have to say that the "Out of Range" title is just pure awesome. Nice one Piowa.


Thanks, but "The King of Range" was Sengyoku's idea... I have just chosen it.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fnk88

I've just got my yellow rangeman


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *68 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *22 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *8 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *114 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Yankeexpress, Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Gripmaster, Fnk88 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## alexs12

You know, guys, sooner or later CASIO will bring to market another color Rangeman (if I am right, there will be many more to follow). So, what comes after "out of range?"


----------



## Piowa

alexs12 said:


> You know, guys, sooner or later CASIO will bring to market another color Rangeman (if I am right, there will be many more to follow). So, what comes after "out of range?"


Outrageous ?


----------



## G-Shock

Picked mine up last weekend at Macy's inside the Fashion Mall in Vegas. The build quality is outstanding.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *69 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *22 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *8 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *115 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Yankeexpress, Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Gripmaster, Fnk88 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

Triplets! and all JDMs. All carbon.


----------



## gripmaster

BLOODY AWESOME!!!!


----------



## yankeexpress

gripmaster said:


> BLOODY AWESOME!!!!


Yup! Totally stoked.

The green and black just got home with me from 6 weeks at sea to find the yellow waiting to join us. The black took a nasty pounding and did some serious work on deck, down below and in ballast tank inspections and I wore the green navigating in the dark.

The negative screen is good at night with the LED light, but it is tough to quick read in daylight, where the positive shines.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *69 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *22 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *9 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *116 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant, Yankeexpress (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Gripmaster, Fnk88 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hwkaholic

Can someone confirm??? I can't tell by looking at the pics, but is the resin on the negative display version have shine to it? As compared to the positive display version that is a matte.


----------



## babola

Hwkaholic said:


> Can someone confirm??? I can't tell by looking at the pics, but is the resin on the negative display version have shine to it? As compared to the positive display version that is a matte.


Yes, you're correct. The negative-display Rangeman BJ model comes with 'surface treated' resin. The finish appears as deep-black painted resin, quite a bit darker compared to the standard dark-grey resin the generic GW-9400 model comes with.

I owned number of similar Gs, while the finish is very durable, it will scratch and strip of if hit against hard and/or abrasive surface.


----------



## SSingh1975

In on the black. Not taking delivery till Dec 10th....grrrrr the wait :-(.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hwkaholic said:


> Can someone confirm??? I can't tell by looking at the pics, but is the resin on the negative display version have shine to it? As compared to the positive display version that is a matte.


A picture says more than thousand words ;-)


----------



## yschow

Second Ranger has just arrived today.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

yankeexpress said:


> Triplets! and all JDMs. All carbon.


3 down & 1 more to go ;-)


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *70 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *22 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *9 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *117 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant, Yankeexpress (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Gripmaster, Fnk88, Yschow (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Deepsea_dweller said:


> 3 down & 1 more to go ;-)


You know you have too.....lol


----------



## Chrisek

Finally got one. Count me in Piowa!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *70 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *22 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *10 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *118 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant, Yankeexpress (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Gripmaster, Fnk88, Yschow (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster

Lightning Struck! That's Rangeman # 3 in my personal Ranger Army.....
Certainly worth all the customs hassle, the extra money, the wait. This one
is most certainly the Emperor of the Rangers!
And I already have his first mission for him lined up this weekend... stay tuned!


----------



## Piowa

*Please welcome fourth **Emperor of Range - Gripmaster !!!**

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *70 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *22 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *11 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *119 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant, Yankeexpress, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yschow (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Welcome to our new Emperor


----------



## gripmaster

Piowa said:


> *Please welcome fourth **Emperor of Range - Gripmaster !!!*Cheers, Piowa





Simonal said:


> Welcome to our new Emperor


Thanks to both of you - it's an honor and a joy to be Emperor of Range now!
I wil strive to be worthy of this important title...
Also may I once more say thanks to Piowa for his counting, not easy to stay up to date, and
you do a great job here! |>|>|>


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Simonal said:


> You know you have too.....lol


2 days to go


----------



## isezumi

So, finally back from getting married etc.: guess what I got last week in India with the help of none other than our own communications officer Starscream...










For €189 (why it costs €299 in the Netherlands is beyond me) I couldn't pass this one (and only I have seen in Delhi) up. Was actually looking for the Olive Green Ranger, but am glad I only found the Positive Ranger: it's more than awesome!!!

Hope I can get the LY Ranger soon.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *71 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *22 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *11 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *120 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant, Yankeexpress, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yschow (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photo IMHO - W44NE G

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## vkimo

All Systems Are Go.


----------



## wingzerox8

For those with both watches of the colors available in USA, which do u like better? I managed to find both Green and Black at a Macy's, but I not sure which one to pick up. I've been looking for a jack of all trade G-Shock so this would probably fit the bill? 

Green has been growing on me, cuz i do like the negative display, but it is harder to read. Black is very generic but probably a good way to start on my 1st Gshock?


----------



## yankeexpress

wingzerox8 said:


> For those with both watches of the colors available in USA, which do u like better? I managed to find both Green and Black at a Macy's, but I not sure which one to pick up. I've been looking for a jack of all trade G-Shock so this would probably fit the bill?
> 
> Green has been growing on me, cuz i do like the negative display, but it is harder to read. Black is very generic but probably a good way to start on my 1st Gshock?


Find myself wearing the black during the day due to the better visibility from a practical standpoint.

Really love the yellow best, but I know it will look dirty fast as a daily driver....looking for an excuse to buy another....


----------



## gripmaster

wingzerox8 said:


> For those with both watches of the colors available in USA, which do u like better? I managed to find both Green and Black at a Macy's, but I not sure which one to pick up. I've been looking for a jack of all trade G-Shock so this would probably fit the bill?
> 
> Green has been growing on me, cuz i do like the negative display, but it is harder to read. Black is very generic but probably a good way to start on my 1st Gshock?


My answer to that is simple: if readability of the display is AT ALL a factor for your decision, because you want to be able to see time/stopwatch/altitude during sports or other activities, especially in motion - do not bother with the olive one. it must be said - the display is VERY hard to read.... :-x

If it is more a fashion choice and you have time to look for the time  - then you can of course chhose olive. as a watch it does look very cool!

My history with Rangeman was: liked olive better, found black boring on pictures - bought olive - ran in the mountains with it a few times - decided that is not a tool for sports - ordered black one - kept olive because I am freak, collector, madman and also just like it - appreciate the positive display of black one very much - also discovered the black positive one does look so much better in real life than most photos - ok and finally yesterday received the Lightning Yellow one, but that is unrelated to your question and just brings us back to the freak/madman thingy...

apart from that - Rangeman IS awesome watch, great fit, great looks, great ergonomics. am very happy to have it and use it all the time now...

now - we'll be waiting for you to show up with YOURS in the count thread...
you won't be disappointed
cheers,
GM

to illustrate:

1. poor light - still easy to read








2. good light - hard to read


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *72 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *22 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *11 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *121 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant, Yankeexpress, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yschow (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

Deepsea_dweller said:


> 3 down & 1 more to go ;-)


I gotta be honest....I've been considering the 4th Rangeman seriously but I used to have 2 reasons I didn't go for the negative black version....and now I have 3 reasons.

This forum is a good/bad influence but I do have a sliver of self-restraint left, so I haven't sprung for the black negative because I can only use my green negative Rangeman at night when the light button is useful to actually SEE the dark screen.

And I wouldn't be wearing the black-painted bezel/band for fear of damaging the paint.

BUT the 3rd reason is....if I'm gonna buy another Rangeman at this point it would be another YELLOW instead of a black negative since it has the bright screen and the yellow with black & red accents is my favorite Rangeman.

So, I am considering another yellow as a daily driver instead of a black negative shelf-queen.

[yes, I still have 2 international Rangeman on order cheap (relatively) to swap bezels and bands to make a positive green Rangeman - stay tuned - and as a side effect I would also have a black negative with the GOLD eye of the green version and no painted bezel/band. What d'ya think?]


----------



## Joakim Agren

Piowa said:


> *9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *72 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo)
> 
> *9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *22 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross)
> 
> *9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)
> 
> *9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *11 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster)
> 
> *Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)
> 
> *Together* .................................................... *121 watches
> *
> *Out of Range* - Simonal (all 4 watches)
> *Emperor of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant, Yankeexpress, Gripmaster (3 watches)
> *Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yschow (2 watches)
> 
> Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


So Piowa, Christmas is coming up soon. 121 pieces and still counting...

Is it not time for you to cave in and poison yourself with the force of the Rangerman?:rodekaart:-d


----------



## Piowa

Joakim Agren said:


> Is it not time for you to cave in and poison yourself with the force of the Rangerman?


Just bought my third King (orange one). For "one watch man" like me it is two too much. 

I tried Rangeman and still prefer my Kings. Each of them was more or less 1/4 price of GW-9400.

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

Piowa said:


> Just bought my third King (orange one). For "one watch man" like me it is two too much.
> 
> I tried Rangeman and still prefer my Kings. Each of them was more or less 1/4 price of GW-9400.
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Tooo funny! A "one watch man" with 3 Kings!

[And I'm Santa Claus]


----------



## Piowa

yankeexpress said:


> Tooo funny! A "one watch man" with 3 Kings! [And I'm Santa Claus]


Let's change it to: "one model of watch man". Better?

[And I don't believe in you]

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

Piowa said:


> Let's change it to: "one model of watch man". Better?
> 
> [And I don't believe in you]
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Better! I was just teasing you. Wear your kings in good health [and keep that chimney clear on Christmas Eve]


----------



## Piowa

I was just teasing everybody here.

[chimney is ready]


----------



## Z77

Does it worth the 100$ difference between the Carbon Fiber strap and the none Carbon Fiber? 
GW-9400 international version vs Japanese version.


----------



## yankeexpress

Z77 said:


> Does it worth the 100$ difference between the Carbon Fiber strap and the none Carbon Fiber?
> GW-9400 international version vs Japanese version.


Probably not in pure monetary terms. Depends on how much you want CF and what it is worth to you.

To to me it is worth it.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

I adore Piowa's restraint! but I'm sure one day he will cave in ;-) 

Edit:

@gripmaster you might have to go all the way and taking a photo with the Ranger and ' Zugspitze ' I'm afraid but that's the only option convincing Piowa


----------



## Z77

yankeexpress said:


> Probably not in pure monetary terms. Depends on how much you want CF and what it is worth to you.
> 
> To to me it is worth it.


In fact it is 150$, I found a discounted Rangeman EU version for 250$ while the cheapest Japanese version is $400

What do you guys think the $250 version will be a good buy or save more and get the Japanese version?


----------



## yankeexpress

Z77 said:


> In fact it is 150$, I found a discounted Rangeman EU version for 250$ while the cheapest Japanese version is $400
> 
> What do you guys think the $250 version will be a good buy or save more and get the Japanese version?


$250 is a great deal.


----------



## fendergrab

I picked mine up from Macy's yesterday! I must admit, it's fantastic! The only feature I miss from my PRW2500 is the tidal info.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Count me in...not as in love as I thought I'd be . I'm more of a negative display fan.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Since we are talkin Christmas.


----------



## BEEZ

Put me down for a green -3, pictures to follow


----------



## gripmaster

Deepsea_dweller said:


> I adore Piowa's restraint! but I'm sure one day he will cave in ;-)
> 
> Edit:
> 
> @gripmaster you might have to go all the way and taking a photo with the Ranger and ' Zugspitze ' I'm afraid but that's the only option convincing Piowa


you think showing Germany's highest mountain is going to convince our friend in Poland? :rodekaart Sure, it's not just YOU who is special-ordering this image for HIMSELF? :think::think::think::think:

hehe... but yeah we have to come up with a way to make him get one! Then again, if the guy who is doing the atual counting here, and therefore also sees ALL these pictures from around the world, resists... what CAN anyone do?o|

new theory: Piowa already has all 4 of them plus two modified yellow models with negative display one, and a black strap the other... but he keeps it from us and is just teasing... yeah, that sounds about right....


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *74 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09, Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, HWkaholic)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *23 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *11 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *124 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant, Yankeexpress, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yschow (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

gripmaster said:


> you think showing Germany's highest mountain is going to convince our friend in Poland?
> 
> new theory: Piowa already has all 4 of them plus two modified yellow models with negative display one, and a black strap the other... but he keeps it from us and is just teasing... yeah, that sounds about right....


I would love to get Rangeman, Mudman GW-9301, Frogman GWF-1000, four missing Kings, one Aviator and many more Gs, but the truth is I just can't afford them at the moment... 8-(

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster

Piowa said:


> I would love to get Rangeman, Mudman GW-9301, Frogman GWF-1000, four missing Kings, one Aviator and many more Gs, but the truth is I just can't afford them at the moment... 8-(
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Of course the main limitation why we all dont just buy every G available, is the cost of it all... Me certainly included. Also theres the factor of discipline, a quality I sometimes lack entirely.
Number of Gs isnt the important thing in reality, it's the spirit with which one collects and you are proving to be one of the most spirited, with all the work and fun that you bring into the counting threads for example..
Just wanted to say this, to not be misunderstood... And I in fact admire your consistency with the King-obsession! It was actually YOU who got me into wanting the orange one.
I'll still get that picture of Rangeman with Zugspitze, but we all know thats just Tom who starts being picky about which mountains I go to, right?
Cheers to Poland, I hope the storm is weak by the time it gets to Warsaw!


----------



## Cbrbamby09

Count me in for my number 2 range!. This time a non Japanese model, which I bought with the sole intent of changing the band and bezel to the military green, cus the negative display just ain't cutting it for my eyes.


----------



## yankeexpress

Hwkaholic said:


> If you buy the green version and get rid of the negative display I will buy it from you!!!


I've ordered 2 to swap bezels as well and in addition to the positive green, I'm looking forward to the resulting negative black with a gold eye!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

gripmaster said:


> you think showing Germany's highest mountain is going to convince our friend in Poland? :rodekaart Sure, it's not just YOU who is special-ordering this image for HIMSELF? :think::think::think::think:
> 
> hehe... but yeah we have to come up with a way to make him get one! Then again, if the guy who is doing the atual counting here, and therefore also sees ALL these pictures from around the world, resists... what CAN anyone do?o|
> 
> new theory: Piowa already has all 4 of them plus two modified yellow models with negative display one, and a black strap the other... but he keeps it from us and is just teasing... yeah, that sounds about right....


Very Sorry 4 replying sooooo late :-( Spot on with 'The Zugspitze'. Really love to see this image on our forum together with @gripmasters Ranger 
























[ all 3 pics are internet images ]

Yes perhaps @Piowa has been secretly employed by Casio  and pushing the sales here ... as my fourth Ranger is arriving later today ( 99,45% sure )

;-) 
;-)

JUST KIDDING 
Guys


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *75 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, HWkaholic)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *23 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *11 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *125 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant, Yankeexpress, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yschow (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yes perhaps @Piowa has been secretly employed by Casio  and pushing the sales here ... as my fourth Ranger is arriving later today ( 99,45% sure )


Noooo, now all of You know my sccret....

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## barehand

Have room for one more? Picked mine up this morning from Macys.
View attachment 1305152


----------



## Piowa

barehand said:


> Have room for one more? Picked mine up this morning from Macys.


Image doesn't show. 8-(


----------



## STEELINOX

{Sidebar useless piece of information }

At an average price of 
USD $275...

We got $34,375 worth of Atomic ABCs so far !

BTW, I have one on the way from Santa...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *76 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, HWkaholic, Barehand)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *23 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *11 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *126 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant, Yankeexpress, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yschow (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek

Got my 2nd Rangeman!










sent with aloha


----------



## gripmaster

Chrisek said:


> Got my 2nd Rangeman!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent with aloha


May I say: This one suits "Your Highness King of Range of the Islands" particularly well.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Rangeman saw his first field day yesterday! -3* and he performed perfectly!!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *76 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *24 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *11 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *127 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Atomant, Yankeexpress, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Djhyper66

I was able to get a olive one at Macys , super excited to have a negative display rangeman.


----------



## Cbrbamby09

So since I can't find a replacement green band and bezel yet, when they do become available where would I be able to find them first.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

B I N G O ... The Ranger's are complete... as our german speaking members might say: ' Was lange währt wird endlich gut ' . in other words ' relax Tom ;-) ..and .. ' good work takes time ' and ' the wait is worth it '


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *76 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *25 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *12 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *129 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Yankeexpress, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Deepsea_dweller said:


> B I N G O ... The Ranger's are complete... as our german speaking members might say: ' Was lange währt wird endlich gut ' . in other words ' relax Tom ;-) ..and .. ' good work takes time ' and ' the wait is worth it '


Congratulations I am very pleased to have been joined by one as mad, sorry as dedicated. 
The LY Rangeman is a really special piece out of a fantastic new range (excuse the pun).

Good job.

Sent from my....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Simonal said:


> Congratulations I am very pleased to have been joined by one as mad, sorry as dedicated.
> The LY Rangeman is a really special piece out of a fantastic new range (excuse the pun).
> 
> Good job.
> 
> Sent from my....


Thanks a lot Simonal. Very kind. You set the bar very high for all of us  and fellas like @gripmaster, yankee and Atomant just one step behind and they will join us pretty soon  Thats cool.


----------



## dcam1075

Had the Black Negative sent it back for the positive display. Time to put it in service, hope it can keep up. Plan on fully testing it's shock resistance and general toughness!


Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## gripmaster

dcam1075 said:


> Had the Black Negative sent it back for the positive display. Time to put it in service, hope it can keep up. Plan on fully testing it's shock resistance and general toughness!
> 
> Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


Awesome setup, sir! That's probably one of the toughest jobs that all the Rangeman here in the forum are getting!


----------



## Piowa

*130 !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *77 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *25 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *12 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *130 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Yankeexpress, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## joeverzosa

Please add me to the list of black positive...thanks


----------



## craniotes

Recently added both the GW-9400-1 and 3 (non-JDM) to my humble collection:



Regards,
Adam


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *79 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *26 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *12 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *133 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Yankeexpress, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster

haha poor Piowa... they passed you! it's already 133 now!! damn that Rangeman is HOT!


----------



## Piowa

gripmaster said:


> haha poor Piowa... they passed you! it's already 133 now!! damn that Rangeman is HOT!


I have counted:

*25* GD-X6900 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/another-counting-thread-time-gd-x6900-6930-a-948756-6.html

*41 *DW-5030
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/lets-count-dw-5030c-852523-6.html

*45 *G-7800
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/g-7800-owners-unite-lets-get-official-count-777126-9.html

*133 *Rangemen

*162 *Mudmen G-9000 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/mudman-g-9000-g-9025-owners-lets-get-official-count-738501-22.html

*190 *GD-350 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gd-350-official-count-820369-49.html

*591 *Kings
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gxw-56-gx56-owners-sound-off-here-lets-get-official-count-432667.html

Let's see where Rangeman will land...

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Maniak

Hi to all, I´m new member here and would like to buy Rangeman, but not sure yet which one. 
I saw here, that some of you bought Rangeman around 200§, could you tell me where? In my country cost 400§.


----------



## arri

count me in please


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *79 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *27 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *12 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *134 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Yankeexpress, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## nikidasi

Another 9400-1 reports for duty!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *80 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *27 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Yankeexpress, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *12 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *135 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Yankeexpress, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

New arrival $240 International positive black in preparation for swapping bezels with an International green due to arrive late tomorrow.


----------



## Colorado_Outdoorsman

Here is my GW9400-1 after a drive all the way to Denver to get it. The 5 hour round trip was so worth it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arri

150 before christmas:roll:?


----------



## Hwkaholic

yankeexpress said:


> New arrival $240 International positive black in preparation for swapping bezels with an International green due to arrive late tomorrow.


Can't wait to see this!! And have a feeling that you are going to make me spend more money! I would love to put the Green Versions innards into the positive display casing.


----------



## Cbrbamby09

Hwkaholic said:


> Can't wait to see this!! And have a feeling that you are going to make me spend more money! I would love to put the Green Versions innards into the positive display casing.


Yea ditto, I bought a second range, American version to do just this but can't find the olive green replacement band and bezel. It's odd they don't offer a positive display with the olive green cus I think it would be lovely. So I can't wait to see what it looks like so yea post resulting the pics ASAP


----------



## gripmaster

Colorado_Outdoorsman said:


> Here is my GW9400-1 after a drive all the way to Denver to get it. The 5 hour round trip was so worth it.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HAHA Awesome! That's crazy! So it's a good thing you like it then... But I also drove a fair bit to get a hold of my positive black version... just to bloody impatient to wait for a package... It's true, the Rangeman is really worth a bit of work in order to get it.
Enjoy!


----------



## yankeexpress

Adding 2


----------



## Piowa

*Let's make it 150 before Christmas.

Am I correct with numbers, Yankeexpress?

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *81 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress, Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *26 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *12 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* ............................................................ *3 watch* (Babola, Yankeexpress (2))

*Together* .................................................... *137 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Yankeexpress (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

Nope, just bezel swaps.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

From yesterday's WRUW thread. My 'Out of Range' pics


----------



## gripmaster

Deepsea_dweller said:


> From yesterday's WRUW thread. My 'Out of Range' pics


damn that's cool all 4 of them!!!
is the black/black one really worth getting?
easier to read than olive?
how does the shiny black work for the shape of rangeman?
in one word - do you recommend it?
aside from the fact that one of course likes to have 4/ 4 and be "out of range"....


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

gripmaster said:


> damn that's cool all 4 of them!!!
> is the black/black one really worth getting?
> easier to read than olive?
> how does the shiny black work for the shape of rangeman?
> in one word - do you recommend it?
> aside from the fact that one of course likes to have 4/ 4 and be "out of range"....


Ok IMHO the black/ black is the most exclusive one and looks extremely neat. Colour theme definitely in sync with the shape. Just something very different compared to the other 3. Its an eye catching G. The reading almost same same. In other words: yeah get it GM ;-)

Edit: Thank u GM for the compliment


----------



## Spuggs

Please add me. Mine is the North American version: rubber strap not carbon fibre but with metal keeper. This thing is stupid easy to use and dMnably comfortable. Except for the case back and metal keeper. It's cold here. We set a record. Colder than Siberia. I feel the cold from the metal against my skin. Ew. Still, I LOVE this watch. Riseman gets a brother/sister.


----------



## Reloko

Colorado_Outdoorsman said:


> Here is my GW9400-1 after a drive all the way to Denver to get it. The 5 hour round trip was so worth it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get it from Denver?


----------



## Hwkaholic

yankeexpress said:


>


Need moar better pics!!!!!


----------



## riffraff

Cbrbamby09 said:


> Yea ditto, I bought a second range, American version to do just this but can't find the olive green replacement band and bezel. It's odd they don't offer a positive display with the olive green cus I think it would be lovely. So I can't wait to see what it looks like so yea post resulting the pics ASAP


Yes, they REALLY need to offer a positive green Rangeman.


----------



## yankeexpress

riffraff said:


> Yes, they REALLY need to offer a positive green Rangeman.


----------



## Simonal

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Ok IMHO the black/ black is the most exclusive one and looks extremely neat. Colour theme definitely in sync with the shape. Just something very different compared to the other 3. Its an eye catching G. The reading almost same same. In other words: yeah get it GM ;-)
> 
> Edit: Thank u GM for the compliment


100% agree with this ...I was in love with the Olive but had to order the Black negative and I am really glad I did it is my second favourite Rangeman after the LY....but I love them all.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *83 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *27 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *12 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *138 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Yankeexpress (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Simonal

Simonal said:


> 100% agree with this ...I was in love with the Olive but had to order the Black negative and I am really glad I did it is my second favourite Rangeman after the LY....but I love them all.


Plus if I am not mistaken that is the only Japan exclusive model!


----------



## riffraff

yankeexpress said:


>


Yes, exactly! :-!

Except the silver bezel screws need to be darker...maybe a "gunmetal" tone. b-)


----------



## Piowa

Jhericurls






*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *83 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *27 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *13 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *139 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Yankeexpress (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Spuggs

Out of interest, what color bezel are any of you (us) wanting to see? Personally, I'd love to see a red version. The Red Rangeman. I must say though, the green with positive face would sure be a serious consideration. Get rid of the yellow details and it would be perfect.


----------



## Piowa

Spuggs said:


> Out of interest, what color bezel are any of you (us) wanting to see?


Camo like G-5500MC-5









or purple like GX-56DGK









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

Ocean Grey Rangeman (I can always hope)


----------



## Spuggs

Camo fits with the theme of the watch. Smart idea. I'd be I for purple in a second. Never saw the ocean gray before! Man alive is that nice. How about the grey like the GD350? I'd take one of those for sure.


----------



## Mudman001

Im a bit late to this party but I received mine about 4 days ago. Add me to the count please.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hwkaholic

yankeexpress said:


> Ocean Grey Rangeman (I can always hope)


Cannot like this enough!! With a negative face and yellow accents!!


----------



## Colorado_Outdoorsman

Reloko said:


> Where did you get it from Denver?


From Right Time on Colorado Blvd. they got one Black/positive and one Green/negative. I had dibs on mine and the poor lady there had to deal with my constant emails waiting for it to come in. The folks there are amazing to deal with. Never had a single issue with them in years do dealing with them.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *84 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *27 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *13 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *140 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Yankeexpress (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Z77

Greetings from Egypt, maybe the first Rangeman in Egypt


----------



## Piowa

*150 before Christmas?

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *85 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *27 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *13 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *141 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Yankeexpress (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster

Z77 said:


> Greetings from Egypt, maybe the first Rangeman in Egypt
> 
> View attachment 1311746


Nice! I am speculating some day there'll be a picture of it in front of one of your very specific pyramid-shaped buildings...ah 
yes - a pyramid.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Z77 said:


> Greetings from Egypt, maybe the first Rangeman in Egypt
> 
> View attachment 1311746


That's awesome absolutely awesome. Now we got G members from 6 different continents. Welcome on board


----------



## Spuggs

Has anyone also noticed the atomic receiver on the Rangeman isn't as receptive as the good old Riseman or even the faithful GW 5600? I've had the rangeman and riseman in the exact same spot and lo and behold! The riseman updates while the rangeman doesn't.


----------



## Ephraim Gerstein

Count me in!


----------



## Piowa

*150 before Christmas? 8 to go...

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *85 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, Ephrain Gerstein)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *27 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *14 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *142 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Yankeexpress (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## arri

rangeman number 2 is home:-!.


----------



## Piowa

*150 before Christmas? 7 to go...

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *85 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, Ephrain Gerstein)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *27 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *15 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *143 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Yankeexpress (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## lolo96706




----------



## Piowa

*150 before Christmas? 6 to go...

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *85 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, Ephrain Gerstein)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *28 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *15 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *144 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Yankeexpress (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ephraim Gerstein

Piowa said:


> *150 before Christmas? 6 to go...
> 
> 9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *85 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, Ephrain Gerstein)
> 
> *9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *28 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706)
> 
> *9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)
> 
> *9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *15 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri)
> 
> *Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)
> 
> *Together* .................................................... *144 watches
> *
> *Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Yankeexpress (all 4 watches)
> *Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
> *Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri (2 watches)
> 
> Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Begging your pardon, you have me listed with a 9400-1. My Rangeman is a 9430-9 Lightening Yellow 30th anniversary. (See photo above). Many thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yankeexpress

Spuggs said:


> Has anyone also noticed the atomic receiver on the Rangeman isn't as receptive as the good old Riseman or even the faithful GW 5600? I've had the rangeman and riseman in the exact same spot and lo and behold! The riseman updates while the rangeman doesn't.


Nope, my 4 Rangeman sync the same as most other 30 atomic Casios here over 1000 miles from the antenna.

That is to say if left in a window pointed toward the antenna, they will all sometimes sync on their own, but usually all need to be manually encouraged by me. I don't have a Riseman, but the above is true for 9 Mudman and 2 Gulfman, 8900, Protreks, 5000s and other assorted atomics.

The Rangeman is no different from any other atomic Casios in my experience, all off which are better receptors than my Citizens.


----------



## Spuggs

Thanks Yankee. I suspected it was more how I positioned it. All other G's I have that are atomic, 9200, 9000, 5600 & 2310 sync just fine. I'm going to try a different place in the house. Closer to a southerly facing window. I LOVE the Rangeman. I wasn't so sure about the yellow until I saw the last two images of the canary beauty.


----------



## yankeexpress

Spuggs said:


> Thanks Yankee. I suspected it was more how I positioned it. All other G's I have that are atomic, 9200, 9000, 5600 & 2310 sync just fine. I'm going to try a different place in the house. Closer to a southerly facing window. I LOVE the Rangeman. I wasn't so sure about the yellow until I saw the last two images of the canary beauty.


Yea, the yellow is a striking looking G. Got a neat compliment on it from a young lady while out shopping. It really stands out.

A few other recent Gs I have been watching for are difficult to find and I'm not sure how long the yellow will be available and prices have dropped a little, so I searched out a deal and ordered another so I can wear one often without worry and still have a perfect example.


----------



## Reloko

Colorado_Outdoorsman said:


> From Right Time on Colorado Blvd. they got one Black/positive and one Green/negative. I had dibs on mine and the poor lady there had to deal with my constant emails waiting for it to come in. The folks there are amazing to deal with. Never had a single issue with them in years do dealing with them.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have to check that out. I'm from Littleton, that place is not far from me. Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## l_cypher

Got this beauty an Friday the 13th. Was too busy to spend time with it ...










Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## leseigel

I now have new Casio Rangeman as of 12/13/2013 - great G-SHOCK and awesome forum!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arri

would like to help for the 150 before christmas:-d,but i've promised to my wife that the yellow one would be
the last one for this year:rodekaart.


----------



## Mudman001

Somebody asked if the receiving function of the Rangeman isn't as strong as a Riseman. Where I live it's alot stronger than the Riseman. Mine has synced on my wrist in the middle of my house at exactly 12:03 am every single day since ive had it. My Riseman has only received the signal only if I put it in a window sill. Otherwise it never receives. Just wanted to share my experience with the Rangeman receiving the signal extremely well. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## greeknasty

how much $ does the rangeman run at like macys? just looked on amazon and they are 400+


----------



## KillaSkill

One black positive!


----------



## riffraff

The Macy's I went to today didn't have any in stock, but would order them for $300 (green and black-positive).


----------



## yankeexpress

greeknasty said:


> how much $ does the rangeman run at like macys? just looked on amazon and they are 400+


$300 but keep in mind Macys sells the International model with a regular resin strap. 
Most of the $400 are JDM model with Carbon Fiber strap.

JDM model number has a J in it, GW-9400J
Macys is GW-9400


----------



## Joakim Agren

KillaSkill said:


> One black positive!


Picture or it does not count!:rodekaart:-d:-d:-d









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## shooter2479

greeknasty said:


> how much $ does the rangeman run at like macys? just looked on amazon and they are 400+


They had three of each the black and green Rangeman watches sitting in the display case at a Macys in my area since mid-Nov.

I ended getting the green GW-9400-3CR because they had that 25% deal a couple weeks ago. Same time I bought mine some woman came in getting one as well.

I stopped by that location again a couple weeks after I got mine and they only had one black one left.


----------



## Piowa

*150 before Christmas? 4 to go...

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *85 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *29 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *16 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *146 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Yankeexpress (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*150 before Christmas? 3 to go...

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *86 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *29 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *16 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *147 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Yankeexpress (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Dammie

One more reporting in.  I do not know if I should be happy (cause it's another new G) or sad (cause my pocket has a big hole right now) But in any case like most that would agree with me... a new watch is a great reason to celebrate!! Worry about the big hole later!!


----------



## Piowa

*150 before Christmas? 2 to go...

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *86 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *29 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *17 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *15 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *148 watches
*
*Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Yankeexpress (all 4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Piowa

Yankee, I am speechless. WOW...
Should I count one or two of your Rangeman as a mod?
*
150 before Christmas? 1 to go...

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *86 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *29 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *17 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *16 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *148 watches
*
*Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (5 watches)*
Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller (4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

Piowa said:


> Yankee, I am speechless. WOW...
> Should I count one or two of your Rangeman as a mod?
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Thanks!
2 are modded International versions and 3 are stock JDMs.

I have have another yellow incoming due here any day now, so we will make it to 150 soon.

I do not have a stock negative black JDM....don't need one as I made my own which I like better than the stock one as it is not painted gloss black which will wear poorly if I were to actually use the watch. I like the gold "eye" with matte black. Also like the different color light buttons.


----------



## yankeexpress

I appreciate the Master designation as I am a licensed ship's Master.


----------



## jhericurls

yankeexpress said:


> I have have another yellow incoming due here any day now, so we will make it to 150 soon.


Why are you getting so many? Oranges aren't the only fruit.


----------



## yankeexpress

jhericurls said:


> Why are you getting so many? Oranges aren't the only fruit.


The yellow is 30th anniversary LE and aren't going to be available new forever and I found a decent deal on one so I bought it. I want to be free to be able to wear yellow daily with no worries. The second one will be a collector's window queen. I personally think it is the best G Casio has ever made.


----------



## Cbrbamby09

They're on the macys website now, for those who are struggling to find the green


----------



## Tx_Rhino

First G, first post and number 150 I believe.


----------



## Piowa

*150 before Christmas? Done...

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *87 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *29 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *17 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *16 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *150 watches
*
*Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (5 watches)*
Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller (4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## RResurreccion

Arrrgghhh! I didn't make it to 150!

Anyway, been following this thread for a while now ever since I ordered my Rangeman.







Very nice. Anyway, 'Drizzt' here says hi from the Philippines! Go Rangers!

(P.S. Yeah I name my watches...)

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## anthonyc

yankeexpress said:


> $300 but keep in mind Macys sells the International model with a regular resin strap.
> Most of the $400 are JDM model with Carbon Fiber strap.
> 
> JDM model number has a J in it, GW-9400J
> Macys is GW-9400


Is the strap the only difference? Are some of the models smaller or are my eyes playing tricks on me?


----------



## yankeexpress

anthonyc said:


> Is the strap the only difference? Are some of the models smaller or are my eyes playing tricks on me?


Only diff is the strap and the model number change deleting the J.


----------



## anthonyc

yankeexpress said:


> Only diff is the strap and the model number change deleting the J.


thanks. Since you have what seems to be all of the models, which strap do you prefer?


----------



## yankeexpress

anthonyc said:


> thanks. Since you have what seems to be all of the models, which strap do you prefer?


As a collector, I like the carbon fiber because I think it might last long (probably a dubious thought as CF is covered in resin)

Honestly, it's a toss up. Save the money if that matters to you.


----------



## Burgosgts

One GW-9400BJ-1JF more


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *87 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *30 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurrection)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *17 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *17 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *152 watches
*
*Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (5 watches)*
Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller (4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Spuggs

Yankeexpress, would you say that one of the negative displays is sharper than the other or are they pretty comparable? Just wondering. I'm beginning to get the itch for the OD one.


----------



## yankeexpress

Spuggs said:


> Yankeexpress, would you say that one of the negative displays is sharper than the other or are they pretty comparable? Just wondering. I'm beginning to get the itch for the OD one.


I believe they are probably the same, but since I have never actually held a stock negative black with my own eyes (live - not just on an iPad retina screen) I should not voice an opinion.


----------



## Joakim Agren

We need a new goal now...

Should we say 170 before Christmas?:-!

Btw should we not reduce it by 0.5 pieces so that it is currently 151.5 since KillaSkill still have not provided a shoot!:rodekaart:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hello @Piowa  Where're the ' Out of Range ' guys ?


----------



## Piowa

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Hello @Piowa  Where're the ' Out of Range ' guys ?


They're in the count:



Piowa said:


> *Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (5 watches)*
> Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller (4 watches)
> *Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
> *Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri (2 watches)


----------



## Spuggs

Cheers Yankee. A post I read suggested you had them all, I need to both pay attention and do a little more reading and not be lazy. I'm just having a hard time convincing myself NOT to buy an OD green Rangeman. This thing hasn't left my wrist since getting it. I appreciate your comment Yankee. Thank you. It's things like this that makes me have a lot of respect for people on this form.


----------



## yankeexpress

Spuggs said:


> Cheers Yankee. A post I read suggested you had them all, I need to both pay attention and do a little more reading and not be lazy. I'm just having a hard time convincing myself NOT to buy an OD green Rangeman. This thing hasn't left my wrist since getting it. I appreciate your comment Yankee. Thank you. It's things like this that makes me have a lot of respect for people on this form.


The black negative in my photos is really one I made by swapping bezels. I shopped around for good prices and bought 2 extra Rangeman ($540 total, delivered), a green (negative of course) and a positive black with the goal to make a custom modded positive green. And the other became a negative black with a gold "eye". Worked out great.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa said:


> They're in the count:


Yes that's right. Just can't see it on the tapatalk app.

Screenshot


----------



## RResurreccion

Thanks Piowa my man. For my name, just remove T and replace it with another C please. Hehe.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Hello @Piowa  Where're the ' Out of Range ' guys ?





























:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Piowa

Sorry, Rresurreccion*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *87 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *30 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *17 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *17 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *152 watches
*
*Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (5 watches)*
Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller (4 watches)
*Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Joakim Agren

Piowa said:


> Sorry, Rresurreccion*
> 
> 9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *87 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino)
> 
> *9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *30 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion)
> 
> *9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *17 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie)
> 
> *9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *17 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts)
> 
> *Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)
> 
> *Together* .................................................... *152 watches
> *
> *Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (5 watches)*
> Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller (4 watches)
> *Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
> *Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri (2 watches)
> 
> Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Nothing to be sorry about. We need a new goal for both Christmas and the New Year... 170 before Christmas and 190 before New Year would be good...:-!


----------



## Simonal

Piowa said:


> Sorry, Rresurreccion*
> 
> 9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *87 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino)
> 
> *9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *30 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion)
> 
> *9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *17 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie)
> 
> *9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *17 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts)
> 
> *Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)
> 
> *Together* .................................................... *152 watches
> *
> *Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (5 watches)*
> Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller (4 watches)
> *Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Lolo96706 (3 watches)
> *Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri (2 watches)
> 
> Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Sorry Piowa but aren't you missing something .....2 watches....3 watches...?.....5 watches ....!

Sent from my....


----------



## Joakim Agren

Simonal said:


> Sorry Piowa but aren't you missing something .....2 watches....3 watches...?.....5 watches ....!
> 
> Sent from my....


I also see 4 watches in the Out of Range category and you are listed there...:-!


----------



## Simonal

Not anymore or am I missing something....which is quite possible.☺


Sent from my....


----------



## lolo96706




----------



## Joakim Agren

Simonal said:


> Not anymore or am I missing something....which is quite possible.☺
> 
> Sent from my....


Are you using a mobile device?

Apparently some of the text is strangely hidden if you are not on a computer.


----------



## Piowa

*Let's make it 199 in 2013...

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *87 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *30 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *18 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706)
*
9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *17 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *153 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## RResurreccion

Anyone know how to change user name? It's kind of awkward and uncool seeing everyone in pseudo while I'm using my real name... Hehe. Am on Tapatalk Mobile..

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Joakim Agren

RResurreccion said:


> Anyone know how to change user name? It's kind of awkward and uncool seeing everyone in pseudo while I'm using my real name... Hehe. Am on Tapatalk Mobile..
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


I am using my real name... But I doubt you are hehe...:-d:-d:-d


----------



## RResurreccion

I am. Well close enough at least. Hehe. Real name's Ren Resurreccion. I just feel it'd be cooler if I were using a pseudo. But I can't then that's ok. I have a Rangeman, so that makes up for it. Hehehe..

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Simonal

Joakim Agren said:


> Are you using a mobile device?
> 
> Apparently some of the text is strangely hidden if you are not on a computer.


Yes I was thanks and sorry Piowa you do such a great job with these count threads I knew I had to be wrong....blooming hidden text.


----------



## Piowa

Simonal said:


> Yes I was thanks and sorry Piowa you do such a great job with these count threads I knew I had to be wrong....blooming hidden text.


No problem here and thanks for nice words. 
Cheers, Piowa


----------



## RResurreccion

Thanks Piowa!

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Joakim Agren said:


> Are you using a mobile device?
> 
> Apparently some of the text is strangely hidden if you are not on a computer.


Yes mobile device! Thats the reason I guess. Strange though as it was perfect all the time but its not the end of the world. Still holding my 4 Rangers at home with or without being visible on the list


----------



## Maniak

Count me in, finally got my Rangeman - not JDM, but I think, can live without carbon fibre either and LY is over my budget. 
But very happy to have this perfect G.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *88 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *30 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *18 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706)
*
9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *17 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *154 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## RResurreccion

So I'm relatively new at this Forum thing. It's just so nice to see how, despite a world of difference in culture, ****load of diversity in opinions, highly probable age differences --- people can still be very polite and respectful of each other. I mean I check out the comments on Youtube video or comments in a popular FB post, succeeding comments on a single tweet and all I see are people being mean and rude to each other... I don't know, I guess all I want to say is I love this forum. I love WUS. Thank you everyone for being at your best. Just goes to show there's still hope for the human race! 😊

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

RResurreccion said:


> So I'm relatively new at this Forum thing. It's just so nice to see how, despite a world of difference in culture, ****load of diversity in opinions, highly probable age differences --- people can still be very polite and respectful of each other. I mean I check out the comments on Youtube video or comments in a popular FB post, succeeding comments on a single tweet and all I see are people being mean and rude to each other... I don't know, I guess all I want to say is I love this forum. I love WUS. Thank you everyone for being at your best. Just goes to show there's still hope for the human race! 
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


As a guy who also hangs at a site called Sailing Anarchy, I agree with your sentiments.


----------



## Hwkaholic

Maniak said:


> Count me in, finally got my Rangeman - not JDM, but I think, can live without carbon fibre either and LY is over my budget.
> But very happy to have this perfect G.
> View attachment 1316529


I've had my hands on the JDM and US versions. In my opinion, the US resin strap version is much much more comfortable!!


----------



## yankeexpress

Hwkaholic said:


> I've had my hands on the JDM and US versions. In my opinion, the US resin strap version is much much more comfortable!!


I own both CF and resin Rangeman and in a blind test, I cannot tell them apart. I CAN tell the matte green and matte yellow from the slicker black though.


----------



## Chibatastic

yankeexpress said:


> I own both CF and resin Rangeman and in a blind test, I cannot tell them apart. I CAN tell the matte green and matte yellow from the slicker black though.


Which is most comfortable?


----------



## jumpstat

Hi all,

The Rangeman is my first G-Shock Casio. After about 2 weeks on the fence, i pulled the trigger and ordered from an online distributor. I bought the GW-9400-1DR version. Its the standard black positive.


----------



## yankeexpress

Chibatastic said:


> Which is most comfortable?


Honestly since I have trouble telling them apart, it is a toss up on comfort. I like them both, wear them both. My first Rangeman was the CF black and I wore it in anger at work for 7 weeks at sea in total comfort. My modded green positive is a resin band and I wear it often in plenty of comfort as well.

To a buyer, if saving money and getting the cheapest Rangeman is important, I have to say the resin is OK comfort wise

To the collector like me, I prefer the CF as it is probably more collectible being the higher end version. It is equally comfortable to wear as a daily driver.


----------



## Rocat

yankeexpress said:


> Honestly since I have trouble telling them apart, it is a toss up on comfort. I like them both, wear them both. My first Rangeman was the CF black and I wore it in anger at work for 7 weeks at sea in total comfort. My modded green positive is a resin band and I wear it often in plenty of comfort as well.
> 
> To a buyer, if saving money and getting the cheapest Rangeman is important, I have to say the resin is OK comfort wise
> 
> To the collector like me, I prefer the CF as it is probably more collectible being the higher end version. It is equally comfortable to wear as a daily driver.


Why would you wear it in Anger?


----------



## Joakim Agren

yankeexpress said:


> Honestly since I have trouble telling them apart, it is a toss up on comfort. I like them both, wear them both. My first Rangeman was the CF black and I wore it in anger at work for 7 weeks at sea in total comfort. My modded green positive is a resin band and I wear it often in plenty of comfort as well.
> 
> To a buyer, if saving money and getting the cheapest Rangeman is important, I have to say the resin is OK comfort wise
> 
> To the collector like me, I prefer the CF as it is probably more collectible being the higher end version. It is equally comfortable to wear as a daily driver.


Wut? Wore in anger for 7 weeks?:rodekaart:think: Does not sound very pleasant, what happened?:think:


----------



## yankeexpress

Rocat said:


> Why would you wear it in Anger?


My job is a battle.


----------



## Reloko

Please include my second Rangeman - the Green GW 9400-3CR.









Thanks Piowa.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *88 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *31 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *18 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706)
*
9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *17 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *155 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## vr168168168

Count me in.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *88 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *31 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *18 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706)
*
9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *18 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *156 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rocat

Yea! 

Looks like the Bay is starting to drop the Rangeman price below $300.


----------



## yankeexpress

Rocat said:


> Yea!
> 
> Looks like the Bay is starting to drop the Rangeman price below $300.


yes, got the positive black for $240 delivered a week ago for my bezel swap project. . Hopefully as supplies increase, prices will drop.


----------



## Piowa

*Vade_R
*






*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *89 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *31 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *18 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706)
*
9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *18 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *157 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dhodesign

My first Rangeman. The Green Cat. I'm in. Thanks Piowa.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *89 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *32 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *18 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706)
*
9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *18 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *158 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## conquistador

One more Olive in time for Christmas!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *89 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *33 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *18 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706)
*
9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *18 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168)

*Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *159 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## anthonyc

Just got mine this morning, early Christmas present


----------



## superflask

I went for a ride with my Lightning Yellow Rangeman today on my Ducati  Merry Xmas everyone!


----------



## navy

Hello all together. 
Count me in... green. 
Greatings from Zürich, merry x-mas and happy New Year. 
navy


----------



## Sukina

Merry Christmas Everyone!!
got a JDM black positive this morning from Santa (actually from the mrs) !!!!!
I absolutely love it, it really does feel like a high end watch and damn it's so good on the wrist.
here's a quick snap just after I put it on for the first time.
:-D


----------



## STEELINOX

I'm in !
Merry Christmas !









Sent from my Super-iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stage12m

ugh going through this thread just makes me want a rangeman more and more. that'll be 3 new watches in 2 weeks.... i have a problem..


----------



## yankeexpress

stage12m said:


> ugh going through this thread just makes me want a rangeman more and more. that'll be 3 new watches in 2 weeks.... i have a problem..


Problem? What problem? Only problem I see is you don't have a new Rangeman on your wrist yet. THAT is a problem.


----------



## Olyeller68

Add another positive black display to the count!


----------



## Spuggs

Anyone that has the olive as well as a GD350, how do the displays measure up? My 350 is bear the bet negative display I've got. Been deliberating getting the olive Rangeman. It just looks so sharp.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Spuggs said:


> Anyone that has the olive as well as a GD350, how do the displays measure up? My 350 is bear the bet negative display I've got. Been deliberating getting the olive Rangeman. It just looks so sharp.


It is more fuzzy it is not as good as on the GD-350... I have seen them in a shop and the GD-350 has bigger and bolder digits. The negative display on the Rangeman is not Casio's best effort (the difference is not huge or anything but there is some difference). But me personally am not bothered by that, but might be an issue for some...


----------



## aurora889

Here's mine.....


----------



## nicojames

Got one









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spuggs

Joachim, thanks. I love my GD350's ease to read. More the clarity than the larger digits. My GW2310 has much smaller digits and I find it pretty easy to read. Nice hearing frome someone on the subject. Now, do I:
a) save up for the olive Rangeman
b)save up for an engagement ring 
c)buy my wonderful woman an engagement olive Rangeman thus dispensing with convention


----------



## Chibatastic

Spuggs said:


> Joachim, thanks. I love my GD350's ease to read. More the clarity than the larger digits. My GW2310 has much smaller digits and I find it pretty easy to read. Nice hearing frome someone on the subject. Now, do I:
> a) save up for the olive Rangeman
> b)save up for an engagement ring
> c)buy my wonderful woman an engagement olive Rangeman thus dispensing with convention


Haha, even jokingly considering this is like walking on thin ice. Funny though


----------



## TyTEK

Got my second one for Christmas, but I just got around to taking a pic now...


----------



## tstormer

Lightning Yellow


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *95 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *35 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *20 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress, Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *18 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706)
*
Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *169 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

New yellow still on Japan time


----------



## anthonyc

yankeexpress said:


> New yellow still on Japan time


Nice. Safe queen?


----------



## yankeexpress

anthonyc said:


> Nice. Safe queen?


Yes. And the other to wear often.

The new yellow arrived at only medium charge, so it will be a sun queen in the window for now.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *95 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *35 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *21 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *18 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706)
*
Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *170 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dhodesign

Got my second one before year's end. Happy New Year everyone.










Thanks Piowa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lrienaeds

New arrival!


----------



## Buzzbait

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Deathstalker74

I just ordered the green version of the rangeman. Great looking watch but two additions to this model would make it incredible. Add the orange digits as featured on the W-GDF100-1B. The orange digits really show up well on the negative display. The second feature I'd change is to replace the SS case backing with a titanium one like they did on my Gulfman. It's lighter and less prone to cause skin irritation.


----------



## medenblik

9400-1 black positive


----------



## anthonyc

Deathstalker74 said:


> I just ordered the green version of the rangeman. Great looking watch but two additions to this model would make it incredible. Add the orange digits as featured on the W-GDF100-1B. The orange digits really show up well on the negative display. The second feature I'd change is to replace the SS case backing with a titanium one like they did on my Gulfman. It's lighter and less prone to cause skin irritation.


the titanium would be cool, but not the fruity color


----------



## Djhyper66

just wanted to share.
painted my strap keeper , there a guy his name is Dr chop, he does custom paint work with oakleys and he spray a bunch of my g-shock parts.

He spray the strap keeper with cerakote paint.

cerakote paint is super resistant paint. Now I don't have to worry about the strap keeper getting all worn or scratched.


----------



## anthonyc

Djhyper66 said:


> just wanted to share.
> painted my strap keeper , there a guy his name is Dr chop, he does custom paint work with oakleys and he spray a bunch of my g-shock parts.
> 
> He spray the strap keeper with cerakote paint.
> 
> cerakote paint is super resistant paint. Now I don't have to worry about the strap keeper getting all worn or scratched.


paint is paint, and it's going to get scratched off. Powder coating would be a more durable option.


----------



## Djhyper66

anthonyc said:


> paint is paint, and it's going to get scratched off. Powder coating would be a more durable option.


Cerakote is new type paint . That is stronger then powder coat ,goes on thinner and it a gun type paint coating.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *96 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *35 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *22 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors, Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *173 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Sjors, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sjors

2nd LY Ranger (so I have 3 Rangeman in total).

Cheers,

Sjors

Sent using Tapatalk.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *96 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *35 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *23 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *174 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperor of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## silencio163

Count me in finally. Just got my black positive display version in today. Wow what a watch. I love it. 

Rockin my Note 3


----------



## rogerlike

You might as well put me *down* for a *GW-9430EJ*, too |>


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *97 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *35 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *24 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *176 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hitec

Hello everybody,

My first, and definitely not my last, post on this great forum. I've been reading through this forum since I decided to get the Rangeman as well.
Lots of nice reviews and clear pictures. It definitely helped me to make the decision. (although I wanted it anyway ;-))
So count me in, cause it finally arrived from the States! And I couldn't be more happier with it!








Kind regards,
Marc


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *98 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *35 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *24 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *177 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## hooliganjrs

Darn it, I wanted to make number 100 for the 9400-1. Oh well, late to the party but loving my new Rangeman!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *99 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *35 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *24 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *178 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## olticker

Is it too late to join the party?









The 3 Amigos









With Protrek


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *100 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *35 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *24 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *179 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## c4inam2n

I'd like to join the party!...Great Forum by the way!!


----------



## Chibatastic

c4inam2n said:


> I'd like to join the party!...Great Forum by the way!!
> View attachment 1347343


Welcome aboard and bloody nice first post!!


----------



## Piowa

c4inam2n, what a debut !!! conrats !!!*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *101 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *36 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Discodave, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *25 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
Mods* ............................................................ *1 watch* (Babola)

*Together* .................................................... *182 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster

c4inam2n said:


> I'd like to join the party!...Great Forum by the way!!
> View attachment 1347343


HA! GOOD ONE!!!


----------



## c4inam2n

I just had to do it, they were calling me!


----------



## discodave

Any chance you can create a category for Dark Green? ;-)


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *101 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *35 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *25 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *182 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## manoloiv

This is a great forum !
People really know their timepieces.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomDroyd

First G of mine sounding off for duty GW-9400-1CR (Positive Display);


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *102 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *36 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *25 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *184 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

So far jjust 19 black negative  i I like that! Still missing one of the Rangers for our OP Piowa Its about time or is he waiting for the 200th after he pushed us all the way  ;-) ;-)

Of course great job Piowa


----------



## Piowa

Deepsea_dweller said:


> So far jjust 19 black negative  i I like that! Still missing one of the Rangers for our OP Piowa Its about time or is he waiting for the 200th after he pushed us all the way  ;-) ;-)
> 
> Of course great job Piowa


Thanks, DD. 
Never say never. Especially when the prices fell down...
Cheers, Piowa


----------



## EasternMikey

@Piowa @ Deepsea_dweller 
To me Black Negative Meowman is the best. ^_^

Anyway, how about these two? ^_^





































@Piowa I have been absent, please add my yellow cat. ^_^

Ps. my black negative cat has been counted.

 iPhone5S


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Terrific pair Mike! Big big like


----------



## D1cky986

Heres my 9430 to add to the list together with my positive 9400-1.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *102 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *36 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *27 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *186 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## antigalacticos

*9400-1 (black positive) ................................. 102 watches (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd)

9400-3 (olive negative) .................................. 36 watches (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, antigalacticos)

9430-9 (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... 27 watches (MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986)

9400B-1 (black negative) ............................... 19 watches (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)

Mods .................................................. .......... 2 watch (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

Together .................................................. .. 186 watches


Master of Rangeness - Yankeexpress (6 watches)

Out of Range - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)

Emperors of Range - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)

Kings of Range - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

cheers,
antigalacticos*


----------



## riffraff

god, I want a positive green rangeman sooo bad. :-( o| :-s :roll: :think:


----------



## Chibatastic

Count me in as an optimistic international black man!










I did an impressions thread with more pics here..

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/got-my-box-now-i-unbox-970720.html

Chibatastic


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *103 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *37 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *27 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *188 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## strikebreaker

....After Mudman , just start Rangeman collection with GW-9430EJ...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *103 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *37 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *28 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *189 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## delphicwhisky

My first post on the forums. The information here is immense.

My Range man.


----------



## theWrist




----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *104 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *37 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *29 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *191 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## seff5677

Japan sent me something nice today


----------



## gripmaster

Piowa, do not count this one, please, it has been counted... just like the perspective and wanted to keep the pictures coming
of awesome cat watch....Still one of my favorites!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *105 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *37 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *29 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *192 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## seff5677

G-Shock Visions |

nice website great pictures


----------



## riffraff

seff5677 said:


> G-Shock Visions |
> 
> nice website great pictures


Yes, nice web site.

"Frog Of Awesomeness." Love it. :-!


----------



## Sedi

It's the site of our member "gripmaster".

cheers, Sedi


----------



## gripmaster

seff5677 said:


> G-Shock Visions |
> 
> nice website great pictures





riffraff said:


> Yes, nice web site.
> 
> "Frog Of Awesomeness." Love it. :-!





Sedi said:


> It's the site of our member "gripmaster".
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Thanks guys, and yes, Sedi has it right... I'm the Frog behind it....

I have now started collecting data for a new report which i may call "househod appliances of the world" - testing the Rangeman and his friends
in climates other than a living room... Just started with the minifridge and the safe in my hotel! Think this has the potential to become BIG!!!
(Sorry Piowa, hi-jacking your counting thread again, and do not count this one, it's still my first black Rangeman. Indestructible as can be seen here:


----------



## blueangel5

gripmaster said:


> View attachment 1245777
> 
> 
> Got it !! YAY !!!











Best G-Shock Rangeman !!


----------



## Couloirman

Just ordered a black positive display-- will hopefully pick up a green band and bezel as soon as available!

Can the rangeman do interval training? So, set 2 different timers and have them repeat and go back and forth a bunch of times?


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *106 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *37 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *29 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *193 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bracky72

Reporting for duty!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *106 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *38 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *29 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *194 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Patpong

My second RANGEMAN - Black Positive


----------



## bshadix

Count me in! My first post on this awesome site. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *108 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *38 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *29 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *196 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Patpong (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rcorreale

And another......



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*FIFTH MODEL ADDED...

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *109 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *38 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *29 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *197 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Patpong (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## DucS2r

One more black positive, sorry can't take it off so no pics. Watching the barometer drop now as the next clipper approaches. Great watch!

T


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *110 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *38 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *29 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *198 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Patpong (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## zog1977

Woohoo

Add me to the list!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *111 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *38 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *29 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *199 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Patpong (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Snoweagle

One more to 200!


----------



## zog1977

I wanted to wait to be number 200 but I just couldn't wait to show I have it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## alanarkadia

Count me in..










Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sedi

alanarkadia said:


> Count me in..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Hi and welcome to the forum! Enjoy the Rangeman!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

alanarkadia said:


> Count me in..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Yeah huge congrats! You must be living somewhere in my neighbourhood according to your time  That's Ranger number 200 isn't it. Great stuff.


----------



## alanarkadia

Sedi said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum! Enjoy the Rangeman!
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Yeah... Thanks Sedi...

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## alanarkadia

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Yeah huge congrats! You must be living somewhere in my neighbourhood according to your time  That's Ranger number 200 isn't it. Great stuff.


Ranger number 200 ? yeah.... Borneo bro...

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

alanarkadia said:


> Ranger number 200 ? yeah.... Borneo bro...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Beautiful. Enjoy the nice & warm weather. Berhati - hati


----------



## Piowa

*200 !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *112 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *38 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *29 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *200 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Patpong (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Fookus

joining the band...



Fookus


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *113 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *38 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *29 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *201 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Patpong (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster

201!!! How awesome is that!!!

In honor of all those Rangemen out there, allow me to present to you my 4 first Hires LY Rangeman wallpapers for anyone who wants it on his screen:

Wallpapers - Rangeman in the Goldmine | G-Shock Visions


----------



## wovivi01

I'm in...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *114 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *38 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *29 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *202 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Patpong (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mtb2104

May I


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *114 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *39 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *29 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *203 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Patpong (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## g17

One more here !

Two more coming soon !

For now: 9400-BJ


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *114 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *39 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *30 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, G17)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *204 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Patpong (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sherfield2002

I'm in.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *115 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *39 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *30 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, G17)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *205 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Patpong (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sportmats

Sweden is signing in, getting ready for the Olympic-games in general and the icehockey-tournament in particular.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *116 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *39 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *30 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, G17)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *206 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Patpong (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sportcat

Been away for a long time, but add me to the list. She arrived today. Where can I get strap adapters?


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *117 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *39 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *30 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, G17)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *19 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *207 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Patpong (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Snoweagle

Piowa, I think you missed out g17's 9400BJ on post #615.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

gripmaster said:


> 201!!! How awesome is that!!!
> 
> In honor of all those Rangemen out there, allow me to present to you my 4 first Hires LY Rangeman wallpapers for anyone who wants it on his screen:
> 
> Wallpapers - Rangeman in the Goldmine | G-Shock Visions
> 
> View attachment 1368559


Awesome GM. Somehow missed that and you get triple likes


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Snoweagle said:


> Piowa, I think you missed out g17's 9400BJ on post #615.


Double checking always good  but it's just a count. Let's take it not too seriously  it's pure fun


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sportmats said:


> Sweden is signing in, getting ready for the Olympic-games in general and the icehockey-tournament in particular.
> 
> View attachment 1372294


Heia Tre Kronor 

&

Heia Rangeman


----------



## Piowa

Corrected, thanks Snow.*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *117 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *39 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *29 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *20 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *207 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Patpong (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Snoweagle

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Double checking always good  but it's just a count. Let's take it not too seriously  it's pure fun


Haha no probs there, but statistics should try to be as accurate, then we'll know exactly how many WUS members own the Rangeman. :-d


----------



## grabtime

Please add me with a black positive









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *118 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *39 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *29 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *20 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *208 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Patpong (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## G-Frank

Please add my 9400J-1 (black positive, Japan model).

"...and I said to myself I will not buy anything in Tokyo...."


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *119 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *39 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *29 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *20 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *209 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Patpong (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jho

Please add me on the list.
9400-1.

Thanks.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *120 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *39 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *29 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *20 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *210 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Patpong (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## r1d_han

signing in my new rangeman


----------



## jel231

Count me in for a *9400B-1

*


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *121 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *39 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *29 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *21 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *2 watch* (Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *212 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Vade_R, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Patpong (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vade_R

hey piowa, count me in again for the yellow beauty, just got it today, absolutely love it&#8230;&#8230;.Emperor sounds cool

i think you should also count me in for two mods, i exchanged modules between the vanilla black and the olive rangie










the mods


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *120 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *38 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *30 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *21 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *4 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *213 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Patpong (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ottovonn

After a long time spent on the fence, I've finally given in. I picked up a Rangeman at the G-shock store in SoHo.

My initial impression is that it's a damn big watch, but less wider than the King, which I like. It also looks pretty damn cool. The buttons on this G are the best I've ever used. Casio really hit a home run with this piece.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *121 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *38 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *30 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *21 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *4 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *214 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Patpong (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Will & Ottovonn


----------



## Skaface199

Hi all, I've been viewing the forum for awhile now, so I thought it was time to join officially. Here are my two Rangemen:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *122 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *38 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *31 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *21 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *4 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *216 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## seff5677

WOW this is awesome!

the mods


----------



## EasternMikey

Two more have landed.

GW-9400J-1JF
GW-9400J-3JF



















Group shot!










 iPad mini


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *123 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *39 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *31 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *21 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *4 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *218 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Snoweagle

EasternMikey said:


> Two more have landed.
> 
> GW-9400J-1JF
> GW-9400J-3JF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  iPad mini


Next will be the 9400NV for you.


----------



## gripmaster

Snoweagle said:


> Next will be the 9400NV for you.


It will be for A LOT of us, I'm sure...


----------



## Snoweagle

gripmaster said:


> It will be for A LOT of us, I'm sure...


Yeah but definitely not for me, one is enough.


----------



## Eric5964

I recently accomplished my goal of having all 4....both blacks, lightening yellow, and olive green....put me down! Love these things!

EricE


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *124 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *40 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *32 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *22 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *4 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *222 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

gripmaster said:


> It will be for A LOT of us, I'm sure...


The usual suspects ...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

EasternMikey said:


> Two more have landed.
> 
> GW-9400J-1JF
> GW-9400J-3JF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Group shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  iPad mini


Awesome Mikey. Welcome to the 4 Ranger(s) club. Great photos. Enjoy


----------



## Robotaz

I will have my GW-9400-3 this week. It's my first G-Shock in my life and it will be ~#30 in my collection. It's odd that it took me 41 years to buy one. Not sure why. 

Can't wait.

*EDIT* my hookup in Osaka got me a great deal on a black JDM so I'll pick which one I like best and flip one, or maybe I keep both. Who knows? Excited though.


----------



## BrentW33

I got a question. I'm very intersted in buying one of these watches. I think it's a great way to knock out 2 birds with 1 stone. Get the G shock protection and the ABC of a protrek along with 200m water resistance all in 1. My question is does anyone know if they have plans to come out with more colors?


----------



## Snoweagle

BrentW33 said:


> I got a question. I'm very intersted in buying one of these watches. I think it's a great way to knock out 2 birds with 1 stone. Get the G shock protection and the ABC of a protrek along with 200m water resistance all in 1. My question is does anyone know if they have plans to come out with more colors?


There's the Men in Navy blue coming out, I think in April.


----------



## SeanST150

I've joined the forum especially to post a pic or 2 of my Yellow Rangeman. Enjoy.


----------



## Robotaz

Got this today. Waiting for my J-1 to get here any day to complete the team.


----------



## BrentW33

I like the green one but I don't like negative display. I'm really hoping in the next couple months they will come out with other color options with positive display.


----------



## rukrem

... count me in for one 9400-3


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *124 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *42 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *33 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *22 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *4 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *225 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa[/QUOTE]


----------



## olu

+1 9400-1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *125 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *42 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *33 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *22 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *4 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *226 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Jamie Stretch

Arrived the morning, can't make my mind up if it reminds me more of a minion or lego, love it


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *125 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *42 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *34 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *22 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *4 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *227 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robotaz

BrentW33 said:


> I like the green one but I don't like negative display. I'm really hoping in the next couple months they will come out with other color options with positive display.


I wasn't sure if I was going to like it, but I wanted to try it because it looks so much nicer than the positive. To me the positive looks like cheap digital from 1982.

It is a little harder to see, but I love the look.


----------



## Eternalglory

how many versions of yellow rangeman are there ?


----------



## supawabb

Not to change the topic, but where can one find the best price for a GW-9400-1CR (Positive Display)?

Please PM me.


----------



## Snoweagle

Eternalglory said:


> how many versions of yellow rangeman are there ?


Just one only.


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## yankeexpress

Eternalglory said:


> how many versions of yellow rangeman are there ?


Just one version.


----------



## Ryan Alden

Just got mine 1 months, and very satisfied.


----------



## vadang

Looking at the pics of the 9400b-1 the red eye and text sometimes look more orange than red. Can someone that has one clarify for me if the 9400b-1 accents are red or orange? I would appreciate it.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *126 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *42 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *34 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *22 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *4 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *228 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## BrentW33

Does anyone have pictures of their Rangeman on a NATO or Zulu strap?


----------



## kung-fusion

BrentW33 said:


> Does anyone have pictures of their Rangeman on a NATO or Zulu strap?


here you go:





I still have it on the ZULU strap, and I have also since added black screws to the bezel:



(shouldn't mine be listed under the "mods" section of the list Piowa?)


----------



## Gotitonme

Here...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Robotaz said:


> Got this today. Waiting for my J-1 to get here any day to complete the team.
> 
> View attachment 1382330


Awesomeness. Enjoy - great Ranger


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *126 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *43 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *34 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *22 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *4 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *229 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robotaz

The JDM that I bought from iBuy.jp came in today.

The strap is definitely much better than my green non-CF one.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *127 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *43 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *34 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *22 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *4 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *230 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## non-stop

Got mine this afternoon


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *128 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *43 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *34 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *22 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *4 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *231 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tonyyikes

Very first post here - and sweet new Rangeman on my wrist:








Trolled this forum quite a bit before pulling the trigger on this beauty. Thanks to all of you for the invaluable input. This is one fantastic watch.

Tony


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *129 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *43 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *34 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *22 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *4 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *232 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kca

Just arrived today  I also now have two frogmen arriving next week and received a GW-m5610 and GR-7900nv-2 today as well. Problems, I got 'em!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *129 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *44 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *34 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *22 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *4 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *233 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## calsonic_red

Hi all!
Long time forum fan. Got myself a Gw9400-1 today after much browsing, and research; a lot of which from this thread. So, thought I'd finally become a member and throw my number on the board.







Very impressed with the Compass wearing Junglecat. Definitely "one to rule them all"


----------



## Baconbitz

Where am I going to be able to find the best deal on one? This is quickly becoming my grail watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *130 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *44 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *34 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *22 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *4 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *234 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kronos

Add one more for


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *130 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *44 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *35 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *22 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *4 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *235 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## duke4c

Green one joined the heard... now I have 2... that should bring us to 236 and counting... 

SIDENOTE:
This is not obvious from the photo but my black is carbon fiber variant... this is US non carbon version...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *130 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *45 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *35 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *22 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *4 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *236 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sweetsdream

Just got this in the mail last night.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *131 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *45 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *35 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *22 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *4 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod")

*Together* .................................................... *237 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## vadang

Count me in for a modded 9400-1 with negative display and black button. Black screws are on the way!


----------



## calsonic_red

Lookin good!! Keep the pictures coming.

I have similar aspirations. bought the 9400-1, positive also. I love the low gloss black resin and positive display, for easier reading. (negative displays do look good though; i am no stranger to negative displays. I've done the polarizing film mod on a few dw6900's, and dw5600's.)... but please tell me more about acquiring black/ dark grey buttons!! As of yet my Rangeman is un-modded, but the stainless "screws" and (wonderful feeling) shiny buttons will easily be the first things to swap, or re-color. (i couldn't find much on pacparts) Please, do tell.


----------



## Saonoi




----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *131 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *45 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *35 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *23 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *239 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## vadang

calsonic_red said:


> Lookin good!! Keep the pictures coming.
> 
> I have similar aspirations. bought the 9400-1, positive also. I love the low gloss black resin and positive display, for easier reading. (negative displays do look good though; i am no stranger to negative displays. I've done the polarizing film mod on a few dw6900's, and dw5600's.)... but please tell me more about acquiring black/ dark grey buttons!! As of yet my Rangeman is un-modded, but the stainless "screws" and (wonderful feeling) shiny buttons will easily be the first things to swap, or re-color. (i couldn't find much on pacparts) Please, do tell.


I haven't looked at replacing the silver buttons since I think the yellow rangeman is the only one with black buttons and on pacparts, they are"discontinued". But per this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-mod-black-screws-pacparts-info-973188.html you can order the black screws for the front. The black light button I swapped with the green rangeman I also bought.

Alternatively, you can just paint the screws with some flat black testor's model paint like I did while I am waiting for the screws to come in from pacparts. I also did some stealthing of the bezel text. Still a work in progress as I need to clean up the paint on the bezel and do a second coat.


----------



## kung-fusion

vadang said:


> I haven't looked at replacing the silver buttons since I think the yellow rangeman is the only one with black buttons and on pacparts, they are"discontinued". But per this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-mod-black-screws-pacparts-info-973188.html you can order the black screws for the front. The black light button I swapped with the green rangeman I also bought.
> 
> Alternatively, you can just paint the screws with some flat black testor's model paint like I did while I am waiting for the screws to come in from pacparts. I also did some stealthing of the bezel text. Still a work in progress as I need to clean up the paint on the bezel and do a second coat.


Yeah you can't buy the black buttons. I tried and Casio told PacParts no, and subsequently they listed them as discontinued.

Only way to get the black buttons is to buy the 9430 case center which is expensive, or to take them off a yellow rangeman.

Casio will release more color variations, and no doubt some more of them will eventually have black buttons


----------



## Flex1493

sweetsdream said:


> Just got this in the mail last night.
> 
> View attachment 1397910


May I ask where did you order yours from. I'm looking to get one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenzirou

Count me in. Got mine last night and this my first yellow G Shock.


----------



## ucfguy1987

Checking in, just got mine today 









Sent from my HTC VLE_U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Saonoi said:


>


Very cool


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *132 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *45 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *36 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *23 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *241 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robot L337

Hello from San Francisco!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *132 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *46 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *36 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *23 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *242 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## teamit

Hello from the Milton Keynes, UK - finally, after of weeks of waiting....


----------



## Sedi

teamit said:


> Hello from the Milton Keynes, UK - finally, after of weeks of waiting....
> View attachment 1405967


Hi and welcome to the forum!

cheers, Sedi


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *133 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *46 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *36 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *23 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *243 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Craniotes, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## craniotes

*The forecast? Lightning! (Yellow, to be specific...)*

And baby makes three:


This will go quite nicely with my black/positive and green/negative Rangemen. ;-)

Regards,
Adam

PS - Thanks again to Seiya-san for the prompt delivery!


----------



## Piowa

*
9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *133 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *46 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *37 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *23 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *244 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster

Good one Piowa !!!! This one is on top of the list now.... Who will be first to have a S&E Rangeman? OK Navy first.... yay, it's a Rangeman Mania coming up!


----------



## Snoweagle

It's written as June for the S&E Ranger.


----------



## littleroger1

Finally, after the watch was intercepted by customs, presumed lost (!) and an early morning delivery by a courier today, my black positive Rangeman has made it on to my wrist. One second to strap it on (love the fit of the carbon fiber band, which allows the watch to wear well below its size) and two hours to learn the features! Needless to say, I am thrilled with this all-singing, all-dancing G-shock.


----------



## duke4c

Snoweagle said:


> It's written as June for the S&E Ranger.


It's on my short list as well... loving the color with positive display... this will be different and fun enough and yet perfectly suitable for the office...

Well done Casio! :-!


----------



## craniotes

duke4c said:


> It's on my short list as well... loving the color with positive display... this will be different and fun enough and yet perfectly suitable for the office...
> 
> Well done Casio! :-!


In in like Flynn with the S&E Rangeman, too. Not sure that it'll fit in my office, but it'll definitely fit on my wrist. ;-)

Regards,
Adam


----------



## milesanalin

Got mine today ! Fast delivery from creationwatches.happy days


----------



## Snoweagle

duke4c said:


> It's on my short list as well... loving the color with positive display... this will be different and fun enough and yet perfectly suitable for the office...
> 
> Well done Casio! :-!


Unique colour for the Rangeman and I feel that this and the LY one are one-of-a-kind.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *134 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *46 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *37 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *23 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *245 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Plus9GMT

Came in this morning. Loving it!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *135 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *46 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *37 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *23 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *246 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jlow28

Great watch for it's size and fits light and comfortable on the wrist. Negative display isn't as bad as some might think and I don't see it as a problem reading the display for me personally. It's like a little Abram's M1 Tank on your wrist. I've owned many G shocks, but sold them all. The Rangeman has brought me back!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *135 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *47 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *37 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *23 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *247 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## G-Frank

9400-3 (olive negative)

pls add add me to the list


----------



## ZuL11

Count me in  My first Rangeman... 







So loving it... Already have my eyes on the Lightning Yellow Rangeman 8)

Sent from my C6833 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress

ZuL11 said:


> Count me in  My first Rangeman...
> View attachment 1412335
> 
> So loving it... Already have my eyes on the Lightning Yellow Rangeman 8)


It is yellow day


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *135 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *49 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *37 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *23 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *249 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## renmattrom

Hi, count mine in just got it today! Thanks!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *136 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *49 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *37 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *23 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *250 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## seff5677

I have my watch set up on NYC time which is compatible with the radio world time keeping function but my watch everytime I ask it to do manual time update with the radio frequency it throws me an error. It always worked before but now never goes past signal strength 1


----------



## Jamie Stretch

Anyone know where you can get spare bezel and strap yet, tiktox doesn't have them is there anywhere else?


----------



## Weisoseis

Count me in!!!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *137 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *49 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *37 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *23 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *251 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Calvin_XC

How many pieces of GW-9400KJ-8JR (Love the Sea and Earth) edition will be available? Roughly? If too many of them then certainly will just buy for the color.


----------



## andyahs

Added the 9400B-1 as my second Rangeman.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *137 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (2), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *49 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *37 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *24 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *252 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (6 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## duke4c

jlow28 said:


> Great watch for it's size and fits light and comfortable on the wrist. Negative display isn't as bad as some might think and I don't see it as a problem reading the display for me personally. It's like a little Abram's M1 Tank on your wrist. I've owned many G shocks, but sold them all. The Rangeman has brought me back!
> View attachment 1411460


It facinates me how color of green rangeman changes depending on light and the camera.
The actuall color is quite a bit darker than this picture would indicate and yellow letters are much more...well... yellow...

But I agree with you. Initially I wanted to change the module but I gave up on it since I really don't have any issues at all reading negative display.

Wear it in good health my friend! :-!

EDIT: Look at the light button as well. It looks "gray metalic" on this pic... it's actually black in real life...

EDIT 2: I'm no photographer but now that I think about it this green is probably one of those colors that are notoriously difficult to capture correctly in a picture.

EDIT 3: This color variation might have something to do with monitor as well... du not know...


----------



## YogiOz

Ordered mine..now to wait for the delivery knock!


----------



## yankeexpress

Special thanks again to Piowa, as we keeping him extra busy with all our count updates today!

Added a 9400-1 in anticipation of swapping its module with an incoming NV due next week, I hope.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *138 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *49 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *37 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *24 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *253 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (7 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## duke4c

yankeexpress said:


> Special thanks again to Piowa, as we keeping him extra busy with all our count updates today!
> 
> Added a 9400-1 in anticipation of swapping its module with an incoming NV due next week, I hope.


AWESOME PIC!

Looking at it I wonder if you ever considered swaping yellow rangeman module with green rangeman?
I think that "a bit extra yellow" behind the yellow rangeman numbers would make green even more awesome in positive variant.


----------



## yankeexpress

duke4c said:


> AWESOME PIC!
> 
> Looking at it I wonder if you ever considered swaping yellow rangeman module with green rangeman?
> I think that "a bit extra yellow" behind the yellow rangeman numbers would make green even more awesome in positive variant.


The yellow to green swap as been done:

Tapatalk

See this thread for more:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-proposition-make-positive-green-rangeman-948861-4.html


----------



## duke4c

yankeexpress said:


> The yellow to green swap as been done:
> 
> Tapatalk
> 
> See this thread for more:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-proposition-make-positive-green-rangeman-948861-4.html


Totally AWESOME as suspected.

Thanks for the link.

Have a great weekend dude. :-!


----------



## kj2

Just ordered the GW-9400J-1JF 
Will post some pics when it arrives.


----------



## blu3hamm3r

GW-9400-1 new owner reporting to the group.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *139 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *49 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *37 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *24 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *0 watches

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *254 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (7 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## khk

I'm in 9400-1


----------



## yankeexpress

Group shot before the Blue module swap


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *140 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *49 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *37 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *24 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *1 watch *(Yankeexpress)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *256 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## futurehero

Count me in








来自我的 C6903 上的 Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *140 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *50 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *37 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *24 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *1 watch *(Yankeexpress)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *257 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cptdean

Black Positive, checking in.


----------



## BREAKWATER

Just ordered my Green one, I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *141 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *50 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *37 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *24 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *1 watch *(Yankeexpress)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *258 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kamron_1

I suppose I should drop in and say hello!









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *141 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *51 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *37 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *24 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *1 watch *(Yankeexpress)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *259 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kj2

Mine just came in 
















Can someone tell me, what the date of production is?


----------



## Piowa

kj2 said:


> Mine just came in
> Can someone tell me, what the date of production is?


329th day of 2013 (C)

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *142 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *51 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *37 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *24 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *1 watch *(Yankeexpress)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *260 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

kj2 said:


> Can someone tell me, what the date of production is?


November 25th 2013


----------



## kj2

Wearing this watch for a few hours now, and really like it  
Do have a problem at the moment, the time won't sync manually. Keep getting a error while it indicates it's receive level is L3. Anyone an idea?


----------



## yankeexpress

kj2 said:


> Wearing this watch for a few hours now, and really like it
> Do have a problem at the moment, the time won't sync manually. Keep getting a error while it indicates it's receive level is L3. Anyone an idea?


Try again a few hours after sunset when radio reception is stronger. It will automatically attempt after midnight local time.


----------



## duke4c

I live in Canada and none of my watches would synch manually.

However when I leave it on a shelf it's all good aproximately 8 out of 10 times.

Your personal milage will vary based on your location. I know that some people from UK have been reporting that they can sync manually during the day. No such luck in Ontario Canada.

Cheers


----------



## Err

Here's mine....


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *143 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *51 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *37 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *24 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *1 watch *(Yankeexpress)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *261 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Gripmaster, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kj2

Looks like my temperature reading is way off. Watch says 28C while a meter in my living room says 20C. So need to re-calibrate my watch. Not something I'd expect for this kinda money...


----------



## gripmaster

Attention Attention..... NAVY Commander reporting for Duty!









Rangeman # 4 ... Getting better and better these fellas....


----------



## computer_freak

Four Rangemans already? Get a grip!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *143 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *51 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *37 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *24 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *2 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *262 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sedi

kj2 said:


> Looks like my temperature reading is way off. Watch says 28C while a meter in my living room says 20C. So need to re-calibrate my watch. Not something I'd expect for this kinda money...


That's a problem of all thermometer watches - the body heat affects the reading - it has nothing to do with the money involved. Calibrating can help a bit but the body heat will stabilize the temp of the watch so it's probably still off. The manual says you should remove the watch from the wrist to get an accurate readings. However in your case I suggest an offset of -8° and try how it works out.

cheers, Sedi


----------



## kj2

kj2 said:


> Looks like my temperature reading is way off. Watch says 28C while a meter in my living room says 20C. So need to re-calibrate my watch. Not something I'd expect for this kinda money...





Sedi said:


> That's a problem of all thermometer watches - the body heat affects the reading - it has nothing to do with the money involved. Calibrating can help a bit but the body heat will stabilize the temp of the watch so it's probably still off. The manual says you should remove the watch from the wrist to get an accurate readings. However in your case I suggest an offset of -8° and try how it works out.
> 
> cheers, Sedi


Tested this morning again. My G-9300GY reads around 18,6C and my Rangeman around 19,5C. So pretty much the same reading.
Glad the meter is ok


----------



## Cobia

Just pulled the trigger on a Green one, so you can add me to the list yeeeehaaaaa..

My first digital watch in my life after wearing citizen jp2000 aqualands for all my adult life.

This is a step into the unknown for me lol, ive always disliked digital watches, but fell in love with this beauty as soon as i saw it, this is also my first G-shock ever.

I love the negative black screen, the stealth green, the triple sensor, the tough build, better than a diving watch for mountain biking, even if i just use it for that it will be worth it.

I hope ive made a good choice for my first digital and G-shock, who knows it could be the first of many.

Ive seen this watch under different camera flashes, i hope its a dull olive like ive seen many, not the brighter army green ?

Im looking forward to popping back in to give an update, looking at this thread it seems its a pretty popular watch.

Is it true i will never need a new battery? does this solar battery last for the watches life even with the light being used?

cheers and thanks guys, im excited lol.


----------



## BREAKWATER

It's official! Add me to the list, got mine in today, love it, fits awesome and built solid!


----------



## Inca Bloc

My new GW-9400-3-ER Rangeman, unboxing pictures :
































Sunbathing and charging his battery to "full-level", while i was at work with a naked wrist.








And after a few hours sunbathing, finally : WRISTTIME!!








Kind regards,
inca Bloc


----------



## blu3hamm3r

My third Rangeman arrive today! Navy blu3 reporting to the group! My Army green is on the way from New York......yehaa.....cant wait to snap the group photo...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *143 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *54 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *37 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *24 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *3 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *266 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Out of Range* - Simonal, Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## blu3hamm3r

My Army green Rangeman arrive my office toaday. Wat's a big surprise for me. Order last week, item send from New York. Just one day behind my Navy blue rangeman from Japan. Here there photo.

Still Japan time. 1 question to ask all master collector here. Wonder why the Rangeman have different packing size? Some use metal box but some use square hard paper box?









My GW-9400BJ come with square box








My Navy blue also come with square box








But my Normal Rangeman and Army green why come with metal box?


----------



## kj2

blu3hamm3r said:


> My Army green Rangeman arrive my office toaday. Wat's a big surprise for me. Order last week, item send from New York. Just one day behind my Navy blue rangeman from Japan. Here there photo.
> 
> Still Japan time. 1 question to ask all master collector here. Wonder why the Rangeman have different packing size? Some use metal box but some use square hard paper box?
> 
> View attachment 1435881
> 
> 
> My GW-9400BJ come with square box
> View attachment 1435883
> 
> 
> My Navy blue also come with square box
> View attachment 1435884
> 
> 
> But my Normal Rangeman and Army green why come with metal box?
> 
> View attachment 1435886


That paper black box is only for Japanese market, while the metal case is been used worldwide.


----------



## Simonal

Right now the Navy is in town better announce Navy Commander Rangman to the out of range.

So now we are 5....


































Have a great day

Sent from my..........


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Simonal said:


> Right now the Navy is in town better announce Navy Commander Rangman to the out of range.
> 
> So now we are 5....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day
> 
> Sent from my..........


Wow! Now you got all 5! ( all with Carbon Fiber strap ) Well done Simon. Will join you in April. Enjoy and enjoy. Tom


----------



## dcom

You can add my name to the list. Mine was delivered yesterday.


----------



## blu3hamm3r

One more 30th Anniversary Yellow Rangeman add to my Rangeman collection today!!! Total 5 Rangeman in collection now!! Yeah!!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *144 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *55 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *38 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *24 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *4 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *270 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

FiveRenger *- Simonal, Blu3hamm3r (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Lolo96706, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## lolo96706

My new arrival.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *144 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *55 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *38 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *24 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *5 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *271 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

FiveRanger *- Simonal, Blu3hamm3r, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow

Okay, my black Rangeman was already listed here, but somehow my yellow 30th anniversary edition was MIA until now. (that is, MIA from this list until now - I've had it for awhile!) Cannot leave out my yellow Rangeman -- I love this model!!  Here are a couple of pics:


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *144 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *55 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *39 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *24 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *5 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *272 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

FiveRanger *- Simonal, Blu3hamm3r, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## xhenke

Just got this in the mail! I did not like the buckle though so I've changed to one from a frogman strap


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *144 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *56 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r, Xhenke)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *39 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *24 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *5 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *273 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

FiveRanger *- Simonal, Blu3hamm3r, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## monigots

BJ from spain


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *144 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *56 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r, Xhenke)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *39 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *25 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *5 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *274 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

FiveRanger *- Simonal, Blu3hamm3r, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Old Smirk

Fashionably late to the party as usual but suitably attired!

GW-9400BJ-1JF (Black Cat) Rangeman


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *144 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *56 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r, Xhenke)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *39 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *26 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *5 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *275 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

FiveRanger *- Simonal, Blu3hamm3r, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TZA

please add me to this list! just arrived today from japan. never thought I'd own a yellow watch but this looks great. had a bit more reading to do with all its features. enjoy the sun!


----------



## Piowa

*Corrected...

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *144 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *57 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r, Xhenke)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *40 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *26 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *5 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *277 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

FiveRanger *- Simonal, Blu3hamm3r, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Cobia

Piowa, i could be wrong but it looks like you have 57 peoples names there for the green rangemans not 56, i did a recount a few times, still came up with 57? dont know why i counted then, just did lol, cheers mate


----------



## Sheltor

Well my Rangeman arrived today (Monday evening) and I only ordered it on Friday afternoon so very happy with the quick shipping from hong kong to Melbourne. Been waiting ages to get this one and is only my second GShock, here's a picture of them both as I set the Rangeman up.








Very happy with it.

Sorry for the phone pic I want to play with it more.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *145 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *57 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r, Xhenke)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *40 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *26 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *5 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *278 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

FiveRanger *- Simonal, Blu3hamm3r, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bigkuri

Finally  Bought in NZ a few months ago, and bought to the UK by visiting family.










EDIT

Having looked at a few of the posts I thought I'd show a photo of the strap!  I'm very pleased it is long enough...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *145 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *57 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r, Xhenke)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *41 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *26 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *5 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *279 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

FiveRanger *- Simonal, Blu3hamm3r, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## blu3hamm3r

My second JDM Rangeman GW-9400BJ-1JF just arrive. My rangeman family is getting stronger and growing bigger...haha


----------



## Dickgrande

Howdy from Arizona! Best place to order a yellow Rangeman?


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *145 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *57 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r, Xhenke)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *41 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *27 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *5 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *280 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

FiveRanger *- Simonal, Blu3hamm3r, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, Blu3hamm3r (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## blu3hamm3r

Brother Piowa, u forgot to remove my name is the Kings of Range list. And actually i have total 7 Rangeman right now which is 2 x GW-9400BJ-1JF and 2 X GW-9400-3DR.

5 wear it regularly and 2 keep in box.


----------



## Piowa

Blu3hamm3r, corrected.*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *145 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *58 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *41 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *28 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2))
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *5 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *282 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## blu3hamm3r

Huh....u really creative!! Ranger to the seveth degree....hahaha......really creative group name....!!:-!


----------



## yankeexpress

Saw this and at first glance it looked like a new 9400KJ.


----------



## Piowa

yankeexpress said:


> Saw this and at first glance it looked like a new 9400KJ.


Nice one, it is rather GW-9400CM-5


----------



## sebasnl1sbm

Today my Casio GW-9400-3ER ( green ) arrived.
size comparable with my gravity defier.
looks rock solid!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *145 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *59 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *41 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *28 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2))
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *5 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *283 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jegga

Well, looks like I'll be part of this crew here in a few weeks. I was with my wife and kids at the beach and one of the local water parks. I don't wear my good automatic watches because I know they'll take a beating and I don't want to subject them to that. I was wearing my titanium Citizen and mentioned something to her that I wouldn't mind getting something like a G-shock, but with the ABC function, as a watch for any rugged activities outdoors, etc. I don't currently have a watch like this in my small collection.

After doing some research, we came across the Rangeman and she promptly ordered one for me for my birthday... While I was sitting there... And my birthday is still a few weeks away. She loves teasing me about these things.

So it's already in the house, but not yet on my wrist until May, the GW-9400-1CR.

I can't wait to wear it. After reading the reviews and these threads, this seems like exactly what I was looking for and will go well with my collection. Rugged watch with ABC functionality? Check.


----------



## watchman323

Need some help here. I have a question about acquiring a lighting Yellow G-Shock GW-9430. I was wondering where does everyone who owns a GW-9430 (lighting yellow) got there's from? Do you have any recommendations as to where I should look (like a good reputable Japanese website and not some shady places)?
Thanks 
Watchman323


----------



## Suzaku

+1 more to the gw-9400bj-1jf!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *145 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *59 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *41 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *29 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *5 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *284 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Flex1493

Got this baby the other day. Man I love how this watch feels and looks.


























































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *146 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *59 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *41 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *29 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *5 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *285 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## neogenesus

My new G-Shock.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *146 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *59 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *41 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *30 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *5 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *286 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## b0n3s

Add me to the list please! First G since 2012! Looks like my break is over lol


----------



## a.sasaki15

That all black rangeman looks so cool


----------



## Gotitonme

I have added a Navy and a Black to go with the green I already had.


----------



## Bdickerson84

Count me in!!


----------



## VME

Count me in as well.


----------



## Joakim Agren

Oh I have forgotten to report my Ly Rangeman:

So 1 more Lightning Yellow GW-9430-9 to add to the bunch...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *148 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *61 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *42 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Angren)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *30 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *6 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *292 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, Gotinonme (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Joakim Agren

Joakim Angren? Piowa you must have meant to write Agren!:-d


----------



## Piowa

Sorry, Joakim

Swedish names and surnames sound strange to Polish ears. BTW my surname is Wągrodzki *

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *148 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *61 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *42 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *30 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *6 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *292 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, Gotinonme (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## SMP_DON

Here ya go, just got this Navy Ranger today and lovin it.









DON

Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## 02civicsi

Picked mine up this afternoon :


----------



## Cobia

Niccee guys, great lookin watches.


----------



## Piowa

*300 Rangemen on the horizon !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *148 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *61 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *42 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *30 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *8 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *294 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, Gotinonme (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MinistryofGShock

4 for me! Thank you, Piowa.


----------



## Piowa

*300 Rangemen on the horizon !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *149 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *62 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *30 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *9 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *298 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, Gotinonme (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## g9man2

Add me  Navy rangman 9400nv









Sent from my XT1049 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*300 Rangemen on the horizon !!! 1 to go !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *149 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *62 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *30 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *10 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *299 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, Gotinonme (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Dickgrande

Just ordered one (9400-1) from Macy's should be here tomorrow ;-)


----------



## Zayvin

Add me! First post and first new G in about 12 years.

GW-9400J-1JF


----------



## Piowa

*300 Rangemen !!! 150 black positives !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *150 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *62 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *30 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *10 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *300 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Vade_R, Craniotes, Gotinonme (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vade_R

+1 Piowa, navy ranger (that's 4 total)


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *150 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *62 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *30 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *11 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *301 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tako-kichi

My first post, and a big Hi to everyone!

+1 me for my regular black positive display Rangeman.

Incidentally, we don't get many Atomics here in India (obviously, we are way out of range of the Japanese, Chinese or European transmitters), this one was the only one I have seen in a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nohcho

Count me in, was debating beyween this and the navy.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## JATO757

Add this proud new owner to the list! Love how comfortable the Rangeman is on my wrist!










 iPhone 5s


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *152 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *63 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *30 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *11 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *304 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Bcos17

+1 for the Men in Navy


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *152 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *63 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *30 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *12 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *305 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Snoweagle

Gonna bring my Rangeman for trekking tomorrow!


----------



## Jeremy Bellino

Just got mine from an Ebay seller for a bit less than amazon. Looks awesome.


----------



## Piowa

*Welcome on board, Jeremy !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *153 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *63 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *30 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *12 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *306 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, D1cky986, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Nervosa




----------



## D1cky986

Another Navy joins the thread and Rangeman number 3 for me..


----------



## James142

Nervosa said:


> View attachment 1493528


Dude, looks nice. How did you get a bracelet on it? Are those Suppa strap adapters? How about a wrist shot? Thanks in advance.


----------



## duke4c

Nervosa said:


> View attachment 1493528


WOW!

That combo looks really good... FANTASTIC MOD DUDE!:-!

EDIT:
I'd also like to know more about adaptere and braclet... (source and price maybe?)
And yes, defenetly give us a wristshot...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *154 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *63 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *30 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *13 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *308 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Nervosa

James142 said:


> Dude, looks nice. How did you get a bracelet on it? Are those Suppa strap adapters? How about a wrist shot? Thanks in advance.


Yes they're Suppa adapters.

The adapters themselves are good quality. Where the strap pin is located kind of annoys me aesthetically. Having it more centered or taper the top down I feel would look better.
The bracelet is just some cheap 24mm stainless steel deployant clasp i got off ebay. 
After having it on a few days, I'm not really fond of it, doesn't feel as smooth on the wrist as other deployant clasp watches I have/had. (again cheap ebay)
Most likely I'll try a watch store in the mall sometime time and see about a better quality bracelet.


----------



## Inz71

Count me in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kuyawil

Mine arrived today... Count me in, too!


----------



## mranders0n

Hi All! New to the forum!

Gonna start with my olive rangeman!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *155 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *64 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *31 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *13 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *311 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jfitie




----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *156 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *64 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *31 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *13 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *312 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Mitch100

Finally joined the club.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/so-finally-i-am-member-rangeman-club-how-did-come-pass-1032287.html



Some back up.



Mitch


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *156 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *64 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *32 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *13 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *313 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## drypenn

Hey, I've got two of these (from my other thread 4Gs in 9 days)! I have the -1 (Positive Black), and the -3 (Negative Olive)!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *157 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *65 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *32 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *13 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *315 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, Drypenn (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## stan54

Hi,

You can count me in too, please (gw-9400-1er). Thanks Piowa.

I asked me if the altimeter of this watch is temperature compensated. By making a simple experience (wearing on my wrist vs a freeze at -18°C), I say no.

The result of the captor of pressure depends on temperature of its own electronic components (not the temperature of the air column). If you wear the watch at your wrist, the temperature of the components are about 37 ° C. The captor of the air pressure gives its result for this temperature. But, if you put the watch into a freeze (-18 °C), for instance, the captor is affected by this temperature and will give you an altitude > altidude measured than 37°C because of normal thermodynamic equation used. That's why some altimeters are temperature compensated.

But, you must keep in mind that the variation of temperature (delta) temperature (real and at your wrist) gives only a few variation (delat error) in pressure measurement (not very significant). Be careful to not be sensible by marketing advice.If the delta temperature between your wrist and the air is very significant, then take over the watch from your wrist and wait 5-10 min before asking altimeter measurement.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *158 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *65 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *32 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *13 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *316 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, Drypenn (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## stan54

In addition with my g-shock, my Duckfeet Fåborg boots (Dänemark), and my Patagonia jean’s (Ventura California USA). 
In accordance to the environment.

Thanks Piowa again.


----------



## Tophertron

I've got an Olive!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *158 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *66 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *32 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *13 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *317 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, Drypenn (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Weisoseis

Weisoseis said:


> Count me in!!!


Cyborg upgrade. BJ CF strap. 









Time is an invention.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *158 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *66 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *33 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *13 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *318 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, Drypenn, Weisoseis (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jegga

No picture (yet), but my GW-9400-1 has arrived and is on my wrist!

What a nice watch to have. I constantly find myself going through the functions trying to see what all this thing can do.

It's also not as large as I had feared. It's bigger than my son's GB-6900, but not by too much. It doesn't look ridiculous on me at all with my 6.75" wrists.

Glad to be part of the group. Now I have to decide when/if to change the strap and add my Zulu strap/Shapeways strap holders...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *159 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *66 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *33 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *13 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *319 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, Drypenn, Weisoseis (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Quietstorm141

Hi guys! 1st post here! Did a CF mod on the strap keeper. Wanna ask the pros here how to remove e 4 screws and all e buttons on e rangeman? Wanna black chrome them. E screws seems like it riveted on e bezel while e buttons will secure via the tiniest c-clips. TIA!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *159 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *66 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *33 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *14 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *320 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, Drypenn, Weisoseis (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Mitch100

Quietstorm141 said:


> Hi guys! 1st post here! Did a CF mod on the strap keeper. Wanna ask the pros here how to remove e 4 screws and all e buttons on e rangeman? Wanna black chrome them. E screws seems like it riveted on e bezel while e buttons will secure via the tiniest c-clips. TIA!


Interesting mod there.

You would be better of posting a separate thread about your questions as they are probably not going to get much attention on this more specialised thread.

Mitch


----------



## aaris

Count me in! Thanks to smilton!!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *160 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *66 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *33 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *14 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *321 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Time4Playnow, Drypenn, Weisoseis (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow

While it was nice being a King of Range for awhile, I'm now an Emperor thanks to my recent pickup of the GW-9400BJ-1JF. :-!

Before long though, I aspire to be Out of Range! :-d

First, my Lightning Yellow Rangeman:



Then there's the Ranger that started it all:



Finally, my newest acquisition:


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *160 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *66 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *34 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *14 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *322 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ebenke

Count me in...Navy Rangeman. Special thanks to SMP_DON.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *160 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *66 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *34 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *15 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *323 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## SMP_DON

ebenke said:


> Count me in...Navy Rangeman. Special thanks to SMP_DON.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!! 
Navy Rangeman Rules!

DON

Sent by Teletype via Tapatalk


----------



## Skizzle1111

You can add me to this one as well!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *161 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *66 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *34 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *15 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *324 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vibezz

I own the regular Black ranger with pos display. I like it alot


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *162 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *66 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *34 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *15 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *325 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## AirWatch

*Range Out!







*


----------



## GUNGA GALUNGA

Not so for me. I love these things. I'm gonna add a white one. Then I'll jump over and see what color froggy has


----------



## GUNGA GALUNGA

I'm not crazy about the yellow but I wouldn't say no to it either


----------



## WolfHunter3877

9400-1 for me!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *163 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *66 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *34 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *15 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *326 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## liwang22

I just joined a few minutes ago. Arrived home from a long day at work to open a package from Macy's.


----------



## ebenke

Where is the navy listed?









Ebenke - Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk, which really sucks.


----------



## phattbam

Olive green









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *164 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *66 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *43 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *34 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *15 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *327 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## silentpanda

Raaangeeeeeers!!!! Faaaall in!!!!


----------



## Piowa

Silentpanda, what a debut... *

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *165 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *67 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *44 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *35 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *16 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *332 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## silentpanda

*blush blush*

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## navy

Hello.
the perfect LEO watch!!!
- accurate
- Time stamp for: arriving Time on scene, Arresting Time, Release Time, Time of Alcotest etc.
- stopwatch starting with One Button press
- all the other functions. 
Greatings from Zürich.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *166 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *67 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *44 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *35 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *16 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *333 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Devastator01

my doorbell rang and a UPS guy handed me this


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *166 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *67 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *44 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *35 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *17 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *334 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hizal

Just arrived last night thru a friend travelling to Japan.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

silentpanda said:


> Raaangeeeeeers!!!! Faaaall in!!!!


Awesomeness !!! Please few other shots. Full house deserves more .....


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

navy said:


> Hello.
> the perfect LEO watch!!!
> - accurate
> - Time stamp for: arriving Time on scene, Arresting Time, Release Time, Time of Alcotest etc.
> - stopwatch starting with One Button press
> - all the other functions.
> Greatings from Zürich.


Grüezi Zürich


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *166 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *67 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *44 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *35 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *18 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *335 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Wojo

Add me to the pile. Ive had this watch for about a month now, and it has replaced my PRW5100G-4 as my adventure/travel watch.

Untitled by Wojo19, on Flickr


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *166 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *68 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *44 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *35 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *18 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *336 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Patpong

My 3rd Rangeman, GW-9400NV-2

Cheers!


----------



## xuanyao2206

Mine First Black Cat Rangeman.... 20days age.


----------



## GrumpyAeroGuy

green negative here.... LOVE IT


----------



## stage12m

Why did i wait so long to get this thing... love it!


----------



## Time4Playnow

I'm now Out of Range, with the pickup of my 4th, 9400-3 Olive green Rangeman from Macy's recently during their FF sale. I got an unbeatable deal on this one, and I think it's a very impressive looking Ranger. 

But&#8230;.if all goes as planned, I'll be getting my 5th Ranger next week -- the Love the Sea and the Earth Rangeman! :-!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *167 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *70 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *44 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *36 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *19 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *0 watches

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *341 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R, Time4Playnow (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## D7002470

Just received today!


----------



## Piowa

*First KJ on board, congrats D700 !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *167 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *70 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *44 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *36 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *19 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) ............. *1 watch *(D7002470)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *342 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R, Time4Playnow (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Snoweagle

D7002470 said:


> Just received today!


Beautiful!!


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *167 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *70 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *44 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *36 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *19 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *2 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *343 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (9 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Vade_R, Time4Playnow (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

Thanks, Piowa! You're the MAN!


----------



## Zayvin

I forgot to post for my new lightning yellow Rangeman i got a few weeks since. Here you go!





Just ordered an Earthwatch Rangeman tonight ....ooooh the waiting!!


----------



## Vade_R

+1 Piowa earthwatch rangie (5 total)

thanks piowa


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *167 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *70 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *45 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *36 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *19 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *3 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress, Vade_R)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *345 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (9 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda, Vade_R (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock, Time4Playnow (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow

Well Piowa, here's no. 5 for me! ;-)


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *167 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *70 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *45 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *36 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *19 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *4 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress, Vade_R, Time4Playnow)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *346 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (9 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda, Vade_R, Time4Playnow (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow

Awesome, thanks Piowa!!


----------



## yankeexpress

TWINS! Same date code on back plate.










To be sure I got one, I actually ordered 3....and the vendors didn't know how many they would get, if any. And the 1st deal fell thru and gave me a refund.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *167 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *70 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *45 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *36 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *19 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *5 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *347 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda, Vade_R, Time4Playnow (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Joakim Agren

yankeexpress said:


> TWINS! Same date code on back plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be sure I got one, I actually ordered 3....and the vendors didn't know how many they would get, if any. And the 1st deal fell thru and gave me a refund.


Very nice pair!

But on the one to the right, is that an ink pen mark/line between the light button and the Mode text in the lower right button position?:rodekaart:think:

If so how did that get put there?:think:


----------



## yankeexpress

Joakim Agren said:


> Very nice pair!
> 
> But on the one to the right, is that an ink pen mark/line between the light button and the Mode text in the lower right button position?:rodekaart:think:
> 
> If so how did that get put there?:think:


Don't know. Probably my rough handling around my desk. It isn't there in yesterday's unpacking shots. It is much more visible in the lit up photos than in regular light.


----------



## Nodogsleep

Count me in with the following rangemen.

Black negative.

Olive negative.

Lightning yellow.

Men in Navy.

Love the sea & the earth.

Thanks Piowa for your wonderful counting threads.









Sent from a paranoid android.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *167 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *71 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *37 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *20 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *6 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *352 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Bulldog

Three for me:
1. Black Negative
2. Men in Navy Positive
3. Love The Sea and The Earth


----------



## Snoweagle

yankeexpress said:


> TWINS! Same date code on back plate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be sure I got one, I actually ordered 3....and the vendors didn't know how many they would get, if any. And the 1st deal fell thru and gave me a refund.


Well you should've gotten triplets! :-!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *167 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *71 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *37 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *21 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *7 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *354 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, Bulldog (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ErikvI

My first post and my second G-Shock 
Afrther a little restauration (new bezel and band) on my 5 year old daily worn GIEZ 1100 I bought a Rangeman as daily watch. The GIEZ will get a easier live now 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-S7710 met Tapatalk


----------



## ErikvI

ErikvI said:


> My first post and my second G-Shock
> After a little restauration (new bezel and band) on my 5 year old daily worn GIEZ 1100 I bought a Rangeman as daily watch. The GIEZ will get a easier live now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfrend then wanted also a new G (she has a white Baby G, don't know the type) , so I bought her a GLX150B
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-S7710 met Tapatalk


Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-S7710 met Tapatalk


----------



## ErikvI

Sorry about the doublepost, getting to learn Tapatalk...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn GT-S7710 met Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *168 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *71 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *37 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *21 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *7 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *355 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, Bulldog (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Chrisek

Got one Piowa! Bounces me to 3.










sent with aloha


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *168 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *71 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *37 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *21 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *8 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *356 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, Bulldog, Chrisek (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## OkiFrog

Put me down for two please.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *169 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *71 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *37 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *21 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *9 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *358 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Gripmaster, MinistryofGShock (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, Bulldog, Chrisek (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin, Okifrog (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gripmaster

Count Piowa, here's Rangeman #5 reporting for duty!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *169 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *71 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *37 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *21 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *10 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *359 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Craniotes, Gotinonme, D1cky986, Bulldog, Chrisek (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin, Okifrog (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## craniotes

Looks like I just stepped "out of range":


;-)

Regards,
Adam


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *169 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *71 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *37 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *21 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *11 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *360 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, D1cky986, Bulldog, Chrisek (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin, Okifrog (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## time4achange

Received my 9400-1 today. It will get lots of wrist time for a while.


----------



## durainello

This is much reliable comparing with my old Luminox which the glass broke for the second time.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *170 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *71 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *38 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *21 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *11 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *362 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, D1cky986, Bulldog, Chrisek (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin, Okifrog (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Achal

After a long wait, it finally arrived yesterday.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *170 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *72 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *38 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *21 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *11 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *363 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, D1cky986, Bulldog, Chrisek (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin, Okifrog (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## D1cky986

Hi Piowa, another Kj8 for you to add to the count, taking me Out Of Range..!!!!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *170 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *72 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *38 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *21 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *12 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *364 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin, Okifrog (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bosch78

Count me in!!







Yep - I love it!!!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *171 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *72 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *38 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *21 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *12 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *365 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin, Okifrog (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## max.doug

Hi piowa,

Please count me in










Thanks mate

Cheers


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *171 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *73 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *39 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *22 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *13 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *369 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Silentpanda, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin, Okifrog (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Knives and Lint

Count me in for 3


----------



## silentpanda

greying but a decorated ranger has been recruited..


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *172 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *74 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *39 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *22 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *15 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *373 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin, Okifrog (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## max.doug

Hi Piowa,

Please add me, i took this pic after i bought the first rangeman gw-9400-1. I left it in my home right now










Thanks mate

Cheers


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *173 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *74 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *39 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *22 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *15 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *374 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin, Okifrog (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Opli

Count me in... another G from Egypt Just arrived now GW-9400J-1JF


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *174 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *74 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *39 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *22 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *15 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *375 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin, Okifrog (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## LOI786

Count me in Piowa to make the count for 9400-3 to 75 
Got mine last month(June 12)... sold my suunto core for this one.
So far, sooo good...  tested all functions and works great.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *174 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *75 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *39 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *22 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *15 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *376 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin, Okifrog (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Nodogsleep

Count me in for number 6.

Thanks Piowa!









Sent from a paranoid android.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *175 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *75 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *39 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *22 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *15 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *377 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin, Okifrog (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Patpong

Piowa, pls. count me in. This is my 4th Rangeman...GW-9400KJ-8JR.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *175 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *75 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *39 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *22 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *16 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *378 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Patpong (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin, Okifrog (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Uncaged

What a thread! I started reading this yesterday and now I'm up to page 61. I was about to buy a PRW-3000, but now I'm getting more and more sold on this watch. As I'm from Sydney, Australia I haven't had a chance to go out and have a look in shops, but I'm likely to buy it online. I had a quick look on eBay and found the olive colour the cheapest. I recently bought a GA100-1A1, but I don't like the negative display or light on it, but after what I’ve read so far, the negative display is ok with this model, so I will get either the olive negative or black positive. I also noticed one model comes with a carbon fiber band. What’s good about this material and is it more durable than a resin band?


----------



## yankeexpress

Uncaged said:


> What a thread! I started reading this yesterday and now I'm up to page 61. I was about to buy a PRW-3000, but now I'm getting more and more sold on this watch. As I'm from Sydney, Australia I haven't had a chance to go out and have a look in shops, but I'm likely to buy it online. I had a quick look on eBay and found the olive colour the cheapest. I recently bought a GA100-1A1, but I don't like the negative display or light on it, but after what I've read so far, the negative display is ok with this model, so I will get either the olive negative or black positive. I also noticed one model comes with a carbon fiber band. What's good about this material and is it more durable than a resin band?


The olive and yellow are out of production so the supply is finite and probably not get any cheaper than now. 
All Rangeman are available with the CF band and some ONLY with the CF band. CF is relatively new a few years ago so we can only speculate on its durability. Personally I like them but if blindfolded I probably would have a tough time telling the difference. If you can swing the added cost, go for it. If not, no biggie.



















Hey Piowa, probably should put Kung down for a KJ. What d'ya think?


----------



## Uncaged

yankeexpress said:


> The olive and yellow are out of production so the supply is finite and probably not get any cheaper than now.
> All Rangeman are available with the CF band and some ONLY with the CF band. CF is relatively new a few years ago so we can only speculate on its durability. Personally I like them but if blindfolded I probably would have a tough time telling the difference. If you can swing the added cost, go for it. If not, no biggie.


Thank you yankeexpress.  After I first posted to this thread, I found out about the navy colour and I'm leaning more to that one.


----------



## Piowa

yankeexpress said:


> Hey Piowa, probably should put Kung down for a KJ. What d'ya think?


I haven't seen a photo of his KJ or maybe I overlooked it somewhere. 
Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

Piowa said:


> I haven't seen a photo of his KJ or maybe I overlooked it somewhere.
> Cheers, Piowa


Its on the 2nd page of this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/some-outdoor-rangeman-shots-986173-2.html


----------



## yankeexpress

Uncaged said:


> Thank you yankeexpress.  After I first posted to this thread, I found out about the navy colour and I'm leaning more to that one.




Here's a positive Navy I made by swapping the blue bezel and band to a black Rangeman:


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *175 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *75 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *39 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *22 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *17 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *379 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Patpong (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## goTomek

And another one


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *175 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *76 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *39 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *22 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *17 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *380 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Patpong (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TZA

arrived while I was at work. 4 days from JPN to NorCal. I'm very happy with this purchase. beautifully crafted. don't like the hype, but these will not last long.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *175 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *76 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *39 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *22 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *18 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *381 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Patpong (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Love watch

Finally i'm rangeman thank you japan for that .


----------



## Crater

One more for the count  Now I'm in Rangeman and King count threads


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *176 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Weisoseis, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *77 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *39 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *22 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *18 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *383 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Patpong (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Weisoseis

Dear Piowa;

I have good news, and bad news. Bad news is, I no longer have my 9400-1, good news is I have a 9400-3 incoming. I don't know if you update the count, but I will post as soon as it's on my wrist. 

Thanks for your devotion and effort. 

Best wishes. 


Time is an invention.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *175 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *78 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *39 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *22 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *18 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *383 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Patpong (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Weisoseis

Piowa said:


> *9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *175 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater)
> 
> *9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *78 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis)
> 
> *9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)
> 
> *9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *39 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Weisoseis, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug)
> *
> 9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *22 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug)*
> 
> 9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *18 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA)*
> 
> Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)
> 
> *Together* .................................................... *383 watches
> *
> *
> Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*
> 
> Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)
> 
> *Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (6 watches)*
> 
> Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*
> 
> Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Patpong (4 watches)
> *
> Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
> *
> Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Weisoseis, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)
> 
> Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


With all due respect to your awesome count piowa, I've never owned a 9400b-1. I did mod the 9400-1 I had with a 9400bj-1 strap.

Thank you so much, and I apologize for any misunderstanding.

All the best.


----------



## kory.murphy

Add me to the group.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *176 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *78 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *38 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *22 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *18 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *383 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Patpong (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## batman1345

Guys I want to buy rangeman gw9400-1 any internet-shops (send to Greece) ?? and gw9400-1 or gw9400J-1JF is better??


----------



## HHHH

Count me in!










Very impressed with how far it's come compared to the Mudman. The convenience of the hold to return to time, one button stopwatch mode etc. is very well thought out.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *177 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *78 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *38 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *22 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *18 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *384 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Patpong (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa[/QUOTE]


----------



## Buckeye Rangeman

First Rangeman and G-Shock actually. It is a gray Earthwatch edition. So far I love it, may have to look at the green or all black model.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *177 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *78 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *38 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *22 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *19 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *385 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Patpong (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Eltoterto

here's my share


----------



## Piowa

400 is round the corner...*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *177 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *78 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *39 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *22 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *19 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *386 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Patpong (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## stavros_ch

My olive green Rangeman arrived. What a watch!


----------



## Piowa

Only 13 to 400
*
9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *177 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *79 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *39 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *22 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *19 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *387 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Simonal, Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Patpong (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## arcata

Just got the 9400-1 to go with my prg 270s.


----------



## Simonal

Right better add my newest arrival the fantastic Sea and Earth.... May soon become my favourite of all...









At least I can now be Chuck Norris for a while.....

Sent from my...


----------



## Piowa

Congrats, Simonal... sorry... I mean Chuck...

Only 11 to 400
*
9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *178 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *79 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *39 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *22 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *20 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *389 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Patpong (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## James142

Piowa said:


> *Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, *Simonal* (6 watches)


----------



## b3nji23




----------



## Crater

I'm still surprised that they used such small box/tin for Rangeman. One of more expensive g-shocks and it uses the smallest tin I've seen 

Regular green tin that King came in on the right and black small one for Rangeman


----------



## Piowa

Only 10 to 400
*
9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *179 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *79 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *39 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *22 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *20 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *390 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, EasternMikey, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Patpong (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## EasternMikey

Hello Piowa,

Been away from this thread for a while. I am now back with 2 more Ramgemans. Got them a while ago though.

Gecko Rangerman! ️























































Navy Blue Rangeman ️



















Quick group shot ️



















Cheers,
Mikey

 iPhone5S


----------



## Piowa

Congrats, Mikey, beautiful photos !!!

Only 8 to 400
*
9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *179 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *79 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *46 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *39 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *23 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *21 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *392 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Patpong (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JanieIIe

Dear all,
I've just bought my first yellow.. GW9430! ;D


----------



## Piowa

Only 7 to 400
*
9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *179 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *79 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *47 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *39 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *23 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *21 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *393 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Patpong (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## antonis_ch

Count me in...

antonis_ch 9400-3 olive green negative


----------



## Piowa

Only 6 to 400
*
9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *179 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *80 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *47 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *39 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *23 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *21 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *394 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Patpong (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## geezerbutler

Just a heads up - Creation have the green rangeman on offer for £139 ($235):

Casio G-Shock Rangeman Tough Solar Multi-Band Atomic GW-9400-3 Men's Watch


----------



## keithdeas

count me in with 1 black pos, 1 black neg (modded from a navy, case swap ) 1 navy pos ( previous mod )


----------



## GDLT

Add me to the list 9400B-1.







Also anyone know where I can get a spare Bezel and band? I've looked everywhere online and can't find anything.


----------



## Piowa

Only 2 to 400
*
9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *181 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2))

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *80 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *47 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *40 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *24 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *21 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *398 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Patpong (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bossy71

count me in please .GW9400-3 just arrived from U.S.A

was gonna get black bezel and strap but olive looks cool , watch just about looks ok on my 6.8" wrist


----------



## Piowa

Only 1 to 400 !!!
*
9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *181 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2))

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *81 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *47 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *40 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *24 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *21 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *399 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Patpong (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev55

GW-9400-1 in the house - sorry no pic.


----------



## Camguy

Count me in as of today.


----------



## Piowa

401 !!!
*
9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *183 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *81 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *47 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *40 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *24 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *21 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *401 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, Patpong (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## duke4c

At this point in time I propose that we simply replace total count with "everyone and their mother".

;-)


----------



## geoloop

Just came in yesterday

9400-1


----------



## Weisoseis

Hello Piowa, here's mine. There is no need to add me to the count as you have already done it.
thank you very much.









Time is an invention.


----------



## squarebox

Just gotten my JDM Rangeman while in Japan and immediately putting it to use on Mount. Fuji!













































Sadly I didnt managed to reach the peak. Perhaps next year.


----------



## bossy71

squarebox said:


> Just gotten my JDM Rangeman while in Japan and immediately putting it to use on Mount. Fuji!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I didnt managed to reach the peak. Perhaps next year.


thats such a fantastic view


----------



## Camguy

But you got _ down_ off the peak...most important.



squarebox said:


> Just gotten my JDM Rangeman while in Japan and immediately putting it to use on Mount. Fuji!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly I didnt managed to reach the peak. Perhaps next year.


----------



## IslanderTH

Hi Piowa, Great count,

I have been reading this G Shock forum for years and I am greatful for all the knowledge everyone has kindly shared. Just registered and this is my first post. Please count me in for 4 Rangeman, all resin straps except The LY 9430. The black positive is my daily beater for the last 5 month and apart from the metal keeper that is looking fairly butchered the watch surprisingly looks pretty much as new, my previous beater for 6 months was a gd350 which didn't do so well with the bezel resin starting to shine from wear and the band generally looking much more tired. My personal favourite Rangeman colour is the navy, I think it may be because Casio haven't highlighted the triple sensor marking in the same colour as the G Shock and Protection markings, in my opinion making the watch look ever so slightly smaller.Thanks again to everyone who has posted on here, it has been a great help to me over the years.


----------



## IslanderTH

Sorry, forgot the pic!


----------



## Eternalglory

May i know where can i still buy the yellow or love the sea rangeman ? Ebay looks like counterfeit


----------



## Patpong

Hello Piowa,

Just got my 5th Rangeman... ;-)


----------



## madhokritesh

Just got mine, Thanks to the advise of you lovely friends here amazing watch this one the GW9400-1DR


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *187 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *83 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *48 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *40 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *25 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *21 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey)*

Mods* ............................................................ *5 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang)

*Together* .................................................... *409 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Patpong (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## KillaSkill

Soooooo... How are we going to chalk this one up?


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *187 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *83 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *48 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *40 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *25 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *21 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey)*

Mods* ............................................................ *6 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill

*Together* .................................................... *410 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Patpong (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CobaltBlaze

Gotta add me now! Bought the black positive screen Rangeman from Cotwhy here on WUS. In love.b-)


----------



## Barkdog

Count me in for a mod! Or an OD green, whatever... I call it my "Military Colors" or "Stealth" mod. (It's an OD Green GW9400-3, with a blacked out/paint removed black bezel. More details/pics found in another thread, here.)


----------



## Abhysss

Add me to the count as well. Just got my hands on the Rangeman and is less than a week old :-!. Got me hooked on G shocks all over again and am now reviving a DW-003B from my childhood days as a result and already spent enough for a new watch just on parts and straps (mostly on delivery, one of the only disadvantages of living in Australia).


----------



## hishammsm

Sign me up fellas !


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *190 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *83 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *48 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *40 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *25 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *21 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey)*

Mods* ............................................................ *7 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog

*Together* .................................................... *414 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Patpong (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## YogiOz

Got my 9400-1 Black Positive last week...had it for 3 months but had to wait for my birthday to get my hands on it!

Awesome bit of kit.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *191 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *83 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *48 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *40 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *25 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *21 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey)*

Mods* ............................................................ *7 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog

*Together* .................................................... *415 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Patpong (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## lemonboyz

hi,
I love this watch ! Is awesome for go outdoor adventure hiking & trekking.

But
Last week, i wore this watch to go diving. But i found out that the altimeter in underwater was not accurate and sometimes unreadable.
Just 1 meter deep underwater, it showed from 0 to -300m.
A big disappointment. This watch is unable to read underwater altimeter =(


----------



## Snoweagle

lemonboyz said:


> hi,
> I love this watch ! Is awesome for go outdoor adventure hiking & trekking.
> 
> But
> Last week, i wore this watch to go diving. But i found out that the altimeter in underwater was not accurate and sometimes unreadable.
> Just 1 meter deep underwater, it showed from 0 to -300m.
> A big disappointment. This watch is unable to read underwater altimeter =(


It's not meant to be a depth gauge in the first place. The Rangeman uses air pressure to gauge altitude while I think depth gauges use GPS to measure depth underwater.

Can someone confirm this?


----------



## Crater

Snoweagle said:


> It's not meant to be a depth gauge in the first place. The Rangeman uses air pressure to gauge altitude while I think depth gauges use GPS to measure depth underwater.
> 
> Can someone confirm this?


Its true, Ranger uses air pressure to measure altitude and baro, like you said. It would be nice if it could be used to measure depth while diving, but unfortunately not.

I think we will have to wait for next generation of Frogman for that feature


----------



## Snoweagle

Crater said:


> Its true, Ranger uses air pressure to measure altitude and baro, like you said. It would be nice if it could be used to measure depth while diving, but unfortunately not.
> 
> I think we will have to wait for next generation of Frogman for that feature


Yes and I also honestly felt that the Frogman deserves a depth gauge since it's a dive watch. Sensors wise, the Rangeman is pretty complete. :-!


----------



## KillaSkill

Crater said:


> I'm still surprised that they used such small box/tin for Rangeman. One of more expensive g-shocks and it uses the smallest tin I've seen
> 
> Regular green tin that King came in on the right and black small one for Rangeman


I got Kings in the black small tin before as well.


----------



## JohannTheTerrible

Put me down for 1x Purple









....but for real, 1x Men in Navy GW-9400NV-2. I'll post a sweet wrist shot before long. 
Thinking about getting the standard black 9400 too. I'm glad I got the "navy" but it would be nice to have a positive display, original version of this ultimate watch.


----------



## KillaSkill

Ha! I was just looking up those fakes!


----------



## MUDMAN

Mine


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *192 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *83 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *48 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *40 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *26 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *21 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey)*

Mods* ............................................................ *7 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog

*Together* .................................................... *417 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Patpong (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cypress8

Just came across this thread. My collections are as follow:

- GW9400NV-2JF
- GW9430EJ-9JF
- GW9400KJ-8JR
- GW9400BJ-1JF
- GW9400J-3JF

Thanks


----------



## Piowa

Cypress8, what an entry !!! Congrats !!!*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *192 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *84 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *49 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *41 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *27 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *22 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8)*

Mods* ............................................................ *7 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog

*Together* .................................................... *422 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Patpong, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ticktocktime

Hi Piowa,

Put me down for a love the sea and the earth - get a pic up soon.
Loving the Rangeman the more I wear it (someone save me from watch collecting :S).


----------



## REDLINEVUE

Here's mine.... couple of LED lights to really bump up the GREEN-ness


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *192 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *85 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Raze, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *49 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *41 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *27 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *23 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime)*

Mods* ............................................................ *7 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog

*Together* .................................................... *424 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Patpong, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ticktocktime

Already counted - thanks poiwa.


----------



## raze

sold the green and got a black positive.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *193 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Raze)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *84 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *49 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *41 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *27 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *23 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime)*

Mods* ............................................................ *7 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog

*Together* .................................................... *424 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Patpong, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bj_key2003

Black positive here.. can't stop wearing it!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *194 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Raze, Bj_key2003)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *84 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *49 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *41 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *27 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *23 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime)*

Mods* ............................................................ *7 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog

*Together* .................................................... *425 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Patpong, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## redsinjuro

Count me in


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *194 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Raze, Bj_key2003)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *84 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *50 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *41 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *27 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *23 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime)*

Mods* ............................................................ *7 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog

*Together* .................................................... *426 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Patpong, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## redsinjuro

Count me in for the navvy blue. Now cant wait for next limited edition grey rangeman


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *194 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Raze, Bj_key2003)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *84 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *50 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *41 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *28 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *23 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime)*

Mods* ............................................................ *7 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog

*Together* .................................................... *427 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Patpong, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Redsinjuro (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## stockae92

Took me a while but finally got mine


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *194 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Raze, Bj_key2003)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *85 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *50 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *41 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *28 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *23 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime)*

Mods* ............................................................ *7 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog

*Together* .................................................... *428 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Patpong, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Redsinjuro (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rosborn

Piowa said:


> *9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *194 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Raze, Bj_key2003)
> 
> *9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *85 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93)
> 
> *9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *50 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro)
> 
> *9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *41 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8)
> *
> 9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *28 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro)*
> 
> 9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *23 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime)*
> 
> Mods* ............................................................ *7 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog
> 
> *Together* .................................................... *428 watches
> *
> *
> Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*
> 
> Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)
> 
> *Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*
> 
> Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Patpong, Cypress8 (5 watches)*
> 
> Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
> *
> Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
> *
> Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Redsinjuro (2 watches)
> 
> Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Goodness. Every time I see this list I get a chuckle.

Couldn't not quote the whole post. That would be criminal.

You like Casio Rangeman watches?


----------



## Piowa

rosborn said:


> You like Casio Rangeman watches?


I just like counting, not only Rangemen. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crater

Mine has already been counted, but I want to add this photo from big moon few days ago. With a bit of photoshop help


----------



## Rwhite692

I don't think my Olive Negative has been counted....


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *194 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Raze, Bj_key2003)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *86 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *50 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *41 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *28 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *23 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime)*

Mods* ............................................................ *7 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog

*Together* .................................................... *429 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Patpong, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Redsinjuro (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bj_key2003

Add a GW-9400-3 modded to stealth black.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *194 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Raze, Bj_key2003)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *86 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *50 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *41 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *28 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *23 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime)*

Mods* ............................................................ *8 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003)

*Together* .................................................... *430 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Patpong, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Redsinjuro, Bj_key2003 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## batman1345

Guys where I find gw9400-1? But until $250...


----------



## kingman4

got me a black negative 9400B-1. AmI crazy for wanting to hydro mod it and blacken the untreated screws / buttons / latch / strap holder???


----------



## sidecross

I received the GW9400-3 on 8/12/14 and I am very pleased with this G-Shock.


----------



## cypress8

What do you guys think about this minor mod?

Black deco screws and black band screw


----------



## kingman4

looks awesome - what did you use to color the screws?


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

_PIOWA, count me in. Love this watch! 
_*GW9400NV-2 wraped in black skin
GW9400-3 
GW9400-1
*


----------



## redsinjuro

Count me in for the grey rangeman. Complete for now


----------



## vl23ad

Count me in with another one.


----------



## Patpong

Piowa, my 6th rangeman just arrived


----------



## Stix66

Count me in for a Black Positive that just arrived last Friday! I have worn it everyday since it has arrived, surprisingly so because I am more of an automatic analog type watch guy... but this great is great for work! Really cool features and I am really surprised how accurate the compass and the barometer is. I have not tested out the altimeter much yet since Chicago is a flat geographically boring city.

I will post pics some other time since my camera is broke...


----------



## stockae92




----------



## tgdtown

New Rangeman to my collection, finally had time to take some pics.... Enjoy!!!


----------



## DCF77

Count me in - got the GW-9400-1 two days ago from an online Shop here in Germany for 230 €.


----------



## silentpanda




----------



## RNLAF

Count me in as well! Very happy with my Rangeman. This is my third Casio en my second G-Shock. My first Casio was a DW-6600 which I bought second hand. Loved that watch. Second one was first series Pro Trek which I bought in a Dutch Army Shop during my tour in former Yugoslavia. Both are, to my regret, gone now but after years without a watch, I'm glad to have a G-Shock on my wrist again.


----------



## Hardware

You can add me to the count - it finally arrived! (Sorry for the crappy pics - still trying to get the hang of Mrs. Hardware's camera)



Not a lot of excess strap..



Wow! I really like this watch! It's a great size for my wrist. It has some heft to it. I'm so glad I went with the black as opposed to the green version with reverse display. A co-worker has the green and the colour just looks...off. Like it's too light (much lighter than my green 7900).


----------



## ebenke

silentpanda said:


>


I'm in the US, and I followed the link in the pic, but I can't figure out where to purchase the 9400 in red. I looked at a couple of French sites, but no luck. Any ideas?


----------



## hishammsm

Hardware said:


> You can add me to the count - it finally arrived! (Sorry for the crappy pics - still trying to get the hang of Mrs. Hardware's camera)
> 
> 
> 
> Not a lot of excess strap..
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! I really like this watch! It's a great size for my wrist. It has some heft to it. I'm so glad I went with the black as opposed to the green version with reverse display. A co-worker has the green and the colour just looks...off. Like it's too light (much lighter than my green 7900).


Congratulations for the new Rangeman.

You barely have enough strap, i wear mine on the fifth hole from the lug.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

ebenke said:


> I'm in the US, and I followed the link in the pic, but I can't figure out where to purchase the 9400 in red. I looked at a couple of French sites, but no luck. Any ideas?


Achat Montre Casio G-Shock GW-9400RD-4ER (nouveauté 2014)|Montres Homme


----------



## brvheart

Add me in....just got this today second hand - first impression - I REALLY LOVE this one. May it topple the Frog as king in the stable??? *GASP*


----------



## Aerio85

Ranger for rainy Thursday.....


----------



## ticktocktime

Already counted. 
Rangeman in its element - trekking around Myammar


----------



## iWatchA

Hello everybody,

Here's mine.

GW-9400BJ-1JF








Have a nice day ! Alain.


----------



## Wah_Wah_Wah

Sorry for pushing up this never ending and sorry for increasing your counting workload. But please count me in.


----------



## Hardware

Wah_Wah_Wah said:


> Sorry for pushing up this never ending and sorry for increasing your counting workload. But please count me in.
> 
> View attachment 1616411


I like the gray!!!


----------



## kbuzbee

Well, Rhett doesn't seem to have posted his. It's mine now, so here it is










J-1JF

Ken


----------



## Macteabird

Hardware said:


> I like the gray!!!


So do I, but I do not enjoy the dumb logo when the backlight is on, sorry but its a deal breaker.


----------



## kbuzbee

Macteabird said:


> So do I, but I do not enjoy the dumb logo when the backlight is on, sorry but its a deal breaker.


What logo?

Ken


----------



## Macteabird

kbuzbee said:


> What logo?
> 
> Ken


OK, I added a pic for ya. ^^


----------



## Crater

Macteabird said:


> So do I, but I do not enjoy the dumb logo when the backlight is on, sorry but its a deal breaker.
> 
> View attachment 1619573


Image on this Rangeman is a joy to look at... compared to my G-5500TS-8. It has big NYC all over the screen, it's much more in-your-face and red in person, it doesn't look that bad on photo.


----------



## kbuzbee

Macteabird said:


> OK, I added a pic for ya. ^^


Ah, cool, thanks! I'd not seen that before. I think I kinda like it, but I'd have to see it in person

Ken


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *203 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Raze, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *89 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *51 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *43 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *29 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *26 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah)*

Mods* ............................................................ *8 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *0 watches*

*Together* ...................................................... *449 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Dhodesign, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## a158w

i'm so proud to have that beauty on my wrist....if you do not mind mister piowa, please count me in b-)









Sylvain.


----------



## dhodesign

Been long since my last post. Good day all, hope everyones doing fine. An addition to my collection. Thanks Piowa for counting me in. Appreciate it. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *204 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Raze, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *89 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *51 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *43 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *29 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *27 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign)*

Mods* ............................................................ *8 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *0 watches*

*Together* ...................................................... *451 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev0417

REDLINEVUE said:


> Here's mine.... couple of LED lights to really bump up the GREEN-ness
> 
> View attachment 1592021


This makes me want to track mine that is currently being shipped and covert intercept it at night.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kev0417

Got my Rangeman and love the look functionality of it, but not digging the Negative Display readability that much.


----------



## kbuzbee

Yeah, negs look great in pictures, but enough guys have commented on the readability that I've stayed clear of them. With my eyes, I have enough problems already  I don't need to go out of my way to compound them.

Beautiful piece though.

Ken


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *204 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Raze, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *90 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *51 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *43 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *29 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *27 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign)*

Mods* ............................................................ *8 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *0 watches*

*Together* ...................................................... *452 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kbuzbee

Just arrived from Seiya-san










Ken


----------



## brvheart

That's number two for you!! Speaks volumes of the piece wear it in good health!



kbuzbee said:


> Just arrived from Seiya-san
> 
> Ken


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *204 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Raze, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *90 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *51 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *43 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *29 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *28 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee)*

Mods* ............................................................ *8 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *0 watches*

*Together* ...................................................... *453 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kbuzbee (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kbuzbee

Definitely. Rock'n the Ranger.

Ken


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Count me in for another 4 Rangemans. 
2 Navy (1 modded)
3 Black (2 modded)
2 Olive Green (1 modded)


































[/url]


----------



## kbuzbee

FJay - you're a madman, brother! Running YE down from behind.

Well done!

Ken


----------



## brvheart

That sir is BEAUTIFUL!!!!



FJay Iceberg White said:


> Count me in for another 4 Rangemans.
> 2 Navy (1 modded)
> 3 Black (2 modded)
> 2 Olive Green (1 modded)


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

kbuzbee said:


> FJay - you're a madman, brother! Running YE down from behind.
> 
> Well done!
> 
> Ken





brvheart said:


> That sir is BEAUTIFUL!!!!










have something else brewing!


----------



## Aerio85

Admiring my ranger.. Purchased from Chino-san.... I'll bring it out tomorrow...


----------



## Piowa

*(Double post, sorry)*


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *204 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Raze, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *90 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *51 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *44 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *29 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *28 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee)*

Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *0 watches*

*Together* ...................................................... *458 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Fjay Iceberg White (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kbuzbee (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kbuzbee

Macteabird said:


> So do I, but I do not enjoy the dumb logo when the backlight is on, sorry but its a deal breaker.
> 
> View attachment 1619573


So, now owning this watch, I can say I like the Earthwatch logo in the EL just fine. Adds to the uniqueness of the design and is not disruptive or distracting in any way. I think it was a great choice to put it behind the day/date area, but those are completely readable even with it.

Can anyone tell me what the H is on the back?










Right behind Thailand?

Thanks!

Ken


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

kbuzbee said:


> So, now owning this watch, I can say I like the Earthwatch logo in the EL just fine. Adds to the uniqueness of the design and is not disruptive or distracting in any way. I think it was a great choice to put it behind the day/date area, but those are completely readable even with it.
> 
> Can anyone tell me what the H is on the back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right behind Thailand?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Ken


actually it means where it's made:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/thailand-vs-malaysian-vs-japan-made-g-shock-whats-deal-260638.html

Just something to read: Date of production:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/how-do-i-know-manufacture-date-my-g-shock-738973-4.html


----------



## kbuzbee

Ah, so even though it says Thailand, H means it was made in Japan? Interesting. Thanks!

Ken


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

H is indicator of the factory in Thailand.


----------



## kbuzbee

FJay Iceberg White said:


> H is indicator of the factory in Thailand.


Ah, now I understand. I read this



TheHobbit said:


> Just to give you an overview:
> 
> Basically G-Shocks are made in:
> Japan, Japan H, Japan M, Japan Y, Japan T, Japan K
> Thailand Y, Thailand H
> China Y
> Korea C, Korea T
> Malaysia, Malaysia Y
> The letter after the country name may indicate different factory.
> Then there those Japan Y movement assembled in Thailand or Malaysia.
> Some buckles are made in Indonesia.
> Lastly there is Taiwan (but no Made in Taiwan)


Saw the first Japan H and stopped reading. Silly me. But now I get it.

Thanks brother!

Ken


----------



## Hardware

Kev0417 said:


> Got my Rangeman and love the look functionality of it, but not digging the Negative Display readability that much.


That's why I went with the black Ranger and I'm so glad I did. I have never been thrilled with the vis on my 7900. I am pleasantly surprised with the vis on my new 'King" (red) with negative display. Much more readable.


----------



## childishthing

Got my very first G-Shock/s today!

Count me in for *3 Rangers*! 1x GW9400-1, and 2x GW9400-3 (I also got a GW7900 as a basic watch, seen in photos) Glad to be in the G-Shock club, as well as the Ranger club!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *205 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Raze, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *92 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing(2))

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *51 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *44 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *29 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *28 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee)*

Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *0 watches*

*Together* ...................................................... *461 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Fjay Iceberg White (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kbuzbee (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## raze

I would like to add these 2 to the group. Sold the 9400-1 to fund the 9400-3


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *204 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *93 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing(2), Raze)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *51 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *44 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85)
*
9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *29 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *29 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee, Raze)*

Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *0 watches*

*Together* ...................................................... *462 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Fjay Iceberg White (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kbuzbee, Raze (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev55

raze said:


> I would like to add these 2 to the group. Sold the 9400-1 to fund the 9400-3


...Raze, you happy at the change from positive black to negative green??


----------



## raze

Kev55 said:


> ...Raze, you happy at the change from positive black to negative green??


Very much so. This is my second green. I had the JDM previously and regret selling that. Vowed to go green again eventually and with all this talk of the green being discontinued just had to do it. That being said I still see a basic black in my future. Possibly after landing a Lightning.


----------



## Kev0417

Decided that since I loved the functionality of Ranger and originally grabbed a Olive Negative one, I popped for a Black Positive for a more everyday rotation one, still love the look of the Olive but didn't want to constantly hit the back light button to see the screen.


----------



## Aerio85

3rd ranger acquired... Yeah!!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *205 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *93 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing(2), Raze)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *51 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *44 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85)
*
9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *30 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee, Raze, Aerio85)*

9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *29 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White)*

Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *0 watches*

*Together* ...................................................... *464 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Fjay Iceberg White (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Aerio85 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kbuzbee, Raze, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

And finally i got me a 8th - yellow one! Absolutely amazing color scheme!


----------



## raze

Please add my Lightning to the list, Piowa.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *205 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *93 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing(2), Raze)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *44 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85)
*
9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *30 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee, Raze, Aerio85)*

9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *29 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White)*

Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *0 watches*

*Together* ...................................................... *466 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)

(still waiting for the title) - Fjay Iceberg White (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Aerio85, Raze (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kbuzbee, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## SHOCKbug34

Count me in Piowa for my Rangeman 9400B-1!
Woohoo my first ever post as an official WUS member! It's been a pleasure reading this community's passion for G's. So excited to be a part of it now.


----------



## Piowa

Welcome, SHOCKbug34 !!!



Piowa said:


> *9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *205 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417)
> 
> *9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *93 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing(2), Raze)
> 
> *9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)
> 
> *9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *45 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34)
> *
> 9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *30 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee, Raze, Aerio85)*
> 
> 9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *29 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White)*
> 
> Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))
> 
> *9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *0 watches*
> 
> *Together* ...................................................... *467 watches
> *
> *
> Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)
> 
> (still waiting for the title) - Fjay Iceberg White (8 watches)*
> 
> Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r (7 watches)
> 
> *Just Chuck Norris - *Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong (6 watches)*
> 
> Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Cypress8 (5 watches)*
> 
> Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
> *
> Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Aerio85, Raze (3 watches)
> *
> Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kbuzbee, Kev0417 (2 watches)
> 
> Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


----------



## silentpanda

The red ranger has conquered my wrist...


----------



## raze

silentpanda said:


> The red ranger has conquered my wrist...


Congrats! More pics please.


----------



## Piowa

*Silentpanda, big congrats, first RD and first "7 rangemen collection" here !!! Post a photo of them all, please.

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *205 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *93 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *45 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34)
*
9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *30 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee, Raze, Aerio85)*

9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *29 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White)*

Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *1 watch *(Silentpanda)

*Together* ...................................................... *468 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)

(still waiting for the title) - Fjay Iceberg White (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Aerio85, Raze (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kbuzbee, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Aerio85

Blue is coming...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *205 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *93 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *45 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34)
*
9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *30 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee, Raze, Aerio85)*

9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *30 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85)*

Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *1 watch *(Silentpanda)

*Together* ...................................................... *469 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)

(still waiting for the title) - Fjay Iceberg White (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kbuzbee, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Numpsy

Put me down for a Navy as well


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *205 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *93 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *45 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *31 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *30 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee, Raze, Aerio85)

*Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *1 watch *(Silentpanda)

*Together* ...................................................... *470 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kbuzbee, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## nelamvr6

Count me in!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *206 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *93 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *45 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *31 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *30 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee, Raze, Aerio85)

*Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *1 watch *(Silentpanda)

*Together* ...................................................... *471 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kbuzbee, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kbuzbee

Added a second Sea & Earth. Love this version!










Ken


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *206 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *93 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *45 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *31 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *31 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85)

*Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *1 watch *(Silentpanda)

*Together* ...................................................... *472 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug, Cypress8 (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa[/QUOTE]


----------



## narmi47

I have just placed an order for the one in black!!


----------



## cypress8

My 6th ranger in the house - gw9400rdj-4jf


----------



## Kev0417

cypress8 said:


> My 6th ranger in the house - gw9400rdj-4jf
> 
> View attachment 1653827


Love the look and contrast!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *206 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *93 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *45 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *31 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *31 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85)

*Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *2 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8)

*Together* ...................................................... *473 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (10 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *206 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *93 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *45 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *31 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *31 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85)

*Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *3 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress)

*Together* ...................................................... *474 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Nodogsleep, Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Nodogsleep

Cherry red has arrived on my wrist. Add me up Piowa. Thanks.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *206 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *93 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *45 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *31 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *31 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85)

*Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *4 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep)

*Together* ...................................................... *475 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Vade_R

just got this in today Piowa, up to chuck norris, yessss (6 total )


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *206 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *93 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *45 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *31 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy)*

9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *31 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85)

*Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *5 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R)

*Together* ...................................................... *476 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## c4inam2n

ebenke said:


> I'm in the US, and I followed the link in the pic, but I can't figure out where to purchase the 9400 in red. I looked at a couple of French sites, but no luck. Any ideas?


If you're still looking....try this....Rakuten Global Market: rangeman - G-Shock - Casio - Men's Watches - Watches


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

9th Rangeman is here.
From Japan in 2 days. Very Impressive! Thank you, Mr. Kobayashi.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *206 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *93 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *45 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *32 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *31 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy)*Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *5 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R)

*Together* ...................................................... *477 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (9 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Herr noobien

Count me in 
Sorry for the terrible picture, not sure how to downscale it


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *206 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *93 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *45 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *32 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *32 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien)

*Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *5 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R)

*Together* ...................................................... *478 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (9 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shiikamaru

You can add me in for a 9400-3. Got a question though. Watch has been on my wrist for like 1 week. But the power reserve is always stuck at M. How long does it take to reach the H?


----------



## kbuzbee

Shiikamaru said:


> You can add me in for a 9400-3. Got a question though. Watch has been on my wrist for like 1 week. But the power reserve is always stuck at M. How long does it take to reach the H?


Depends on the light. Under indoor lighting mine took about 40 hours (directly exposed, not while being worn) Sunlight would be much quicker. It "seemed" to take longer than my other solar watches, but that might just be my impatience showing ;-) But once full H is reached (not just barely crossed over from M), it's stayed there constantly.

Great watch! Enjoy.

Ken


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *206 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *94 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *45 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *32 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *32 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien)

*Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *5 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R)

*Together* ...................................................... *479 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (9 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shaggy2002

You Can Count Me In.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *206 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *95 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *45 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *32 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *32 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien)

*Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *5 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R)

*Together* ...................................................... *480 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (9 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress




----------



## Karar

Just received my first Rangeman ,bought from seiyajapan. extremely fast shipping even thought I made the purchase on late friday night. watch reached sydney on monday morning. item was packed very well. very happy to deal with this guy.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *206 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *95 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *45 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *33 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *32 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien)

*Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *5 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R)

*Together* ...................................................... *481 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (9 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Malvasius

This thread steered me away from buying a Pro Trek!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *207 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *95 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *45 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *33 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *32 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien)

*Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *5 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R)

*Together* ...................................................... *482 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (9 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

*My 10th Rangeman just came from Japan. **
Unleash The Fury!! *


----------



## Piowa

*Congrats, FJ. Go, Caps, Go...

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *207 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *95 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *45 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *33 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *32 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien)

*Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *6 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White)

*Together* ...................................................... *483 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Redsinjuro, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## redsinjuro

Just arrived. Count me in piowa

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *207 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *95 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *45 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *33 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *32 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien)

*Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *7 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro)

*Together* ...................................................... *484 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MrMundy

Just got my rangeman today!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *208 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *95 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *45 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *33 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *32 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien)

*Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *7 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro)

*Together* ...................................................... *485 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kbuzbee

Closing in on 500! Nice!

Ken


----------



## bwhite33

Just got mine the other day, love it! Thats a reflection on the light button, not a paint chip btw.









With the others..


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *208 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *95 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *33 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *32 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien)

*Mods* ............................................................ *12 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *7 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro)

*Together* ...................................................... *486 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rcaddict

Here's mine, dyed.


----------



## kbuzbee

rcaddict said:


> Here's mine, dyed.


Nice. It started off green? What color dye did you use?

Ken


----------



## rcaddict

Yup was olive. I use Grey dye.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *208 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *95 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *33 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *32 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien)

*Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *7 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro)

*Together* ...................................................... *487 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev0417

rcaddict said:


> Here's mine, dyed.


Definitely a great job and great looking Rangeman!


----------



## Shaggy2002

Added another one to the pack. GW9400NV


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *208 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *95 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *33 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *33 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002)

*Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *7 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro)

*Together* ...................................................... *488 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Shaggy2002 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rcaddict

The positive black was supposed to be a module donor to the olive, now that it's a nice grey brown that goes well with the tanned negative digits,should I still do the module swap?


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

rcaddict said:


> The positive black was supposed to be a module donor to the olive, now that it's a nice grey brown that goes well with the tanned negative digits,should I still do the module swap?


The best way to change the bezel and band to see which way is the best. But that will depends on you. What eve makes you feel happr and not the others.
But that brown/grey looks awsome.


----------



## rcaddict

Yeah I think I'll keep it this way first, maybe when I'm bored with the looks then I'll do the module swap.


----------



## narmi47

Where can I get the Black with inverted dials? I'm in the UK.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

bwhite33 said:


> Just got mine the other day, love it! Thats a reflection on the light button, not a paint chip btw.
> 
> View attachment 1710138
> 
> 
> With the others..
> 
> View attachment 1710162


Sleek Ranger  Enjoy


----------



## c4inam2n

It's been awhile!


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

c4inam2n said:


> It's been awhile!
> 
> View attachment 1741698
> View attachment 1741714


all you need is GW-9400BJ-1JF, i meant love, i meant ... i got lost
looks great!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *208 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *95 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *34 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *34 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n)

*Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *8 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n)

*Together* ...................................................... *491 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Tgdtown, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Shaggy2002 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tgdtown

4th Rangeman in the building and the watch is BAD !!!.




Sent from Tgdtown iPad Air using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *208 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *95 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *33 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *33 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002)

*Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *8 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown)

*Together* ...................................................... *489 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, c4inam2n, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Shaggy2002 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kbuzbee

491->489? How did we go down? Sales?

Ken


----------



## Bwsyd2ton

I think we should wait for the delivery


----------



## kbuzbee

Piowa said:


> *9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *208 watches*
> *9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *95 watches*
> *9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *
> *9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches*
> *9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *34 watches*
> *9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *34 watches *
> *Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches*
> *9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *8 watches *
> 
> *Together* ...................................................... *491 watches*





Piowa said:


> *9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *208 watches* (
> *9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *95 watches*
> *9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches*
> *9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches*
> *9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *33 watches*
> *9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *33 watches*
> *Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches*
> *9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *8 watches*
> 
> *Together* ...................................................... *489 watches
> *


Hmm, one less S&E and one less Navy....

Ken


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *208 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *95 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *34 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *34 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n)

*Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *9 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown)

*Together* ...................................................... *492 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Shaggy2002 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kbuzbee

And all is right in the world. ;-)

Ken


----------



## Scout

I'm in! b-)


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *208 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *95 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *35 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *34 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n)

*Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *9 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown)

*Together* ...................................................... *493 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Shaggy2002 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MrMundy

-


----------



## robbie_ranks

New member checking in with the Men in Navy 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now free


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *208 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *95 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *35 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *35 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks)

*Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *9 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown)

*Together* ...................................................... *494 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Dhodesign, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Shaggy2002 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

defiantly!
I have 3 more coming soon.


----------



## dhodesign

Good day. Added another one to my vault.  photo taken few days ago. thanks Piowa.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *208 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *95 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *35 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *35 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks)

*Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *10 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign)

*Together* ...................................................... *495 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Shaggy2002 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MrMundy

-


----------



## trott3r

dhodesign said:


> Good day. Added another one to my vault.  photo taken few days ago. thanks Piowa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that white lettering on the red works really well.

I am jealous.

Still cant afford a rangeman at uk prices yet.


----------



## redsinjuro

Just for sharing. All already registered

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaggy2002

MrMundy said:


> Together ...................................................... *493 watches*
> 
> 500 watches before November?


Probably will. I have two more coming within a day or two depending on shipping speed.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Got mine 3 today. But with the recent sales still on 10. 
My shoulder angels:


----------



## Shaggy2002

Got me a second green one today. Will post pic if both later, and still waiting for the black one to show up. 

Have we passed the 500 mark yet???


----------



## Shaggy2002

Here's the Newest Ranger addition.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *208 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *96 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2))

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *35 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *35 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks)

*Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *10 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign)

*Together* ...................................................... *496 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Shaggy2002 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kandyredcoi

+1 probably one of the "better" equipped models, to me its like a mudman on steroids


----------



## Piowa

*Only three to 500 !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *208 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *97 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *35 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *35 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks)

*Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *10 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign)

*Together* ...................................................... *497 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Shaggy2002 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kandyredcoi

i only see 7 variations listed? there must be doubles in some members stash??? thats pretty wild


----------



## Piowa

kandyredcoi said:


> i only see 7 variations listed? there must be doubles in some members stash??? thats pretty wild


Of course...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-gw-9400-official-count-920996-119.html#post8465672

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

kandyredcoi said:


> i only see 7 variations listed? there must be doubles in some members stash??? thats pretty wild


Since Casio screwed up by not making those listed below, we have bought extra to swap parts to make them ourselves.

Green positive
Navy positive
Red positive
Grey negative

























The green, grey and yellow are out of production, so extras are warranted there as well.


----------



## kandyredcoi

OIC said the blind man  

the positive lcd mods do seem great and a lot more user friendly than the neg displays for sure...


----------



## gobulls

Wow did u calibrate them or are they from factory?

All are spot on!


----------



## yankeexpress

gobulls said:


> Wow did u calibrate them or are they from factory?
> 
> All are spot on!


They time sync daily from the time signal broadcast out of Ft. Collins in Colorado.

The barometer feature is user adjustable and I have a US Government, NOAA calibrated barometer on my ship as a reference. We send weather reports to NOAA every 3 hours at sea. 
From the factory G-Shocks and Pro-trek are usually pretty close to correct.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

With my first Rangeman and Riseman back then i spent nearly 2 weeks searching for perfect "everynight sync time place" . 
Now i got one. it syncs every night. They all beeping like one!! i love it! Drives everybody nuts in my family. But i love it!


----------



## kandyredcoi

FJay Iceberg White said:


> With my first Rangeman and Riseman back then i spent nearly 2 weeks searching for perfect "everynight sync time place" .
> Now i got one. it syncs every night. They all beeping like one!! i love it! Drives everybody nuts in my family. But i love it!


on top of all that i have my sig alert on, on all of them as well (if feature is available) haha


----------



## Shaggy2002

New addition to the #RangemanFamily. Just came in, all black with positive display.

Loving it.


----------



## trott3r

FJay Iceberg White said:


> With my first Rangeman and Riseman back then i spent nearly 2 weeks searching for perfect "everynight sync time place" .
> Now i got one. it syncs every night. They all beeping like one!! i love it! Drives everybody nuts in my family. But i love it!


Yeah, i have the time signal ONLY on the ones that atomic sync 
They are off by the odd second due to some of them missing a sync depending on the weather.


----------



## Piowa

*Only two to 500 !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *208 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *97 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *35 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *35 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks)

*Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *10 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign)

*Together* ...................................................... *498 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## BriefHistoryOfTime

#499 arrived today. My first G-Shock.
Batch # 202A110D -- will someone help me out with which factory that is? And was the 110th day really 4/20 this year?!


----------



## Piowa

*110D is 20-04-2014
Congrats BHOT, nice nick anyway !!!* *
Only one to 500 !!! Who will get it?
**
9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *208 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *97 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *36 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *35 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks)

*Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *10 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign)

*Together* ...................................................... *499 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Boka

"G"-day everyone!
I've been lurking this forum for like 2 years now but never had the courage to post anything till now. I learned so many things from the
wonderful people posting in this section(G-shock) of the forum. So, for my first post on WUS, decided to post my Rangeman, wich i think it's one of the best G-shock's out there.


----------



## Piowa

Congrats Boka, you got number 500*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *208 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *98 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *36 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *35 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks)

*Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *10 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign)

*Together* ...................................................... *500 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Gripmaster, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Ant29

Count me in first one and I couldn't be happier. Considering the 9400-3 next and I just got this one!


----------



## gripmaster

Hello Count Piowa, I am moving up one Rangeman.... 
Feeling a bit like Chuck Norris, in fact!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *210 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *98 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *36 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *35 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks)

*Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *11 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster)

*Together* ...................................................... *502 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kbuzbee

Awe... We were out and about yesterday. I missed the 500 celebration party.... Hopefully I'll be around for the 1000 event!

Ken


----------



## MrMundy

Ant29 said:


> Count me in first one and I couldn't be happier. Considering the 9400-3 next and I just got this one!


I think the 9400-3 is not in production anymore


----------



## Ant29

MrMundy said:


> I think the 9400-3 is not in production anymore


Amazon, still has some stock of them through other vendors, if they are not in production anymore, I may need to jump on it before it's gone.


----------



## CAPF2005




----------



## tregaskin

sorry to be offtopic but anybody know where the riseman version of this thread is? can only find a closed one


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *211 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *98 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *36 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *35 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks)

*Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *11 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster)

*Together* ...................................................... *503 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Aalif911

* My 3 Power Rangers . . . *


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *212 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *99 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *36 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *35 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks)

*Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *12 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911)

*Together* ...................................................... *506 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Patpong, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Stil on 10. But itching and scratching for a new model. When is coming out? Any rumors, gossips?








Дневной Дозор. Ночной Дозор.


----------



## Piowa

Come on. Some people on WUS (including me) are waiting (for a long time) and (in vain) for the 8th King. IMHO there are enough Rangemen variations there


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Piowa said:


> Come on. Some people on WUS (including me) are waiting (for a long time) and (in vain) for the 8th King. IMHO there are enough Rangemen variations there
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Just too exiting to see what's next color is going to be?


----------



## g17

So, I have (actually, I friend of mine) done some changes: The 9400-3 became positive and the 9400 became negative ! 
Still waiting for the 9400 RED !


----------



## Patpong

Piowa, count me in for another ranger. It's my 7th rangeman.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *212 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *99 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *36 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *35 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks)

*Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *13 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong)

*Together* ...................................................... *507 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## g17

Piowa said:


> Come on. Some people on WUS (including me) are waiting (for a long time) and (in vain) for the 8th King. IMHO there are enough Rangemen variations there
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


That is what my wife says a lot :

1) Aren't they enough ?

2) They all seems the same to me 

3) Acttually, se doesn't say that anymore. (because she realized I got so sado| and frustaded, kkkkkk)


----------



## rageandcage

Took this guy skydiving last weekend and I was very happy with the accuracy of the altimeter. Stopped at 10,000 feet, but we jumped shortly after that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crater

FJay Iceberg White said:


> Just too exiting to see what's next color is going to be?


I think only white, brown and purple Rangeman are yet to be done... that is if Casio decides they want to make them 

Maybe orange, but who knows... even though my positive standard Rangeman is enough for me, I'm defenetly interested what will be next.

Color codes:

1 = Black

2 = Blue

3 = Green

4 = Orange or Red

5 = Gold or Brown

6 = Purple

7 = Clear or White

8 = Gray or Silver

9 = Yellow 


​


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *212 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *99 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *36 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *36 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *13 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong)

*Together* ...................................................... *508 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, Duke4c, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## stockae92




----------



## CAPF2005

Someone in the group has this problem: A hole below - tight. A hole above - loose... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## kandyredcoi

CAPF2005 said:


> Someone in the group has this problem: A hole below - tight. A hole above - loose...
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


yes I am also in between holes, with a 6.75" wrist... i prefer to strap up to the loser hole (wow that just sounds wrong LoL)


----------



## CAPF2005

kandyredcoi said:


> yes I am also in between holes, with a 6.75" wrist... i prefer to strap up to the loser hole (wow that just sounds wrong LoL)


I am using a translator, sorry ...

Look:







:

I put a foot chair sticker LOL (temporarily) to decrease the distance ... Do not spoil the bracelet.

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## kandyredcoi

oh crap, i want to try that, i need a lot of those hahahaha


CAPF2005 said:


> Look:
> 
> View attachment 1914306
> :
> 
> I put a foot chair sticker LOL (temporarily) to decrease the distance ... Do not spoil the bracelet.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## CAPF2005

kandyredcoi said:


> oh crap, i want to try that, i need a lot of those hahahaha


LOL

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## duke4c

14th red and 3rd one for me to join black and green...


----------



## Memphis1

Wow guys, I only have the normal black one


----------



## Memphis1

CAPF2005 said:


> I am using a translator, sorry ...
> 
> Look:
> 
> View attachment 1914306
> :
> 
> I put a foot chair sticker LOL (temporarily) to decrease the distance ... Do not spoil the bracelet.
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


muito inteligente


----------



## CAPF2005

Memphis1 said:


> muito inteligente


Muito Obrigado!

É simples, resolve.

Se for molhar, tire. Infelizmente sai se for molhado. LOL

Um abraço!!!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## duke4c

EDIT:
Uppss...sorry ... was trying to reply to Memphis1 ...

Don't worry... hang around long enough and you'll see how quick can that yellow, red , blue or love the sea and earth tempt our wallet...

To be on the safe side I'd suggest disabling "one click purchase" on Amazon.

Just sayin...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *213 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *99 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *46 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *36 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *36 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *13 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *14 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c)

*Together* ...................................................... *510 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## g-shockbilly

Add me to the list for 1 9400-1, thank you kindly


----------



## g17

Just received the 9400-RDJ . It is very nicer than in the pics !








SO the collection is almost complete (just a few more,hhhheheheheheh)








*Rangeman GW-9400RDJ-4JF
Rangeman GW-9400KJ-8JR 
Rangeman GW-9400-CR3
Rangeman GW-9400-CR3 *Modded 
Rangeman GW-9400-1 *Modded
Rangeman GW-9400BJ-1JF
*


----------



## xconvoyx

Count me in! My first Master of G!!!!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *214 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *101 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *47 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *37 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *36 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *15 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict, G17 (2))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *15 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17)

*Together* ...................................................... *518 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## heyBJK

This is my first post as a new member and I thought it only fitting to use it to add my new Rangeman to the count. Thanks, Piowa!

Greetings from Kentucky!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *215 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *101 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *47 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *37 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *36 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *15 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict, G17 (2))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *15 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17)

*Together* ...................................................... *519 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kikou is G-Shock

zeroencore said:


> GW-9400-1DR reporting duty
> View attachment 1236037


i used to have one like this. i sold it.

its too heavy for me. hihi


----------



## Memphis1

3 ounces is too heavy????


----------



## ardbeg_boy

Amazon range. Have to compare to my suunto alu/alu and pro trek 240


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *216 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *101 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *47 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *37 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *36 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *15 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict, G17 (2))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *15 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17)

*Together* ...................................................... *520 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dpba

My latest catch....glad to join in


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *216 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *101 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *47 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *38 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *36 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *15 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict, G17 (2))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *15 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17)

*Together* ...................................................... *521 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rcaddict

Here's mine.


----------



## Piowa

Which of them have not been counted yet?

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rcaddict

Grey and black ranger


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *217 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *101 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *47 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *39 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *36 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *15 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict, G17 (2))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *15 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17)

*Together* ...................................................... *523 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rosborn

Don't forget about me!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *218 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *101 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *47 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *39 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *36 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *15 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict, G17 (2))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *15 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17)

*Together* ...................................................... *524 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## galliano




----------



## FJay Iceberg White

My 11.5th is coming. Photos as soon as i finished my project!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *218 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *102 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *47 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *39 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *36 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *15 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict, G17 (2))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *15 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17)

*Together* ...................................................... *525 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Jokers83

Add me to the count. First rangeman.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Welcome! Nice choice!


----------



## Jokers83

FJay Iceberg White said:


> i like it .
> but you are not allowed to post weapons. Knife is seems to be fine, but gun is no-no


Didn't know that.....


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *219 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *102 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *47 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *39 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *36 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *15 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict, G17 (2))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *15 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17)

*Together* ...................................................... *526 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

526, that's crazy! ;-) Is that the most counts of all G's? At least here in WUS? Just wonder.


----------



## Everdying

watch_geek2014 said:


> 526, that's crazy! ;-) Is that the most counts of all G's? At least here in WUS? Just wonder.


the gx-56 king has more.
currently at 745.


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

very late to the party since i have several protreks flying the abc flag and couldnt justify the premium on the rangeman but as they say, things come to those who wait and at 40% off i found it extremely hard to say no!
not my first choice however, that neg. display is almost as bad as the red camo gd120! might have to find someone local for a mutual swap. it does wear rather well tho and the green shades in my collection is rather lacking  
its not going to replace my protreks as a travel watch but for the price, im not complaining 










edit: i also get to see if i can finally get a signal for the sync here!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *219 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *103 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *47 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *39 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *36 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *15 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict, G17 (2))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *15 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17)

*Together* ...................................................... *527 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

soulbridgemedia said:


> very late to the party since i have several protreks flying the abc flag and couldnt justify the premium on the rangeman but as they say, things come to those who wait and at 40% off i found it extremely hard to say no!
> not my first choice however, that neg. display is almost as bad as the red camo gd120! might have to find someone local for a mutual swap.


You do realize it is possible to make a positive Green Rangeman?


----------



## Tetsu Tekubi

yankeexpress said:


> You do realize it is possible to make a positive Green Rangeman?


yes, thats why i said "_find someone local for a mutual swap" 
_first thing i did when i got to work this morning was search "positive module swap for green rangeman" (courier delivered the watch as i was walking out the door ) it was your photo amongst some others that really sold me on the idea :-!


----------



## galliano

add me too with second Rangeman...now in black


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *220 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *103 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *47 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *39 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *36 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *15 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict, G17 (2))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *15 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17)

*Together* ...................................................... *528 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kornel91

Welcome


----------



## Piowa

Witaj, Kornelu 
*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *221 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *103 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *47 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *39 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *36 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *15 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict, G17 (2))

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *15 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17)

*Together* ...................................................... *529 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Macteabird

I will be joining these ranks soon, ..pulled the trigger on GW-9400-1 Rangeman today! This is gonna be a fun watch. Ordered her from Amazon for under $200, plus i had some gift card mula saved up so what the heck. Heh he, yummy!!!


----------



## cypress8

My 7th rangeman in the house (custom 9400nv-2ER)


----------



## kandyredcoi

for the price, these are probably the most "feature packed" G around... i love playing with the elevation whenever i drive, ride, go somewhere with even the slightest elevation gain LoL

my office at approx 2800ft above sea level


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *221 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White, Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *103 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *47 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *39 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *36 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White, Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *16 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *15 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17)

*Together* ...................................................... *530 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness - *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Fjay Iceberg White (10 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Since my Mudman is gone got another 2 for a daily beating. They are my 11th and 12th. Another 13th is coming home!


----------



## sidecross

FJay Iceberg White said:


> Since my Mudman is gone got another 2 for a daily beating. They are my 11th and 12th. Another 13th is coming home!


The Navy Rangeman should be made in positive as well s negative. )


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Totally agree!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *222 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *103 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *47 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *39 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *37 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *16 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *15 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17)

*Together* ...................................................... *532 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (12 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Staafe

Hi.

I just buy new Casio Rangeman in here 24-7watches on eBay but I think about are these real or fake?, rangeman price its 203$.

Here in Finland this same watch cost about 480$.


----------



## Mhutch

Piowa,

Just wanted to join the official count. I recently purchased a 9400KJ-8 and it has completely surpassed my expectations. I have to give credit to my best bud and forum member, "HeyBJK" for bringing the Rangeman to my attention. I've seen the various G-Shocks for years, but never paid close attention until he opened my eyes.

Thanks.


----------



## yankeexpress

Staafe said:


> Hi.
> 
> I just buy new Casio Rangeman in here 24-7watches on eBay but I think about are these real or fake?, rangeman price its 203$.
> 
> Here in Finland this same watch cost about 480$.


His photos are of real watches, IMO.


----------



## yankeexpress

Mhutch said:


> Piowa,
> 
> Just wanted to join the official count. I recently purchased a 9400KJ-8 and it has completely surpassed my expectations. I have to give credit to my best bud and forum member, "HeyBJK" for bringing the Rangeman to my attention. I've seen the various G-Shocks for years, but never paid close attention until he opened my eyes.
> 
> Thanks.


Your best Bud steered you to one of the best G-Shocks made. Congrats!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *222 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *103 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *47 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *40 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *37 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *16 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (4), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *15 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17)

*Together* ...................................................... *533 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (12 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## heyBJK

Glad you like it, brother! You chose a great version, too! I hope it serves you well in your adventures.



Mhutch said:


> Piowa,
> 
> Just wanted to join the official count. I recently purchased a 9400KJ-8 and it has completely surpassed my expectations. I have to give credit to my best bud and forum member, "HeyBJK" for bringing the Rangeman to my attention. I've seen the various G-Shocks for years, but never paid close attention until he opened my eyes.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Another Rangeman. Another Green. Another positive. (13th)


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *222 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *103 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *47 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *40 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *37 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *17 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *15 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17)

*Together* ...................................................... *534 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Macteabird

Add me too the list. My first range 'Wange' man! Its a tad heavier than i imagined. Beautiful time piece. Very happy camper here!!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *223 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *103 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *47 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *40 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *37 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *17 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *15 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17)

*Together* ...................................................... *535 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Gripmaster, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Oldbugr

Guys, I need to ask the question that I see a lot of talk about. I had a chance to try on a ranger today, and was amazed at the fit for a larger watch, my delema is I like the OG green color but really want a positive display, so are the negative displays really that hard to read? I've only seen them at macy's and some of the negative display watches I've seen in the display case were a little difficult to see (might have been bad lighting as well). I see a lot of talk about green ones with positive displays and a lot are swapping the displays around and if that were the case, I'd have to buy two and not be able to use the negative? Any help?


----------



## Kev0417

Oldbugr, I have both. I bought the Olive Rangeman first because I loved the look. After a few days I loved the functionality so I went out and bought my Black Positive Rangeman and wear it in my weekly rotation. I also get home from work and after wearing my Omega SMP to work and change into casual clothes, I will change into a casual watch usually my Black Rangeman that I reach for between the two. 

Don't get me wrong, still love the Olive Negative Rangeman look and how the back light shows it off, but if you are looking for a watch that you can wear in the office, at normal night time TV watching or casual going out, the Negative screen does not work well. Also in direct sunlight it is very tough to read and enjoy the functionality of what the watch has to offer. 

Originally I thought about swapping and making a Olive Positive, but realized I like the Olive Rangeman for the look with the Negative screen. It gives it character. 

If it is your first Rangeman, go for the Black Positive one and you will not regret it.


----------



## Oldbugr

Kev-Thanks for the honesty. Maybe i'll have to get both, but will probably go with the positive. Figure I would sleep on it and order in the morning.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

It just personal preferences. Some people prefer negative and some positive. 
Is negative that horrible as some people complaining? Nope!
Is positive display easy to read? Yes!
My only suggestion is just to try what you really think you like. It is almost impossible just to have one Rangeman (or G-Shock in general).
As it common practice here people that buy both - positive for a day and negative for evening/night.
Both have their +++ and - - -. 
Illumination on negative it just amazing!
Rangeman has 3 different negative display, and they are all kind a different .
I only saying it from my personal experience, negative is not that bad. It looks awesome. It is not the best readable negative display for sure (gd-350 is the best for me), but i love them both.


----------



## Macteabird

Oldbugr said:


> Kev-Thanks for the honesty. Maybe i'll have to get both, but will probably go with the positive. Figure I would sleep on it and order in the morning.


I went with the black positive. So far for me, its simply the best watch ever made.


----------



## Hardware

My $0.02...

Buy the olive negative. If you find you really don't like the negative after awhile but still like the olive, buy a black positive and swap the coloured bits (you don't even have to open the case).

Then you have a positive olive and negative black. Then you have the option of selling the neg black if you like...although it'll be more of a blacked out tactical looking watch which has it's own caché.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Latest project. Absolutely Red and Positive for the Love The Sea and The Earth.


----------



## kbuzbee

I did that too. Love it! It's the one I wear every day.










Oh wait... You swapped the inerds too, didn't you? Nice job!

Ken


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

double post.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

kbuzbee said:


> I did that too. Love it! It's the one I wear every day.
> 
> Oh wait... You swapped the inerds too, didn't you? Nice job!
> 
> Ken


Yes, Module, Case and Bezel/Strap are all from different Rangemans.


----------



## Rocat

Now that looks great.



FJay Iceberg White said:


> Latest project. Absolutely Red and Positive for the Love The Sea and The Earth.


----------



## nitro943

Either of you guys sell^^^^^ hit me up lol


----------



## gripmaster

Dear Count Piowa, my first modified Rangeman is ready to be added to the list...
I now have a new favorite; a positive Navy.... That makes a total of 7 - which I am afraid will not be the end of it...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *223 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *103 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *47 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *40 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *37 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *18 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *15 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17)

*Together* ...................................................... *536 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## iJeff

Hi Piowa,

My two Rangeman to add to the list. Thanks!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *223 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *103 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *41 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *37 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *18 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *15 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17)

*Together* ...................................................... *538 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev55

...all these great mods just show how stupid (or smart - more sales) Casio is. The last gray one from Fjay IB is brilliant - simply puts Casio's designers to shame.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Kev55 said:


> ...all these great mods just show how stupid (or smart - more sales) Casio is. The last gray one from Fjay IB is brilliant - simply puts Casio's designers to shame.


Thank you Kev55. 
I think they are defiantly NOT stupid, haha. They made such a leap over a time compared what they had like 15 years ago. I remembered i got mine first DW-6900 back in 1996 and it looked like a space shuttle for me back then. That El Light was so awesome. And it still is. I personally do not agree with every model what they made so far. That's the beauty in this : i spend it on a Rangeman and others on Gulfmaster and Ga-100. And everybody are happy happy happy.
PS i'm so exited about possibility of the new Rangeman models in camo coming out anytime soon!.


----------



## 267722

Hi Piowa,

I am joining the Rangeman GW-9400-1 club today  Digging my new watch!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *224 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *103 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *41 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *37 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *18 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *15 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17)

*Together* ...................................................... *539 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Oldbugr

Piowa-would you count me in. Basic GW9400-1.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *225 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *103 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *41 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *37 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *18 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *15 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17)

*Together* ...................................................... *540 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Jokers83

Count me in on one more.   Rescue Red!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *225 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *103 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *41 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *37 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *18 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *16 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83)

*Together* ...................................................... *541 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 0002s

One to add


----------



## Piowa

Welcome to the forum, 0002s*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *226 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr, 0002s)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *103 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *41 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *37 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *18 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *16 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83)

*Together* ...................................................... *542 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Smead

Add me for 1 black positive 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *227 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr, 0002s, Smead)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *103 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *53 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *41 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *37 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *18 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *16 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83)

*Together* ...................................................... *543 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rcaddict

Just sharing the mods.still on 3.


----------



## Piowa

rcaddict said:


> Just sharing the mods.still on 3.


WOW, middle one looks like King GXW-56-1A. Congrats !!!

Chhers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Some ideas just too good to pass by. Thank you, rcaddict, this can be nominated for the best NEAGITVE RANGEMAN.


----------



## rcaddict

Thanks, glad you guys like it. 
Fjay,is the red rangeman's module same as the blue , whereby the negative digit is more grey than tan?
Now Imagine all the buttons are in black too, pity Casio don't sell the black buttons, i don't think painting them black is a good idea, unless have the machine to do platings on them. Fjay,will you be the first to do button swap mod?


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

rcaddict said:


> Thanks, glad you guys like it.
> Fjay,is the red rangeman's module same as the blue , whereby the negative digit is more grey than tan?
> Now Imagine all the buttons are in black too, pity Casio don't sell the black buttons, i don't think painting them black is a good idea, unless have the machine to do platings on them. Fjay,will you be the first to do button swap mod?


Nope, all 3 negative modules are different. 
Olive green digits have dark orange hint in them.
Navy - light orange.
And Red-are clear grey. Same color as positive display.

Was thinking to do buttons, but they don't bother me enough to take the whole case apart.


----------



## rcaddict

I see,so in terms of visibility,the red rangeman's negative is easier to see than the navy's?


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

rcaddict said:


> I see,so in terms of visibility,the red rangeman's negative is easier to see than the navy's?


not whole big difference but, red negative is more clear and easy to read.


----------



## rcaddict

Thanks Fjay


----------



## Eternalglory

finally able to buy my rangeman lightning yellow 30th anniversary edition + had been finding for this for months. The other stores are selling it overpriced Sweet color i love it. The G-Factory only had two left ( one display and one in a new condition stock.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *227 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr, 0002s, Smead)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *103 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *54 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *41 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *37 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage)

*Mods* ............................................................ *18 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *16 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83)

*Together* ...................................................... *544 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sma

Hi!
here are mine....









my last from jp


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *228 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr, 0002s, Smead, Sma)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *104 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *54 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *42 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *38 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *18 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *17 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma)

*Together* ...................................................... *549 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Duke4c, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## duke4c

One more for the count...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *228 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr, 0002s, Smead, Sma)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *104 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *54 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *43 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *38 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *18 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *17 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma)

*Together* ...................................................... *550 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002, Duke4c (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83 (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

How will the eight Rangeman look like?









Try to guess...

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

Piowa said:


> How will the eight Rangeman look like?
> 
> View attachment 2349202
> 
> 
> Try to guess...
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Hoping for ORANGE but could be white


----------



## jabber786

sma said:


> Hi!
> here are mine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my last from jp


Black Rangeman is my favourite watch, I wear it everyday. And you have so many of them, all the diffrent sizes. I would love to try any other colors some day.


----------



## duke4c

jabber786 said:


> Black Rangeman is my favourite watch, I wear it everyday. And you have so many of them, all the diffrent sizes. I would love to try any other colors some day.


You really should.

As much as it might sound crazy to get the same watch just in different colors the actuall fell on the wrist is totally different story.

I stipe on my black one. Fine watch. But that's about it...

Strap on the "Love the sea and earth" and it feels like a totally different beast.

It really is incredible what different colored parts do to the watch.
Love the sea and earth - for me at least , has none of the "black cheap - and dare I say boring" feel to it.
Color is different and perfectly suitable for the office environmnet , it actually stands out less than black one does.
And yet, color pattern on the face and different parts (strap for example is read underneath - engraving at the back of the watch trully feels like a piece of art etc...) are something to see

But even if you ignore things you can't see - those that you do will give you a totally different feel to the rangeman.

Again, to me at least - love the sea and earth feels like a totally different watch and it has instantly became my fav.

No regrets whatsoever for purchasing it.

SIDENOTE:
Funny you should mention the size... but love the sea and earth - to me at least , wears smaller than black one.
I know it's crazy it's the same watch just in different color... but I can't escape that feeling that it somehow wears smaller when wearing it...


----------



## silentpanda

my guess is camo... one of the forumer here ADAN has one done up


yankeexpress said:


> Hoping for ORANGE but could be white


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

silentpanda said:


> my guess is camo... one of the forumer here ADAN has one done up


Well orange will only logical choice. I think almost any model has orange drop in them, ether case, module, numbers on screen or bezel/strap.
I hoping for:
1. Camouflage (maybe like GD-X6900CM-8)
2. Solid light colors (may be likeG9000-8V "Stormtrooper")
3.  "Men In Military Colors"  brown/khaki (maybe like Mudman *GW-9300ER-5JF*)

I hope for a military theme and like military color. Orange will make another good looking fashion statement watch. Need serious color


----------



## duke4c

silentpanda said:


> my guess is camo... one of the forumer here ADAN has one done up


+1

This is my guess as well.

Am I allowed to daydream about MANARASI RANGEMAN?
Preferably a resonably priced one... :-d;-)


----------



## Oldbugr

Piowa would you add me to the list of green rangeman,


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *228 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr, 0002s, Smead, Sma)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *105 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *54 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *43 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *38 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *18 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *17 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma)

*Together* ...................................................... *551 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002, Duke4c (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldbugr (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Oldbugr said:


> Piowa would you add me to the list of green rangeman,


Hard to stop, isn't it?


----------



## Oldbugr

It kind of is Fjay, the range man fits and wears real well on me. I think next year maybe the grey -love the sea..then I'll be done!!!!! LOL yeah right..


----------



## rcaddict

Oldbugr said:


> It kind of is Fjay, the range man fits and wears real well on me. I think next year maybe the grey -love the sea..then I'll be done!!!!! LOL yeah right..


That's what I thought too,but now I'm trying hard to resist the yellow and the red lol.


----------



## LeeMorgan

Add me to the "sick" list. That's the second in 15 days and ready to buy the third (Grey to be modded with a full grey dial) b-)

Positive "Mod" Olive Green :-!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *228 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr, 0002s, Smead, Sma)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *105 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *54 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *43 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *38 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *19 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *17 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma)

*Together* ...................................................... *552 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002, Duke4c (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldbugr (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## oldspice

Add me to the list of OD green/negative display owners. Sorry, no pic, buy y'all know what they look like! I like it so much, I'm contemplating picking up an Earthwatch version as well, but we'll see....


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *228 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr, 0002s, Smead, Sma)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *106 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *54 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *43 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *38 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *19 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *17 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma)

*Together* ...................................................... *553 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002, Duke4c (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldbugr (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Spiderman's Rangeman?


----------



## oldspice

oldspice said:


> Add me to the list of OD green/negative display owners. Sorry, no pic, buy y'all know what they look like! I like it so much, I'm contemplating picking up an Earthwatch version as well, but we'll see....


Add me again - couldn't resist picking up the Love the Sea and the Earth model. Should be here Friday. Picture graciously "borrowed" from the seller:


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *228 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr, 0002s, Smead, Sma)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *106 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *54 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *44 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *38 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *19 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *17 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma)

*Together* ...................................................... *554 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002, Duke4c (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldbugr, Oldspice (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bgalakazam

As of Christmas I am a happy owner of a black positive 9400.


----------



## oldspice

oldspice said:


> Add me again - couldn't resist picking up the Love the Sea and the Earth model. Should be here Friday. Picture graciously "borrowed" from the seller:


And here's a snap of the new-to-me Earthwatch Rangeman on my wrist and it's OD, negative display sibling. I haven't been this impressed/excited by a G-Shock in quite some time. I think Casio hit it out of the park with this one - fantastic, useful features, that legendary G-Shock ruggedness, and all in a quite handsome package - one of the best!


----------



## Oldbugr

Piowa, would you put me in for a 9400-1


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *230 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *106 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *54 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *44 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *38 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *19 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *17 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma)

*Together* ...................................................... *556 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002, Duke4c (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict, Oldbugr (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## piosob

Got one !!!


----------



## hishammsm

WOW guys, this thread is a concrete proof of how iconic the Rangeman is.


----------



## Irongolf35

Picked up my first Rangeman....next will be the red I think


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *231 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *106 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *54 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *44 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *39 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35)

*Mods* ............................................................ *19 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *17 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma)

*Together* ...................................................... *558 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002, Duke4c (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict, Oldbugr (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## LeeMorgan

Soon after my 9400-3 (positive mod), here my new second Rangeman, 9400-1 :-d
I bought 15 days ago but kept in the box till today to wear something new the first 2015 day


----------



## Impulse

Rescue Rangeman (RD-4), reporting for duty (acquired on "Old" year's day).


----------



## Irongolf35

Picked up my Red today. Now have them both on the window so hopefully they both sync up tonight


----------



## Yto1312

My fav GW9400KJ









Cheers


----------



## Jamie Stretch

Add me for 1dr


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *233 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *106 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *54 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *45 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *39 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35)

*Mods* ............................................................ *19 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *19 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse)

*Together* ...................................................... *563 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002, Duke4c (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict, Oldbugr (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shaggy2002

Hey put me down with the GW9400KJ. Pics gonna be coming soon. Also have the Red GW9400 inbound. 2015 is already starting out good.

Teaser pic. At work at the moment do will post actual pics of the watch later.


----------



## fortcollinswatchguy

Count me in.


----------



## TysonJones

You can add me to the list as I just got this last night.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *235 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *106 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *54 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *46 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *39 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35)

*Mods* ............................................................ *19 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *19 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse)

*Together* ...................................................... *566 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002, Duke4c (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict, Oldbugr (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shaggy2002

Just got a modded 9430 Rangeman. Should have the 9400RD next week bring my Rangerman count to 7.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Shaggy2002 said:


> Just got a modded 9430 Rangeman. Should have the 9400RD next week bring my Rangerman count to 7.


Modded? I think it looks awsome as is. But very curuious to see it, got a pics?


----------



## jerry7297

Put me down for a GW 9400-3


----------



## shms59

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *235 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *107 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *54 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *46 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *39 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35)

*Mods* ............................................................ *19 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *19 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse)

*Together* ...................................................... *567 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002, Duke4c (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict, Oldbugr (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shaggy2002

FJay Iceberg White said:


> Modded? I think it looks awsome as is. But very curuious to see it, got a pics?


Will post tomorrow or Friday when I pick it up. It looks one of a kind. lol


----------



## Shaggy2002

FJay Iceberg White said:


> Modded? I think it looks awsome as is. But very curuious to see it, got a pics?


Here are some pics of the Yellow Rangeman.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Shaggy2002 said:


> Here are some pics of the Yellow Rangeman.


 is it the same one?
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/yell...on-fiber-30-anniversary-negative-1200666.html


----------



## Shaggy2002

FJay Iceberg White said:


> is it the same one?
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/yell...on-fiber-30-anniversary-negative-1200666.html


No it's not. The one there was for a friend who wanted me to sell it for him.

After seeing his I liked it and decided to get one myself. I didn't like the yellow background on the 30 anniversary edition so I went with the negative display. Trying to find exactly what I needed took me a while because the module was hard to find by itself, and the band and bezel was in back order for a while from Casio.


----------



## northernlight

Hi, bought my first G-Shock yesterday on the spur of the moment from my local department store. Loved the look of this 9400-3.









Cheers,
northernlight


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *235 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *108 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *54 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *46 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *39 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35)

*Mods* ............................................................ *19 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *19 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse)

*Together* ...................................................... *568 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Shaggy2002, Duke4c (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict, Oldbugr (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shaggy2002

Add me again to the list. Red Rangeman checking in. Just arrived a few mins ago.

Could you also update the count when you get a chance. I now have 7 Rangemen. 2 Green, 1 Black, 1 Blue, 1 Red, 1 Sea & The Earth, and 1 Modded Yellow.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *235 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *108 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *54 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *46 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *39 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35)

*Mods* ............................................................ *20 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2020)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *20 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002)

*Together* ...................................................... *570 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Shaggy2002 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict, Oldbugr (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## BerryTop

Throw me in kindly sir!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *236 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *108 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *54 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *46 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *39 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35)

*Mods* ............................................................ *20 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2020)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *20 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002)

*Together* ...................................................... *571 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Shaggy2002 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict, Oldbugr (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## milad_b

Hi!
Please count me in! my first ever G-SHOCK


----------



## Shaggy2002

milad_b said:


> View attachment 2617554
> 
> Hi!
> Please count me in! my first ever G-SHOCK


Congrats. Good choice for a first.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *236 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *109 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *54 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *46 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *39 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35)

*Mods* ............................................................ *20 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2020)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *20 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002)

*Together* ...................................................... *572 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Shaggy2002 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict, Oldbugr (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## philly116

Put the FNG down for one!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *236 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *110 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *54 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *46 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *39 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35)

*Mods* ............................................................ *20 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2020)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *20 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002)

*Together* ...................................................... *573 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Shaggy2002 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict, Oldbugr (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shaggy2002

Just my Rangers having a good time together on this raining Sunday.


----------



## barco

My EDC watch  Love the rangeman!


----------



## Knives and Lint

Forgot to post this here earlier, but as of Christmas, Knives Jr. (age 9) can be added to the count. He's loving his Rangeman but he won't stop telling me what time the sun is going to set and which direction we happen to be facing.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *238 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr.)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *110 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *54 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *46 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *39 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35)

*Mods* ............................................................ *20 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2020)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *20 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002)

*Together* ...................................................... *575 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Shaggy2002 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict, Oldbugr (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kristo

count me in







GW-9400-1ER ranging over my hunting district.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *239 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *110 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *54 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *46 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *39 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35)

*Mods* ............................................................ *20 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2020)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *20 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002)

*Together* ...................................................... *576 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Shaggy2002 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict, Oldbugr (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## maxflow

Add me


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *240 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *110 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *54 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *46 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *39 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35)

*Mods* ............................................................ *20 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2020)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *20 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002)

*Together* ...................................................... *577 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Shaggy2002 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict, Oldbugr (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## v6inspire

still waiting on olive and the negative display black


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *240 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *110 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *55 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *47 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *40 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *21 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire)

*Mods* ............................................................ *20 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2020)

*Together* ...................................................... *581 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Shaggy2002 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspire (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict, Oldbugr (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crafft

Got one today!!

Great watch!!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *241 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *110 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *55 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *47 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *40 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *21 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire)

*Mods* ............................................................ *20 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2020)

*Together* ...................................................... *582 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Shaggy2002 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspire (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict, Oldbugr (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## oksusu

just bought mine yesterday. Happy to join the club !


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *242 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *110 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *55 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *47 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *40 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *21 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire)

*Mods* ............................................................ *20 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2020)

*Together* ...................................................... *583 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Shaggy2002 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspire (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Rcaddict, Oldbugr (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rcaddict

Added lightning yellow.


----------



## digitalxni

Forgot to mention I got one of these at the start of the new year!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *243 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *110 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *56 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *47 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *40 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *21 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire)

*Mods* ............................................................ *20 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2020)

*Together* ...................................................... *585 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Shaggy2002 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa[/QUOTE]


----------



## eugenr

I also got one GW9400-1CR. I really like it. I bought it from November but i forgot to put the picture here 








PS: Can you tell me what difference is between 9400-1ER and mine?


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *244 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *110 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *56 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *47 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *40 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *21 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire)

*Mods* ............................................................ *20 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2020)

*Together* ...................................................... *586 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Shaggy2002 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Shaggy2002

Newest Addition to the Rangeman Family. Modded GW9490NV. Thanks Buddy, appreciate it. (You Know Who You Are).


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *244 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *110 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *56 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *48 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *47 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *40 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *21 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire)

*Mods* ............................................................ *21 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2))

*Together* ...................................................... *587 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa[/QUOTE]


----------



## Everdying

my positive black, after buying the olive green bezel and band, and some replacing of colors to match it better.


----------



## fendushi

Count me in, got this about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## TallPaul

Everdying said:


> my positive black, after buying the olive green bezel and band, and some replacing of colors to match it better.
> View attachment 2940026


I like what you did with the black on the bezel lettering for mode, forward etc and the arrow that's usually yellow on the green resin


----------



## fendushi

Am I the only one here who love the olive green negative just the way it is? It looks perfect to me, no modding desired!


----------



## TallPaul

No I like the olive green as it is with the negative, but prefer no yellow lettering when the positive module is in the green case personally.

After having a suunto x-lander in negative which was hard to see in low light I want a rangeman in positive personally...


----------



## fendushi

I was a little worried about the negative display, I had not seen one in person before I ordered the watch online. I am so glad that it's actually not as bad as some people have claimed. 

I don't have perfect eyesight, in fact it's terrible! But I could still read the display in low light without illuminator. Sure, it is harder to read than positive... but not unreadable. 

And it just looks that much cooler with the illuminator on than the positive display!


----------



## strongblackcoffee

Well, what can I say... Can I play too? I just collected my Japanese Rangeman fron the Customs Office this morning. Isn't she a beauty?










Time to update my signature I guess


----------



## fendushi

Yes, she is a beaut! Congrats!


----------



## krxone

I thought it was coming next week due to the overseas shipping but it came early and I am happy with the purchase. The size of the watch is really not an issue so for anyone reading that is thinkg or hesitating because of the size issue, DONT. So far I am loving it and I had to download the english manual after putting in my watch code and am now in the learning stages and I am quite sure will continue to be. This may have just become my everyday favorite.

Edit:
BTW it is the Japanese version with the CF band, I thought it to be and added attraction even though some said it wasn't worth the money. As stated the CF is innertwined in the band not just a rear layer.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

krxone said:


> View attachment 2956258
> 
> I thought it was coming next week due to the overseas shipping but it came early and I am happy with the purchase. The size of the watch is really not an issue so for anyone reading that is thinkg or hesitating because of the size issue, DONT. So far I am loving it and I had to download the english manual after putting in my watch code and am now in the learning stages and I am quite sure will continue to be. This may have just become my everyday favorite.
> 
> Edit:
> BTW it is the Japanese version with the CF band, I thought it to be and added attraction even though some said it wasn't worth the money. As stated the CF is innertwined in the band not just a rear layer.


Congrats, great looking one. Im sure you are going to love it. Only a few people that i know got Rangeman and got rid of it later.
It is the best watch.
I don't have this particular black model. Finish on the band/bezel kind a turn off factor for me. From my previous experience everytime resin has some sort of covering on it does not last very long. 
krxone , I would love some feed back how it is going to last a couple of month from now. Or anybody on that matter? Does anybody see that it wears out if you wear that Rangeman on a _*regular basis and not once a month in rotation? Thanks*_


----------



## krxone

FJay Iceberg White said:


> Congrats, great looking one. Im sure you are going to love it. Only a few people that i know got Rangeman and got rid of it later.
> It is the best watch.
> I don't have this particular black model. Finish on the band/bezel kind a turn off factor for me. From my previous experience everytime resin has some sort of covering on it does not last very long.
> krxone , I would love some feed back how it is going to last a couple of month from now. Or anybody on that matter? Does anybody see that it wears out if you wear that Rangeman on a _*regular basis and not once a month in rotation? Thanks*_


Well to be honest there are about 14 other watches that are in rotation but I thik I am going to make this one a regular daily wear it just feel so good on my wrist. I am working on a DIY watch winder for some of my other automatics. Once the project is complete I wont have to worry about my auto's because they will be taken care of as far as keeping them in motion. I will post bac in a few months though. You mentioned the color and I was wondering if you meant the purplish hue that is on the face, I luckily like purple but I didn't see that when I was checking it out to purchase. lol


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf

You can add me! Got it yesterday!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *246 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *111 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *56 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *49 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *47 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *40 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *21 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire)

*Mods* ............................................................ *22 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying)

*Together* ...................................................... *592 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JSM9872

Here's the family photo. The black one is a GW9400-1 modded with a negative display, black bezel studs, black band screws, and a zulu strap. It's my every day watch.










Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JSM9872 said:


> Here's the family photo. The black one is a GW9400-1 modded with a negative display, black bezel studs, black band screws, and a zulu strap. It's my every day watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Terrific JSM9872  Great group shot


----------



## gixxerdims

hey Piowa, can you add me to the list please?
Had this watch 3 months now, and after a LOT of going back and forward and positive or negative display, I am sooooo happy i got the negative display. Its not as bad as i thought it would be, and love the stealth look!!


----------



## JSM9872

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Terrific JSM9872  Great group shot


Thank you DD!


gixxerdims said:


> hey Piowa, can you add me to the list please?
> Had this watch 3 months now, and after a LOT of going back and forward and positive or negative display, I am sooooo happy i got the negative display. Its not as bad as i thought it would be, and love the stealth look!!
> View attachment 3002738


Very nice. That's the next target on my list!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## drspaceman

Here's mine. The buckle popped off during an aggressive bit of trekking, I recovered the watch, strap and tang, but no buckle tab. Haven't gotten around to ordering an entire new strap just to get the buckle. For now it's on a homemade two piece nylon and Suppa-G adapters. Might get the blue bezel and strap for a bit of a fun change (let me know if you've got the bits and want to sell).


----------



## Piowa

*Who will get Range number 600 ???

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *247 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *111 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *56 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *50 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *48 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *40 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *22 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, JSM9872)

*Together* ...................................................... *597 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, JSM9872 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robotaz

The watch fell apart during trekking? That's not good.



drspaceman said:


> Here's mine. The buckle popped off during an aggressive bit of trekking, I recovered the watch, strap and tang, but no buckle tab. Haven't gotten around to ordering an entire new strap just to get the buckle. For now it's on a homemade two piece nylon and Suppa-G adapters. Might get the blue bezel and strap for a bit of a fun change (let me know if you've got the bits and want to sell).
> 
> View attachment 3003010


----------



## JohnQFord

*This GW-9400KJ-8JR just came out of the woods & jumped on my wrist! Add it to the count.








*


----------



## Coriolanus

I want to post my 9400-1, but damned if I'll be #599. And in case anyone thinks that this counts, it's not official without a pic!!!


----------



## JohnQFord

Coriolanus said:


> I want to post my 9400-1, but damned if I'll be #599. And in case anyone thinks that this counts, it's not official without a pic!!!


Ask Piowa for special dispensation ... maybe he'll give you #600 !! Or do you mean if you can't be first ... ???


----------



## Yoda2005

Wife got me one for my birthday which was this past Monday a 9400-1 been wearing it everyday since. Sorry have not been able to take a picture of it yet.


----------



## nohcho

JohnQFord said:


> *This GW-9400KJ-8JR just came out of the woods & jumped on my wrist! Add it to the count.
> 
> View attachment 3024658
> 
> *


Where can i get this watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *248 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *111 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *56 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *50 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *49 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *40 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *22 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, JSM9872)

*Together* ...................................................... *599 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, JSM9872 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

nohcho said:


> Where can i get this watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ended up getting it here on WUS from Slant. Just Google *G-Shock* *GW-9400KJ-8JR*

Might be a couple on Rakuten English available. It's a pain in the aquarium (too polite?) to put an order thru, but it can be done.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

JohnQFord said:


> I ended up getting it here on WUS from Slant. Just Google *G-Shock* *GW-9400KJ-8JR*
> 
> Might be a couple on Rakuten English available. It's a pain in the aquarium (too polite?) to put an order thru, but it can be done.


@@@ nohcho
The one very good guy is selling one just now. Price is good. Guy is trustworthy! 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-c...very-good-condition-discontinued-1566698.html


----------



## Coriolanus

Now it's official. I know, I know. I'm a slave to my own OCD.


----------



## Piowa

*600 !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *249 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *111 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *56 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *50 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *49 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *40 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *22 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, JSM9872)

*Together* ...................................................... *600 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, Sma (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, JSM9872 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa[/QUOTE]


----------



## sma

Complete!


----------



## rong338

Mine just shipped!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *249 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *111 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *57 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *51 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *49 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *40 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *22 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, JSM9872)

*Together* ...................................................... *602 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Sma (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, JSM9872 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Still very interesting in any feedbacks how the bezel/strap is holding up on GW-9400BJ model?
I don't have this particular black model. Finish on the band/bezel kind a turn off factor for me. From my previous experience everytime resin has some sort of covering on it does not last very long. 
krxone , I would love some feed back how it is going to last a couple of month from now. Or anybody on that matter? Does anybody see that it wears out if you wear that Rangeman on a _*regular basis and not once a month in rotation? Thanks*_


----------



## JohnQFord

*It's here ... so add another GW-9400J-1JF* *to the mix!*









*More pic's here:* 
Thread: My New Black Rangeman GW-9400J-1JF


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> *It's here ... so add another GW-9400J-1JF* *to the mix!*
> 
> View attachment 3072530


Fabulous JohnQFord. Awesome shot  The basic Ranger, nothing fancy, but looks so cool

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *250 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *111 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *57 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *51 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *49 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *40 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *22 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, JSM9872)

*Together* ...................................................... *603 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Sma (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, JSM9872 (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, JohnQFord (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

Saved From A Shelter In Japan! Please add it to the list.









More pic's here: 
Thread: SAVED ! Rangeman 'Men In Rescue Red' GW-9400RDJ-4JF


----------



## Mrcrooka1

JohnQFord said:


> *It's here ... so add another GW-9400J-1JF* *to the mix!*
> 
> View attachment 3072530
> 
> 
> *More pic's here:*
> *Thread: My New Black Rangeman GW-9400J-1JF*


Japanese Version, carbon fiber strap.....NICE


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *250 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *111 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *57 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *51 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *49 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *40 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *23 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872JohnQFord)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, JSM9872)

*Together* ...................................................... *604 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Sma (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## monigots

adds a gw-9400-1 and gw-9400kj. make a total of 3 rangeman with BJ


----------



## Crater

JohnQFord said:


> Saved From A Shelter In Japan! Please add it to the list.
> 
> View attachment 3119178
> 
> 
> More pic's here:
> Thread: SAVED ! Rangeman 'Men In Rescue Red' GW-9400RDJ-4JF


John, you are on fire lately, so many new incomings  Congrats, it's hard to follow everything you got lately.


----------



## Alec Barker

Hi all - first post here!

Just ordered a GW-9400BJ-1JF (Black Negative) from a Japanese reseller so hopefully will be receiving it 6th-16th March if the import goes to plan... Can't wait!

Will be sure to post some pictures on here upon receipt.


----------



## JSM9872

Alec Barker said:


> Hi all - first post here!
> 
> Just ordered a GW-9400BJ-1JF (Black Negative) from a Japanese reseller so hopefully will be receiving it 6th-16th March if the import goes to plan... Can't wait!
> 
> Will be sure to post some pictures on here upon receipt.


Welcome Alec!!

I have one of those on order myself to add to my other Rangeman, super excited about it. Can't wait to see those pics when you get it!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

Alec Barker said:


> Hi all - first post here!
> 
> Just ordered a GW-9400BJ-1JF (Black Negative) from a Japanese reseller so hopefully will be receiving it 6th-16th March if the import goes to plan... Can't wait!
> 
> Will be sure to post some pictures on here upon receipt.


Nice pick-up ... you'll love it ! If they ship EMS, you'll get it sooner than that ... unless Customs in the UK is really slow. I get mine in 3 days (4 at the outside).

I'd add a day, at the outside, for the geographical difference & routing ... so, Godspeed!!  & |>|>|>


----------



## JohnQFord

Crater said:


> John, you are on fire lately, so many new incomings  Congrats, it's hard to follow everything you got lately.


Thanks Crater ... it gets worse ... thus my recently added tag-line.

*I* have trouble following everything I've got lately, too (seriously)!!

Just ordered my 'sub-grail' Yellow GW9430EJ-9JR Rangeman.

The 'grail' would be the yellow Frogman Gwf-1000 ### (Japanese). Wouldn't mind the blue one either! Price has to match desire & vice versa.

I think the green Rangeman is really the only outstanding piece needed to complete the Rangeman collection. Give it time.

Gotta' get to work on selling some of my Automatics to refurbish the funds, though.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *251 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord, Monigots)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *111 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *57 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *51 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *50 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *40 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *23 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872JohnQFord)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, JSM9872)

*Together* ...................................................... *606 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Sma (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

Great job Piowa! Thanks.

While I wouldn't expect you to name them, maybe you could acknowledge the 'Lone Rangers' with an overall count. ie.: *Lone Rangers: 426*

Just a thought.  |>


----------



## gianfrancoteh

Just received mine... pls add into list


----------



## JohnQFord

gianfrancoteh said:


> Just received mine... pls add into list


*Time to start monitoring the Emergency channels and get out there to to the 'RESCUE' ! Nice acquisition ... enjoy it !
*


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *251 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord, Monigots)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *111 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *57 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *51 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *50 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *40 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *24 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Gianfrancoteh)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, JSM9872)

*Together* ...................................................... *607 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Sma (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 426

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ndiego306

Here is my new Rangeman


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *252 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord, Monigots, Ndiego306)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *111 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *57 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *51 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *50 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *40 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *24 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Gianfrancoteh)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, JSM9872)

*Together* ...................................................... *608 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Sma (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 427

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JSM9872

This just in!










This is one stunning piece even more so in person.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *252 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord, Monigots, Ndiego306)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *111 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *57 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *52 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *50 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *40 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *24 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Gianfrancoteh)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, JSM9872)

*Together* ...................................................... *609 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Sma (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict, JSM9872 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, JohnQFord, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 427

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Alec Barker

JSM9872 said:


> This just in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one stunning piece even more so in person.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Looks great!


----------



## Uwe W.

Just bought my first G-Shock (although I think I might have actually owned one back in the '80s, long before I knew what WIS meant), and so far my only regret is that I didn't buy one sooner. It's not my first ABC - I have a Suunto Core - so it wasn't too difficult to figure out its myriad functions, but I will have to spend some time understanding its nuances. In particular, the barometer and altimeter appear to be way off, and as with the Core, temperature readings while wearing the watch are pretty much useless.


----------



## JohnQFord

*Fresh out of the woods, this GW-9400NV-2ER needs to be added to the list:








*


----------



## JSM9872

JohnQFord said:


> *Fresh out of the woods, this GW-9400NV-2ER needs to be added to the list:
> 
> View attachment 3179578
> 
> *


Looks great man!

Just won one of these on eBay. Should be here middle of next week or so. Very excited.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *252 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord, Monigots, Ndiego306)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *112 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W.)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *57 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *52 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *50 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *41 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *24 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Gianfrancoteh)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, JSM9872)

*Together* ...................................................... *611 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Sma (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict, JSM9872, JohnQFord (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 428

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

*Piowa ... I just lugged home Rangeman Red #2, so please add it to the list. *


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *252 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord, Monigots, Ndiego306)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *112 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W.)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *57 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *52 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *50 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *41 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *25 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, JSM9872)

*Together* ...................................................... *612 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Sma (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, JohnQFord (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict, JSM9872 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 428

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JSM9872

JohnQFord said:


> *Piowa ... I just lugged home Rangeman Red #2, so please add it to the list. *
> 
> View attachment 3189674


I love my red ranger and I have a thing for lawn gnomes (it's a little strange to be honest haha). Looks great! And I would love the JDM version.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## peacemaker885

Very happy with my Ranger..


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *253 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *112 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W.)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *57 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *52 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *50 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *41 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *25 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, JSM9872)

*Together* ...................................................... *613 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seveth degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Sma (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug, JohnQFord (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict, JSM9872 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 429

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

*Hate  to do this PIOWA ... but please add a second Rangeman GW-9400J-1JF to the list for me.

It's going to 'co-mingle' with the second 'RED' to become a negative display & vice versa. 








*


----------



## MercifulFate

Olive Rangeman is AWESOME!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *254 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *112 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W.)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *57 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *52 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *50 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *41 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *25 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, JSM9872)

*Together* ...................................................... *614 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Sma (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JohnQFord (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict, JSM9872 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 429

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Burgosgts

Please Piowa add me a GW-9400CMJ-3ER


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *254 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, A158w, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *112 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W.)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *57 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *52 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *50 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *41 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *25 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *1 watch *(Burosgts)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, JSM9872)

*Together* ...................................................... *615 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Sma (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JohnQFord (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict, JSM9872 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 428

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Burgosgts said:


> Please Piowa add me a GW-9400CMJ-3ER


Awesome


----------



## JohnQFord

Burgosgts said:


> Please Piowa add me a GW-9400CMJ-3ER


*Very nice! |>|>|>

You do realize that it's 'mandatory' to post at least six pic's when you're the first to post a new release !!! ;-)

*


----------



## MercifulFate

Can someone post a pic of their Olive Rangeman in the snow? I'm dying to see how that looks..!


----------



## fendushi

Uwe W. said:


> Just bought my first G-Shock (although I think I might have actually owned one back in the '80s, long before I knew what WIS meant), and so far my only regret is that I didn't buy one sooner. It's not my first ABC - I have a Suunto Core - so it wasn't too difficult to figure out its myriad functions, but I will have to spend some time understanding its nuances. In particular, the barometer and altimeter appear to be way off, and as with the Core, temperature readings while wearing the watch are pretty much useless.
> 
> View attachment 3178130
> 
> View attachment 3178146
> 
> View attachment 3178162
> 
> View attachment 3178170
> 
> View attachment 3178186


Very nice! Congrats!

I'm a recent digital G-shock owner myself coming in from the mechanical world, starting with the very same watch.


----------



## fendushi

MercifulFate said:


> Can someone post a pic of their Olive Rangeman in the snow? I'm dying to see how that looks..!


DITTO!!!


----------



## MercifulFate

fendushi said:


> Very nice! Congrats!
> 
> I'm a recent digital G-shock owner myself coming in from the mechanical world, starting with the very same watch.


Same here, this MIGHT be my starter! Can't decide if I can wear the Olive with everything I own though...


----------



## Everdying

MercifulFate said:


> Same here, this MIGHT be my starter! Can't decide if I can wear the Olive with everything I own though...


the great thing about olive is in low light it looks gray.
afterall thats what drab olive is, with a mixture of gray


----------



## yankeexpress

MercifulFate said:


> Can someone post a pic of their Olive Rangeman in the snow? I'm dying to see how that looks..!


----------



## fendushi

MercifulFate said:


> Same here, this MIGHT be my starter! Can't decide if I can wear the Olive with everything I own though...


You will be pleasantly surprised, it goes well with most casual wear. I even wore it with a long sleeve collared white shirt once and it does not look out of place.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

yankeexpress said:


>


Awesome yankee and glad seeing you around again


----------



## yankeexpress

Old pic of Rangeman so cold, temp will not register on screens. Note one is a resin swap before the module swap took place, black case in green clothes.


----------



## a158w

*Hi les amis !

I traded my rangeman with the olive one of my best friend so Piowa if it does not bother you, could you please update ? many thanks* ;-)


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *253 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *113 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *57 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *52 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *50 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *41 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *25 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *1 watch *(Burosgts)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, JSM9872)

*Together* ...................................................... *615 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Sma (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JohnQFord (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict, JSM9872 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 428

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hizal

Just added one more to the stable...now have 1 blue and 1 black.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *254 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *113 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *57 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *52 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *50 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *41 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *25 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *1 watch *(Burosgts)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, JSM9872)

*Together* ...................................................... *616 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Sma (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JohnQFord (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict, JSM9872 (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 427

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JSM9872

Here is the updated "family photo" as of today. Sorry to be a pain Piowa but I added a plain black, a navy, and a lightning yellow. Subtracted the modded one.










Sorry for how smudge covered and dusty they are. They always look so much worse in pics haha.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *255 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *113 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *58 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *52 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *50 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *42 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord, JSM9872)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *25 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *1 watch *(Burosgts)

*Mods* ............................................................ *22 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying)

*Together* ...................................................... *618 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Sma (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JohnQFord, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 427

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

*Piowa ... when next you do the count ... please add this GW-9430EJ-9JF to the list for me. Thanks!*


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *255 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *113 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *59 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *52 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *50 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *42 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord, JSM9872)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *25 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *1 watch *(Burosgts)

*Mods* ............................................................ *22 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying)

*Together* ...................................................... *619 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, Sma, JohnQFord (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 427

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sma

Updated! New camo!


----------



## sma




----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *255 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *113 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *59 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *52 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *50 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *42 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord, JSM9872)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *25 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *2 watches *(Burosgts, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *22 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying)

*Together* ...................................................... *620 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, JohnQFord (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 427

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Mrcrooka1

GW-9400-1CR(Positive), GW-9400KJ-8JR(Positive)



















Piowa, would you please sir?


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *256 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *113 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *59 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *52 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *51 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots, Mrcrooka1)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *42 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord, JSM9872)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *25 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *2 watches *(Burosgts, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *22 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying)

*Together* ...................................................... *622 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, JohnQFord (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 427

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JPannington

Hiked from 198m above sea level to reach the summit/


----------



## JohnQFord

JPannington said:


> Hiked from 198m above sea level to reach the summit/


*WOW !!! ... Mountains in Toronto ... AMAZING !!! :-d:-d:-d & 'shirtsleeve' weather too !!! *


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *257 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *113 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *59 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *52 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *51 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots, Mrcrooka1)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *42 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord, JSM9872)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *25 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *2 watches *(Burosgts, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *22 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying)

*Together* ...................................................... *623 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, JohnQFord (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 428

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Alec Barker

At last! After 19 days of waiting my much anticipated GW-9400BJ-1JF has finally made its 6,000 mile trip from Joetsu Nakayashiki, Japan to my front door here in Wiltshire, England!

Very very impressed by the watch so far - changed the time zone from Japan to London (UK) and it has synced up to the atomic clock here in the UK with no problems.

Here are some pics!














































Can't wait to take it out on-site with me tomorrow, got a busy day ahead!

Take care guys.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *257 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *113 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *59 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *53 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *51 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots, Mrcrooka1)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *42 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord, JSM9872)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *25 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *2 watches *(Burosgts, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *22 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying)

*Together* ...................................................... *624 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster, JohnQFord (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 429

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

Alec Barker said:


> At last! After 19 days of waiting my much anticipated GW-9400BJ-1JF has finally made its 6,000 mile trip from Joetsu Nakayashiki, Japan to my front door here in Wiltshire, England!
> 
> Very very impressed by the watch so far - changed the time zone from Japan to London (UK) and it has synced up to the atomic clock here in the UK with no problems.
> 
> Here are some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to take it out on-site with me tomorrow, got a busy day ahead!
> 
> Take care guys.


*Alec ... nice 'get' ... |>|>|>

You have the patience of Jobe ... 19 days ??? Usually 3-4 days to Vancouver ... if it goes to 5 days, I start getting ... 'antsy' ? ... shall we say?

Worth the wait though, isn't it? CONGRATULATIONS! 
*


----------



## Alec Barker

JohnQFord said:


> *Alec ... nice 'get' ... |>|>|>
> 
> You have the patience of Jobe ... 19 days ??? Usually 3-4 days to Vancouver ... if it goes to 5 days, I start getting ... 'antsy' ? ... shall we say?
> 
> Worth the wait though, isn't it? CONGRATULATIONS!
> *


Hi JohnQFord,

Many thanks for your kind words. Those 19 days were pretty hairy at times!

The watch arrived here in the UK on the 8th of March, just 8 days after I paid for it which isn't too bad.

The big delays came when the item was stuck in customs for 9 days before being released and delivered to my local depot. Once it had finally been cleared I then had to wait to get a letter through the post with a reference number for me to pay the courier the import tax and holding fees (Parcelforce here in the UK pay all of your import taxes for you then charge you later before letting you schedule a delivery). However Royal Mail (postal service here in the UK) were being so slow this week, some days we didn't get any post at all!

It had been a total of 17 days now and I was getting a little tired of delays so I thought I would be cheeky and try sweet-talking one of the nice ladies at ParcelForce HQ to see if she would give me the reference code over the phone so I wouldn't have to wait on the postman any longer - Success! She gave me the ref number over the phone so I could pay online and get the item scheduled for next day delivery, phew.

All worth the wait though in the end!


----------



## JohnQFord

Alec Barker said:


> Hi JohnQFord,
> 
> Many thanks for your kind words. Those 19 days were pretty hairy at times!
> 
> The watch arrived here in the UK on the 8th of March, just 8 days after I paid for it which isn't too bad.
> 
> The big delays came when the item was stuck in customs for 9 days before being released and delivered to my local depot. Once it had finally been cleared I then had to wait to get a letter through the post with a reference number for me to pay the courier the import tax and holding fees (Parcelforce here in the UK pay all of your import taxes for you then charge you later before letting you schedule a delivery). However Royal Mail (postal service here in the UK) were being so slow this week, some days we didn't get any post at all!
> 
> It had been a total of 17 days now and I was getting a little tired of delays so I thought I would be cheeky and try sweet-talking one of the nice ladies at ParcelForce HQ to see if she would give me the reference code over the phone so I wouldn't have to wait on the postman any longer - Success! She gave me the ref number over the phone so I could pay online and get the item scheduled for next day delivery, phew.
> 
> All worth the wait though in the end!


*Oh ... you'll hate me now ... & I think it happens in the U.S. too ... but it's 'hit & miss' here. Sometimes they nail you ... sometimes they don't !

Tracking will show an item coming in to the P/O ... being sent to Customs ... back in 4 to 15 minutes & off it goes for further 'processing & **delivery.'* 

*I was 'po'd the other day 'cause mine was 'sent out for delivery ', then 'rescheduled' 2 hours later for the 'next business day' ... which turned out to be 2 days (???).*

*The P/O delivery guy pointed out to me, today, that they put their badge # on the Customs form when you get nailed. I went back & checked. Sure enough, it's been the same* *S.O.B. ... every time ...

when I've been hit with the 'full menu'.... DAMN !!!* o| :-d* Never-the-less, that's apparently not so bad !!! Your system really sucks !*


----------



## JohnQFord

GW-9400NVJ-2JF & GW-9400BJ-1JF


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *257 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *113 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *59 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *51 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots, Mrcrooka1)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *43 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *25 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *2 watches *(Burosgts, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *22 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying)

*Together* ...................................................... *626 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

(waiting for the official title... any ideas?) - JohnQFord (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 429

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ericwanch

Finally received my 1st Rangeman - Rescue Red.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

ericwanch said:


> Finally received my 1st Rangeman - Rescue Red.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Congratulations Eric. Looks GREAT !! |>|>|> (especially on an 'old' guy !! ) Nice going !*


----------



## doughead

Fresh from the oven!


----------



## JohnQFord

doughead said:


> Fresh from the oven!


*My 'Compliments' to the chef ! |>|>|> Congratulations !!! *


----------



## doughead

JohnQFord said:


> *My 'Compliments' to the chef ! |>|>|> Congratulations !!! *


Thank you Sir John!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *258 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *113 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *59 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *51 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots, Mrcrooka1)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *43 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *26 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *2 watches *(Burosgts, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *22 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying)

*Together* ...................................................... *628 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

(waiting for the official title... any ideas?) - JohnQFord (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 431

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ad33lak

My first, but definitely not the last:


----------



## ad33lak

Has anyone tried the red bands and bezel on the Lightning Yellow, to create a Rising Red/Iron man look?


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *258 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *59 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *51 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots, Mrcrooka1)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *43 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *26 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *2 watches *(Burosgts, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *22 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying)

*Together* ...................................................... *629 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

(waiting for the official title... any ideas?) - JohnQFord (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 432

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

ad33lak said:


> My first, but definitely not the last:


*INCREDIBLE !!!* _(en Francais)  _*... **Nice acquisition !!! |>|>|>*


----------



## Pjbwatches

Hi
Just got this g-shock rangeman yesterday! 
My first ever watch was a g-shock dw5900 back in 1992. I owned that watch until recently. I managed to source a nos bezel and strap which restored the dw5900 back to mint condition! I then made the mistake of selling it! Regretted it ever since. So now I have a g-shock again. Could not be happier with the watch!


----------



## peacemaker885

Just sold mine. Its anexcellent watch. Thanks!


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

The best watch ever!
It has been such a hit for a past year.
Welcome all new owners!
i dare, i double dare you to have just one


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *259 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *59 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *51 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots, Mrcrooka1)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *43 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *26 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *2 watches *(Burosgts, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *22 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying)

*Together* ...................................................... *630 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

(waiting for the official title... any ideas?) - JohnQFord (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 433

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

FJay Iceberg White said:


> The best watch ever!
> It has been such a hit for a past year.
> Welcome all new owners!
> i dare, i double dare you to have just one


*Sure !!! ... you couldn't have thrown that out there a month & a half ago ... NOooooo !!! :-d:-d:-d*


----------



## mgh1967

Quickly becoming my favorite G









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *260 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *59 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *51 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots, Mrcrooka1)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *43 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *26 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *2 watches *(Burosgts, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *22 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying)

*Together* ...................................................... *631 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

(waiting for the official title... any ideas?) - JohnQFord (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 434

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## BIDS

Permission to come aboard Captain.


----------



## Piowa

Permission granted. Eagle has landed.

Thanks JohnQ for "Nueve Ranger" name for 9 Rangers folks.

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *261 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *59 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *51 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots, Mrcrooka1)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *43 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *26 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *2 watches *(Burosgts, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *22 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying)

*Together* ...................................................... *632 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Nueve Ranger * - JohnQFord (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 435

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tomcio244

My modified olive.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *261 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *59 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *51 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots, Mrcrooka1)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *43 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *26 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *2 watches *(Burosgts, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244)

*Together* ...................................................... *633 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Nueve Ranger * - JohnQFord (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 436

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Spartan300

After two months, I finally snap a pic! Officially on the board.


----------



## JohnQFord

*Piowa ... I know this is right out of 'left field' ... but could you add this one to the list please? ... part of today's 'catch'! 







*


----------



## aalin13

I have finally joined the club :-d


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *263 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *59 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *52 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *43 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *26 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *2 watches *(Burosgts, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244)

*Together* ...................................................... *636 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*'DECA' Ranger*- JohnQFord (10 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 438

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ShoRtieEX1

Add me in


----------



## Piowa

*Zrobione, gratulacje
Done, congrats

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *264 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *59 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *52 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *43 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *26 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *2 watches *(Burosgts, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244)

*Together* ...................................................... *637 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*'DECA' Ranger*- JohnQFord (10 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 439

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## LastStarfighter

This thread pushed me over the edge. I had to get one for myself, the only non automatic in my collection


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *265 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *59 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *52 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *43 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *26 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *2 watches *(Burosgts, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244)

*Together* ...................................................... *638 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*'DECA' Ranger*- JohnQFord (10 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 440

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## olitinto

Add me to the list. Here is my GW9400NV-2 hanging out with its brothers...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *265 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *59 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *52 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *26 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *2 watches *(Burosgts, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244)

*Together* ...................................................... *639 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*'DECA' Ranger*- JohnQFord (10 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 441

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rotbaer

Black with positive display.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *266 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *59 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *52 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *26 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *2 watches *(Burosgts, Sma)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244)

*Together* ...................................................... *640 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*'DECA' Ranger*- JohnQFord (10 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 442

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

*Hi Piowa. Got 2 more to add to the count .... please. Gonna' be awhile 'til the next one ! 
















*


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *266 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *52 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *26 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *3 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244)

*Together* ...................................................... *642 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*OverDozen Ranger*- JohnQFord (12 watches)*

Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Cypress8, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 442

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cypress8

My 8th ranger in the house


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *266 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *52 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *26 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *4 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord, Cypress8)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244)

*Together* ...................................................... *643 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*OverDozen Ranger*- JohnQFord (12 watches)*

Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 442

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## doomguy10011

You can add me to the list.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *267 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *52 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *26 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *4 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord, Cypress8)

*Mods* ............................................................ *23 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244)

*Together* ...................................................... *644 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*OverDozen Ranger*- JohnQFord (12 watches)*

Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 443

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MercifulFate

Would you guys say the Rangeman is comfortable enough to wear 24/7?


----------



## aalin13

MercifulFate said:


> Would you guys say the Rangeman is comfortable enough to wear 24/7?


I find it to be very comfortable, it is a heavier watch than more basic G Shocks, but as I'm used to automatic on bracelet, this is quite light weight in comparison. I find the strap to be very comfortable, and it sits more flush with the wrist, instead of bulging out like the DW-6900 for example. My only issue with the Rangeman is the height, it makes it a bit hard to be worn underneath long sleeves


----------



## JohnQFord

*Piowa,

No additional watches ... but I did swap bezels between a Black pos & a Rescue Red neg if that changes the mix in your count: 








*


----------



## Foxman2k

Just picked this up. Men in blue with positive module.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *267 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *52 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *26 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *4 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord, Cypress8)

*Mods* ............................................................ *24 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k)

*Together* ...................................................... *645 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White (13 watches)

*OverDozen Ranger*- JohnQFord (12 watches)*

Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 444

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Foxman2k said:


> Just picked this up. Men in blue with positive module.


Looks, goooood!
Welcome. It's usually 2-3 or more kind a thing. Impossible to have just one.


----------



## Foxman2k

Yeah I like the traditional men in navy with the blacked out display. But I have a negative display g shock so this time wanted something legible. I also read that with all the features on the range man the positive display is easier.


----------



## Foxman2k

The love the sea and the earth model is very tempting but pretty much sold out I think  maybe someone will put one up for sale


----------



## Foxman2k

The rangeman is a nice addition to the above


----------



## Snoweagle

Absolutely loving the Ranger and great to see so many guys here having at least one! Recently brought it on my honeymoon to Melbourne and it's a great tool to monitor air temperatures, pressure and altitudes when going on the Great Ocean Road.


----------



## JohnQFord

Snoweagle said:


> Absolutely loving the Ranger and great to see so many guys here having at least one! Recently brought it on my honeymoon to Melbourne and it's a great tool to monitor air temperatures, pressure and altitudes when going on the Great Ocean Road.


*
I'm truly 'overcome' by the romantic tones of your post ! 

Did you take your new bride with you? :-s

Has she put the watch thru the garburator yet?* :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Snoweagle

JohnQFord said:


> *
> I'm truly 'overcome' by the romantic tones of your post !
> 
> Did you take your new bride with you? :-s
> 
> Has she put the watch thru the garburator yet?* :-d:-d:-d


Nah she has no grudges against any of my watches, so nothing to do with each other!


----------



## ad33lak

*@Fjay Iceberg White

@JohnQFord

@Yankeexpress*

Still can't believe I've not seen red bands and bezel on the Lightning Yellow, to create a Rising Red/Iron man.

Am I the only one that wants to see this mod?


----------



## JohnQFord

ad33lak said:


> *@Fjay Iceberg White
> 
> @JohnQFord
> 
> @Yankeexpress*
> 
> Still can't believe I've not seen red bands and bezel on the Lightning Yellow, to create a Rising Red/Iron man.
> 
> Am I the only one that wants to see this mod?


*Yah ... Fjay Iceberg White & Yankeexpress ... why haven't you done this ... & what's taking you so long?* :-d:-d:-d

*So you really want to just do this but with the Rangeman instead of the Frog ? * (Photo courtesy of another WUS member):


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

How are we calling this one. Ironrangeman?


----------



## ad33lak

Thanks for the mod *FJay Iceberg White

*I like it, going to try hunt down a LY Rangie, though I do have the grey earth watch on the way


----------



## JohnQFord

*Hi Piowa ... time to add a 2nd Camo ... if you would, please ? 








*


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *267 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *52 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *26 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *5 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8)

*Mods* ............................................................ *24 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k)

*Together* ...................................................... *646 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White, JohnQFord (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 444

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Foxman2k

Exciting news - a very hard to find now "love the sea and th earth" model it going to be joining my blue modded one. 

A huge thanks to JohnQFord for helping make this happen, an overall good dude  will send pics one I have it.


----------



## fitsector

Hey Piowa! Another Rescue Red to the family!!! so happy with the purchase so far, at the beginning wasn´t sure about the red color, but can´t resist that firefighter equipment look.

Since the rule on the internet seems to be > picture or didn´t happened... here´s the proof


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *267 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *52 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *5 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8)

*Mods* ............................................................ *24 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k)

*Together* ...................................................... *647 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White, JohnQFord (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 445

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mbnv992

Just got mine today !


----------



## JohnQFord

mbnv992 said:


> Just got mine today !


*'Citin' eh ???  CONGRATULATIONS !!! :-!:-!:-!*


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *268 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *52 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *5 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8)

*Mods* ............................................................ *24 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k)

*Together* ...................................................... *648 watches
*
*
Master of Rangeness *- Fjay Iceberg White, JohnQFord (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 446

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

*Camo is in. *




































First impression: I really hoped that Casio designers had more creativity so to speak. Color is darker green and mixed with orange? And camo pattern SHOULD go all around the watch, not just the band. I still love it. It's Rangeman and i had to have.

Couldn't wait to take apart. The ring around the display is outstanding. 









*Compared between two greens, i absolutely love Olive Green Negative. I had made 4 positives out of it, but still keep coming back to original negative display.It's just looks better! I think Black Deco Screws look better on both Rangers. *


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

FJay Iceberg White said:


> *Camo is in. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First impression: I really hoped that Casio designers had more creativity so to speak. Color is darker green and mixed with orange? And camo pattern SHOULD go all around the watch, not just the band. I still love it. It's Rangeman and i had to have.
> 
> Couldn't wait to take apart. The ring around the display is outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Compared between two greens, i absolutely love Olive Green Negative. I had made 4 positives out of it, but still keep coming back to original negative display.It's just looks better! I think Black Deco Screws look better on both Rangers. *


Awesome FJay Iceberg  Great Ranger, great shots. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Izzy Does It

FJay Iceberg White said:


> *Camo is in. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First impression: I really hoped that Casio designers had more creativity so to speak. Color is darker green and mixed with orange? And camo pattern SHOULD go all around the watch, not just the band. I still love it. It's Rangeman and i had to have.
> 
> Couldn't wait to take apart. The ring around the display is outstanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Compared between two greens, i absolutely love Olive Green Negative. I had made 4 positives out of it, but still keep coming back to original negative display.It's just looks better! I think Black Deco Screws look better on both Rangers. *


Congrats FJay,. I have a question about the black deco screws. Did you paint them yourself? If so, what did you use? Or, are the screws PVD coated?


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Izzy Does It said:


> Congrats FJay,. I have a question about the black deco screws. Did you paint them yourself? If so, what did you use? Or, are the screws PVD coated?


i think they are PVD coated:
PacParts: 91087123915

PS Thank u Izzy and DeepSea! Just couldn't say to another Rangeman.


----------



## Izzy Does It

FJay Iceberg White said:


> i think they are PVD coated:
> PacParts: 91087123915


Super. Thank you. IMO, it's how they should have come from Casio. It's the finishing touch.


----------



## JohnQFord

FJay Iceberg White said:


> *Camo is in. *
> 
> First impression: I really hoped that Casio designers had more creativity so to speak. Color is darker green and mixed with orange? And camo pattern SHOULD go all around the watch, not just the band. I still love it. It's Rangeman and i had to have.
> 
> Couldn't wait to take apart. The ring around the display is outstanding.
> *
> Compared between two greens, i absolutely love Olive Green Negative. I had made 4 positives out of it, but still keep coming back to original negative display.It's just looks better! I think Black Deco Screws look better on both Rangers. *


*Great acquisition FJay !!! |>|>|>

The black screws are a nice subtle mod to both :-! ... nickels & dimes for Casio ... which they should have done. :roll:

Bezel ... yeah ... should have been Camo too ... or make strap plain. Again ... nickels & dimes. :roll:

Guess I'll have to get one or two more now, eh? * (Canadian, eh!)


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

JohnQFord said:


> *Great acquisition FJay !!! |>|>|>
> 
> The black screws are a nice subtle mod to both :-! ... nickels & dimes for Casio ... which they should have done. :roll:
> 
> Bezel ... yeah ... should have been Camo too ... or make strap plain. Again ... nickels & dimes. :roll:
> 
> Guess I'll have to get one or two more now, eh? * (Canadian, eh!)


Eh! Eh! )Canadian Eh!(


----------



## Izzy Does It

Afternoon change up: GR-7900KG


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *268 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *52 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *6 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White)

*Mods* ............................................................ *24 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k)

*Together* ...................................................... *649 watches
*
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White (14 watches)*

Master of Rangeness *- JohnQFord (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 446

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fitsector

Just bought another Rangeman today!! The Black positive. Past week I bought the Red Rescue, the image of the shelf in the store with the Black one left alone were spinning in my mind.. So today I pulled the trigger again... I must be crazy for spending $700usd in less than 8 days....

(a green one were left at the store. And that's the last one in the city... We shall see.)

I'll post pics tomorrow to claim my entrance to the black ones list and the kings of range section!!


----------



## fitsector

My friend Piowa..... here the evidence


----------



## G-Shock Protection




----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *270 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *52 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *6 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White)

*Mods* ............................................................ *24 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k)

*Together* ...................................................... *651 watches
*
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White (14 watches)*

Master of Rangeness *- JohnQFord (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 446

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

fitsector said:


> My friend Piowa..... here the evidence
> 
> View attachment 3560002


*Very nice !!! |>|>|>

Now ... go back & get the **GREEN ** one too !!!* :-!:-!:-!


----------



## fitsector

JohnQFord said:


> *Very nice !!! |>|>|>
> 
> Now ... go back & get the **GREEN ** one too !!!* :-!:-!:-!


I´m still digging the green one... I think I would prefer a desert beige one (If Casio ever produces this color on the Ranger)... but If I see the green with a 20% discount I would don´t care and I´ll buy it in a heart beat!


----------



## chrisrennie44

I only just received my Ranger a week or two ago, but I do love it!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mbnv992

I have to admit, when I bought my Rangeman, my intentions was to only wear it when I went to the gym, work out, be outdoors, need it to time something, etc. However, I find myself wearing it all the time. It is a very comfortable watch and has everything I need IN a watch. I own MANY other watches, but all the other watches in my collection are all analog watches. Having one that's digital, and tells you a TON of information is so cool to have.


----------



## JohnQFord

fitsector said:


> I´m still digging the green one... I think I would prefer a desert beige one (If Casio ever produces this color on the Ranger)... but If I see the green with a 20% discount I would don´t care and I´ll buy it in a heart beat!


*I'm guessing that you get 'pounded' by duties/taxes if you order on-line. If that's the case ... & this is the only one available ... you'd better jump on it.

Once it's gone, you're more likely to have to pay a 20% premium ... that'll be worth several '**heartbeats**' !!!* ;-);-);-)


----------



## fitsector

JohnQFord said:


> *I'm guessing that you get 'pounded' by duties/taxes if you order on-line. If that's the case ... & this is the only one available ... you'd better jump on it.
> 
> Once it's gone, you're more likely to have to pay a 20% premium ... that'll be worth several '**heartbeats**' !!!* ;-);-);-)


They were bought at a local mall, no internet purchase needed. The first G-Shock I bough was 20% off and got another 20% in rebate 
of course there is the possibility of the store not getting this color anymore


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *271 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *52 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *6 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White)

*Mods* ............................................................ *24 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k)

*Together* ...................................................... *652 watches
*
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White (14 watches)*

Master of Rangeness *- JohnQFord (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 447

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## drmctroll

Piowa said:


> *9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *271 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44)
> 
> *9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *114 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak)
> 
> *9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))
> 
> *9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)
> 
> *9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *52 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord)
> 
> *9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)
> 
> *9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)
> 
> *9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *6 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White)
> 
> *Mods* ............................................................ *24 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k)
> 
> *Together* ...................................................... *652 watches
> *
> *
> Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White (14 watches)*
> 
> Master of Rangeness *- JohnQFord (13 watches)
> 
> *Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)
> 
> *Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*
> 
> Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster (7 watches)
> 
> *Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*
> 
> Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*
> 
> Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
> *
> Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
> *
> Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector (2 watches)
> 
> Lone Rangers: 447
> 
> Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


*9400-3 *checking in -- negative display crew . loving my new baby, have her sitting by the window sill charging up atm


----------



## drmctroll

olive with negative display, love her. shes charging up by the window sill atm. love the stealth look, but the negative display might start to get annoying soon


----------



## Foxman2k

Love the Sea and the Earth, just arrived.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *271 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *115 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *53 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *6 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White)

*Mods* ............................................................ *24 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k)

*Together* ...................................................... *654 watches
*
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White (14 watches)*

Master of Rangeness *- JohnQFord (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 448

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## 13rumdays

Count me in. Just arrived yesterday. My very first G. Can't believe it's taken so long to get round to buying one.


----------



## JSM9872

13rumdays said:


> Count me in. Just arrived yesterday. My very first G. Can't believe it's taken so long to get round to buying one.


Congrats!! The rangeman is a great model, you won't be disappointed.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *272 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *115 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *53 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *6 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White)

*Mods* ............................................................ *24 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k)

*Together* ...................................................... *655 watches
*
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White (14 watches)*

Master of Rangeness *- JohnQFord (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, JSM9872 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 449

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JSM9872

This just in!










Thank you again Piowa!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *272 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *116 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *53 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *6 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White)

*Mods* ............................................................ *24 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k)

*Together* ...................................................... *656 watches
*
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White (14 watches)*

Master of Rangeness *- JohnQFord (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 449

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

JSM9872 said:


> This just in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you again Piowa!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


*Congrats John! :-!:-!:-! Are you sure it wasn't addressed to me ? 

Mine has been sitting in the Postal system for a week now ... postal code issues (Rakuten). :-s:-s:-s ... but I'll catch up soon ! *


----------



## viorelgn




----------



## FJay Iceberg White

viorelgn said:


>


 I like it, but i though we are counting Rangemans here


----------



## Edwardkokmj

Green in action woha!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *272 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *117 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *53 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *6 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White)

*Mods* ............................................................ *24 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k)

*Together* ...................................................... *657 watches
*
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White (14 watches)*

Master of Rangeness *- JohnQFord (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 450

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

*Finally completed the Rangeman collection with this GW-9400J-3JF :









Piowa ... please add it to the list.  *


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> *Finally completed the Rangeman collection with this GW-9400J-3JF :
> 
> View attachment 3622994
> 
> 
> Piowa ... please add it to the list.  *


Awesome JohnQ. Lost track here but now you're conquering the Kings as well isn't it


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *272 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *118 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *53 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *6 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White)

*Mods* ............................................................ *24 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k)

*Together* ...................................................... *658 watches
*
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White, JohnQFord (14 watches)*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 450

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

All nine models on one picture









Cheers, Piowa


----------



## geohook

Add me to the list! 

Black positive. I'm going to Iceland and tossed between the protrek and the Rangeman, and went with the rangeman because of it's durability and more of a "beat me up and I can take it" nature of the Rangeman.

Also, being in Iceland, I wanted the barometer function to keep an eye on the pressure for storms.

And, it's really cool.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *273 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *118 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *53 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *6 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White)

*Mods* ............................................................ *24 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k)

*Together* ...................................................... *659 watches
*
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White, JohnQFord (14 watches)*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 451

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Drofremoc

One more! GW-9400-1DR (Black)

Love it!

http://drofremoc.smugmug.com/Other/Watch-Pics/i-jKR8jDT/0/L/Rangeman-L.jpg


----------



## flying

Piowa said:


> All nine models on one picture
> 
> View attachment 3657706
> 
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


I am really interested to see what that new Green/Yellow looks like when they arrive


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *274 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *118 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *53 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *6 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White)

*Mods* ............................................................ *24 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k)

*Together* ...................................................... *660 watches
*
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White, JohnQFord (14 watches)*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 452

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## lazuli22

After following this thread for the past couple of weeks i couldn't resist any more.
Wanted in the first place GW-9400BJ-1JF , but it was to expensive for me and made a little compromise. 
My nights are a lot easier to sleep now


----------



## JohnQFord

lazuli22 said:


> After following this thread for the past couple of weeks i couldn't resist any more.
> Wanted in the first place GW-9400BJ-1JF , but it was to expensive for me and made a little compromise.
> My nights are a lot easier to sleep now


*Great purchase, lazuli22 !!! :-!:-!:-! Give it a week though ... you'll be back to 'sleepless nights' calculating how you can get your 'hands' (wrist) on a second Rangeman ! :think::think::think: *


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *274 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *119 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *53 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *6 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White)

*Mods* ............................................................ *24 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k)

*Together* ...................................................... *661 watches
*
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White, JohnQFord (14 watches)*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 453

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## stueeey

Just the one but love it ^^


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *274 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *120 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *53 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *6 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White)

*Mods* ............................................................ *24 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k)

*Together* ...................................................... *662 watches
*
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White, JohnQFord (14 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 454

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Foxman2k

Just thought I'd post a few shots of the rangeman being used for its intended purpose.


----------



## xenocratex

here we are!... ;-) 
My GW9400-3ER wearing 9430 gearment.


----------



## clarencek

My first. Couldn't resist the carbon strap and camo. Love it!


----------



## Rockfella

Rangeman from India. Got it on April 15th '15


----------



## Dwsjr50

I think my 2 have been counted. Here they are. Gw9400-1 and gw9400-3.
Have a great day.


----------



## JohnQFord

clarencek said:


> My first. Couldn't resist the carbon strap and camo. Love it!


*Way to go, Clarence :-!:-!:-! Great news too ... the new green gel Rangeman will be available in 12 days with the official release set for June 1st !!! 

*


----------



## Rocat

JohnQFord said:


> *Way to go, Clarence :-!:-!:-! Great news too ... the new green gel Rangeman will be available in 12 days with the official release set for June 1st !!!
> 
> *


Please John, once you get your hands on the green gel Rangeman, cause we know you're gonna, take some good up close pictures, preferably in different light conditions. It would be most appreciated.


----------



## Rockfella

Rotating the pic takes 3 secs man!


----------



## JohnQFord

Rocat said:


> Please John, once you get your hands on the green gel Rangeman, cause we know you're gonna, take some good up close pictures, preferably in different light conditions. It would be most appreciated.


*I'll be working my ass off to get one.  If I do ... you'll certainly get the pic's. :-!*


----------



## Rocat

JohnQFord said:


> *I'll be working my ass off to get one.  If I do ... you'll certainly get the pic's. :-!*


We will all appreciate them.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *276 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *121 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *53 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *7 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek)

*Mods* ............................................................ *25 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex)

*Together* ...................................................... *667 watches
*
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White, JohnQFord (14 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 457

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## nripenc

Another Rangeman from India, Count me in!, this is my first G-Shock and ABC watch, said Good Bye to my old Casio Fishing Timer after 6 years!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *277 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *121 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2))

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, Gnus411, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *53 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *7 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek)

*Mods* ............................................................ *25 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex)

*Together* ...................................................... *668 watches
*
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White, JohnQFord (14 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 458

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rockfella

Another proud owner from Gurgaon |>


nripenc said:


> Another Rangeman from India, Count me in!, this is my first G-Shock and ABC watch, said Good Bye to my old Casio Fishing Timer after 6 years!
> 
> View attachment 3722322


----------



## gnus411

*Minus one 9400B-1 and add one  GW9400-1 and one GW9400-3 for me. *


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *278 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *122 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *53 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *53 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *7 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek)

*Mods* ............................................................ *25 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex)

*Together* ...................................................... *669 watches
*
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White, JohnQFord (14 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Gnus411 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 457

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Odie




----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *278 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *122 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *53 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *53 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *8 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie)

*Mods* ............................................................ *25 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex)

*Together* ...................................................... *670 watches
*
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White, JohnQFord (14 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 456

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fitsector

nripenc said:


> Another Rangeman from India, Count me in!, this is my first G-Shock and ABC watch, said Good Bye to my old Casio Fishing Timer after 6 years!
> 
> View attachment 3722322


Do you have a pic of your 6 year old watch?


----------



## fitsector

Im just about to try to convince the woman that I need a third Rangeman.










Wish me luck guys!


----------



## JohnQFord

fitsector said:


> Im just about to try to convince the woman that I need a third Rangeman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck guys!


*GOOD LUCK !!! :-!:-!:-!*


----------



## Tamburello_Rouge

I was just wondering where most of you guys are buying your Rangeman watches. Is ebay the best place? I am in the US and only interested in the 9400-1. Thanks!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

So it's been probably 25 years since I had a G-Shock on my wrist. I've not been the biggest fan of digital watches for various reasons, but I can't deny the convenience. My grandpa was a big fan of G-Shock since he was an avid fisherman, and even though he owned several expensive watches (mostly Rolex), you'd still usually find him with a G-Shock on his wrist. My very first watch was a G-Shock in the late '80s. Then I had a Timex Expedition with a thermometer that I thought was the coolest thing of all time. When I got a little older, I decided I needed to switch to analog watches and the damage was done, the most digital watch I've had since then were a couple Citizen Blue Angels series (a Navihawk that my grandpa bought for me in Hong Kong with the full kit and a Skyhawk my wife bought me as an anniversary present a few years back) and a cheap old-school style Casio solar panel watch I got for a '70s themed Daddy Daughter Dance. I wasn't planning on changing that any time soon, until my family and I walked in to a local jeweler that carries G-Shock and I saw the Rangeman. It was all over after that. My daughter also got her first "real" watch, a Baby-G of some sort that she absolutely loves.

And now I find myself thinking over my next G-Shock purchase. :-x


----------



## JSM9872

Tamburello_Rouge said:


> I was just wondering where most of you guys are buying your Rangeman watches. Is ebay the best place? I am in the US and only interested in the 9400-1. Thanks!


It depends on if you are looking for used or new. Amazon and ebay have comparable prices on new, it fluctuates on where it is lower.

If you want used then you can certainly find those on ebay but also check the private sellers section here, they pop up pretty consistently there too.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## JohnQFord

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> So it's been probably 25 years since I had a G-Shock on my wrist. I've not been the biggest fan of digital watches for various reasons, but I can't deny the convenience. My grandpa was a big fan of G-Shock since he was an avid fisherman, and even though he owned several expensive watches (mostly Rolex), you'd still usually find him with a G-Shock on his wrist. My very first watch was a G-Shock in the late '80s. Then I had a Timex Expedition with a thermometer that I thought was the coolest thing of all time. When I got a little older, I decided I needed to switch to analog watches and the damage was done, the most digital watch I've had since then were a couple Citizen Blue Angels series (a Navihawk that my grandpa bought for me in Hong Kong with the full kit and a Skyhawk my wife bought me as an anniversary present a few years back) and a cheap old-school style Casio solar panel watch I got for a '70s themed Daddy Daughter Dance. I wasn't planning on changing that any time soon, until my family and I walked in to a local jeweler that carries G-Shock and I saw the Rangeman. It was all over after that. My daughter also got her first "real" watch, a Baby-G of some sort that she absolutely loves.
> 
> And now I find myself thinking over my next G-Shock purchase. :-x


Yup ... I was looking over the list of your current arsenal ... you definitely ... I say DEFINITELY:-d ... need another G-Shock !!! 

Welcome to the Casio G-Shock sub-forum ... make yourself at home & enjoy yourself. You'll never be alone !!! :-!:-!:-!

Great choice to start with !!! |>|>|>


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *278 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *123 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *53 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *53 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *8 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie)

*Mods* ............................................................ *25 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex)

*Together* ...................................................... *671 watches
*
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White, JohnQFord (14 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 457

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Tamburello_Rouge

JSM9872 said:


> It depends on if you are looking for used or new. Amazon and ebay have comparable prices on new, it fluctuates on where it is lower.
> 
> If you want used then you can certainly find those on ebay but also check the private sellers section here, they pop up pretty consistently there too.


I'm definitely only interested in new. I've been on Amazon and ebay. I was just wondering if there are known reputable resellers that people have had good experience with or ones I should watch out for that have been problematic. Thanks!


----------



## nripenc

it is in the same pic next to my hand, you can see it laying in the bed, or do you need a close up pic?


----------



## JohnQFord

*Piowa ... please add this one to the count 








*


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *278 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *123 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *53 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *8 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie)

*Mods* ............................................................ *25 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex)

*Together* ...................................................... *672 watches
*
*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (15 watches)
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White (14 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8 (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Patpong, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 457

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## domoon

after satiating the thrist by liking the pictures on last 20 pages of this thread for the past few days, finally mine arrived from Japan








awesome watch, such a joy to wear, and in a great price too!!!
to me, this watch really worth the hype and love. now to resist my self from getting another one x)


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> *Piowa ... please add this one to the count
> 
> View attachment 3755482
> 
> *


Yessss Sir


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

fitsector said:


> Im just about to try to convince the woman that I need a third Rangeman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck guys!


Fito Tell her about our JohnQ    Then she will understand the fascination of the Rangers


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

domoon said:


> after satiating the thrist by liking the pictures on last 20 pages of this thread for the past few days, finally mine arrived from Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome watch, such a joy to wear, and in a great price too!!!
> to me, this watch really worth the hype and love. now to resist my self from getting another one x)


Great choice. Enjoy


----------



## Patpong

My 8th ranger, GW-9400CMJ-3 camo, just arrived today...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *279 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *123 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *53 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *9 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong)

*Mods* ............................................................ *25 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex)

*Together* ...................................................... *674 watches
*
*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (15 watches)
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White (14 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 458

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## biogon

Here's mine! Second-hand, but still beautiful.

Sorry for the crappy picture, I'm stuck in the office today.

I put her on a Keoni Shapeways NATO adapter I stole off a DW5600, and the 1-year-old NATO from my old Riseman.  Got a new NATO on order...

Better pics incoming later!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *280 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *123 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *53 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *9 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong)

*Mods* ............................................................ *25 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex)

*Together* ...................................................... *675 watches
*
*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (15 watches)
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White (14 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 459

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## biogon

Yay! Thanks, Piowa!


----------



## domoon

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Great choice. Enjoy


I will. Hopefully I'll get plenty of fun with it.

Carpatalked


----------



## 2sharp7

My GW9400-3. The only thing I don't like is it's hard to read unless you're in the perfect light. Maybe it's my old eyes, but I'm kind of wishing I would have went with the 9400-1 so I could see the time / functions easier!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *280 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *124 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *53 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *9 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong)

*Mods* ............................................................ *25 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex)

*Together* ...................................................... *676 watches
*
*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (15 watches)
*
Range - Ranger - The Rangest - *Fjay Iceberg White (14 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 460

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

domoon said:


> after satiating the thrist by liking the pictures on last 20 pages of this thread for the past few days, finally mine arrived from Japan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome watch, such a joy to wear, and in a great price too!!!
> to me, this watch really worth the hype and love. now to resist my self from getting another one x)


*Beautiful Rangeman domoon! Congrats! :-!:-!:-!

Which model/colour is the next one going to be ?* :think::-!:-d


----------



## domoon

JohnQFord said:


> *Beautiful Rangeman domoon! Congrats! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> Which model/colour is the next one going to be ?* :think::-!:-d


hah, untill Casio decides to launch positive Orange Rangeman, i can confidently say i'm good for now :-d









pardon the finger prints, it was dim and didn't really visible when i'm at phone. now that it's already bright and i'm viewing it on PC it looks clearer o|


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Last one to complete the puzzle. It"s shiny!


----------



## Foxman2k

Just another pic of mine (already counted piowa) with the Mudman cohort


----------



## mgh1967

My second rangeman 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *280 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *125 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *9 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong)

*Mods* ............................................................ *25 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex)

*Together* ...................................................... *678 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 459

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rocat

My GW-9400-1 hot off the Mail Lady's truck. It had not synced since 3-13-15 and dst was not set to auto. So tonight when it sync's, all will right with the watch. Its been moved to the sunny part of the deck to top off the battery for a few hours.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *281 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *125 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *9 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong)

*Mods* ............................................................ *25 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex)

*Together* ...................................................... *679 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 460

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Teddy Sika

First post first gshock


----------



## JohnQFord

Teddy Sika said:


> First post first gshock


Great choice Teddy! :-!:-!:-! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *281 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *126 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *9 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong)

*Mods* ............................................................ *25 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex)

*Together* ...................................................... *680 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 461

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Emiliano.beneforti

My Rangeman.....


----------



## JohnQFord

Emiliano.beneforti said:


> My Rangeman....
> 
> View attachment 3815522


Nice job E.b. :-!:-!:-! Looks rustic, authentic & certainly unique ! |>|>|>


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *281 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *126 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *60 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *44 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *9 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong)

*Mods* ............................................................ *26 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti)

*Together* ...................................................... *681 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 462

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fitsector

Emiliano.beneforti said:


> My Rangeman.....
> 
> View attachment 3815490
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815522


Any details on how you customized that Ranger?

Love it!


----------



## 1Beginner

Count me in please.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *282 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *126 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *9 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong)

*Mods* ............................................................ *26 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti)

*Together* ...................................................... *684 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots, 1Beginner (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 462

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

1Beginner said:


> Count me in please.


Helluva' beginning !!! :-!:-!:-! Welcome!


----------



## 1Beginner

JohnQFord said:


> Helluva' beginning !!! :-!:-!:-! Welcome!


Tks John.


----------



## XxMACCAxX

Quick question for those with the CMJ camo model. Does it have a backlight image like the "Men In Military Colors" series or is it just a normal plain illumination?


----------



## Cobia

Emiliano.beneforti said:


> My Rangeman.....
> 
> View attachment 3815490
> 
> 
> View attachment 3815522


Looks freaking awesome mate, LOVE the choc brown, if G-shock ever made one like this i'd be all over it, theres not enough G's this colour, cheers


----------



## JohnQFord

XxMACCAxX said:


> Quick question for those with the CMJ camo model. Does it have a backlight image like the "Men In Military Colors" series or is it just a normal plain illumination?


Nope ... just the normal plain illumination !


----------



## XxMACCAxX

JohnQFord said:


> Nope ... just the normal plain illumination !


Cheers mate. After your reply I headed out to the shops and actually saw one and checked it out. The CMJ version impressed me more than I thought it would. I will likely order one online though as the price they had on it in the store was horrendous (as is always the case here in Australia)


----------



## Emiliano.beneforti

Thanks.....&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## Brooklynite718

Just got one. It's a great watch, but I'm worried it may be too large for me. What do you guys think?

Also, it seems to be giving me inaccurate altitude. It tells me I'm 50 feet below sea level, but I know for a fact my house is 250 feet above sea level. Is my watch faulty?


----------



## JohnQFord

Brooklynite718 said:


> Just got one. It's a great watch, but I'm worried it may be too large for me. What do you guys think?
> 
> Also, it seems to be giving me inaccurate altitude. It tells me I'm 50 feet below sea level, but I know for a fact my house is 250 feet above sea level. Is my watch faulty?
> 
> View attachment 3845402


It's not too large for you. It's a 'substantial timepiece'! 

Wear it for a week ... then swap back to your previous smaller watch & see how long you can wear it until you 'HAVE TO' put the Rangeman back on your wrist. :think:

Great acquisition! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *283 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *126 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *9 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong)

*Mods* ............................................................ *26 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti)

*Together* ...................................................... *685 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots, 1Beginner (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 463

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gotshocked

+1 here ... count me in


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *284 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *126 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *9 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong)

*Mods* ............................................................ *26 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti)

*Together* ...................................................... *686 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots, 1Beginner (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 464

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fitsector

fitsector said:


> Im just about to try to convince the woman that I need a third Rangeman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish me luck guys!


And its done!!!!

Got the Olive Green one yesterday!!!

















So its official, Three Rangers now!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *284 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *127 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *9 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong)

*Mods* ............................................................ *26 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti)

*Together* ...................................................... *687 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots, 1Beginner, Fitsector (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 464

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ABOUD

First post and second G, my first G was DW-6700 Skyforce and I just got my RANGEMAN.

Count me in Piowa!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *285 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *127 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *9 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong)

*Mods* ............................................................ *26 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti)

*Together* ...................................................... *688 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots, 1Beginner, Fitsector (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 465

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

ABOUD said:


> First post and second G, my first G was DW-6700 Skyforce and I just got my RANGEMAN.
> 
> Count me in Piowa!
> 
> View attachment 3882538


Nice buy !! |> Congratulations ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## ABOUD

Thanks JohnQFord!

RANGEMAN THE BEAST!


----------



## Akram

Count me in please!


----------



## fitsector

Akram said:


> View attachment 3914602
> 
> 
> Count me in please!


nice update from your previous G!


----------



## johnlummis

finally I can be added to this list
,I can't post pic, i've no idea what an url is


----------



## fitsector

johnlummis said:


> finally I can be added to this list
> ,I can't post pic, i've no idea what an url is


follow this instructions


----------



## JohnQFord

fitsector said:


> follow this instructions


Great instructions *fit* ... you might consider posting in the Resources section, too. :-!|>

Ever get so tired & worn out that your 'focus' goes 'to hell in a hand basket' ? :think::think::think:

That's all that happened here. 

John posted pic's of the watch in 2 other threads & got a little 'wired' here. ... done that myself more than once ! o|


----------



## fitsector

JohnQFord said:


> Great instructions *fit* ... you might consider posting in the Resources section, too. :-!|>
> 
> Ever get so tired & worn out that your 'focus' goes 'to hell in a hand basket' ? :think::think::think:
> 
> That's all that happened here.
> 
> John posted pic's of the watch in 2 other threads & got a little 'wired' here. ... done that myself more than once ! o|


Thanks Man, I´m always in for giving a hand to a anyone who needs it.


----------



## fitsector

johnlummis said:


> finally I can be added to this list
> ,I can't post pic, i've no idea what an url is





JohnQFord said:


> ....John posted pic's of the watch in 2 other threads & got a little 'wired' here. ...


All right folks, here the evidence so our friend John can make it into Piowa´s list.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *287 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *127 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *9 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong)

*Mods* ............................................................ *26 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti)

*Together* ...................................................... *690 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots, 1Beginner, Fitsector (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 467

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Pocketace

Hi everyone
I just joined and this is my first post
I've had G Shocks in my younger days and then to Swiss timepieces 
Lately I've reignited my interest on G shocks and I've come full circle, I guess

Here are my couple of rangeman I just got. Please add to the list. 
I thoroughly enjoyed all your special collections of rangeman on this thread. I hope to get the JDM ones soon!


----------



## JohnQFord

Pocketace said:


> Hi everyone
> I just joined and this is my first post
> I've had G Shocks in my younger days and then to Swiss timepieces
> Lately I've reignited my interest on G shocks and I've come full circle, I guess
> Here are my couple of rangeman I just got. Please add to the list.
> I thoroughly enjoyed all your special collections of rangeman on this thread. I hope to get the JDM ones soon!


Welcome to the club! GREAT START! :-!:-!:-!

I'm sure we'll be seeing more !


----------



## Piowa

Welcome, Pocketace*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *288 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *128 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *9 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong)

*Mods* ............................................................ *26 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti)

*Together* ...................................................... *692 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots, 1Beginner, Fitsector (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Pocketace (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 467

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Crinntoff

hi , you can add me , i have the rangeman camo and really love it.
sorry for my frenglish


----------



## David Holt

I'll spare you another pic...but I have the GW-9400J-1JF


----------



## JohnQFord

Crinntoff said:


> hi , you can add me , i have the rangeman camo and really love it.
> sorry for my frenglish


Welcome to the club ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Crinntoff

JohnQFord said:


> Welcome to the club ! :-!:-!:-!


thank you !!!!!!!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *289 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *128 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *10 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff)

*Mods* ............................................................ *26 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti)

*Together* ...................................................... *694 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots, 1Beginner, Fitsector (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Pocketace, Crinntoff (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 467

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## flying

I have seen a first price on the new "Rangeman Love the Sea and Earth 2015 Limited Edition"
GW-9401 KJ-3R
$523 USD (Here in Thailand & it is a Japan import)

Seems it is due in June


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

flying said:


> I have seen a first price on the new "Rangeman Love the Sea and Earth 2015 Limited Edition"
> GW-9401 KJ-3R
> $523 USD (Here in Thailand & it is a Japan import)
> 
> Seems it is due in June
> 
> View attachment 4062697


Great job flying   Thanks for sharing 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

flying said:


> I have seen a first price on the new "Rangeman Love the Sea and Earth 2015 Limited Edition"
> GW-9401 KJ-3R
> $523 USD (Here in Thailand & it is a Japan import)
> 
> Seems it is due in June
> 
> View attachment 4062697


Perhaps post it here as well  
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=1651082

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## olitinto

Just got my GW9400-3 add me to the list again


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *289 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *10 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff)

*Mods* ............................................................ *26 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti)

*Together* ...................................................... *695 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots, 1Beginner, Fitsector (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Olitinto (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 468

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## XxMACCAxX

New addition and first Rangeman


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *289 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *27 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *11 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx)

*Mods* ............................................................ *26 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti)

*Together* ...................................................... *696 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, Monigots, 1Beginner, Fitsector (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Olitinto (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 469

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gotshocked

Reporting in with my second Rangeman into this count. Why are we counting them anyway? Why are we collecting? Is the earth flat? Who knows! I want a yellow one so badly


----------



## monigots

9400cmj
My 4° rangeman


----------



## fitsector

gotshocked said:


> Reporting in with my second Rangeman into this count. Why are we counting them anyway? Why are we collecting? Is the earth flat? Who knows! I want a yellow one so badly
> View attachment 4209218


oh! another rescue red! there are just a few among us.. 
Love this color


----------



## JohnQFord

fitsector said:


> oh! another rescue red! there are just a few among us..
> Love this color


Yep ... 27 + this one ... according to the count. 

Still holding up @ $417.10 on Rakuten, though. :-!


----------



## Texasjohn

Just gave one to my son for 5th grade graduation. Does that count?

John


----------



## scooter7

please add me in.
GW 9400- 1D
GW 9400RDJ- 4JF

Love them


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *291 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *28 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *13 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7)

*Mods* ............................................................ *26 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti)

*Together* ...................................................... *701 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict, Monigots (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 470

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Nolander

This just arrived today.


----------



## TradeKraft

You can add me to the list too.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *293 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *54 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *28 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *13 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7)

*Mods* ............................................................ *26 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti)

*Together* ...................................................... *703 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict, Monigots (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 472

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

_Need to update the count.
With the recent sales only 6 left and 3 to go. 
Still it's my absolutely favorite watch.
Im still in the pursuit of my favorite Ranger, and i think i just find one!_


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

FJay Iceberg White said:


> _Need to update the count.
> With the recent sales only 6 left and 3 to go.
> Still it's my absolutely favorite watch.
> Im still in the pursuit of my favorite Ranger, and i think i just find one!_


Rangeman > GWF Frogman? 
:-(

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Rangeman > GWF Frogman?
> :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Nope. Rangeman is still my favorite and i wear it 23/7. 
After going through nearly 35 Rangemans: changing everything around, making something extra special looks and customizing them on request from other WUS members, i came to my 3 favorite color combo and im using them all the time.

PS Froggy? There is something about that watch that i cannot explain. But Rangeman is absolute perfect, second to none, A1!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

FJay Iceberg White said:


> Nope. Rangeman is still my favorite and i wear it 23/7.
> After going through nearly 35 Rangemans: changing everything around, making something extra special looks and customizing them on request from other WUS members, i came to my 3 favorite color combo and im using them all the time.
> 
> PS Froggy? There is something about that watch that i cannot explain. But Rangeman is absolute perfect, second to none, A1!


Sure. Everyone has his/ her own preferences. Enjoy your remaining favourites  

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pocketace

After acquiring the black and olive green Rangeman, today I've come across the red one at my local G-Factory

I was so attracted to it! But the price is just not making sense (cents)

Anyway, here it is, in my wrist, side by side with my black Rangeman

I'll sleep on it tonight... Sweet dream 
Dreaming of the red Rangeman!


----------



## fitsector

I totally know what you´re saying. rescue reds are just irresistible.


----------



## pastrana72

Got one today.

Casio G-Shock Frogman GWF-1000 v Rangeman GW-9400BJ


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *293 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *13 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7)

*Mods* ............................................................ *26 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti)

*Together* ...................................................... *705 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Time4Playnow, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict, Monigots (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 473

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Snoweagle

pastrana72 said:


> Got one today.
> 
> Casio G-Shock Frogman GWF-1000 v Rangeman GW-9400BJ


Nice shot! Reminded me of a shot I took some time back as well.


*
PS: Piowa, do not add my GW-9400J-1JF to the list as you already did a long time back. *


----------



## JohnQFord

*Piowa ... please add a couple of the new Rangeman GW-9401KJ-3JR to the list for me. Thank you ! :-!








*


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *293 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *13 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sean and the Earth) .................. *3 watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2))

*Mods* ............................................................ *26 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti)

*Together* ...................................................... *708 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Deepsea_dweller, Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict, Monigots (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 473

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## NotSure

Hello fellow G-Shockers, first post on this wonderful forum! I've had a GW-9400-1 for about a month and love it. Great watch and features, great fit, great looks. 
Last week I also picked up a Gulfmaster with the blue bezel, which coincidently uses the same buckle and keeper except in a satin/matte finish. Swapped those suckers real quick. Both watches are perfect now. Pics or it didn't happen...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

I'm joining the Party Piowa  plus Camo & Earth Ranger

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *293 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *54 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *13 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sean and the Earth) .................. *4 watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* ............................................................ *26 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti)

*Together* ...................................................... *709 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Deepsea_dweller (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict, Monigots (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 473

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *293 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *55 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *14 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sean and the Earth) .................. *4 watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* ............................................................ *26 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti)

*Together* ...................................................... *711 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict, Monigots (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 473

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Foxman2k

Count me in again!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *293 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *55 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *14 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sean and the Earth) .................. *5 watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k)

*Mods* ............................................................ *26 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti)

*Together* ...................................................... *712 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang8man* - Shaggy2002, Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict, Monigots (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 473

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks Piowa 


Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pocketace

Pocketace said:


> After acquiring the black and olive green Rangeman, today I've come across the red one at my local G-Factory
> 
> I was so attracted to it! But the price is just not making sense (cents)
> 
> Anyway, here it is, in my wrist, side by side with my black Rangeman
> 
> I'll sleep on it tonight... Sweet dream
> Dreaming of the red Rangeman!


I've ordered the red Rangeman !
Cannot wait to have it on my wrist... 
I'll share some pics once I have it!


----------



## Mathias1978

Hi!

I could buy very cheap a new GW-9400RD-4ER (197 USD). The question is how to see reverse display? The red, and the reverse screen is not favorite, but very cheap.
Sorry for my bad english.

Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## duke4c

DELETED - technical issues uploading photos... won't let me... it's GW-9401KJ... will try again a bit later...


----------



## duke4c

Mathias1978 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I could buy very cheap a new GW-9400RD-4ER (197 USD). The question is how to see reverse display? The red, and the reverse screen is not favorite, but very cheap.
> Sorry for my bad english.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!


Search the forum... you have to open it up and reverse the film by 90 degrees... some forum members have done this (as far as I know noone did this on rangeman yet) ... I think you might need to purchase new polarizing film and cut it precisely... It's delicate work but it can be done...

Good luck!


----------



## Shaggy2002

You can add another one to the list. Just got a nice present from a member on here.

Thanks Buddy, you know who you are.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Shaggy2002 said:


> You can add another one to the list. Just got a nice present from a member on here.
> 
> Thanks Buddy, you know who you are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I know the member    Well done guys  looks great

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

Mathias1978 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I could buy very cheap a new GW-9400RD-4ER (197 USD). The question is how to see reverse display? The red, and the reverse screen is not favorite, but very cheap.
> Sorry for my bad english.
> 
> Thank you in advance for your help!


NEVER settle because of a sale price ! :roll:

The 'achievement' of a sale price for something you otherwise would not have bought is a very fleeting 'satisfaction'

& soon leads to thoughts of 'What did I do that for ?' or 'Why didn't I get the one I really wanted ?' [You've had the experience on something else before ... I'm sure] :think::think::think:

Deep down, you know better. Get the one you want ! :-!

*AND ... Welcome to the Forum !* :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Silverswoosh

^ This guy speaks the truth!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *293 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *55 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *14 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sean and the Earth) .................. *5 watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k)

*Mods* ............................................................ *27 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002)

*Together* ...................................................... *713 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Duke4c, V6inspireRcaddict, Monigots (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 473

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## duke4c

Show a picture take 2... My 5th ranger...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *293 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *55 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *14 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sean and the Earth) .................. *6 watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c)

*Mods* ............................................................ *27 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002)

*Together* ...................................................... *714 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, Craniotes, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Monigots (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 473

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## craniotes

Might as well chalk me up for #5:


Regards,
Adam


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *294 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *55 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *14 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sean and the Earth) .................. *7 watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c, Craniotes)

*Mods* ............................................................ *27 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002)

*Together* ...................................................... *716 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Monigots (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 473

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

*Not to be added. These are the nine Rangemen released so far in order from top left. 
*My attempt at a 'one shot' reference:


----------



## kazior

this one is mine:


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *295 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kaziol)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *55 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *14 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sean and the Earth) .................. *7 watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c, Craniotes)

*Mods* ............................................................ *27 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002)

*Together* ...................................................... *717 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Monigots (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 474

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CCCP

Now you can add my Green Rangeman too... ;-)


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *295 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kaziol)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *55 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *14 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sean and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c, Craniotes, CCCP)

*Mods* ............................................................ *27 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002)

*Together* ...................................................... *718 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Monigots (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 475

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mannal

Can I play?


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *296 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *55 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *14 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sean and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c, Craniotes, CCCP)

*Mods* ............................................................ *27 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002)

*Together* ...................................................... *719 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Monigots (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 476

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Pocketace

JohnQFord said:


> *Not to be added. These are the nine Rangemen released so far in order from top left.
> *My attempt at a 'one shot' reference:
> View attachment 4461106


very nice picture! I'm super attracted to this watch, arguably one of the nicest looking!


----------



## Everdying

JohnQFord said:


> *Not to be added. These are the nine Rangemen released so far in order from top left.
> *My attempt at a 'one shot' reference:
> View attachment 4461106


the kobe city rangeman GW-9400FBJ is missing


----------



## flying

Everdying said:


> the kobe city rangeman GW-9400FBJ is missing


Not for long...Comes out July 17th
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-...u-limited-edition-1954193-4.html#post17651642


----------



## JohnQFord

flying said:


> Not for long...Comes out July 17th
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/new-...u-limited-edition-1954193-4.html#post17651642


Lord ! ... not this soon o| ... Geez! ... just shoot me now ! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## flying

JohnQFord said:


> Lord ! ... not this soon o| ... Geez! ... just shoot me now ! :-d:-d:-d


LOL...The rangeman road is looong & strewn with booby traps JQ :-!

It is why you have those triple sensors heheh Good Luck & I know your search starts now ;-)


----------



## MrMundy

Hmm is it just me? I saw Love the SEAN and the Earth in piowa's posts


----------



## funzel

a thunderstorm is coming up

please count me in, Piowa 
GW-9400-1


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *297 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *55 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *14 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c, Craniotes, CCCP)

*Mods* ............................................................ *27 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002)

*Together* ...................................................... *720 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Monigots (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 477

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rossi46vr

Count me in. Gone from this to this now :


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *297 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *55 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *14 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c, Craniotes, CCCP)

*Mods* ............................................................ *28 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr)

*Together* ...................................................... *721 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Monigots (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 478

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rush-Shock

First post and reporting in!

GW-9400-1 in red clothes.


----------



## JohnQFord

Rush-Shock said:


> First post and reporting in!
> 
> GW-9400-1 in red clothes.


Great photo *Rush-Shock ! |>|>|>*

Welcome to the forum. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Rush-Shock said:


> First post and reporting in!
> 
> GW-9400-1 in red clothes.


Yep welcome on F17. Fine choice

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *297 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *55 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *14 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c, Craniotes, CCCP)

*Mods* ............................................................ *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* ...................................................... *722 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Monigots (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 479

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jerry7297

Add me down for my 2nd Rangeman ! I just got a 9400-1 new to me watch.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *298 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *55 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *14 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c, Craniotes, CCCP)

*Mods* ............................................................ *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* ...................................................... *723 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Monigots (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 478

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

jerry7297 said:


> Add me down for my 2nd Rangeman ! I just got a 9400-1 new to me watch.


Congrats jerry7297 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## omegagmt

Count me in now. Just got it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *299 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *55 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *14 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c, Craniotes, CCCP)

*Mods* ............................................................ *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* ...................................................... *724 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Monigots (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 479

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fasyl

I'm in as well since about 4 months ago. Fantastic watch!









Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## fasyl

fasyl said:


> I'm in as well since about 4 months ago. Fantastic watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk












Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *300 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy, Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal, JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma, JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *55 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85, Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *14 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c, Craniotes, CCCP)

*Mods* ............................................................ *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* ...................................................... *725 watches
*
*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
*
Rangeman of All Trades* *- *Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong (8 watches)*

Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris - *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)*

Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes (5 watches)*

Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Monigots (4 watches)
*
Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)
*
Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, JonL, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 480

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Foxman2k

Already counted mine, but here I am with the rangeman doing what it does best in Sequoia national park!














































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Foxman2k said:


> Already counted mine, but here I am with the rangeman doing what it does best in Sequoia national park!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very very nice. That's quite a height. Great shots. Enjoy the Ranger 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Foxman2k

It gets hard to breathe at the height!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Foxman2k said:


> It gets hard to breathe at the height!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Check out Bogotá. That's over 8500ft every day 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Oh yes 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JSM9872

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Oh yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Awesome deepsea!! Very nice!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JSM9872 said:


> Awesome deepsea!! Very nice!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


Thank you very much JSM9872    The Ranger party can begin 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Pachoe

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Oh yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Wow Tom!!!!!! beautiful and unique Rangeman!!! Many many many Congrats!!!!!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Wow Tom!!!!!! beautiful and unique Rangeman!!! Many many many Congrats!!!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Thank you so much  Very kind Pachoe.. Gotta make my final verdict under bright daylight and sun tomorrow. Think the jelly green is still a notch more attractive   but the Kobe is a beauty for sure 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## JohnQFord

Great score, Tom !!! :-!:-!:-!

What's the verdict on the colour ??? :think:


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JohnQFord said:


> Great score, Tom !!! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> What's the verdict on the colour ??? :think:


Thank you very much Greg. Very much appreciated  Colour is pretty cool ( Orange King ) but gotta see it tomorrow and also need some sun for the 3 Musketeer group shots 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## monigots

Add me a 9401

My 5° rangeman


----------



## JonL

Looks like I haven't checked-in for a while - 3 Rangers added over the past 6 months:

My January bargain:



Current faves:





Which now brings me to the 5 Ranger club! b-)


----------



## JohnQFord

JonL said:


> Looks like I haven't checked-in for a while - 3 Rangers added over the past 6 months:
> 
> My January bargain:
> 
> 
> 
> Current faves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which now brings me to the 5 Ranger club! b-)


Congrats *JonL* ... 3 of the best ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

JonL said:


> Looks like I haven't checked-in for a while - 3 Rangers added over the past 6 months:
> 
> My January bargain:
> 
> 
> 
> Current faves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which now brings me to the 5 Ranger club! b-)


Wonderful shots and Rangers Jon  and congrats again  Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## NotSure

Does anyone have a picture of the GW9400-3 green Rangeman wearing NV navy clothes? Interested in how the navy looks with the gold eye.


----------



## MrMundy

Took this abt 2 weeks ago.
Managed to sync 2 rangemen while to travelling on the highways of Germany!


----------



## Jack1775

Received as a gift from my wife about three weeks ago and really do love this watch!


----------



## JohnQFord

Jack1775 said:


> View attachment 4812801
> View attachment 4812809
> 
> 
> Received as a gift from my wife about three weeks ago and really do love this watch!


You might as well keep 'er then ... & the wife too ... I guess! 

Congratulations on the watch ... & the wife ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *302 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *56 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *14 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots)
*9400FBJ-4 *(Cobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *734 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 480

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Awesome Piowa, thank you and












Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Joakim Agren

Nice to see you back Piowa. Now you can put me down with another Rangerman this KJ8 one:





This is my second Ranger so I guess that put me in the Kings Of Range category!b-):-d


----------



## Piowa

Piowa said:


> *9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *302 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775)
> 
> *9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)
> 
> *9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)
> 
> *9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)
> 
> *9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren)
> 
> *9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)
> 
> *9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)
> 
> *9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *14 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller)
> 
> *9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots)
> 
> *9400FBJ-4 *(Cobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve)
> 
> *Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)
> 
> *Together* .................................................. .... *735 watches*
> 
> *The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)
> 
> *The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
> 
> *Rangeman of All Trades* Yankeexpress (11 watches)
> 
> *Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)
> 
> *Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)
> 
> *Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)
> 
> Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)
> 
> *Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)
> 
> *Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
> 
> *Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)
> 
> *Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)
> 
> Lone Rangers: 479
> 
> Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

My daily beater on fishtail now:


----------



## NotSure

FJay Iceberg White said:


> My daily beater on fishtail now:


That is awesome. I was eyeballing the frog strap and ranger lugs last time I had them apart and it looked close. How much trimming of the frog strap did you have to do?


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

NotSure said:


> That is awesome. I was eyeballing the frog strap and ranger lugs last time I had them apart and it looked close. How much trimming of the frog strap did you have to do?


I trimmed a hairline on both sides and upper part too. fit just fine.


----------



## NotSure

FJ's mod just killed page 187
On a side note, being a Toyota 4x4 fan, we need some more pictures of the FJ =)


----------



## ianm74

Adding my GW-9400J-1JF - purchased last month. Since then its been camping in Yamanashi and volunteering up in Tohoku ( where the Tsunami hit a few years ago ) and holding up nicely. And my first G-Shock since a 12 Beasts purchased way back in 2000 !


----------



## Time4Playnow

Piowa said:


> Piowa said:
> 
> 
> 
> *9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *302 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775)
> 
> *9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)
> 
> *9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)
> 
> *9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)
> 
> *9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren)
> 
> *9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)
> 
> *9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)
> 
> *9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *14 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller)
> 
> *9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots)
> 
> *9400FBJ-4 *(Cobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve)
> 
> *Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)
> 
> *Together* .................................................. .... *735 watches*
> 
> *The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)
> 
> *The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
> 
> *Rangeman of All Trades* Yankeexpress (11 watches)
> 
> *Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)
> 
> *Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)
> 
> *Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)
> 
> Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)
> 
> *Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)
> 
> *Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)
> 
> *Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)
> 
> *Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)
> 
> Lone Rangers: 479
> 
> Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster
> 
> Cheers, Piowa
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Piowa,
> Just wanted to point out -- somehow the title for those of us with 6 Rangers ("Just Chuck Norris") disappeared??!! :rodekaart
> 
> Now, you wouldn't want to disappoint Chuck Norris, would you??!! LOL
> 
> Thanks as usual for all of your counting efforts.
> 
> ...signed....T4PN -- i.e., Just Chuck Norris! :-d:-d:-d
Click to expand...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *303 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *129 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *61 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *55 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *45 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *29 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *14 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Cobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *4 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *736 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 480

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Dus

Count me in, here all my rangers!!!


----------



## JohnQFord

Dus said:


> Count me in, here all my rangers!!!


All the Rangemen ... all the Kings ... hell of a debut *Dus* !!! :-!:-!:-!

Welcome to the forum !


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *304 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *130 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *62 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *56 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *15 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *11** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Cobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *746 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 480

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MandoBear

OK, OK... I crumbled.... :-d

GW-9400-1DR arrived today (from MyWatchesHub.com in Singapore). About the best door-to-door price I could find for delivery into the UK, and super-stealthy under the radar too... ;-)

I have to say it, but in many respects, the Rangeman feels like the alpha-dog of digital G-Shocks - just so fully-featured and... well... everything... the feel and action of those big, piston-like, metal buttons, the presence, the legibility, and the comfort on the wrist - even for someone like me with slim wrists. Overall, a much more unified and satisfying design than the Riseman in my opinion.

Will post pics when I have some decent light to take photos by.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *305 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *130 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *62 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *56 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *15 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *11** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Cobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *5 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *747 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 481

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dgray

Not hubby


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MandoBear

MandoBear said:


> OK, OK... I crumbled.... :-d
> 
> GW-9400-1DR arrived today (from MyWatchesHub.com in Singapore). About the best door-to-door price I could find for delivery into the UK, and super-stealthy under the radar too... ;-)
> 
> I have to say it, but in many respects, the Rangeman feels like the alpha-dog of digital G-Shocks - just so fully-featured and... well... everything... the feel and action of those big, piston-like, metal buttons, the presence, the legibility, and the comfort on the wrist - even for someone like me with slim wrists. Overall, a much more unified and satisfying design than the Riseman in my opinion.
> 
> Will post pics when I have some decent light to take photos by.


If proof were needed...

















































Rocking the Ranger today - really enjoying it. I find it wears very unobtrusively - for such a large watch.


----------



## mysfit

Great watch ! Is it possible to mod it with a negative display ?


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

mysfit said:


> Great watch ! Is it possible to mod it with a negative display ?


everything is possible:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f43/how-convert-plain-dw-5600-negative-display-129102.html


----------



## mysfit

Thanx i have already read this thread....I have only seen several mods by changing module display but no nomds with adhesive polarizing film on a Rangeman ....


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

mysfit said:


> Thanx i have already read this thread....I have only seen several mods by changing module display but no mods with adhesive polarizing film on a Rangeman ....


so what's hold up then?
i took apart 3 modules from Frogman, Rangeman and DW-6900 and they are all the same structure. Easy, fast and no problem.


----------



## mysfit

Sure, no problem. i do not want to buy 2 waches to make one that's all .You made nice mods i like them very much.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *305 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *130 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *62 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *56 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *15 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *11** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Cobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *748 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 481

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## HaulsFather

My first rangeman GW-9400-1


----------



## mirciox

After the mudman and king, i am back with the rangeman


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *306 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *131 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *62 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *56 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *15 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *11** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Cobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *750 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 483

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## time_freak

I got the 9400-1 3 weeks ago. I've had G Shocks since the 80's and this is THE BEST!!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

HaulsFather said:


> View attachment 5026777
> 
> 
> My first rangeman GW-9400-1


Awesome and fantastic shot. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## HaulsFather

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome and fantastic shot. Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thankyou so much Deepsea_dweller.

Have a great day! (^_^)/


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *307 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *131 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *62 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *56 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *15 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *11** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Cobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *751 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 484

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## RIVI1969

lazuli22 said:


> After following this thread for the past couple of weeks i couldn't resist any more.
> Wanted in the first place GW-9400BJ-1JF , but it was to expensive for me and made a little compromise.
> My nights are a lot easier to sleep now


I have the same one and I love it except for the negative display that it is so dim sometimes it seems to be in "sleep mode".


----------



## Fawkesguy

9400-1 just arrived today. I'm used to my 5610 and I expected the Rangeman to look ridiculous on my 6.75" wrist. I'm pleasantly surprised! Yes it's big, but it wears so nicely. |>


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *308 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *131 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *62 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *56 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *15 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *11** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Cobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *752 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Pocketace, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 485

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli

Fawkesguy said:


> 9400-1 just arrived today. I'm used to my 5610 and I expected the Rangeman to look ridiculous on my 6.75" wrist. I'm pleasantly surprised! Yes it's big, but it wears so nicely. |>


I will receive tomorrow, big case, small display, but I love it!

Phone: Galaxy Note 4
Watch: G-Shock Gulfmaster


----------



## JohnQFord

Fawkesguy said:


> 9400-1 just arrived today. I'm used to my 5610 and I expected the Rangeman to look ridiculous on my 6.75" wrist. I'm pleasantly surprised! Yes it's big, but it wears so nicely. |>


Congratulations *Fawkesguy* ... it does look *GOOD !!! *:-!:-!:-!


----------



## jkd2

Hi,
I am New Member. This is my first time to post it. 
I just got Casio G shock Mudmaster Gwg 1000.
Just would like to share it. 
Thanks for reading.
I have some picture of Gwg 1000


----------



## Piowa

Jkd2, I have posted your picture here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/mudmaster-gwg-1000-counting-thread-2239425-4.html

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Pocketace

I was disappointed when I was told that the red rangeman I ordered online was out of stock... This evening I chanced upon a yellow 30th anniversary edition rangeman
I could not resist the temptation 
Here it is, the latest addition to the family!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *308 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *131 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *56 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *15 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *11** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Cobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *753 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 485

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

Pocketace said:


> I was disappointed when I was told that the red rangeman I ordered online was out of stock... This evening I chanced upon a yellow 30th anniversary edition rangeman
> I could not resist the temptation
> Here it is, the latest addition to the family!


Now ... that's a *Pocket Ace* ... Pocketace !!! Congratulations ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## fcasoli

My new device, but the screen could be bigger than one inch...










Phone: Galaxy Note 4
Watch: G-Shock Gulfmaster


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *309 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *131 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, Time4Playnow, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *56 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *15 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *11** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Cobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *754 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 486

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow

Piowa, could you please update my count to six Rangers? I've sold off a Ranger and given one away, and picked up a few, but I'm at six now.

Normally I'd consider going back to six a "demotion" in the counting thread, but how could it be anything other than a PROmotion since I am once again "Just Chuck Norris"???!! :-d If anything, it's an honor! :-!

Thanks Piowa!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *309 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *131 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *62 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *56 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *15 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *11** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *753 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 486

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jkd2

Hi JohnQFord,

How are you?

Tonight I will get Rangeman Yellow 30th Anniversary from you(it is in Nathan condominium). And I will manage the money to pay you tomorrow for Casio G-Shock Rangeman 'Love The Sea & The Earth' Model GW-9400KJ-8JR BNIB

Hope you have more good Watches,

Jkd2

From Bangkok, Thailand



JohnQFord said:


> Now ... that's a *Pocket Ace* ... Pocketace !!! Congratulations ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## JohnQFord

jkd2 said:


> Hi JohnQFord,
> 
> How are you?
> 
> Tonight I will get Rangeman Yellow 30th Anniversary from you(it is in Nathan condominium). And I will manage the money to pay you tomorrow for Casio G-Shock Rangeman 'Love The Sea & The Earth' Model GW-9400KJ-8JR BNIB
> 
> Hope you have more good Watches,
> 
> Jkd2
> 
> From Bangkok, Thailand


I'm great Sitta. I'll PM or email you. Lots still available. 

waiting for you to post your new Yellow Lightning Rangeman !!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## jkd2

Hi everyone,

I got the watch from JohnQFord already.

It is very nice and new.










Dare not to wear watch but will happily watch it. It is too beautiful.

Thank you Greg(JohnQFord user).

Jkd2

From Bangkok, Thailand.


----------



## JohnQFord

jkd2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got the watch from JohnQFord already.
> 
> It is very nice and new.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203834
> 
> 
> Dare not to wear watch but will happily watch it. It is too beautiful.
> 
> Thank you Greg(JohnQFord user).
> 
> Jkd2
> 
> From Bangkok, Thailand.


You're welcome Sitta. Dare to wear it ... let's see it on your wrist ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *309 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *131 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *56 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *15 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *11** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *6 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *754 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 487

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

jkd2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got the watch from JohnQFord already.
> 
> It is very nice and new.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5203834
> 
> 
> Dare not to wear watch but will happily watch it. It is too beautiful.
> 
> Thank you Greg(JohnQFord user).
> 
> Jkd2
> 
> From Bangkok, Thailand.


Huge congrats Jkd2 and well done Greg  It's truly a beauty. Greetings to Thailand. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## jkd2

I wear it already. You can see Family members too. 
Thank you JohnQFord.

Jkd user.

_From Bangkok, Thailand. _











JohnQFord said:


> You're welcome Sitta. Dare to wear it ... let's see it on your wrist ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## JohnQFord

jkd2 said:


> I wear it already. You can see Family members too.
> Thank you JohnQFord.
> 
> Jkd user.
> 
> _From Bangkok, Thailand. _
> 
> View attachment 5212330


The collection is building quickly Sitta ! |>|>|>

Congratulations on a job well done ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *309 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *131 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *56 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *15 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *7 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *756 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Jkd2 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 487

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

Adding a Kobe to the pile, Piowa. Thanks!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *309 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *131 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *56 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *15 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *8 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *757 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, D1cky986, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Jkd2 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 487

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

yankeexpress said:


> Adding a Kobe to the pile, Piowa. Thanks!


Lovely Yankee. Couldn't be any better. Great timing. Just heard its discontinued ( Joakim ) Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## D1cky986

Busy year for the Rangeman, so 3 to add for me please Piowa..

Love the Sea & Earth
Camo
Kobe


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *309 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *131 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *56 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *16 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *760 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Jkd2 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 487

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mf6532

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *310 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *131 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress, Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *56 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *16 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *761 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Jkd2 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 488

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yankeexpress

12 Rangeman, with 6 mods including the original positive green and blue Rangeman










The positive green and black both went on the round trip Trans-Pacific voyage with me, USA to China and back by sea.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *310 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *132 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *56 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (3), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *16 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *762 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (17 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Jkd2 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 488

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jkd2

Hi Everyone, 
I got new Rangeman from JohnQFord. It is new. Casio G-Shock Rangeman 'Love The Sea & The Earth' Model GW-9400KJ-8JR BNIB









Thank you so much JonhnQFord. 
And thanks to Wus too.

Jkd2


----------



## JohnQFord

jkd2 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I got new Rangeman from JohnQFord. It is new. *Casio G-Shock Rangeman 'Love The Sea & The Earth' Model GW-9400KJ-8JR BNIB*
> 
> View attachment 5361938
> 
> 
> Thank you so much JonhnQFord.
> And thanks to Wus too.
> 
> Jkd2


Once again, Sitta, you're welcome. Great photo, by the way ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *310 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *132 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *56 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *16 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *762 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 488

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## arogle1stus

Piowa:
Planning on purchasing the olive drab colored 9400 this month.
Amazon has them @ $176.00 USD.
Have 4 G's, 1 MDV106 and 1 Edifice.
Son in law has 11 G Shocks.

Lou Snutt


----------



## DMCBanshee

*At work with my new G-Shock
*


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *310 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *133 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *56 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *16 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *763 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 489

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## scooby

You can add me to the list:-!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *311 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *133 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *56 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *16 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *764 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 490

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MrCheez

Just got mine!!! Loving it!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *311 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *133 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *16 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *765 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 491

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TradeKraft

I switched out the bezel and straps on my black 9400, I'm not sure where that puts mine.


----------



## mtb2104

Adding another camo


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *311 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *133 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *17 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *766 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 492

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*double post, sorry*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mtb2104 said:


> Adding another camo


Congrats again mtb2104. Great double delight. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## fcasoli

mtb2104 said:


> Adding another camo


Mine tomorrow

Phone: Galaxy Note 4
Watches: G-Shock Gulfmaster, Rangeman, GW-M5600


----------



## Dr.Who

Hello fellows,

This is my first post on WUS. I've been following this forum for a while and finally decided to join.

I own quite a few automatic mechanical watches, and I like them. They really are nice.
They solve the timekeeping problem by using classical physics invented by names such as Galilei and Newton. They are not very accurate as I'm sure everybody knows, but they are fascinating.

Surpisingly, this watch is also mechanical.

Quantum mechanical, that is, but mechanical nevertheless (quantum mechanics means simply how atoms, electrons, photons and other tiny things move and interact). Classical mechanics describes how big things move and quantum mechanics describe how small things move. Therefore a digital watch is actually mechanical.

Modern quantum mechanics was invented by scientists like, Max Planc,Albert Einstein, Niels Bohr, Richard Feynman, Julian Schwinger, Schrodinger, Pauli, Dirac and many, many others. Without them we simply wouldn't have such a nice, accurate, efficient and brilliant timekeeping device as Casio G-Shock.

I give you one example why this is true:

Albert Einstein got his Nobel prize - not because of theory of general relativity as many people still think - but from something called "photoelectric effect". It basically says that light can come as a quantized packets of energy (called photons) and they have the ability to knock off electrons from metals - provided that those incoming photons have the right energy. It means that energy of the light can be transformed into electricity.

Nowadays the single most important application of Einsteins photoelectric effect is a solar panel.

So, massive thumbs up for you, Albert. Thanks to you I now have a solar panel on my watch 

And that is just an one simple example of the remarkable importance of quantum mechanics. Everything which has semicondctors (transistors,processors,diodes etc), lcd displays, or such, owns it's very existence to the modern quantum physics and the geniuses behind it.

Anyway, the watch.

It's the best watch I've ever owned. Simple as that. Nothing else comes even close. And it's my first quantum mechanical watch since 80's.

Count me in, Piowa.


----------



## fcasoli

The counter for Camouflage can increase by 1

Total Rangeman = 2 (Black positive + Camouflage)

thanks










Phone: Galaxy Note 4
Watches: G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman, GW-M5600


----------



## Juansavage

I have one. It's a nice watch






, but I feel that I'm too masculine for this watch.


----------



## Juansavage

Albert Einstein would have worn the 9400. That's why I bought it.


----------



## fcasoli

Juansavage said:


> Albert Einstein would have worn the 9400. That's why I bought it.


Rangeman is the result of the Einstein theory... 

Phone: Galaxy Note 4
Watches: G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman, GW-M5600


----------



## Dr.Who

Juansavage said:


> Albert Einstein would have worn the 9400. That's why I bought it.


No doubt about that.

Sadly poor Albert passed away in 1955, so he never had the opportunity.

Since digital watches were not invented in his era, he had to rely on gears and levers provided by Longines. He should have had 9400. After all he was one of the fathers of quantum mechanics - and first to realize the true essence of time (and space).

Albert Einstein's Longines watch fetches a record price at auction - Swatch Group


----------



## Dr.Who

Juansavage said:


> I have one. It's a nice watch, but I feel that I'm too masculine for this watch.


  

When I first saw the specs about Rangeman, my initial thought was that this watch is absolutely huge! 53.5mm wide and 55.2 long! My goodness!
After a while, I settled down and thought about it. I took some measurements, compared those against my other watches and realized that it's not THAT bad.

So I ordered one.

When it arrived, I was surprised!

Actually it's not that big after all. If anything, it's quite small.

And I know the reason why that is. It took me some time to figure it out, but now I know.

It's all down to the size of the actual watch face. Face of the watch is quite small, but the bezel is not. On the other hand, the dominating factor of the appearance of a watch is the size of it's face. Therefore the impression of an actual size of the watch is dictated by the size of the face.

It's like an oil painting. You could have an oil painting of a size of a post card.

It doesn't matter how big the frame is - the painting is still tiny as a post card.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *312 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *134 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *18 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *769 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 493

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## squarebox

At Mount Bromo, Indonesia with my ever-trusty Rangeman.


----------



## Pachoe

Reporting mine Piowa!










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *312 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *134 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *770 watches*

*The Rangest Men on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Men on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 494

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *312 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *134 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *770 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 494

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G and Gripmaster

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Reporting mine Piowa!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Wow  Absolutely stunning Pachoe and huge congrats. Think it should be added to Piowa's list
"Best Rangeman photos"



Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

squarebox said:


> At Mount Bromo, Indonesia with my ever-trusty Rangeman.


Stunning too

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Wow  Absolutely stunning Pachoe and huge congrats. Think it should be added to Piowa's list "Best Rangeman photos"


I just was thinking about it few minutes ago. 


Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Dr.Who

As it has been mentioned over and over again, it's totally impossible to own just ONE Rangeman - much like it's totally impossible to drink just one beer - I came into this conclusion.

It's utter nonsense!

Surely, nobody needs more than one Rangeman!

And just to prove a point, I bought another one!

And believe me; I can quit whenever I want!


----------



## Dr.Who

Oh, I forgot to mention. Please, count this in, Piowa. It's a 9400J.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *313 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr. Who)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *134 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *771 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli, Dr.Who (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 493

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *313 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *134 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *771 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Sma, Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli, Dr.Who (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 493

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Dr.Who

Thank you Piowa.

Seriously speaking, this watch is unbelievably good. It is out-of-this-world good. It's better than any watch I've ever owned. It is that good.

I simply cannot overemphasize how good this watch is - and I'm absolutely sure everybody here understands what I'm on about.

It is mind-blowingly good!

But here's the thing...

It could be even better.

<whispering> How about this? This watch have a sunrise/sunset information. Maybe this watch should have a moon phase too? And here's an another idea. How about thunder/lightning detector? How cool would that be? And guess what? It's totally possible </whispering>

AS3935, Franklin Lightning sensor IC


----------



## NotSure

Agreed 100%
Would be the perfect wrist companion if tide/moon were available. Oh and a better negative display on the olive green, but I still love that one and wear it the most.



Dr.Who said:


> Thank you Piowa.
> 
> Seriously speaking, this watch is unbelievably good. It is out-of-this-world good. It's better than any watch I've ever owned. It is that good.
> 
> I simply cannot overemphasize how good this watch is - and I'm absolutely sure everybody here understands what I'm on about.
> 
> It is mind-blowingly good!
> 
> But here's the thing...
> 
> It could be even better.
> 
> <whispering> How about this? This watch have a sunrise/sunset information. Maybe this watch should have a moon phase too? And here's an another idea. How about thunder/lightning detector? How cool would that be? And guess what? It's totally possible </whispering>
> 
> AS3935, Franklin Lightning sensor IC


----------



## JohnQFord

Dr.Who said:


> As it has been mentioned over and over again, it's totally impossible to own just ONE Rangeman - much like it's totally impossible to drink just one beer - I came into this conclusion.
> 
> It's utter nonsense!
> 
> Surely, nobody needs more than one Rangeman!
> 
> *And just to prove a point, I bought another one!*
> 
> And believe me; I can quit whenever I want!
> 
> View attachment 5553082


*Your dedicated research into G-Shock addiction is truly appreciated by all of us. 

Keep up the good work ! :-!:-!:-!*


----------



## sma

Fast shot in the morning!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *313 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *134 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *772 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Sma (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli, Dr.Who (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 493

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Azilla21

Nice rugged look


----------



## fcasoli

sma said:


> Fast shot in the morning!


Awesome collection

Phone: Galaxy Note 4
Watches: G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman, GW-M5610


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sma said:


> Fast shot in the morning!


Awesome awesome sma, but where's the Kobe ?










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## sma

Deepsea_dweller said:


> sma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fast shot in the morning!
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome awesome sma, but where's the Kobe ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+
Click to expand...

It's on my way!


----------



## Razor2015

Add 1 more to the list. ;-)


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *314 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *134 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *773 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Sma (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli, Dr.Who (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 494

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## straps66

Today shot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *314 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *135 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *774 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Sma (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli, Dr.Who (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 495

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sma

Complete!


----------



## JohnQFord

sma said:


> Complete!


Barely room left for the GW-9400SR-4JF that you must have on order! :-!

It's neverending ! :-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sma said:


> Complete!


Yes Sir  Well done

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

straps66 said:


> Today shot.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fine choice  Nice one straps66

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *314 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *135 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *63 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *775 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli, Dr.Who (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 495

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## G-times

Happy October! Here's 2 more for you


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *314 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *135 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *64 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *777 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 495

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Joakim Agren

777 Rangeman's, taste that.. This is a magical number 7+7+7= 21 ya know... and 7X7X7 is 343 the same number read backwards and forward just like 777... spooky is it not?:-d

So now we made it trough the number of the beast and impending doom and are in happy land again...









:-d


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

G-times said:


> Happy October! Here's 2 more for you


Marvellous entry G-times  2 very fine Ranger. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## ky3mikael

Rangeman Rocks

Sorry for the pic *I have been reading the forums rules*


----------



## CAPF2005

Big Hug for All!!!

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *315 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *135 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *64 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *778 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 496

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## charger01

Dirty work needs strong watch.


----------



## Storz

Just ordered a GW9400-1


----------



## Dr.Who

I Like my rangeman - and I like this song.

My apologies. You guys out there - you understand 

Actually, I'ts two minutes to midnight here in Finland, and I'm not well at all...











If you're feeling shut down
May my thoughts be with you
If you're a black man bein' beat down
And shoved all around
May my thoughts be with you
If your world's getting' a little too tough
You know, our thoughts bein' with you
Hey, I know, that it's crazy out there
And my thoughts are with you

We are the people
And we live forever
We are the people
And our future is written in the wind
On the wind

If you are one of the homeless
May my thoughts be with you
If you are scared and alone
You know, our thoughts are with you
If you are one of the fortunate ones
We all know, it's lonely up there
We understand, that nobody's got it made
So our thoughts are with you

We are the people
And we live forever
We are the people
And our future is written in the wind
On the wind

You see yourself as a leader
May my thoughts be with you.
If you try to divide and conquer
We'll rise up against you
We know, only the strong will survive
But the meek will inherit
So if you got a coat of arms
Oh friend
I suggest, we wear it

We are the people
And we live forever
We are the people
And our future is written in the wind
On the wind


----------



## tarichar

I'm selling my rangeman and 3 other G-shocks to fund the purchase of a new mudmaster. If anyone is interested, let me know. [email protected]


----------



## Storz

Count me in!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pachoe

Dr.Who said:


> I Like my rangeman - and I like this song.
> 
> My apologies. You guys out there - you understand
> 
> Actually, I'ts two minutes to midnight here in Finland, and I'm not well at all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're feeling shut down
> May my thoughts be with you
> If you're a black man bein' beat down
> And shoved all around
> May my thoughts be with you
> If your world's getting' a little too tough
> You know, our thoughts bein' with you
> Hey, I know, that it's crazy out there
> And my thoughts are with you
> 
> We are the people
> And we live forever
> We are the people
> And our future is written in the wind
> On the wind
> 
> If you are one of the homeless
> May my thoughts be with you
> If you are scared and alone
> You know, our thoughts are with you
> If you are one of the fortunate ones
> We all know, it's lonely up there
> We understand, that nobody's got it made
> So our thoughts are with you
> 
> We are the people
> And we live forever
> We are the people
> And our future is written in the wind
> On the wind
> 
> You see yourself as a leader
> May my thoughts be with you.
> If you try to divide and conquer
> We'll rise up against you
> We know, only the strong will survive
> But the meek will inherit
> So if you got a coat of arms
> Oh friend
> I suggest, we wear it
> 
> We are the people
> And we live forever
> We are the people
> And our future is written in the wind
> On the wind


Wow!! I love that song from soooo long ago! Thanks for the flashback!! John Cougar Mellencamp; did you hear the book of souls? Love the hole album!!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *316 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *135 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *64 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *29 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock)

*Together* .................................................. .... *779 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 498

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli

I know to be OT, but I love Black with negative display, I ask owners if it is readable in outdoor and in closed rooms.. Thanks 


Phone: Galaxy Note 4
Watches: G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman, GW-M5610


----------



## NotSure

Not the best negative display out there, but it is perfectly serviceable. I love my green one.



fcasoli said:


> I know to be OT, but I love Black with negative display, I ask owners if it is readable in outdoor and in closed rooms.. Thanks
> 
> Phone: Galaxy Note 4
> Watches: G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman, GW-M5610


----------



## NotSure

Piowa please put me down for a green Rangeman. Module swapped with my positive black and tinted the display.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *316 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *135 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *64 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *30 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure)

*Together* .................................................. .... *780 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 498

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gzpermadi

Can somebody tell me if all Mudmaster made in Japan or are there any Thailand made?


----------



## cbkihong

gzpermadi said:


> Can somebody tell me if all Mudmaster made in Japan or are there any Thailand made?


All Japan AFAIK

N.B. Sorry thought you were asking Rangeman


----------



## cbkihong

Trying on for the first time


----------



## gzpermadi

cbkihong said:


> All Thailand AFAIK


sorry, my mistake, wrong thread. thx


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *316 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *135 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *30 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure)

*Together* .................................................. .... *781 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 499

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## batman1345

Hello from Greece with my gw9400-1j... can I join? 

Στάλθηκε από το ALE-L21 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *317 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *135 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *30 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure)

*Together* .................................................. .... *782 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 500

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Spirit of the Watch

I've had this watch for years, it's my favorite!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *318 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *135 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *30 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure)

*Together* .................................................. .... *783 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 501

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## SilentSoaring

me. *9400-1.*


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *319 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *135 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *30 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure)

*Together* .................................................. .... *784 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 502

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## mysfit

I luv it


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *319 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *136 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *30 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure)

*Together* .................................................. .... *785 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 503

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MrCheez

Wow isn't it amazing to see how much this thread has grown! You guys all broke 200 pages (it's kinda late)! Just wanted to make a stop after reading a previous thread, to all you Rangeman collectors out there, there's moar coming! > https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/whit...mber-g-shock-x-burton-gw-9400btj-2517362.html Yup, first collab Rangeman (I'm not counting Kobe), it is certainly never ending! On the other hand, hit 800 or 850 Rangemen by Christmas guys?

P.S. Anybody study statistics here, can there be an estimate of how many Rangemen are in the world based on this count?


----------



## Narf CC

Positive green


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *319 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *136 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *31 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge)

*Together* .................................................. .... *786 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 504

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sweeperdk

By all means, add me to the list


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *320 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *136 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *31 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge)

*Together* .................................................. .... *786 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 505

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## RuebenJames

You can add me to the list








Sent from my m8wl using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *321 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *136 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *31 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge)

*Together* .................................................. .... *787 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Fcasoli, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 506

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli

Hi Piowa, my Olive is here!

Thanks










Phone: Galaxy Note 4
Watches: G-Shock GW-9400 Rangeman, GW-M5610


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *321 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *137 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *31 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge)

*Together* .................................................. .... *788 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 506

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sma

SRJ at home!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *321 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *137 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *19 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times)

*9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(Sma)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *31 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge)

*Together* .................................................. .... *789 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 506

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Kev55

GW-9400CMJ-3









kev


----------



## lazuli22

sma said:


> SRJ at home!


Wow, congrats

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *321 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *137 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *20 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times)

*9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(Sma)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *31 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge)

*Together* .................................................. .... *790 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 506

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

quelleheure showing $364.91 on Rakuten for MEN IN SUNRISE PURPLE !!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Kev55 said:


> GW-9400CMJ-3
> 
> View attachment 5925002
> 
> 
> kev


Awesome Kev55. It's a beauty. Great choice. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Finnishguy

Howdy


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *322 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *137 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *20 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times)

*9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(Sma)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *31 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge)

*Together* .................................................. .... *791 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 507

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## shagam

GW-9400-3 modded with NV-2 clothes


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *322 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *137 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *20 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times)

*9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(Sma)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam)

*Together* .................................................. .... *792 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 508

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ADAN

This is mine Rangeman, love this version.

http://gshock-adan.blogspot.com.es/2015/11/g-shock-rangeman-camo-gw-9400cmj-3er.html


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *322 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *137 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *46 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *21 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times)

*9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(Sma)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam)

*Together* .................................................. .... *793 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 509

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## zf2

My GW9400 NVJ, just arrive today from Japan


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *322 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *137 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *47 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *21 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times)

*9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *1 watch *(Sma)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam)

*Together* .................................................. .... *794 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Cypress8, Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 510

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli

zf2 said:


> My GW9400 NVJ, just arrive today from Japan


Is the display the same of Olive? Gold brown font? Not white? 
Very nice!

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## zf2

fcasoli said:


> zf2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My GW9400 NVJ, just arrive today from Japan
> 
> 
> 
> Is the display the same of Olive? Gold brown font? Not white?
> Very nice!
> 
> Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610
Click to expand...

Thanks

I think all the negative display for rangeman is the same (gold brown)


----------



## fcasoli

zf2 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I think all the negative display for rangeman is the same (gold brown)


It depends, for example in some images the digit appears white. So I think in black and red model, the reverse display is black and white.



















Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## zf2

fcasoli said:


> zf2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I think all the negative display for rangeman is the same (gold brown)
> 
> 
> 
> It depends, for example in some images the digit appears white. So I think in black and red model, the reverse display is black and white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610
Click to expand...

Oh I see now only notice that,thanks mate


----------



## zf2

Does any one know how long it take to get it to full charge for rangeman, cause when I get the watch yesterday it appear at low now was in medium and the user manual all in Japanese which I don't understand at all.


----------



## JohnQFord

zf2 said:


> Does any one know how long it take to get it to full charge for rangeman, cause when I get the watch yesterday it appear at low now was in medium and the user manual all in Japanese which I don't understand at all.


Here's the link to the manual. Module 3410. Page 11 ... on.

http://support.casio.com/en/manual/manualsearch.php?MODULE=3410&submit.x=49&submit.y=14&cid=009


----------



## fcasoli

zf2 said:


> Does any one know how long it take to get it to full charge for rangeman, cause when I get the watch yesterday it appear at low now was in medium and the user manual all in Japanese which I don't understand at all.


To accelerate the charging I suggest to put the watch under a light when you are sleeping, preferably a desk light










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## zf2

Thanks for showing the link for the operation manual,to charge the watch via desk lamp will it heat up the watch Or get melt? I have put my watch under sunlight about half an hour but still showing M but the watch temperature is rising so I'm a bit afraid the watch get damage ,I will try to charge the watch with my desk lamp tonight, hopefully will get a full charge, I notice that the rangeman solar panel only have a very small surface area compare to my gpw 1000 anyway I'm still very in loved with my new toy


----------



## cypress8

It has been a while and got few pieces in the closet:

- gw-9400fbj-4jr
- gw-9401kj-3jr
- gw-9400srj-4jf


----------



## JohnQFord

zf2 said:


> Thanks for showing the link for the operation manual,to charge the watch via desk lamp will it heat up the watch Or get melt? I have put my watch under sunlight about half an hour but still showing M but the watch temperature is rising so I'm a bit afraid the watch get damage ,I will try to charge the watch with my desk lamp tonight, hopefully will get a full charge, I notice that the rangeman solar panel only have a very small surface area compare to my gpw 1000 anyway I'm still very in loved with my new toy


*You'll have to read the chart a little closer. Half an hour isn't going to do much. Put it in the sun in a pan of water or with a fan blowing on it if you're concerned about the heat.








*


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *322 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *137 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *47 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *21 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8)

*9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watches *(Sma, Cypress8)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam)

*Together* .................................................. .... *797 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma, Cypress8 (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 510

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Joakim Agren

Piowa I just noticed you put down the new pink one as 9400SR, you missed the J it should be 9400SRJ do not know why only the pink Rangeman have the J considering there is no other version International either. Strange!


----------



## Hwkaholic

A year removed from the club...

I'm baaaack!! Baaaack in the saddle agaaaaiiaaaiiin!!!

Looking into the Keoni strap adapters. What size does the Rangeman take? 16 or 18mm?

Cheers!!
Ty


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

cypress8 said:


> It has been a while and got few pieces in the closet:
> 
> - gw-9400fbj-4jr
> - gw-9401kj-3jr
> - gw-9400srj-4jf
> 
> View attachment 5979410


Awesome cypress8  Wow

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Coriolanus

Not an update to the count, just thought I'd share this pic from last night. At Green Ramp on Fort Bragg, getting ready for an 11pm jump on a moonless night.









This to me really captures why G's are so awesome. I've got plenty of mechanical watches for light duty, but when I'm rigging my parachute and banging my hands and wrists up against steel buckles and D-rings, getting jostled around the crowded inside of a cargo aircraft with 100 lbs. of parachute and gear strapped on, or when I'm falling out of the sky and hitting the ground like a sack of potatoes at 18 feet per second, the G is always my go-to watch, hands down. I bought this one in January, and it's made 7 jumps since then. Its pure, unadulterated functionality is what makes it beautiful to me.

Jump went great, BTW. Now enjoying a lazy morning on the couch with a cup of coffee. Cheers!


----------



## quinncidence

Hey guys, can I join this party!?
It's my first G ever, likely not my last (looking at you mudmaster)!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *323 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *137 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *47 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *21 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8)

*9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watches *(Sma, Cypress8)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam)

*Together* .................................................. .... *798 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma, Cypress8 (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 510

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

quinncidence said:


> Hey guys, can I join this party!?
> It's my first G ever, likely not my last (looking at you frogman)!


Congratulations ! Great start ! :-!:-!:-!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## quinncidence

JohnQFord said:


> Congratulations ! Great start ! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


From the Rangest Man himself!
Thank you!


----------



## fcasoli

quinncidence said:


> Hey guys, can I join this party!?
> It's my first G ever, likely not my last (looking at you frogman)!
> View attachment 6004738
> 
> View attachment 6004746


Welcome, best choice, the Rangeman is the best one, I have 1+1+1.










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## sma

Have a RangeDay! :smile:


----------



## Joakim Agren

sma said:


> Have a RangeDay! :smile:


11 Rangeman's or 1012 grams of Rangeman that is beyond awesome. You are shooting for the stars with that meteor pile of Rangemans...

Post it in todays WRUW thread!:-!


----------



## fcasoli

sma said:


> Have a RangeDay!


Your collection is simply spectacular

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## cbkihong

sma said:


> Have a RangeDay! :smile:


Waiting for your next shot with Burton


----------



## stockae92

I am back with a GW9400NV Rangeman


----------



## khbk

OMG!
Just ordered a GW-9400-1.
Will I like it??


----------



## Crater

khbk said:


> OMG!
> Just ordered a GW-9400-1.
> Will I like it??


There is high possibility you will


----------



## romseyman

Piowa, count me in please.  CR


----------



## fcasoli

romseyman said:


> Piowa, count me in please.  CR


Congratulations, welcome in Rangeman group.



















Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## romseyman

fcasoli said:


> Congratulations, welcome in Rangeman group.
> 
> Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


Thanks. This is not my first one. I had a black one some time ago, but it wasn't counted here though. Sold because I didn't like negative display.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

romseyman said:


> Thanks. This is not my first one. I had a black one some time ago, but it wasn't counted here though. Sold because I didn't like negative display.


That one is uber cool  Top 5 ( for me )

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

*
800 !!!


9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *324 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *137 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *21 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8)

*9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watches *(Sma, Cypress8)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam)

*Together* .................................................. .... *800 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma, Cypress8 (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 512

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Joakim Agren

800 so now just 88 pieces from the monumental number 888 that means great luck!b-)

But 800 is a good number as well...









Thats right...b-):-d


----------



## khbk

Got it yesterday!
Can I join the party?
Greetings from Denmark.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *325 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *137 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *21 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8)

*9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watches *(Sma, Cypress8)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam)

*Together* .................................................. .... *801 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma, Cypress8 (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 513

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## khbk

We are more than 800 now, but what makes the Rangeman so popular?


----------



## khbk

One more pic from yesterday


----------



## fcasoli

I love the Rangeman, after some years with a smartwatch, I stopped and started to use the G-Shock, after the Gulfmaster, I changed direction to Rangeman, I love it, hi technology style, sharp line, good resin, easy to disassemble, complete, not very expensive if you take standard edition, comfortable, simply perfect. I have the Camouflage for collection only, black and olive for daily usage ... I want the Burton edition to complete my small collection. I hope the Rangeman will be live for a long time... 

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## adg44

I love the green one, but the fact that the button on the face is black, but the buttons on the side are silver kind of kills it for me. I'm too OCD for them to not match.


----------



## seikomd

My first G-Shock: just arrived


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

seikomd said:


> My first G-Shock: just arrived
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. It's the a great contrast to your other watches.


----------



## zf2

Welcome aboard to the rangeman club


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *325 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *138 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *21 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8)

*9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watches *(Sma, Cypress8)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam)

*Together* .................................................. .... *802 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma, Cypress8 (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 514

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## milloncobra

Count me in👊👊









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G925F met Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

Two shots from yesterday


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *326 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *138 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *21 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8)

*9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watches *(Sma, Cypress8)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam)

*Together* .................................................. .... *803 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma, Cypress8 (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 515

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cypress8

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Awesome cypress8  Wow
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thank you sir!


----------



## cypress8

Sharing: Two of my favorite custom pieces


----------



## Kev55

Hi Piowa, can you make me a "King of Range" - I have two listed. I'm feeling un-royal.

kev


----------



## Piowa

*No prob, Kev


9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *326 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *138 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *21 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8)

*9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watches *(Sma, Cypress8)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam)

*Together* .................................................. .... *803 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma, Cypress8 (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 515

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hwkaholic

cypress8 said:


> Sharing: Two of my favorite custom pieces
> 
> View attachment 6104250
> View attachment 6104234


How did you get the red face? Is it just an overlay filter?


----------



## cypress8

Hwkaholic said:


> How did you get the red face? Is it just an overlay filter?


It is using a red color polarized film (well...that's according to my buddy who did the mod for me)


----------



## jazzwave

I 'm planning to buy Rangeman to replace my Riseman, I will wear those watch daily, go to office, beach, party.
My concern is about size of Rangeman (bigger than the Riseman), can we wear long sleeve shirt with cuff tighten?

~ron~


----------



## fcasoli

jazzwave said:


> I 'm planning to buy Rangeman to replace my Riseman, I will wear those watch daily, go to office, beach, party.
> My concern is about size of Rangeman (bigger than the Riseman), can we wear long sleeve shirt with cuff tighten?
> 
> ~ron~


If you take the standard black model, I think for your request.

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## jazzwave

fcasoli said:


> If you take the standard black model, I think for your request.
> 
> Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


I mean, can Rangeman slip under the cuff of a shirt?

Here the Riseman on my wrist


----------



## quinncidence

jazzwave said:


> ...can we wear long sleeve shirt with cuff tighten?
> 
> ~ron~


Nope. It's very unlikely a buttoned shirt cuff will fit over/conceal the watch.


----------



## Hwkaholic

The best thing to ever happen to my Rangeman...NATO adapters!!


----------



## Usco

1 more









 greetings


----------



## fcasoli

Usco said:


> 1 more
> 
> View attachment 6165418
> 
> 
> greetings


Congratulations, the best G-Shock in average evaluation.

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *327 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *138 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *21 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8)

*9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *2 watches *(Sma, Cypress8)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam)

*Together* .................................................. .... *804 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma, Cypress8 (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002 (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Deepsea_dweller (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, Gripmaster, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 516

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Pocketace

Added two more (Kobe & pink) during this trip to HK 
now I've 6 Rangeman


----------



## JohnQFord

Pocketace said:


> Added two more (Kobe & pink) during this trip to HK
> now I've 6 Rangeman


WELL DONE ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Pocketace

Guess what... Make that 8
Got two more on my final day in HK
My collection currently stands at
1. Black
2. Olive
3. Red
4. Yellow (carbon fiber)
5. Pink (cf)
6. Kobe (cf)
7. Camou (cf)
8. Burton (cf)
This is crazy
Even my wife is addicted to rangeman!!!!


----------



## cbkihong

Pocketace said:


> Guess what... Make that 8
> Got two more on my final day in HK
> My collection currently stands at
> 1. Black
> 2. Olive
> 3. Red
> 4. Yellow (carbon fiber)
> 5. Pink (cf)
> 6. Kobe (cf)
> 7. Camou (cf)
> 8. Burton (cf)
> This is crazy
> Even my wife is addicted to rangeman!!!!


Group shot requested!!


----------



## ccm123

Just got mine:


----------



## Pocketace

Group shot as requested :grinning:


----------



## Hwkaholic

Already accounted for...I think, but had to share.

<pic deleted>


----------



## gripmaster

count Piowa, sir.... Registering my new WHITEman!


----------



## JohnQFord

gripmaster said:


> count Piowa, sir.... Registering my new WHITEman!
> 
> View attachment 6223769


Probably need a new category for* 'Land Speed Record' Rangemen* !? :-!


----------



## whtwalker

New range man, but not new to g-shock.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *329 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *138 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *7 watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster)

*9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *3 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, 
Pocketace)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam)

*Together* .................................................. .... *816 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma, Cypress8 (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Pocketace, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 518

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jazzwave

@piowa,
Count me...
Just received 9400 today, the size is perfect


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *330 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *138 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace)

*9400 BTJ-8 (Burton) ............................................................. 7 watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster)*

9400SR-4 (Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... 3 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, 
Pocketace)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam)

*Together* .................................................. .... *817 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma, Cypress8 (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Pocketace, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Knives and Lint, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 519

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Knives and Lint

Two more to add to the count, both customs, bringing my total to 5. Thanks as always to our friend count Piowa!

First the Orange. Built with a 9400BJ case and dial, positive module, and LY resin dyed orange.



Then a Blacked out version made with the 9430 case and 9400BJ module



And finally (this last one has already been counted) I swapped the negative module of my olive Ranger to the 9430 Lightning yellow module.


----------



## rocknsnow




----------



## koiom

Count me in for a 9400-3 that arrived today


----------



## skids1112

I just got a new 9400-1 this week. 
Thank you









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *332 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *139 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace)

*9400 BTJ-8 (Burton) ............................................................. 7 watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster)*

9400SR-4 (Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... 3 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, 
Pocketace)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2))

*Together* .................................................. .... *822 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma, Cypress8 (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Pocketace, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 521

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kj2

Burton in the mail yesterday 
It looks so damn good!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *332 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *139 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. 8* watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *3 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, 
Pocketace)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2))

*Together* .................................................. .... *823 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma, Cypress8 (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Pocketace, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 520

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Time4Playnow

Piowa, please put me down for a Burton Rangeman. And as great as it was being Just Chuck Norris, I'm movin' on up to a Ranger to the 7th Degree! :-d

Thanks Piowa!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *332 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *139 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *9** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *3 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, 
Pocketace)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2))

*Together* .................................................. .... *824 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma, Cypress8 (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Pocketace, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 520

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Time4Playnow said:


> Piowa, please put me down for a Burton Rangeman. And as great as it was being Just Chuck Norris, I'm movin' on up to a Ranger to the 7th Degree! :-d
> 
> Thanks Piowa!


Wow Time4Playmow. Huge congrats. Nice my ️done. Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## stockae92

GW9400SRJ


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

stockae92 said:


> GW9400SRJ


Looks really great on you   Very nice indeed

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *332 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *139 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *9** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *4 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2))

*Together* .................................................. .... *825 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma, Cypress8 (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Dus, Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Pocketace, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli, Stockae92 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 520

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool.

I wanted a true ABC watch that was a solar atomic G-Shock when I got the Riseman. But, they never had one out on the market. Now I am just waiting when the Rangeman is less than 100 dollars. Right now I am still happy with my Riseman.


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool.

I've used my Riseman for many storms since 2010. It works. Got nothing to do when the power it out so you listen to the radio and see how low the barometric pressure goes. To be honest. You're probably letter off buying a pocket size barometric pressure gauge, temperature, and compass. Which I have too. And then buying a standard solar atomic G-Shock for everyday use.

It is a cross between buying a Pathfinder or Protec with more features, or the G-Shock resistance with a Rangeman if you break it down. Moon phase, tide graph, sunrise and sunset, or complete G-Shock resistance. Not even close. G-Shock tough is better overall. 

Maybe one day I will see a G-Shock with all the features the best Pathfinder and Protec have and G-Shock resistance.


----------



## Wayne85

wish i can buy a rangeman someday.. xD


----------



## Dus

Thinking of moving up the rank, so I just added two more rangers to my collection.


----------



## Piowa

*Big congrats, Dus !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *332 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *139 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *10** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2))

*Together* .................................................. .... *827 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma, Cypress8 (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Pocketace, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Fcasoli, Stockae92 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 520

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

stockae92 said:


> GW9400SRJ


Your pic's make this watch *really *tempting ... especially at current prices. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## fcasoli

Hi, here my Burton, please count me ✌










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, GW-M5610


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *332 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *139 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *11** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2))

*Together* .................................................. .... *828 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma, Cypress8 (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Pocketace, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2, Fcasoli (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 520

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa[/QUOTE]


----------



## fcasoli

Thank Piowa! 

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, Burton, GW-M5610


----------



## fcasoli

Hi Piowa, 
Please add me in Kobe list, I'm five Ranger now... 
Thanks for your list.










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, Burton, GW-M5610


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *332 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *139 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *11** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2))

*Together* .................................................. .... *829 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma, Cypress8 (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Pocketace, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, Fcasoli (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 520

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cypress8

My XII rangeman in the house... Merry X'mas and Happy New Year!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *332 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *139 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *12** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2))

*Together* .................................................. .... *830 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Pocketace, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, Fcasoli (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 520

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## whtwalker

My xmas present.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *332 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *139 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *13** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2))

*Together* .................................................. .... *831 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Pocketace, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, Fcasoli (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Whtwalker (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 519

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ap10046

Count me in please, Piowa!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *333 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *139 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *13** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2))

*Together* .................................................. .... *832 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Pocketace, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, Fcasoli (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Whtwalker (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 520

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Laro13

Finally I can join the club.:-!

Bought it from a nice WUS-member








Cheers,
Jasper


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *334 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *139 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *13** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *32 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2))

*Together* .................................................. .... *833 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Pocketace, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, Fcasoli (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Whtwalker (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 521

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hydesg

modded rangeman in gold


----------



## partalos

One more for the list.. Count me Piowa !


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *335 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *139 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *13** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *835 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Pocketace, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, Fcasoli (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Whtwalker (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 523

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kenken

I'll play. I love this new addition to the family!


----------



## cpietras

kenken said:


> <pic removed>
> I'll play. I love this new addition to the family!


Oh man you're in trouble you have one of those evil black guns in your post.. and a Glock no less.
Very nice


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *336 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *139 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *57 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *13** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *836 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Pocketace, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, Fcasoli (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Pocketace, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Whtwalker (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 524

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Will265

Two more for you to add; my lightning yellow Rangeman and Olive Green 9400 modded with a positive display. Nice thread!


----------



## JohnQFord

Will265 said:


> Two more for you to add; my *lightning yellow Rangeman* and *Olive Green 9400* modded with a positive display. Nice thread!


Welcome to the forum, *Will265. :-!:-!:-!*

*We need pic's ... or it didn't happen, though.* :think:


----------



## maudoc

My new Rangeman


----------



## CK89101

Add me please, 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coresh

Hey guys,

You can also count my Rangemen in:
*1. 9400-3 (olive negative)* 
*2. **9400CMJ-3 (Camo) - *got it three days ago, and this is by far the ultimate Rangeman, imo *

*I've got also a *GDX6900CM-8*, but it's for a different thread


----------



## Coresh

Coresh said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> You can also count my Rangemen in:
> *1. 9400-3 (olive negative)*
> *2. **9400CMJ-3 (Camo) - *got it three days ago, and this is by far the ultimate Rangeman, imo *
> 
> *I've got also a *GDX6900CM-8*, but it's for a different thread


*GDX6900CM-5, correction.*


----------



## Pocketace

Please add this to my records! Gasp!
New addition courtesy from my pal who helped me get it from Japan recently
GW9400BJ-1JF
Black on black ranger!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *337 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *139 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *58 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *13** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *838 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, Fcasoli (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Whtwalker (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 525

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fr3eze

First and long-dreamed G for me, no regret!


----------



## fcasoli

fr3eze said:


> First and long-dreamed G for me, no regret!
> View attachment 6537058


The pressure graph is crazy in your display ?
My compliment, welcome Ranger!

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, Burton, Kobe


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *338 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *139 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *58 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *13** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *839 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, Fcasoli (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Whtwalker (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 526

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Basil5

You can also add my GW-9400-1

Got it as Christmas gift. I love it!


----------



## JohnQFord

fr3eze said:


> First and long-dreamed G for me, no regret!
> View attachment 6537058


Welcome to the forum *fr3eze* ! You got the right G-Shock !!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## fcasoli

Hi, please count me with the Panther. 
Thanks










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, Burton, Kobe


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *338 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *139 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *13** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *840 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Whtwalker (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 526

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Coresh

Coresh said:


> *GDX6900CM-5, correction.*


Guess you guys need proof, so there you go 
On the Right - 9400CMJ-3 (Camo)
On the Left - 9400-3 (olive negative)
Center - GDX6900CM-5 (not a Rangemane, obviously)


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *338 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *140 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *13** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *842 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Whtwalker, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 526

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## whtwalker

count this beauty.


----------



## fcasoli

Black is black










Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 Black, Olive, Camouflage, Burton, Kobe, Black negative


----------



## Piowa

*843 Rangers vs 855 Kings

*https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/gxw-...-here-lets-get-official-count-432667-161.html*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *338 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *141 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *13** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *843 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 526

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## osorio01

Cafe in the Sky, Baguio Philippines

















Sent from my LG-F350S using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*844 Rangers vs 855 Kings

**
9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *339 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *141 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *13** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *844 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 527

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Silverswoosh

I'm looking for a compilation pic with all the rangers released. I thought I saved it, but I guess I didn't. I don't even remember which thread I saw it in. Can someone please repost it?


----------



## JohnQFord

Silverswoosh said:


> I'm looking for a compilation pic with all the rangers released. I thought I saved it, but I guess I didn't. I don't even remember which thread I saw it in. Can someone please repost it?


Cheat ... just use this: http://www.shoppinginjapan.net/gshock-rangeman/

It's really quite handy. Or use it to cut & paste your own reference shot. :-!


----------



## Piowa

Casio G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400: All Models Released


----------



## Snoweagle

Overtaken the Frogman as the most desirable of G-Shocks? Oh dear....


----------



## Devastator01

count me in, please b-)


----------



## CarguyCO

In....


----------



## Piowa

*846 Rangers vs 855 Kings

**
9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *340 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *141 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, G17, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *14** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *846 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, G17, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 529

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## LittleBob

Well I was looking for my first g-shock when I came across this thread. Absolutely love the looks of the rangeman, so I should have a 9400-3 showing up this coming week sometime. My only problem now is I reeeeeeally like the looks of a lot of the other rangemans, I may have started myself on a downward spiral...


----------



## JohnQFord

LittleBob said:


> Well I was looking for my first g-shock when I came across this thread. Absolutely love the looks of the rangeman, so I should have a 9400-3 showing up this coming week sometime. My only problem now is I reeeeeeally like the looks of a lot of the other rangemans, I may have started myself on a downward spiral...


Welcome to the forum *Bob* !!! :-!

The accumulation of Rangemen is *not* a 'downward spiral' into the depths !!! :think:

It is an 'upward spiral' into the heights of enlightenment !!! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## LittleBob

JohnQFord said:


> Welcome to the forum *Bob* !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The accumulation of Rangemen is *not* a 'downward spiral' into the depths !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is an 'upward spiral' into the heights of enlightenment !!!


Haha, well it's nice to know I have found a place full of people who get me and understand my watch buying habits. Can't wait to get my rangeman!


----------



## gshocked_extreme

Hello all

Have been recently hooked on to this forum for the vast info it has. Been a fan of the gshock since i got my first gshock in 1990. Broke that somehow and never managed to fix it or get another one.

Since then my first Gshock, arriving soon, would be a Rangeman in Red and how i see it many more to come. 

Cheers


----------



## g17

Just arrived!







Now , Kobe is next : )

Hope real soon


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *340 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *141 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *14** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *847 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 529

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

858 Kings vs 847 Rangemen



Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

g17 said:


> Just arrived!
> View attachment 6914466
> 
> Now , Kobe is next : )
> 
> Hope real soon


Very nice, big congrats and yes looking forward to the Kobe 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Imitrex

Just arrived!!!! Fresh out of the box. Sold my only G-Shock last year (aviator) and missed it dearly. Rejoining the fray with this beauty!!!
Please add me 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

858 Kings vs 848 Rangemen*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *340 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *141 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *15** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *848 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Mrcrooka1, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 530

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ndrewh

Where can you guys recommend purchasing online for the best price
New of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Imitrex

ndrewh said:


> Where can you guys recommend purchasing online for the best price
> New of course


Best I have found is Amazon. Decently less than any on eBay.


----------



## franksf

Just got mine @amazon. Love it. Count me in the olive/green count!


----------



## Mrcrooka1

Piowa, these two for me.

Thanks

Sent from LG G3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

858 Kings vs 850 Rangemen*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *340 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *141 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *15** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *850 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 530

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kingma15

This is my first g. I purchased it in Late January and it has been the gateway for me. I have since got 2 other g's!

This one is still my favourite. Amazing watch!


----------



## Piowa

859 Kings vs 851 Rangemen*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *341 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *141 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *15** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *851 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 531

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## AlexMachine

Got this today. Count me in.
;-)


----------



## Piowa

859 Kings vs 852 Rangemen*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *341 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Robotaz, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *142 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Robotaz, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *15** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *852 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Robotaz, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 532

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robotaz

Piowa, I've sold the two you show me having, but picked up a Men in Camo.

Thanks for tracking this like a maniac. Very cool of you!


----------



## Piowa

859 Kings vs 851 Rangemen*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *340 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *141 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *15** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *851 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 533

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa "Maniac"


----------



## Myrrhman

Count me in !! :-!


----------



## Piowa

860 Kings vs 852 Rangemen*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *341 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *141 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *15** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *852 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 534

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Marcus Ng

Count me in too. *9400-1*


----------



## Piowa

855 Kings vs 853 Rangemen*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *342 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *141 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *15** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *853 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 535

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GeSte

Its been awhile Piowa! Please add these to this awesome group!  :-d :-!


----------



## Piowa

*The King is dethroned !!!

855 Kings vs 858 Rangemen


9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *342 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *142 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *60 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *15** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *858 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 535

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli

King Rangeman 

Watches: G-Shock Rangeman GW-9400 - Mudmaster GWG-1000


----------



## stockae92

Put a set of GW9400RD bezel and strap on a GW9400


----------



## tabbywmollya

Sweet like your new red rangeman. D

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G920A using Tapatalk


----------



## CK89101

One of the more popular G's, but not a single sunrise purple yet here...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herculelingenu

Hi !

I have just purchase my new G-shock....a RANGEMAN 9430EJ-9ER with 10% off 

So i have to wait tomorrow to receive it !



Envoyé de mon iPhone 6S+ en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## stockae92

CK89101 said:


> One of the more popular G's, but not a single sunrise purple yet here...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## herculelingenu

Very Nice Rangeman @stockae92.

So i joined thé communauty with my Rangeman 9430EJ-9ER.









Envoyé de mon iPhone 6S+ en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

herculelingenu said:


> Very Nice Rangeman @stockae92.
> 
> So i joined thé communauty with my Rangeman 9430EJ-9ER.
> 
> View attachment 7265298
> 
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone 6S+ en utilisant Tapatalk


Very very nice indeed  Huge congrats herculelingenu  Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## herculelingenu

Thanks @Deepsea_dweller 

And i dream to my next g-shock....a Frogman in yellow color ;-)

Envoyé de mon iPhone 6S+ en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

herculelingenu said:


> Thanks @Deepsea_dweller
> 
> And i dream to my next g-shock....a Frogman in yellow color ;-)
> 
> Envoyé de mon iPhone 6S+ en utilisant Tapatalk


How cool. Wow  couldn't be any better  Looking forward to. Well done

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

*855 Kings vs 859 Rangemen


9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *342 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Deepsea_dweller, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *142 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Deepsea_dweller, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Deepsea_dweller, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *60 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, Deepsea_dweller, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *15** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *859 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Deepsea_dweller, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 536

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tle

wow thats yellow rangeman look like a bumble bee on ur wrist!!!! nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## den_lim

Regarding the comment about no sunrise purple here, I've actually seen some selling for almost half the srp. is the color that bad?


----------



## Forestrunner

den_lim said:


> Regarding the comment about no sunrise purple here, I've actually seen some selling for almost half the srp. is the color that bad?


Hmm am on the market for a Rangeman and have to say the purple looks very out there. However if you can get it at 1/2 price I might consider it


----------



## CK89101

den_lim said:


> Regarding the comment about no sunrise purple here, I've actually seen some selling for almost half the srp. is the color that bad?


Think about it, the Rangeman is targeted towards the male demographic and pink isn't exactly a male preferred color. For a limited edition there are plenty of them to be had and I don't see them moving much. Even the purple sunrise Frogman is readily available and can be had below MSRP for the US version and that model is more collectible/exclusive than the Rangeman...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hi Piowa  Only 5 ( above pics ) Rangers are left. Pls update 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

*855 Kings vs 855 Rangemen


9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *341 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *141 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *15** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *855 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Deepsea_dweller (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 536

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## den_lim

How do i add myself to the list? Got a basic black last week


----------



## Piowa

*856 Kings vs 856 Rangemen


9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *342 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *141 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *15** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *15 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *856 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Deepsea_dweller (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 537

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Pachoe

Piowa, Please add my Kobe and Burton; forever keepers









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mbessinger12 said:


> Awesome collection


Thank you very much 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Pachoe said:


> Piowa, Please add my Kobe and Burton; forever keepers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Awesome Pachoe. Enjoy the beauties 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

*857 Kings vs 858 Rangemen


9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *342 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *141 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *16** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *858 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Deepsea_dweller (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 536

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Nuim

Count me in! Just bought Rangeman GW-9400-1DR last month!


----------



## Panerai Freak

You can add me to the list; I have a 9400-3CR which I absolutely love!


----------



## Piowa

Sorry, guys. Pics or it didn't happen. 



Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Maxy

Piowa, add my Olive Rangeman! Perfect size for my wrist!


----------



## Piowa

*857 Kings vs 859 Rangemen


9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *342 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *142 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *16** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *859 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Deepsea_dweller (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 537

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Colderamstel

attachment failed see next post


----------



## Colderamstel

Add one more 9400-3


----------



## Piowa

*857 Kings vs 860 Rangemen


9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *342 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *143 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *16** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *860 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Deepsea_dweller (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 538

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Colderamstel

And because I am super impulsive one more...


----------



## Piowa

*858 Kings vs 861 Rangemen


9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *344 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *143 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *16** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *861 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Deepsea_dweller (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 539

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## lazysquare

An unintended purchase, but found a great deal so had to give one a try. I think I can just about get away with it on 7" wrists, big hands help I think. Great functions. Add me plz!


----------



## Piowa

*858 Kings vs 862 Rangemen


9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *345 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *143 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *16** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *862 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Deepsea_dweller (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 540

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## lazysquare

Typo at the top? 863 or 862?


----------



## Piowa

[SUP]Corrected, thnx[/SUP]


----------



## Fureisenjin

Hello, i am new here so allow me to contribute with my new Rangeman


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *345 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *143 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *60 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *16** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *863 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Deepsea_dweller (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 541

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gshocked_extreme

Hello 

Got bit by the rangeman bug

Got the rescue red and men in navy 

Coudnt resist the aviator so thats my kobe replacement for the moment


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *345 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *143 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *60 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *16** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *865 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Deepsea_dweller (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 541

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Fureisenjin said:


> Hello, i am new here so allow me to contribute with my new Rangeman
> 
> View attachment 8088250


So sleek - so cool  Big congrats


----------



## Leedzz

hi..im new proud owner of rangeman..btw,recharge time..


----------



## pecha

Count me in.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *345 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *144 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *60 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *16** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *866 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Deepsea_dweller (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 542

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tebeve

I'm in for a 9400-3 and a 9400BJ-1JF (Which I just got Saturday, and absolutely *LOVE!*) I have a couple other Gs, but I'm pretty sure that the Rangeman just became my jam! Would love a 9400BTJ-8JR for the white face, but not a huge fan of the snow camo band... we'll see, probably have to try one anyway! ;-)


----------



## rsvlt1217

Please count me in, proud owner of rangeman here.


----------



## watchuseektom

Add one more to the club, as of earlier today. Very cool watch indeed, just a bit disappointed the screws on the front are not actual ones...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *346 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *146 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *16** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *870 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Deepsea_dweller (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 544

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GaryK30

I recently bought a GW-9400-1.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *347 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *146 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *16** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *871 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Deepsea_dweller (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 545

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Erwan78re

Picked mine up yesterday


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *347 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *147 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *16** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *872 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Deepsea_dweller (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 546

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## G'ed

Count me in, Black Ranger.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *348 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *147 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *16** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *873 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Deepsea_dweller (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 547

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## RiverCat

Acquired a new Black Rangeman JDM CF


----------



## pauliedoggs

Got mine yesterday too. This thing rocks. Almost bought a PRW3500 but this caught my eye. The Protrek will have to wait...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *349 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *147 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *16** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *874 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Deepsea_dweller (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 548

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf

Do I count once or twice? I sold my original a year or so ago and picked up my buddy's a few weeks ago...lol.










Chris


----------



## kmbijit

Count me in! Just acquired a moderately used Ranger. Excuse the dirt and grime, it's in desperate need of a good wash! 
I guess that makes me the 350th Black Positive owner and 875th Ranger on this forum!! :-d


----------



## tebeve

Well, with the arrival of my GW-9400J-1JF yesterday, I'm now in the "Emperors of Range" club! Woot!









...sadly (or maybe not so sadly), I don't think I'm anywhere close to done yet! Ugh

Now the question is, to keep both the GW-9400BJ-1JF _and the_ GW-9400J-1JF?

Wait, problem solved!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *351 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Kmbijit, Tebeve)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *147 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, JohnQFord, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord(2), Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, JohnQFord, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Monigots, Mrcrooka1, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JohnQFord (2), JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, JohnQFord (2), Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, JohnQFord (2), Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord (2), Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *16** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *876 watches*

*The Rangest Man on Earth* - JohnQFord (16 watches)

*The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Deepsea_dweller (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 549

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tebeve

Quick question... and I know it's only for fake internet cred, but still.... are the above counting list "titles" for total number of Rangeman, or total number of Gs, or total number of watches all together? Just curious. Thanks!


----------



## JohnQFord

Total # of Rangemen. :-!


----------



## tebeve

JohnQFord said:


> Total # of Rangemen. :-!


That's what I thought.... but holy crap, John.... 16!?!?!?! Whoa! I feel like an amateur! ;-)


----------



## JohnQFord

tebeve said:


> That's what I thought.... but holy crap, John.... 16!?!?!?! Whoa! I feel like an amateur! ;-)


Now I feel guilty. I've sold quite a few & have still to give Piowa the corrected #'s. :think:

You'll be far less impressed !


----------



## yankeexpress

Fjay doesn't have 15 anymore.

I Haven't sold any, just swapped some parts around:


----------



## tebeve

JohnQFord said:


> Now I feel guilty. I've sold quite a few & have still to give Piowa the corrected #'s. :think:
> 
> You'll be far less impressed !


You've had 16... no way I'm gonna be any less impressed with that fact!!! ;-)


----------



## JohnQFord

Okay, Piowa ... I'm now forced to 'fess up' !

I've sold a 'few' off !

Here's what's left:









Oh ... how the mighty have fallen ! 

At least I'm *Out of Range ! :-d*


----------



## Piowa

*863 Rangemen vs 861 Kings

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *349 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Kmbijit, Tebeve)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *146 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *64 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *60 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *17** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *863 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Deepsea_dweller (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 549

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tebeve

JohnQFord said:


> Okay, Piowa ... I'm now forced to 'fess up' !
> 
> I've sold a 'few' off !
> 
> Here's what's left:
> 
> View attachment 8402202
> 
> 
> Oh ... how the mighty have fallen !
> 
> At least I'm *Out of Range ! :-d*


Damn, JQF... I hope you know this was not my intention at all....... now _*I *_feel bad! :-/


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## Piowa

*864 Rangemen vs 861 Kings

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *349 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Kmbijit, Tebeve)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *147 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *64 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *60 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *17** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *864 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Deepsea_dweller (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 550

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*864 Rangemen vs 861 Kings

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *349 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Kmbijit, Tebeve)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *147 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *64 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *60 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *17** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *864 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Deepsea_dweller (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 550

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks Piowa 










Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Piowa

*865 Rangemen vs 861 Kings

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *349 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Kmbijit, Tebeve)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *147 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *64 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *60 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *17** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *1** watch* (Deepsea_dweller)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *865 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 550

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Onewatchhh

I'm in!!


----------



## Piowa

*866 Rangemen vs 861 Kings

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *349 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Kmbijit, Tebeve)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *148 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, BenF)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *64 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *60 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *17** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *1** watch* (Deepsea_dweller)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *866 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 551

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Thanks Piowa  Great job. One more shot 









Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## shocker21

I have a 9400-1


----------



## sandipan8609

Rangeman  









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandipan8609

Some more of gw9400-1









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandipan8609

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks Piowa  Great job. One more shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


The cool beast

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*867 Rangemen vs 861 Kings

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *350 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Kmbijit, Tebeve, Sandipan8609)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *148 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, BenF)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *64 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *60 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *17** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)

*9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *1** watch* (Deepsea_dweller)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *867 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 552

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sandipan8609

Piowa said:


> *867 Rangemen vs 861 Kings
> 
> 9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *350 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Kmbijit, Tebeve, Sandipan8609)
> 
> *9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *148 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, BenF)
> 
> *9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *64 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)
> 
> *9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *60 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Time4Playnow, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)
> 
> *9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Time4Playnow, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)
> 
> *9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)
> 
> *9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)
> 
> *9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *22 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz)
> 
> *9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *17** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow, Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord)
> 
> *9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Time4Playnow, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord)
> *
> **9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)
> *
> 9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *5 watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus)
> 
> *9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *1** watch* (Deepsea_dweller)
> 
> 
> *Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)
> 
> *Together* .................................................. .... *867 watches*
> 
> *
> The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)
> 
> *Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)
> 
> *EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)
> 
> *RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)
> 
> *Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)
> 
> *Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)
> 
> *Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, Time4Playnow, G17 (7 watches)
> 
> *Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller (6 watches)
> 
> *Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte (5 watches)
> 
> *Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)
> 
> *Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)
> 
> *Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh (2 watches)
> 
> Lone Rangers: 552
> 
> Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


Thanks Piowa for counting me in

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sandipan8609 said:


> The cool beast
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot  and big congrats on your Ranger Enjoy

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## sandipan8609

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Thanks a lot  and big congrats on your Ranger Enjoy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Yes I am doing that.









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## tokeisukei

I'd like to add two. For me the best G shock of them all. .


----------



## JohnQFord

tokeisukei said:


> I'd like to add two. For me the best G shock of them all. .


Nicely done *tokeisukei* ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## tokeisukei

Thank you. Got long arms , reckon i could fit a few more on there.


JohnQFord said:


> Nicely done *tokeisukei* ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

tokeisukei said:


> I'd like to add two. For me the best G shock of them all. .


Congrats tokeisukei!! Very good choices!! :-!:-!

BTW, I thought you might like to know, it was your pics (& mostly an outdoor pic) that you posted of the GW-9402KJ-2JR in a WRUW thread in the past week that convinced me of my "need" to have it!! :-d Mine will soon be on the way. :-! So thanks, I think!! :-d;-)

(& maybe I should mention, I already have the Burton!)


----------



## sandipan8609

Another Ranger.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sandipan8609 said:


> Another Ranger.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Cooooooool 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## sandipan8609

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Cooooooool
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6+


Thanks Deepsea_dweller  .....Next target is *GW-9400KJ-8JR .....Will get bankrupted soon lol .*


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

sandipan8609 said:


> Thanks Deepsea_dweller  .....Next target is *GW-9400KJ-8JR .....Will get bankrupted soon lol .*


That's a beauty. Fabulous choice


----------



## exc-hulk

Count me in please. I own two...


----------



## finewayne

woww..love that 9400-3


----------



## kmbijit

sandipan8609 said:


> Thanks Deepsea_dweller  .....Next target is *GW-9400KJ-8JR .....Will get bankrupted soon lol .*


Are you looking to import? Or buy one during your Japan visit?


----------



## elborderas

Just received 2h ago mine 😁


----------



## sandipan8609

kmbijit said:


> Are you looking to import? Or buy one during your Japan visit?


I am eagerly waiting for my japan visit .importing it will be too costly.Lets see but seriously I am in love with that watch .


----------



## JohnQFord

July 4 deals @ Joma Shop if you're chasing the GW-9400-1 or better ... the GW-9400-3 :-!


----------



## tokeisukei

Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats tokeisukei!! Very good choices!! :-!:-!
> 
> BTW, I thought you might like to know, it was your pics (& mostly an outdoor pic) that you posted of the GW-9402KJ-2JR in a WRUW thread in the past week that convinced me of my "need" to have it!! :-d Mine will soon be on the way. :-! So thanks, I think!! :-d;-)
> 
> (& maybe I should mention, I already have the Burton!)


Thank you. For once I can honestly say you won't regret it. It looks absolutely fantastic in real on the wrist. Hope you enjoy and post a few pics.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow

Well the new Love the Sea and the Earth Ranger has arrived! (GW-9402KJ-2JR) Love the colors on it. :-!

Piowa, please count me in. I'm now back down to being "Just Chuck Norris" though as I've recently sold a Ranger or two. Being "Just Chuck Norris" can hardly be considered a 'demotion'! :-d

I now have:

- black positive
- Love the Sea and the Earth, green
- Love the Sea and the Earth, blue (this one)
- Burton (x 2)
- Green camo Ranger



...and with its Earthwatch Ranger cousin:


----------



## cirian75

Got my GX-56 King

had it a good while, awesome watch but fancying a change.

so looking at the 9400 Rangeman

I have a question on the resin used on the black Rangeman.

Is it the cheaper resin that polishes up the sharp points like my 8900 did.

or is it the better resin like used on the GX-56 and Frogman than resists that a bit longer.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

So a few days ago, I was entertaining with the idea of whether it's plausible to mod a base Rangeman to look like the camo version (9400CMJ), but just to find out how prohibiting the cost was. The carbon fiber insert camo band costs whooping $200USD! I think that beats even the price for a 5600 combi bracelet, which supposed to be more difficult to manufacture.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

cirian75 said:


> I have a question on the resin used on the black Rangeman.
> 
> Is it the cheaper resin that polishes up the sharp points like my 8900 did.
> 
> or is it the better resin like used on the GX-56 and Frogman than resists that a bit longer.


While I can not answer your question precisely, since I do Not own a King, a Frogman, nor a Rangeman. But a quick look at Pacparts, the bezel for the black Ranger costs $12.50 and the bezel for the black GW8900 costs $7.00. But that's only because the 8900 has also a metal bezel, and the resin bezel uses less material than the Rangeman's bezel. So my guess is they are the same quality.


----------



## JohnQFord

Love The Sea & The EarthGW-9402KJ-2JR available *NOW* on Rakuten *@ $546*


----------



## yankeexpress

JohnQFord said:


> Love The Sea & The EarthGW-9402KJ-2JR available *NOW* on Rakuten


http://www.gosale.com/search/casio rangeman


----------



## kevio

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> So a few days ago, I was entertaining with the idea of whether it's plausible to mod a base Rangeman to look like the camo version (9400CMJ), but just to find out how prohibiting the cost was. The carbon fiber insert camo band costs whooping $200USD! I think that beats even the price for a 5600 combi bracelet, which supposed to be more difficult to manufacture.
> 
> View attachment 8660234


Like you, I was thinking about modding my base Rangeman as well but the pricing for parts outside of the base and green versions was too expensive. Why not just get the band from the GW9400-3? It's only a resin band though but it's much lower cost than the 9400CMJ resin/carbon fiber band. I assume the carbon fiber and camo paint is where most of the cost increase is from.


----------



## M-Shock

Never thought I would own a Rangeman, but today I saw this in a store I've never been too and got a great price.










Another soldier for the ranks. GW-9400SRJ


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

kevio said:


> Like you, I was thinking about modding my base Rangeman as well but the pricing for parts outside of the base and green versions was too expensive. Why not just get the band from the GW9400-3? It's only a resin band though but it's much lower cost than the 9400CMJ resin/carbon fiber band. *I assume the carbon fiber and camo paint is where most of the cost increase is from.*


Yeah, but still shouldn't be more expensive than the composite bracelet, which takes more parts and assembly to make. Also I find the carbon fiber reinforcement a moot point, consider the lugs are not very strong for the Rangeman. I'd rather the band to break first, than the lugs.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *352 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Kmbijit, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *149 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, BenF, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *64 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *56 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *19** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *3 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *873 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Tokeisukei, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 554

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## redsinjuro

Custom

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tebeve

redsinjuro said:


> Custom


Oh sweet mercy, look at that pair!!! Wow!


----------



## Onewatchhh

You can add another one for me! GW-9400-1


----------



## JohnQFord

BenF said:


> You can add another one for me! GW-9400-1


You know the drill Ben ! :-! Pic or it didn't really happen ! :think:


----------



## Onewatchhh

Hmmmm... oops! When she arrives I will ;-)

Hairtrigger excitement :roll:


----------



## JohnQFord

Add one back in for me please ! GW-9402KJ-2JR


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *352 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Kmbijit, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *149 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, BenF, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *64 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *56 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *19** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *4 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *874 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, JohnQFord (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Tokeisukei, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 554

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## leets

redsinjuro said:


> Custom
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow~ Very nice custom GW-9400... By the way, you swapped in a custom strap from GW-9400RDJ-4JF ?


----------



## SeventySeven

Finally! Count me in! 



Skickat från min iPhone 6s med Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *353 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Kmbijit, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *149 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, BenF, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *64 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *56 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *19** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *4 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *875 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, JohnQFord (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Tokeisukei, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 555

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Onewatchhh

9400-1 arrived Piowa!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *354 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Kmbijit, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *149 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, BenF, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *64 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *56 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *19** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *4 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *876 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, JohnQFord (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Tokeisukei, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 556

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## WES51

I was looking for a long time to be able to say this: PIOWA, PLEASE COUNT ME IN!

It came yesterday already, I just had to find the right time (=enough time) for it.










This is WES51 reporting live...  
...this his is how far I'm with the unboxing moment. I'll continue unboxing and then plan to test it for a few days for accuracy without sync and other functions before removing all the wrappers and finally calling it my own.


----------



## Piowa

*Can we get to 900 before 1st September?
Or to 1000 this year?

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *355 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Kmbijit, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, WES51)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *149 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, BenF, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *64 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *56 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *19** watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *15** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *4 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *877 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, JohnQFord (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Tokeisukei, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 557

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## elborderas

I just realized I never mentioned anything about my 9400 so, please count me in: GW-9400-1CR


----------



## GaryK30

WES51 said:


> I was looking for a long time to be able to say this: PIOWA, PLEASE COUNT ME IN!
> 
> It came yesterday already, I just had to find the right time (=enough time) for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is WES51 reporting live...
> ...this his is how far I'm with the unboxing moment. I'll continue unboxing and then plan to test it for a few days for accuracy without sync and other functions before removing all the wrappers and finally calling it my own.


Congrats on your new Rangeman.

When I buy atomic watches, I check the last successful sync and how far the watch is currently off from atomic time to get an idea of the accuracy. For example, my GW-9400-1 was about 5 seconds fast, and had last synced about a week less than 2 months before, so this works out to about 3 seconds per month. I guess when in storage or in transit the watches can go quite awhile without syncing.


----------



## taufikwan

I don't always collect Rangeman, but when I do they're limited edition Rangeman


----------



## elborderas

taufikwan said:


> I don't always collect Rangeman, but when I do they're limited edition Rangeman


That's an awesome collection
If you would need to pick one? Which one would be?

I'm considering the one in front, love the sea and earth 2016


----------



## JohnQFord

taufikwan said:


> I don't always collect Rangeman, but when I do they're limited edition Rangeman


Very nicely done Taufik ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## fcasoli

taufikwan said:


> I don't always collect Rangeman, but when I do they're limited edition Rangeman


I think you can add the Camouflage in your special collection


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *355 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Kmbijit, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, WES51)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *149 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, BenF, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *5 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *883 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, JohnQFord (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Tokeisukei, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 557

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tokeisukei

taufikwan said:


> I don't always collect Rangeman, but when I do they're limited edition Rangeman


Pure eye candy! Not normally the envious type but I'll admit that collection is very hard not to covet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## taufikwan

elborderas said:


> That's an awesome collection
> If you would need to pick one? Which one would be?
> 
> I'm considering the one in front, love the sea and earth 2016


For me it's defo gonna be the jelly green Love The Sea and The Earth 2015. IMO the best Ranger so far.



JohnQFord said:


> Very nicely done Taufik ! :-!:-!:-!


Well thanks Greg! Trying my best to be more active here lol :-d



fcasoli said:


> I think you can add the Camouflage in your special collection


Haha thank for the advice fcasoli. soon maybe? ;-)



tokeisukei said:


> Pure eye candy! Not normally the envious type but I'll admit that collection is very hard not to covet.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you tokeisukei. I bet your collection is awesome as well, or maybe more awesome than mine


----------



## elborderas

I have since yesterday (beautiful present of my wife) a new one: GW-9400-3CR


----------



## tokeisukei

Adding another to the list. . Need to take better pics but for now.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *355 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Kmbijit, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, WES51)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *149 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, BenF, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *5 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *884 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, JohnQFord (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Tokeisukei (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 557

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## WES51

:-(
I ended up returning mine. Font was too small for me as well as some other expectations not met.


----------



## brvheart

WES51 said:


> :-(
> I ended up returning mine. Font was too small for me as well as some other expectations not met.


Ummmm what?!?! Do start a new thread if you haven't to explain!! And what are you replacing it with?!?


----------



## WES51

brvheart said:


> Ummmm what?!?! Do start a new thread if you haven't to explain!! And what are you replacing it with?!?


It was a personal decision, so I didn't want to bother others with it.

Mainly, I missed the appeal of the analog-digi combo (e.g. compass, baro differential).

I'm still fighting with my return decision, because now I miss the watch itself.

I really liked the heavy weight and the quality was simply amazing.

I'll put the money towards the Mudmaster, that I plan to buy by the end of this year.

...by the way, trying to mitigate the cost for the vendor, I only unboxed the watch for a very short time and then repackaged it in such careful way, that it is likely impossible to tell that the box was ever opened.


----------



## Time4Playnow

WES51 said:


> It was a personal decision, so I didn't want to bother others with it.
> 
> Mainly, I missed the appeal of the analog-digi combo (e.g. compass, baro differential).
> 
> I'm still fighting with my return decision, because now I miss the watch itself.
> 
> I really liked the heavy weight and the quality was simply amazing.
> 
> I'll put the money towards the Mudmaster, that I plan to buy by the end of this year.
> 
> ...by the way, trying to mitigate the cost for the vendor, I only unboxed the watch for a very short time and then repackaged it in such careful way, that it is likely impossible to tell that the box was ever opened.


As much as I like the Rangeman (I have 6 of them!), if you liked the quality of the Rangeman, then you are going to love the Mudmaster!! I think it is just a step up from the Rangeman...

But if at all possible, I recommend owning both! :-!


----------



## JamesCameron

I bought my first G-Shock last week on Ebay. Received the watch yesterday but i noticed the backlight is somehow messed up. I dont know if this is supposed too or am i just unlucky. There is alot of light bleeding and the light isnt equally spread out. The lighting on the left seems to bright and on the right its too dim. Dont think its a fake since the seller has 3k+ positive reviews. But i added close up pictures of the watch for you guys to judge. And also ofcourse of the lighting itself. So tell me is this normal or should i ask my money back?

edit: because i only have 3 posts this forum wont let me post pics or links. So maybe someone can just tell me their experience. Ill try to work up my posts meanwhile to post some pics:roll:


----------



## JamesCameron

Ok somehow the pics still got posted but i cant edit it AND i realize this is kinda the wrong topic for this question. Sorry for this but if could get some answers that would be great.


----------



## cirian75

vid shows the light


----------



## JohnQFord

JamesCameron said:


> I bought my first G-Shock last week on Ebay. Received the watch yesterday but i noticed the backlight is somehow messed up. I dont know if this is supposed too or am i just unlucky. There is alot of light bleeding and the light isnt equally spread out. The lighting on the left seems to bright and on the right its too dim. Dont think its a fake since the seller has 3k+ positive reviews. But i added close up pictures of the watch for you guys to judge. And also ofcourse of the lighting itself. So tell me is this normal or should i ask my money back?
> 
> edit: because i only have 3 posts this forum wont let me post pics or links. So maybe someone can just tell me their experience. Ill try to work up my posts meanwhile to post some pics:roll:


*If this helps ... yours side-by-side with my Burton in natural light below my desk.







*


----------



## SeventySeven

Don't think there's anything wrong with yours. Mine looks about the same (although it looks better IRL) and was bought at an official retailer here in Sweden. Just enjoy it!



Skickat från min iPhone 6s med Tapatalk


----------



## JamesCameron

Thanks for the answers guys! I see its nothing out of the ordinary so I guess ill indeed just enjoy it! The pic of the lighting was a lil overexposed, mines looks exactly like the one from the youtube video. Great G-Shock community we got here. You can write up +1 9400-1 owner here  btw are there any good mods out there for the Rangeman? Maybe something to make the light look a lil better or something else?


----------



## normn

PIOWA , add one more


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *356 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Kmbijit, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *149 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, BenF, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, JohnQFord, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *5 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *885 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, JohnQFord (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Tokeisukei (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 558

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *356 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Kmbijit, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *149 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, BenF, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *5 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *884 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Tokeisukei (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 558

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## M-Shock

Late to the party?




























I am really enjoying this one


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *356 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Kmbijit, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *149 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, BenF, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *6 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *885 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord(4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Tokeisukei (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 557

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

M-Shock said:


> Late to the party?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am really enjoying this one


Never too late for this one ! Congratulations ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## WES51

WES51 said:


> Mainly, I missed the appeal of the analog-digi combo (e.g. compass, baro differential).
> 
> I'm still fighting with my return decision, because now I miss the watch itself.
> 
> I really liked the heavy weight and the quality was simply amazing.
> 
> I'll put the money towards the Mudmaster, that I plan to buy by the end of this year.





Time4Playnow said:


> As much as I like the Rangeman (I have 6 of them!), if you liked the quality of the Rangeman, then you are going to love the Mudmaster!! I think it is just a step up from the Rangeman...
> 
> But if at all possible, I recommend owning both! :-!


I think you are right.

I have a happy announcement pending.
But that will happen in an other 'official counting' thread of F17.


----------



## WTM

Please add my Rangeman GW9400-1CR
to the official count. Thank You.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *357 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Kmbijit, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *149 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, BenF, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *6 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *886 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord(4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Tokeisukei (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 558

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## olandese83

here' my Rangeman. I bought this couple of years ago, after changing Company/job (good reason to make myself a gift :-9 )


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *358 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Kmbijit, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *149 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, BenF, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *6 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *33 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg)

*Together* .................................................. .... *887 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord(4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Tokeisukei (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 559

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Skyhunter2

*Just joined after lurking a bit.

Count me in on the 9400B-1.

*


----------



## kmbijit

Hi Piowa,

Time to mark my name to the modded Rangeman owners!!!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *357 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *149 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, BenF, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *6 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *34 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit,)

*Together* .................................................. .... *887 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord(4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Tokeisukei (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 559

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tokeisukei

Hi Piowa. . Another one for me please.


----------



## Piowa

888 Rangemen on 08-08-2016 !!!*

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *357 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *150 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, BenF, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *6 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *34 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit,)

*Together* .................................................. .... *888 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 559

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Onewatchhh

Piowa... One green ranger gone to a new home, in Spain... I'm back to just the one


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elborderas

Piowa,
And it seems my olive rangeman is not on the list so, please ad me there too (i have classic plus olive green).

Thanks


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *357 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *150 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *6 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *34 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit,)

*Together* .................................................. .... *888 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 558

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tokeisukei

We might get to 900 by September! One more for me please. .


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *358 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *150 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan)
*
9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *6 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *34 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit,)

*Together* .................................................. .... *889 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Tokeisukei (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 558

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Harry Ireland

You can officially add my GW-9402KJ-2JR Rangeman Love the Sea and the Earth (blue booby baby) to the count.






























Will make an outdoor wristshot as soon as the weather improves a bit..
(thanks Piowa!)


----------



## JohnQFord

Harry Ireland said:


> You can officially add my GW-9402KJ-2JR Rangeman Love the Sea and the Earth (blue booby baby) to the count.
> View attachment 9026025
> 
> Will make an outdoor wristshot as soon as the weather improves a bit..
> (thanks Piowa!)


Congratulations Harry. :-!:-!:-!

Sun or no sun ... this must have brightened up your day ?!?!  b-)  b-)


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *358 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *150 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *7 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *34 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit,)

*Together* .................................................. .... *890 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Tokeisukei (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 559

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *358 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *150 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *7 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *34 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit,)

*Together* .................................................. .... *890 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*EleRangeVenMan* - Sma (11 watches)

*RangeTENman* - Sma (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Tokeisukei (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 559

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MediumRB

Add me to the list with a 9400-3! I like this one quite a bit, so far.


----------



## sma

Complete!
(At the moment:grinning


----------



## JohnQFord

sma said:


> Complete!
> (At the moment:grinning


Nicely done ... & it is something to grin about ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Skinny Rogers

Just stumbled upon this thread!

Count me in!


----------



## Piowa

*Only 6 to 900

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *359 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *151 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *65 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *21 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland*, *Sma)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *34 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit,)

*Together* .................................................. .... *894 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan* - Sma (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Tokeisukei (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 561

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*Only 6 to 900

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *359 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *151 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland*, *Sma)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *34 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit,)

*Together* .................................................. .... *894 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan* - Sma (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Tokeisukei (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 561

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rangemanfan

My 3rd G and my first range. Positive Black, plan on grabbing another within a week. Would prefer a navy/camo/panther/red if I can find one priced decently. I think I'm hooked already.


----------



## Piowa

*Only 5 to 900

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *360 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *151 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *16** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland*, *Sma)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *34 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit,)

*Together* .................................................. .... *895 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan* - Sma (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Tokeisukei (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 562

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rangemanfan

*Count me in for my 2nd Rangeman. Just got a 9400CMJ-3, arrives later this week. Will post pics then.*


----------



## redsinjuro

Count me in

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokeisukei

redsinjuro said:


> Count me in
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the goodies! Nice.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*Only 3 to 900

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *360 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *151 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *47 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland*, *Sma)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *35 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro)

*Together* .................................................. .... *897 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan* - Sma (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Tokeisukei (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 562

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rangemanfan

*I'm on a f'ing tear folks. Just got a 3rd, a GW-9400NVJ-2JF. Count me in for my 3rd, a Carbon Fiber Navy. Pics of my CAMO coming tomorrow!*


----------



## JFLUX13

Just received my 9400-3!!
Can't be happier!


----------



## Piowa

*Only 2 to 900

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *360 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *152 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *47 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *23 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland*, *Sma)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *35 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro)

*Together* .................................................. .... *898 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan* - Sma (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Tokeisukei (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 563

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rangemanfan

Wanted to make it official. #2 Has arrived. Although I'm a little peevd because the ebay seller listed it as new with tags, and I got it with no books or tags, and a very faint mark on the clasp, I am still very happy as I plan to wear it and got a great deal. My 3rd is enroute but please put me down for my 2nd officially now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*Only 1 to 900

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *360 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *152 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *47 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland*, *Sma)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *35 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro)

*Together* .................................................. .... *899 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan* - Sma (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Tokeisukei (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches, Rangemanfan

Lone Rangers: 562

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

rangemanfan said:


> Wanted to make it official. #2 Has arrived. Although I'm a little peevd because the ebay seller listed it as new with tags, and I got it with no books or tags, and a very faint mark on the clasp, I am still very happy as I plan to wear it and got a great deal. My 3rd is enroute but please put me down for my 2nd officially now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's probably too late but you can always message the seller [if you haven't done feedback yet] & let him know that the lack of tags & manual will affect his feedback.

He may send them to you separately. If not, report him for misrepresentation.


----------



## rangemanfan

I wonder if my Blue carbon fiber will show up before anyone else posts, then I will get to be #900 =)


----------



## woodsrider

My post count is too low to post a pic, but I just received my first Rangeman - a camo-band Rangeman just like Rangemanfan posted above. Although it's pretty large on my wrist, I think Rangemans could become a habit - they have all the right features for Colorado.


----------



## rangemanfan

woodsrider said:


> My post count is too low to post a pic, but I just received my first Rangeman - a camo-band Rangeman just like Rangemanfan posted above. Although it's pretty large on my wrist, I think Rangemans could become a habit - they have all the right features for Colorado.


If you even think you might have a problem, you WILL have a problem. I got my first one a week and a half ago and that camo one was my 2nd already and my 3rd gets delivered Wednesday. And oh yeah, I also got a Men In Navy Carbon Fiber 9300 Mudman in between. Hide your bank account.


----------



## Senserazer

I just bought my first Rangeman! The Black Panther version, all black, with negative display, and a carbon strap. Really loving it! Looking for a few others versions of it now as well, to kick off my new collection!


----------



## JohnQFord

For *woodsrider, rangemanfan & Senserazer ... this is your destiny !!! :-!:-!:-!








*


----------



## g17

Received yesterday .
Navy I was looking for a long time.


----------



## Piowa

*900 !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *360 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *152 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *48 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland*, *Sma)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *35 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro)

*Together* .................................................. .... *900 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan* - Sma (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Tokeisukei (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches, Rangemanfan

Lone Rangers: 562

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rangemanfan

g17 said:


> View attachment 9199914
> 
> Received yesterday .
> Navy I was looking for a long time.


Congrats man, you beat me by a day. My navy carbon arrives tomorrow, ah well, 901 works.


----------



## g17

rangemanfan said:


> Congrats man, you beat me by a day. My navy carbon arrives tomorrow, ah well, 901 works.


Hey , I spent 3 minutes trying to understand what I have done wrong, lol. Luck I didn't. ;-)
Did not realize that I was the #900 watch, tought that yours 901 was some kind of code that I did not know.:-d
Well, Guess We have to go for the 1000, rigth? |>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>
Best Regards from Brazil


----------



## rangemanfan

g17 said:


> Hey , I spent 3 minutes trying to understand what I have done wrong, lol. Luck I didn't. ;-)
> Did not realize that I was the #900 watch, tought that yours 901 was some kind of code that I did not know.:-d
> Well, Guess We have to go for the 1000, rigth? |>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>|>
> Best Regards from Brazil


Reporting in with #901 and my 3rd rangeman in 2 weeks. A navy carbon fiber.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangemanfan

Not a bad first week of collecting G's.


----------



## kevio

Here's mine. I received it a few months ago but finally got the GW-9400-3 and swapped the module into this. Not sure if I like it more than the positive display as the numbers/letters have a reddish tint to it, which makes it hard to read. If you can tell, I also hydro'd it which made the display easier to read but again because of the reddish tint of the display, it's still hard to read. No wonder why so many owners of the GW-9400-3 complain about the difficulty of reading the display.


----------



## WES51

Looks good to me.
Did you loose any sensor function after hydro or it works jist like before?


----------



## brvheart

kevio said:


> Here's mine. I received it a few months ago but finally got the GW-9400-3 and swapped the module into this. Not sure if I like it more than the positive display as the numbers/letters have a reddish tint to it, which makes it hard to read. If you can tell, I also hydro'd it which made the display easier to read but again because of the reddish tint of the display, it's still hard to read. No wonder why so many owners of the GW-9400-3 complain about the difficulty of reading the display.
> 
> View attachment 9226962


I love that!!!!!! I'll take it!!!


----------



## PoHq

Just got a new Rangeman. Standard GW-9400-1CR on Amazon for $184. Can't post pics as I'm new and don't have enough posts. 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## kevio

WES51 said:


> Looks good to me.
> Did you loose any sensor function after hydro or it works jist like before?


No problems with the sensors that I can tell. The sensors are outside of the case so they really shouldn't be affected by the silicone oil. They do need to be calibrated for better accuracy but at least the temp and elevation sensors were within an acceptable range.

In in some light, the negative display looks fine but more often than not the display feels to dim. I'll be outside most of tomorrow so it will be telling how it does outdoors in SoCal sunlight. If I still can't stand it, swapping back the positive display is still an option.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *360 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *152 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland*, *Sma)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *902 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan* - Sma (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Tokeisukei (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Rangemanfan (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 562

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## woodsrider

I like the looks of that Men in Navy Rangeman....might have to track down one of these. I have a feeling my collection is about to expand. I have a 2015 Love, Sea & Earth incoming....


----------



## rangemanfan

I'm looking for a decent price on a Red (Carbon or Resin, don't care), Black on Black, Burton. Realistically, there are 6 I want, then I might do a custom or two.


----------



## PoHq

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## PoHq

And here she is. The new Rangeman!


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Uberyk

Uh wow. I guess I'm joining a long and illustrious list. 
This is mine


----------



## ijob007

Mee too 👍

-----------------------------
Sent from the back of Michael Caine's Mini Cooper S, Italy. Holding on for dear life...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *363 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *152 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland*, *Sma)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *905 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan* - Sma (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Tokeisukei (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Rangemanfan (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 565

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## noyboy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *364 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *152 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland*, *Sma)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *906 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan* - Sma (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Tokeisukei (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Rangemanfan (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 566

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## odinslostcandy




----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *365 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *152 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland*, *Sma)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *907 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan* - Sma (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Tokeisukei (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Rangemanfan (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 567

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Zestel

Check....


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *366 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *152 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *30 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland*, *Sma)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *908 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan* - Sma (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Tokeisukei (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Rangemanfan (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 568

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rangemanfan

Count me in for my 4th Rangeman. A GW9400RD-4, not a carbon fiber like my Blue and Camo Rangemen and Mudmen, but I got it at a steal price. Used in 98/100 condition with tin/warranty/tags, no box or manual, for $275.


----------



## woodsrider

Nice job, Rangemanfan. The red with the negative display looks great. 

I'm hoping to see a couple of new units land here in Colorado soon. I'm really liking the functionality and size of the Rangeman. It's large, but not as massive and heavy as my Mudmaster. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *366 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *152 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland*, *Sma)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)


*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *909 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan* - Sma (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Tokeisukei (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Rangemanfan (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 568

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rangemanfan

woodsrider said:


> Nice job, Rangemanfan. The red with the negative display looks great.
> 
> I'm hoping to see a couple of new units land here in Colorado soon. I'm really liking the functionality and size of the Rangeman. It's large, but not as massive and heavy as my Mudmaster.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I love my mudmasters too! I have a men in navy carbon fiber and grey camo carbon fiber.

Also, I'm going to make my 5th rangeman a Green. Then I'm going to do a module swap with the black and olive so i have blacked out with the red text/ring and display. and the olive with gold ring and positive display.


----------



## tokeisukei

One more for me please.
Gw-9400DCJ









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *366 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *152 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland*, *Sma)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *1 watch* (Tokeisukei)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *910 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan* - Sma (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Rangemanfan (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 568

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

*Please add the mighty Camo GW-9400DCJ-1JF for me please. :-! *_[a few rough pic's]
















































































_


----------



## Time4Playnow

JohnQFord said:


> *Please add the mighty Camo GW-9400DCJ-1JF for me please. :-! *_[a few rough pic's]
> 
> View attachment 9370250
> 
> _


Aha!! There it is!!!! Congrats - looks great!! :-! Nice photos too.


----------



## JohnQFord

Time4Playnow said:


> Aha!! There it is!!!! Congrats - looks great!! :-! Nice photos too.


Thanks *T4Pn*. :-!

It was 2 days late thanks to weekend Post Office system maintenance. o|

And the Coup d' Grace was the $111 hit for taxes/duties/processing that really knocked some air out of the balloon ! :-|

But I've got it ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## Dirtbuddy

Very nice John!

I've got my eye on this sexy beast for my next purchase....


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *366 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *152 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland*, *Sma)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *2 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *911 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan* - Sma (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, JohnQFord (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Rangemanfan (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 568

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rangemanfan

Wrist shots for my Rangemen.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sma

14º rangeman!


----------



## Piowa

*Congrats Sma, nice one.

Group photo would be more than appreciated.

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *366 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *152 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland*, *Sma)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *3 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *912 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, JohnQFord (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Rangemanfan (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 568

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sma

Hy! Here done.


----------



## mpulford311

Piowa:
At me to the list please GW9400-1










Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *367 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *152 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland*, *Sma)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *3 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *913 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, JohnQFord (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Rangemanfan (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 569

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

mpulford311 said:


> Piowa:
> At me to the list please GW9400-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Awesome shot 

Sent from my iPhone 6+


----------



## Wakamatsu

Finally got my phone camera to cooperate somewhat.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *367 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *59 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *24 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland*, *Sma)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *6** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *3 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *914 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, JohnQFord (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Rangemanfan (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 570

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## zeroair

I should be on this list twice.... Or maybe three times, if it includes ones we've sold.

I used to have a vanilla 9400.

Now I have a 9400BJ, and this 9400SR beauty:


----------



## g17

Arrived Last night. (9400CMJ)

But I am impressed. This is the first time I've seen this thread on page 2. Cannot happen no more! 
Already thinking about the next one to buy .


----------



## fcasoli

g17 said:


> View attachment 9520722
> 
> Arrived Last night. (9400CMJ)
> 
> But I am impressed. This is the first time I've seen this thread on page 2. Cannot happen no more!
> Already thinking about the next one to buy .


My favorite, my compliments! Your next? My next? Mudmaster desert!


----------



## g17

fcasoli said:


> My favorite, my compliments! Your next? My next? Mudmaster desert!


Tks a lot !
My next one, probably a Mudmaster.
Not sure with one yet


----------



## SkinFan

On the board with my first Rangeman!!!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *368 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *60 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *25 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *8 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland*, *Sma)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *7** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *3 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *918 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, JohnQFord (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Rangemanfan (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 572

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rangemanfan

I am pleased to announce my 5th Rangeman is on the way. It is the all black carbon fiber negative aka the black panther. In the meanwhile while that arrives, enjoy a picture of my newest G, a GW9200-1 Solar/Atomic Riseman.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical

I never posted my original Rangeman here, but I have the basic black positive (GW-9400-1CR) and now the 2016 "Love the Sea and the Earth" collaboration (GW-9402KJ-2JR).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *369 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *60 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *25 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *20 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *7** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *3 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *920 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, JohnQFord (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Rangemanfan (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Skeptical (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 572

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dirkpitt73

Joined the Rangeman club with a Burton! I couldn't resist, loving it so far.









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *369 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *60 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *25 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *21 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *7** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *3 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *921 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Deepsea_dweller, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, JohnQFord (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Rangemanfan (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Skeptical (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 573

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

The 2 just arrived Pls add the Camo Ranger here Piowa. Thanks a lot


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *369 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *60 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *25 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *21 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *7** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *4 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *922 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, JohnQFord (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Rangemanfan (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Skeptical (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 573

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rangemanfan

Sorry for the crappy pic of my 5th, the 9400B-1 in the upper right. Wanted a group shot.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmbijit

My second Rangeman on the list!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Just 4 show  and congrats kmbijit  Fine catch 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rangemanfan

Wrist shot of the new (my 5th)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *370 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *57 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *25 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *21 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *7** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *4 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *924 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, JohnQFord, Rangemanfan (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Skeptical, Kmbijit (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 573

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sebvanderm

Here are mine. Please add to the official count. More incoming next week


----------



## sebvanderm

Sorry, forgot this one...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *371 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *26 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *21 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *7** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *4 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *927 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, JohnQFord, Rangemanfan (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Sebvanderm (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Skeptical, Kmbijit (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 573

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## Brace

Count me in, Black version positive display GW-9400-1CR


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *372 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *26 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *21 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *7** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *4 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *928 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, JohnQFord, Rangemanfan (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Sebvanderm (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Skeptical, Kmbijit (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 574

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## -Devil-

Please add me for two To the count for now thanks.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *373 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *26 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *21 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *17** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *7** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *4 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *930 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, JohnQFord, Rangemanfan (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Sebvanderm (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Skeptical, Kmbijit, -Devil- (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 574

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Skeptical

Hello. Since my last update, I've added the sunrise purple and the 2015 "Love the Sea and the Earth" models










I should have the black negative one incoming as well, but it must be on the slow boat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *373 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, JohnQFord)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *26 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *21 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *18** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *9 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *8** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *4 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *932 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, JohnQFord, Rangemanfan (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Skeptical (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Sebvanderm (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil- (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 574

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## desire68

Thank you Greg. You introduced me to the Rangeman and I think you have created a Monster. This is a great guy to do business with WUS peeps.
Mike


----------



## desire68

Thank you Greg. You introduced me to the Rangeman and I think you have created a Monster. This is a great guy to do business with WUS peeps.
Mike


----------



## desire68

JohnQFord said:


> For *woodsrider, rangemanfan & Senserazer ... this is your destiny !!! :-!:-!:-!
> 
> View attachment 9199698
> 
> *


Thank you Greg. You introduced me to the Rangeman and I think you have created a Monster. This is a great guy to do business with WUS peeps.
Mike


----------



## JohnQFord

desire68 said:


> Thank you Greg. You introduced me to the Rangeman and I think you have created a Monster. This is a great guy to do business with WUS peeps.
> Mike


You're welcome Mike. Enjoy the Yellow Lightning. :-!

Now you can get to work on collecting the whole set !!!


----------



## desire68

JohnQFord said:


> You're welcome Mike. Enjoy the Yellow Lightning. :-!
> 
> Now you can get to work on collecting the whole set !!!


Is it bad that I've already started looking at the others lol.


----------



## sebvanderm

Finally has arrived. Please add to count. My 4th rangeman.


----------



## JohnQFord

Very nice. Congratulations ! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## JohnQFord

Piowa, please take my name out of the count for this watch & register it to its new owner ... *desire68 :-!








*


----------



## desire68

JohnQFord said:


> Piowa, please take my name out of the count for this watch & register it to its new owner ... *desire68 :-!
> 
> View attachment 9658650
> 
> *


Thanks Greg,
i tried to upload a pic last night but it came out MASSIVE lol. Still getting used to my new phone.


----------



## desire68

JohnQFord said:


> Piowa, please take my name out of the count for this watch & register it to its new owner ... *desire68 :-!
> 
> View attachment 9658650
> 
> *


Thanks Greg,
i tried to upload a pic last night but it came out MASSIVE lol. Still getting used to my new phone.


----------



## limatime

My 2 best camping buddies!

<pic removed by moderator>


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *374 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *26 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *21 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *18** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *8** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *4 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *934 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil- (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 574

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Dirtbuddy

Add me to the growing list Piowa...


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *374 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *155 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Dirtbuddy)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *26 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *21 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *18** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *8** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *4 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *935 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil- (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 575

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## shudson85

New one here, GW 9400 (Black, Positive)









Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*1k before Christmas ????

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *375 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *26 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *21 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *18** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *8** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *4 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *936 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil- (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 575

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robotaz

Piowa, please add me back to the the Kings of Range Club!


----------



## Piowa

*1k before Christmas ????

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *375 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *26 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *21 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *18** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *8** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *5 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *937 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil-, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 574

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## BevoWatch

_


































b-)​_


----------



## Piowa

*1k before Christmas ????

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *376 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *26 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *21 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *18** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *8** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *5 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio)

*Together* .................................................. .... *938 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil-, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 575

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MDT IT




----------



## Piowa

*1k before Christmas ????

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *376 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *26 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *21 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *18** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *8** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *5 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *939 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil-, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 576

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## STavros78

@Piowa kindly count me in for a 9400-1.Thanks


----------



## Piowa

*1k before Christmas ????

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *377 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *26 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *21 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *18** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *8** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *5 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *940 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil-, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 577

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robotaz

I don't normally quote multiple pics, but man, you really take some great ones. These aren't simple, and do take effort. I appreciate it and always enjoy them.



BevoWatch said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)​_


----------



## kosio

You can count me in as well


----------



## Piowa

*1k before Christmas ????

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *378 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *26 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *21 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73)

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *18** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *8** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *5 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *941 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil-, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 578

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Skeptical

I knew I was missing one. I also have the Burton (5 total)


----------



## Time4Playnow

Skeptical said:


> I knew I was missing one. I also have the Burton (5 total)
> :-d:-d


Wait......you _forgot_ that you had the Burton???!!! :rodekaart:-x :-d

The Burton is one of my favorite Rangers!


----------



## Skeptical

Ha! Just never got around to posting it here. I had to go through the list to see which I was missing.

Group shot


----------



## therion

Count me in, just received it yesterday


----------



## Piowa

*1k before Christmas ????

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *379 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *26 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *23 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *18** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *8** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *5 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *943 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil-, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 579

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster and Pachoe

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## BevoWatch

Robotaz said:


> I don't normally quote multiple pics, but man, you really take some great ones. These aren't simple, and do take effort. I appreciate it and always enjoy them.


Thanks Robotaz, appreciate you recognizing it and saying so.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

I've been wondering how did you take those shots. Absolutely crystal clear images! For some you almost need a cameraman (second person) to take a shot in that perspective. You just put any stock advert/marketing photos of the Rangeman to shame with those shots! 



BevoWatch said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)​_


----------



## Robotaz

Watch_Geekmaster said:


> You just put any stock advert/marketing photos of the Rangeman to shame with those shots!


I know, right!?!

He has the international version on, and I'd be willing to bet most people outside the JDM would associate well with what he captures, especially relative to official photos.

Casio wants you to think about Transformers and crazy space tech, which I'll admit is awesome and reminds me of JDM watches, but let's face it, these pics are more inline with reality for most people.


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Found two more of Bevo's shots, which are not shown here, in another thread in the ABC/Digital Forum. Again, in those angles / perspectives, it's hard to do as selfies. I almost believe there's a second person there taking the shots for him, is there? ;-)



BevoWatch said:


> _*Rangeman*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​_


He also mentioned what he used to take those shot to another member. It's hard to believe it's just a point and shoot camera. Well done, man, well done!



BevoWatch said:


> As far as my pics, I just use a point and shoot Olympus Stylus Tough TG-3. It's an inexpensive portable waterproof camera. I've had it over 3 years now and it's the only camera I ever use. It gets the job done so I'm happy with it.


----------



## Piowa

*Congrats BevoWatch ! Excellent pictures ! 
You are mentioned at the bottom of this thread !

1k before Christmas ????

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *379 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *26 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *23 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *18** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *8** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *5 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *943 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil-, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 579

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and *BevoWatch*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Prdrers

New owner alert! Got this today from a fellow member in like new condition.


----------



## Piowa

*1k before Christmas ????

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *380 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *26 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *23 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *18** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *8** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *5 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *944 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Andyahs, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil-, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 580

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and *BevoWatch*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kmbijit

Welcome on board prdrs! 


Watch_Geekmaster said:


> Found two more of Bevo's shots, which are not shown here, in another thread in the ABC/Digital Forum. Again, in those angles / perspectives, it's hard to do as selfies. I almost believe there's a second person there taking the shots for him, is there? ;-)


Very probable he's using the self-timer after setting up the camera on a tripod or on a stable surface like a rock. That's what I usually tend to do to get pics in 3rd person perspective.


----------



## andyahs

Another:


----------



## Robotaz

The desert camos seem popular, and rightfully so!


----------



## Piowa

*1k before Christmas ????

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *380 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *26 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *23 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *18** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *8** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *6 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *946 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Andyahs (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil-, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 580

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and *BevoWatch*

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Devil13

Add me to the club - Thanks Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*1k before Christmas ????

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *381 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *26 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *23 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *18** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *8** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *6 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *947 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Andyahs (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil-, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 581

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## firewatch44

9400SR-4









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*1k before Christmas ????

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *381 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *26 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *23 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *18** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *6 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *948 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Andyahs (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil-, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 582

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dantan

I might get my name added to this list. Keen on this model. Just tried it on earlier but can't get a decent deal for one.


----------



## GazDXB

Had my Burton a month and just picked up a Mudmaster. The Rangeman is more comfortable on the wrist.


----------



## Piowa

*1k before Christmas ????

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *381 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *26 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *24 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *18** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *6 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *949 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Andyahs (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil-, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 583

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Monzer

awesome thread thank you . any mudmaster ?


----------



## Mike Rivera

Count me in, arrived yesterday.


----------



## dantan

Mine is on its way from Sydney to Perth, via Express Post, so I shall probably receive it on Wednesday or Thursday.


----------



## Piowa

*1k before Christmas ????

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *382 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *26 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *24 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *18** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *6 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *950 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Andyahs (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil-, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 584

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## andyahs

Piowa realized when I posted my 9400DC-1 I was behind in my count. I have these three in my collection as well. (Now 6 total)

*

*
*

9401KJ-3 / 9400 BTJ-8 / 9400CMJ-3*


----------



## Piowa

*1k before Christmas ????

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *382 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *27 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *25 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *19** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *6 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *953 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil-, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 584

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dantan

I have received confirmation that mine is due to arrive to me today!


----------



## Robotaz

I'm about to graduate to Emperor of Range.

I bought the last Burton model at relojesdemoda.com.

I've wanted this watch for a long time, but just been too interested in others. Pretty excited.


----------



## jester8798

My 9400-1 is on the way!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Please kindly add me on to this list! Thanks!


----------



## Piowa

*1k before Christmas ????

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *383 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *27 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *25 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *19** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *6 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *954 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil-, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 585

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dantan

Thanks Piowa!


----------



## Man of Kent

Basic 9400-1 in the club!


----------



## Piowa

*1k before Christmas ????

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *384 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *27 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *25 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *19** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *6 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *955 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil-, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 586

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## brandon\

One more.


----------



## jomar

Count me in 9400dcj


----------



## JohnQFord

jomar said:


> Count me in 9400dcj


Beautiful, *jomar ! :-!:-!:-!*


----------



## Piowa

*1k before Christmas ????

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *385 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *27 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *25 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *19** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *7 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *957 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil-, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 588

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jomar

JohnQFord said:


> jomar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Count me in 9400dcj
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful, *jomar !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...

 thank's


----------



## yuv1611

MDT IT said:


> View attachment 9766738


first of all, fantastic photos! In my opinion the muddy one is the best picture of the rangeman yet. 
Now the question is : did the mud and those conditions harm the watch on any way?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## yuv1611

Brace said:


> Count me in, Black version positive display GW-9400-1CR
> View attachment 9615002


Very nice, the tough life effect looks excellent on it

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## yuv1611

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## samshy

Here's mine.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *387 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Fcasoli, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Fcasoli, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, Fcasoli, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *27 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Fcasoli, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *25 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Fcasoli, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *19** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, Fcasoli, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *7 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *959 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil-, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 590

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## brandon\

Brace said:


> Count me in, Black version positive display GW-9400-1CR
> View attachment 9615002


Is&#8230; is that tape??? Why?


----------



## brandon\

yuv1611 said:


> first of all, fantastic photos! In my opinion the muddy one is the best picture of the rangeman yet.
> Now the question is : did the mud and those conditions harm the watch on any way?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Yeah, the watch was damaged and harmed. The conditions it was forced to live and perform in caused immense feelings of neglect and shame. After those feelings turned into anger and remorse, it left home and ended up living the life of a vagabond. After a while, that life wore down its resolve to live. It turned to a life of drugs and went down a dark, dark path.

The last it was seen, its lugs were cracked and its battery indicator was on low.


----------



## yuv1611

brandon\ said:


> Yeah, the watch was damaged and harmed. The conditions it was forced to live and perform in caused immense feelings of neglect and shame. After those feelings turned into anger and remorse, it left home and ended up living the life of a vagabond. After a while, that life wore down its resolve to live. It turned to a life of drugs and went down a dark, dark path.
> 
> The last it was seen, its lugs were cracked and its battery indicator was on low.


A sad sad story, today's youngsters&#8230;

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## yuv1611

brandon\ said:


> Yeah, the watch was damaged and harmed. The conditions it was forced to live and perform in caused immense feelings of neglect and shame. After those feelings turned into anger and remorse, it left home and ended up living the life of a vagabond. After a while, that life wore down its resolve to live. It turned to a life of drugs and went down a dark, dark path.
> 
> The last it was seen, its lugs were cracked and its battery indicator was on low.


You realize thou that you commented on a nother guys pictures&#8230;

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

Hi Piowa,
please update my status, I have the GW-9400CMJ only, no Black, no Olive, Burton Kobe, Panther...
thank for your support in this long list!


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

Found a PRW3510 advert video from Casio, and the shot of the fish looks awfully close to Mr. BevoWatch's shot of his Rangeman earlier in this thread. 
















BevoWatch said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b-)​_


----------



## Robotaz

Added my 3rd! This one has always been love at first sight.


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *386 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *27 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *25 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *19** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *7 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *955 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil- (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 591

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## hexonxonx

Ok, after enjoying my Riseman for four years, I figured it was time to buy a new watch although there is nothing wrong with my Riseman. Welcome my new Rangeman to the world! The display looks off for some reason in the pic but it's perfect in every way. It's been a long time since I've been back to the forum but I couldn't remember my password and the reset password would never work for me. Got help with that though.


----------



## RossL

I finally decided to pull the trigger on a Rangeman. I went to a local store that had 2... I couldn't decide on which one to buy so this happened


----------



## JohnQFord

RossL said:


> I finally decided to pull the trigger on a Rangeman. I went to a local store that had 2... I couldn't decide on which one to buy so this happened
> View attachment 9918202


Life continues to unfold as it should ! 

Welcome to the forum *RossL*. :-!:-!:-!


----------



## dantan

When in doubt, buy both!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *387 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *27 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *26 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *19** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *8 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *36 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit, Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *958 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, Kmbijit, -Devil-, RossL (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 592

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## RossL

JohnQFord said:


> Life continues to unfold as it should !
> 
> Welcome to the forum *RossL*. :-!:-!:-!


Thanks! Needless to say I've been a long time lurker


----------



## kmbijit

Third Ranger in my pack. Second modded Rangeman. First love with a red watch! 
(BTW all three of them are standard Rangemen - 2 modded and 1 stock)
Backlight test and group shots coming soon!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *387 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *27 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *26 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *19** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *8 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *37 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *959 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL(2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 592

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

kmbijit said:


> Third Ranger in my pack. Second modded Rangeman. First love with a red watch!
> (BTW all three of them are standard Rangemen - 2 modded and 1 stock)
> Backlight test and group shots coming soon!
> 
> View attachment 9931186


Very nice indeed  Enjoy kmbijit 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RossL

kmbijit said:


> Third Ranger in my pack. Second modded Rangeman. First love with a red watch!
> (BTW all three of them are standard Rangemen - 2 modded and 1 stock)
> Backlight test and group shots coming soon!
> 
> View attachment 9931186


I like it! The band with the red details looks fantastic.


----------



## kmbijit

The Three Musketeers in my stable! (rather, on my table!)


----------



## janitski

Proudly presenting my new Rangeman...


----------



## Questmatic

Guess I should make an official entry, Black positive 1CR, my (currently) most worn watch, replacing my military Mudman's honored spot:










Sent from my HUAWEI NXT-AL10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*1k coming soon?

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *388 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *28 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *26 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *19** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *8 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *37 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *961 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL(2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 594

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kosio

So from now on it is prohibited for all Rangeman owners to sell their Rangeman before Christmas, otherwise we won't reach 1k in time. 😁


----------



## bigshowrenfro

Love my Rangeman with ZULU straps and my PDW Compass.


----------



## Piowa

*1k coming soon?

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *389 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *28 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *26 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *19** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *8 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *37 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *962 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL(2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 595

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kmbijit

Very beautiful acquisition! Enjoy it!



janitski said:


> Proudly presenting my new Rangeman...
> View attachment 9948962


----------



## Germanox

mine says hi


----------



## Piowa

*1k coming soon?

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *390 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *28 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *26 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *19** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *8 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *37 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *963 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL(2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 596

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yuv1611

bigshowrenfro said:


> Love my Rangeman with ZULU straps and my PDW Compass.


The strap looks brilliant but what's with the compass ? That's what you get a rangeman for&#8230;

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\

yuv1611 said:


> The strap looks brilliant but what's with the compass ? That's what you get a rangeman for&#8230;
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I see your point. But if you use and rely on your tools/instruments, redundancy is a good thing.


----------



## yuv1611

The only problem I have with that watch is that now I can't see my self wearing another 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaijininjapan

One closer to 1000: 
My new GW-9400-CR. But with a small modification: I changed the silver bezel screws to darker ones.


----------



## Piowa

*1k coming soon?

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *391 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *28 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *26 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *19** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *8 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *37 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *964 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL(2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 597

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## JohnQFord

Gaijininjapan said:


> One closer to 1000:
> My new GW-9400-CR. But with a small modification: I changed the silver bezel screws to darker ones.
> 
> View attachment 10002434


Congratulations! :-!:-!:-! Welcome to the forum *Gaijin . 

*Have to agree that the black studs look better. :-!


----------



## jcl78

Add me to the list! *9400-1 *on order. I just bought my Citizen Promaster Altichron, and 22mm MilTat Super Engineer II band, and it is too nice, so it is now the official "dress" watch, and the Rangeman will be the go-to. Looking forward to it.


----------



## podunkeric

Add me too! The Burton has not left my wrist since I got it on Friday.










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*1k coming soon?

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *391 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *28 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *27 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *19** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *8 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *37 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *965 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL(2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 598

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yuv1611

Who needs a mudmaster?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## fcasoli

yuv1611 said:


> Who needs a mudmaster?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


If you remove the bezel, you find the answer... But the complete clean is fast and easy, so Rangeman top ten Casio


----------



## 50missioncap

Was thinking of getting a mudmaster - gwg-1000... but then I saw this. At less than $200, this seems like a much better deal. Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yuv1611

Bit of a different animal. Same functions but other than that everything is different. Mudmaster Slightly tougher but way to big as I see it. Strongly suggest that you go to a shop and try it on your wrist before you click the button 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeroed4x

Just received mine today. This could easily be my favorite G Shock....... we shall see..............


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *392 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *28 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *27 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *19** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *16 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *8 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *37 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *966 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Skeptical (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL(2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 598

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kosio

I'm afraid we won't reach 1k before year end...


----------



## Skeptical

I didn't expect it so soon, but...



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *392 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *28 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *27 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *19** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *8 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *37 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *967 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL(2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 598

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *392 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *58 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *28 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *27 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *19** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *17 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *8 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *37 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *967 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL(2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 598

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## woodsrider

Just doing my part to add to the official 2016 Rangeman tally -- and to keep Piowa busy! (none of these have been posted previously, I don't think...) See what you guys have done to me?!

I have my eyes on another Rangeman, but he'll be waiting patiently until 2017...


----------



## Time4Playnow

woodsrider said:


> Just doing my part to add to the official 2016 Rangeman tally -- and to keep Piowa busy! (none of these have been posted previously, I don't think...) See what you guys have done to me?!
> 
> I have my eyes on another Rangeman, but he'll be waiting patiently until 2017...
> 
> View attachment 10342522


Wow, you just got all of those recently?? Nice group!! :-!

And didn't you also just add 3-4 Mudmasters to the count as well? ALL of those recent purchases?? :think: If so, I'd say you've caught the bug REAL bad!! :-d:-d


----------



## woodsrider

Time4Playnow said:


> Wow, you just got all of those recently?? Nice group!! :-!
> 
> And didn't you also just add 3-4 Mudmasters to the count as well? ALL of those recent purchases?? :think: If so, I'd say you've caught the bug REAL bad!! :-d:-d


Guilty as charged.....!!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *393 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *66 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *61 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *29 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *27 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *20** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *9 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *37 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *973 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL(2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 598

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yuv1611

You mean that all these watches that are written in all of those posts are the ones you own ????

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## jun_ng_1208

Time to get some charge LOL got myself a 2015 & 2016 LTS&E on the way from Japan


----------



## yuv1611

bigshowrenfro said:


> Love my Rangeman with ZULU straps and my PDW Compass.


Can you upload some pictures of that on your hand ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## sebvanderm

jun_ng_1208 said:


> Time to get some charge LOL got myself a 2015 & 2016 LTS&E on the way from Japan
> 
> View attachment 10402058


What on earth is an LTS&E??? Does it solar charge or what?


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *393 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *67 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *29 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *20** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *9 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *37 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *976 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, jun_ng_1208 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL(2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 598

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bisoro

sebvanderm said:


> What on earth is an LTS&E??? Does it solar charge or what?


if I'm not wrong, it's the abbreviation of "Love the Sea and the Earth", or the GW-9402KJ-2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bells0

Can i join the gang??

Recieved my new *9400-1 *this week. Also bought a carbon fibre *9400RD-4 *strap and case. Going to leave the case as black as like the contrast, for now!


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *393 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *67 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *29 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *20** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *9 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *38 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0)

*Together* .................................................. .... *977 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, Sebvanderm, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, jun_ng_1208 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL(2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 599

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robotaz

I sold my red one, Piowa. Please update next time someone adds one.


----------



## sebvanderm

Hi guys,
got a new rangeman addition to show off . Got the green rangeman love the sea and earth today. Heres the pic for piowa to add to the count and a group shot of all my rangeman. Hope you all like it


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *393 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *153 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *67 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *29 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *21** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *9** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *9 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *38 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0)

*Together* .................................................. .... *978 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, jun_ng_1208 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL(2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 599

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## awyeah

Count me in! Just got it this week.


----------



## JohnQFord

awyeah said:


> Count me in! Just got it this week.


Piowa needs a model # and 'we' need a photo ... or it didn't happen ! :think:


----------



## cbkihong

JohnQFord said:


> Piowa needs a model # and 'we' need a photo ... or it didn't happen ! :think:


https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/wruw-wednesday-11-january-2016-a-3928442-2.html#post37432602


----------



## Mikey_lo

Siblings


----------



## Speedsterescu

Hello all, here is my GW 9400CMJ - 3









Sent from my ASUS_Z00AD using Tapatalk


----------



## Zambian4ever

Add a GW-9400-3 to the list!

New acquisition. I have wanted one for a while but I wasn't sure about the size, and on the wrist it is big... but it works cause it is meant to be big and bold.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *395 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *67 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *30 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *21** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *18 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *9 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *38 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0)

*Together* .................................................. .... *983 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, jun_ng_1208 (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 602

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jun_ng_1208

Added a new one again  this time the Kobe


----------



## Piowa

*Only 16 to 1k !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *395 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *67 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *30 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *21** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *9 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *38 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0)

*Together* .................................................. .... *984 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, jun_ng_1208 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 602

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli

Piowa, 
Very difficult problem for you, 

Could be nice to exhibit the graph with time and number of watches, to evaluate the trend, for all top sellers... 

Ciao


----------



## Koroviov

Standard black positive with cosmectic changes.


----------



## Piowa

*Only 15 to 1k !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *395 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *67 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *30 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *21** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *9 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *39 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov)

*Together* .................................................. .... *985 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord,jun_ng_1208 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 603

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Phreddo

Finally broke down and found an offer I couldn't refuse. You know it, you love it, the OG, GW9400-1CR.
A quantum leap over the Mudman. I'm starting to have too many watches around here. Speaking of which, check out my sig and help me downsize a little!


----------



## Piowa

*Only 14 to 1k !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *396 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *67 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *30 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *21** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *10 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *9 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *39 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov)

*Together* .................................................. .... *986 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord,jun_ng_1208 (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 604

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jun_ng_1208

The 2014 Love The Sea and The Earth will be my next target


----------



## Piowa

*Only 12 to 1k !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *396 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *67 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *30 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *9 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *39 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov)

*Together* .................................................. .... *988 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 604

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sirgilbert357

Stumbled across this thread...sorry I spend all my time in F71; anyway, I bought a regular positive display version not too long ago. Sorry, no pics at the moment.


----------



## profess11

One more here. Great watch.


----------



## Piowa

*Only 11 to 1k !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *397 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *154 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *67 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *30 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *9 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *39 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov)

*Together* .................................................. .... *989 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 604

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## il Pirati

Arrived on Friday. I'm impressed! Really good looking watch.


----------



## Piowa

*Only 10 to 1k !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *397 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *155 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *67 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *30 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *9 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *39 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov)

*Together* .................................................. .... *990 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 605

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sixgun CO

Here's mine.:-d


----------



## Piowa

*Only 9 to 1k !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *397 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *155 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *67 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *30 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *9 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *40 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO)

*Together* .................................................. .... *991 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 606

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jun_ng_1208

A shot that I did for my Rangers few days ago, not all of them are in there  expecting the navy GW- 9400NVJ and grey GW- 9400KJ from Japan this Friday |>|>


----------



## Watch_Geekmaster

1000 Rangers yet?


----------



## bow

I'm in... (again)


----------



## Cycletroll

+1 GW9400-1


----------



## Piowa

*Only 7 to 1k !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *399 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *155 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *67 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *30 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *9 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *40 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO)

*Together* .................................................. .... *991 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 608

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Johnnye

+1 from me here in Ireland. Just arrived - what a monster! (pictured with the awesome Riseman - I can't decide which is best, so in true WIS form, kept both!)


----------



## Piowa

*Only 6 to 1k !!!
400 black positives !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *400 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *155 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *67 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *49 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *31 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *30 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *10** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *9 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *40 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO)

*Together* .................................................. .... *994 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208 (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 609

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jun_ng_1208

My rare collection of Rangers is now complete  4 more to go~


----------



## Piowa

*Sorry, my mistake 
Only 4 to 1k !!!
400 black positives !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *400 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *155 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *67 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *30 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *9 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *40 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO)

*Together* .................................................. .... *996 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - jun_ng_1208

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 609

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Robotaz

jun_ng_1208 said:


> My rare collection of Rangers is now complete  4 more to go~


That's really cool! Congrats!


----------



## Schwizzle

It's been a while since I posted...might as well make it a good one. Other hobbies took over for a while (small electronics wiring, a.k.a. making lightsabers, and photography).

Here is my Rangeman that I got a while back but never posted about.


----------



## Piowa

*Only 3 to 1k !!!

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *401 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *155 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *67 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *30 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *11 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *11** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *9 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *40 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO)

*Together* .................................................. .... *997 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - jun_ng_1208

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 610

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Alan From New York

Okay, so after my addiction to GD100 fizzled out (thank you, Jumpman), I got hooked on Rangeman. Up to five, so far. Hopes of seven, but my bidding has been denied a few times.


----------



## jun_ng_1208

I am finally the proud owner of all 14 pieces of Rangeman  In possesion of 11pcs so far and the 9400DCJ, 9400CMJ & 9400J-1 is on their way from the land of rising sun ~

Photos will be coming soon |>


----------



## Piowa

*1002

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *401 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *155 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *31 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *12** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *10 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *40 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO)

*Together* .................................................. .... *1002 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - jun_ng_1208

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm, Alan From New York (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 610

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jun_ng_1208

Time for a rank update for me


----------



## pepepatryk

My smurf


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

pepepatryk said:


> My smurf


Blue and positive display / so nice


----------



## Piowa

*1003

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *401 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *155 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *31 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *12** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *10 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *41 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk)

*Together* .................................................. .... *1003 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - jun_ng_1208

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm, Alan From New York (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 611

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## cman1120

Can't believe I didn't notice this thread till now *sheepish grin* Would you kindly add me to the list? My 9400-3 (Valentine's gift to myself this year) says hello.








Thanks!

Misspelling brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## pepepatryk

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Blue and positive display / so nice


Thanks a lot


----------



## Piowa

*1004

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *401 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *156 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *31 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *19 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *12** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *10 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *41 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk)

*Together* .................................................. .... *1004 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - jun_ng_1208

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm, Alan From New York (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 612

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Alan From New York

Just got the Kobe. Ordered the Earthwatch 2017. And then there'l be one for every day of the week.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Alan From New York said:


> Just got the Kobe. Ordered the Earthwatch 2017. And then there'l be one for every day of the week.
> View attachment 11304170
> View attachment 11304186


Congrats. Fine Kobe! Would be cool if you post here as well 

Rock the Kobe - The official 9400FBJ-4JR Rangeman owners thread

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?sh...eek.com/showthread.php?t=2173178&share_type=t


----------



## Piowa

*1005

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *401 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *156 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *31 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *12** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *10 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *41 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk)

*Together* .................................................. .... *1005 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - jun_ng_1208

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York(6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 612

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## STavros78

@Piowa kindly add me for 1 more 9400-1 that makes 2 of them.Thanks


----------



## staiiff

STavros78 said:


> @Piowa kindly add me for 1 more 9400-1 that makes 2 of them.Thanks


Pics ?


----------



## staiiff

Dear Piowa could you please increase to 13 the number of pinkish GW-9400, this makes it my one and only Rangeman.


----------



## STavros78

staiiff said:


> Pics ?


Still in transit will do once i have it;-)


----------



## Piowa

*1006

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *401 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *156 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *31 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *10 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *41 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk)

*Together* .................................................. .... *1006 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - jun_ng_1208

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York(6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 613

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Alan From New York

More Kobe shots.


----------



## cypherus777

Been wearing a Casio Ae-1000 for 7 years , (still working) and now I've decided to upgrade; thus my first ever Casio G-Shock watch.


----------



## Marrin

Just 4 









With one living an adventurers life






Sent from my HTC Desire 816 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*1011

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *406 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4))

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *156 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *31 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *10 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *41 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk)

*Together* .................................................. .... *1011 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - jun_ng_1208

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 614

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## MDT IT

My MOD on 3ER Negative Vs Positive


----------



## Piowa

*1012

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *406 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4))

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *156 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *31 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *10 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *42 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *1012 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - jun_ng_1208

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 615

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Eggsy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*1013

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *407 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *156 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *31 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *10 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *42 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *1013 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - jun_ng_1208

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 616

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## g17

fcasoli said:


> If you remove the bezel, you find the answer... But the complete clean is fast and easy, so Rangeman top ten Casio


Could not agree more

After 2 years , that's what I found , lol


----------



## yuv1611

Another day in the office









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leodavism

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*1014

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *408 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *156 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *31 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *10 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *42 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *1014 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - jun_ng_1208

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 617

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Penfold36

Finally checking in with mine. Got it almost a year ago for Father's Day. Pic is from a month ago while hiking in Pisgah National Forest.


----------



## Piowa

*1015

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *409 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *156 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *31 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *10 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *42 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *1015 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - jun_ng_1208

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 618

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## SteveJ




----------



## Piowa

*1016

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *410 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *156 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *31 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *10 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *42 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *1016 watches*

*
The Ranger Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Yankeexpress, Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - jun_ng_1208

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 619

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## squarebox

Scuba diving with my Rangeman.















Perhaps it's time to get myself a Frogman!


----------



## yankeexpress

Number 13 Just arrived yesterday is this combo....a DCJ with Burton clothes:










Sellers photo, haven't had a chance to take my own photo yet.


----------



## Piowa

*1017

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *410 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *156 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *31 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *28 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *10 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *43 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *1017 watches*

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - jun_ng_1208 (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 619

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bncrpt

A couple for me..love the ranger! Have some other pants incoming &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Piowa

*1020

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *410 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *157 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *31 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Deepsea_dweller, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *29 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *11 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *43 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *1020 watches*

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma (14 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangeTENman* - jun_ng_1208 (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 619

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jun_ng_1208

My collection so far  all 14 Rangeman + 1 G-Steel


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

yankeexpress said:


> Number 13 Just arrived yesterday is this combo....a DCJ with Burton clothes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sellers photo, haven't had a chance to take my own photo yet.


Nicely done Yankee. How about the the jelly in not so distant future after release ?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Piowa ,, I have only 6 not 7. Cut down to my absolute favourites.









Now of course waiting für the jelly


----------



## Piowa

*1023

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *411 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *158 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *31 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *29 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *22** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *12 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *43 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *1023 watches*

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma, jun_ng_1208 (14 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller(6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 619

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jcombs1

Didn't know this was a thing. Here is mine.
[URL="http://<a href="http://s1259.photobucket.com/user/j...-4D33-AFB6-7DD3ACEE6D11_zpskhsoenwj.jpg.html" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">







[/URL]


----------



## steelersfanVA

My one and only  ... I had the Burton but like a dummy I sold it









Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*1025

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *412 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *158 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *31 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *29 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *12 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *43 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*Together* .................................................. .... *1025 watches*

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma, jun_ng_1208 (14 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller(6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 621

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## HMR170

You can add one more to the list.


----------



## Piowa

*1026

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *413 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *158 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *31 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *29 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *12 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *43 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma, jun_ng_1208 (14 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller(6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 622

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## slawek

My rangeman 😊









Wysłane z mojego SM-G925F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Piowa

*1027

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *413 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *159 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *31 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *29 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *12 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *43 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma, jun_ng_1208 (14 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller(6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 623

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hasaf

Here we are, Black, Positive display. It arrived today.








Sure, my desk is a mess.

Here it is on a 6.5" wrist.









I really liked the green case; but I prefer positive displays. I will probably, eventually, order a green case on e-bay.


----------



## hoss

Where did you get yours from? Which dealer/website?


----------



## alfred.newman

Please add me to the list... *9400-1 Black positive.*


----------



## Piowa

*1029

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *415 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78, Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *159 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *31 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *29 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *12 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *43 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma, jun_ng_1208 (14 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller(6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 625

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hasaf

hoss said:


> Where did you get yours from? Which dealer/website?


Just Amazon. I am expecting to leave for a long cycling trip on Sunday or Monday(well, long to me; about 1K mi); as such, I was concerned with shipping time, ans the price wasn't bad.


----------



## STavros78

Piowa please also add one more 9400-1 black basic for me.that makes me having 2 of the same colour and unfortunately none else


----------



## Piowa

*1030

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *416 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *159 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *31 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *29 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *12 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *43 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma, jun_ng_1208 (14 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller(6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 624

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Schwizzle

Adding my 2nd one to the count:


----------



## Piowa

*1031

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *416 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *160 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *31 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *29 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *12 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *43 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma, jun_ng_1208 (14 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller(6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 623

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Monzer

Please add my gw-9400cmj that I hate  because of its color ty.









Sent from my HTC_M8x using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*1032

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *416 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *160 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *29 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *12 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *43 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma, jun_ng_1208 (14 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller(6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 624

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ffeingol

It's a bit list, but I'll do a "me too!"


----------



## gikkoraj

My new *MASTER OF G DESERT CAMOUFLAGE RANGEMAN GW-9400DCJ-1









*


----------



## Piowa

*1034

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *417 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *160 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *29 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*
*
*Mods* .................................................. .......... *43 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma, jun_ng_1208 (14 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller(6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 626

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## gikkoraj

Admin my name is Gikkoraj and not Gokkoraj.

*9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gokkoraj)*
*


----------



## jbarbourtrim

Put me down for 1









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*1035

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *418 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *160 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *29 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*
*
*Mods* .................................................. .......... *43 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma, jun_ng_1208 (14 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller(6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 627

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tefouane

+ 1 for me. Bests from France


----------



## Piowa

*1036

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *419 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *160 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *62 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *29 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*
*
*Mods* .................................................. .......... *43 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma, jun_ng_1208 (14 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller(6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 628

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jun_ng_1208

Happy Friday guys ! ! !


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

jun_ng_1208 said:


> Happy Friday guys ! ! !


Now show us the beauty


----------



## Devil13

#2 showed up today:


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## Piowa

*1037

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *419 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *160 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *29 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*
*
*Mods* .................................................. .......... *43 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma, jun_ng_1208 (14 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller(6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 627

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hein W

Hey Piowa,

You can count me in with my first Rangeman GW-9400-3ER. In a few days, I hope to receive numbers 2 and 3...


----------



## Piowa

*1038

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *419 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *161 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *29 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)*
*
*Mods* .................................................. .......... *43 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma, jun_ng_1208 (14 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller(6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 628

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## nick87night

My two range-babies









Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*1040

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *419 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *161 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *29 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

9403KJ-9 (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *1 watch* (Nick87night)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *43 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (15 watches)

*FourRangeTeenMan* - Sma, jun_ng_1208 (14 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17 (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller(6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Rangemanfan, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 628

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa




----------



## Deepsea_dweller

nick87night said:


> My two range-babies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


Congrats again. Enjoy


----------



## jun_ng_1208

Time for an update for myself  15 Rangeman + 1 G-Steel LOL


----------



## woodsrider

The latest arrival here in Colorado.

I'm not quite sold on the yellow gel with red accents on the bezel, but the band is pretty cool. Maybe it will grow on me....


----------



## fcasoli

woodsrider said:


> The latest arrival here in Colorado.
> 
> I'm not quite sold on the yellow gel with red accents on the bezel, but the band is pretty cool. Maybe it will grow on me....
> 
> View attachment 12225338
> View attachment 12225346


Congratulations, amber and deep ocean...


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

woodsrider said:


> The latest arrival here in Colorado.
> 
> I'm not quite sold on the yellow gel with red accents on the bezel, but the band is pretty cool. Maybe it will grow on me....
> 
> View attachment 12225338
> View attachment 12225346


Great clear shots Thanks for sharing. Love the band. Well captured. Looks a bit like our Milky Way. Thanks for sharing - have fun


----------



## sma

Last rangeman is here!


----------



## Alan From New York

Arrived 7/1. Could be the most beautiful.


----------



## Alan From New York

All of mine, "in profile."


----------



## hoss

Just got the GW9400-3CR Green Rangeman yesterday.


----------



## hoss

View attachment 12325522

View attachment 12325562


Just got the GW9400-3CR Green Rangeman yesterday.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Better than never 









More to come of course  Friday I'm in Love  - [ The Cure ]


----------



## GaryK30

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Better than never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come of course  Friday I'm in Love  - [ The Cure ]


Great pic, and very funny. The Rangeman Gummy Bear collab. The bezel color is a pretty close match to some of those Gummy Bears.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

GaryK30 said:


> Great pic, and very funny. The Rangeman Gummy Bear collab. The bezel color is a pretty close match to some of those Gummy Bears.


Thanks Gary Crossed my mind immediately once i saw the first released images. Not 100% perfect but funRanger colours are more jelly like


----------



## STavros78

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Better than never
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More to come of course  Friday I'm in Love  - [ The Cure ]


Congrats man enjoy it in good health


----------



## lo8649

Greetings from Malaysia, been lurking here for about a year before finally joining. Thanks for the great info shared throughout the forum. Keep it up & thanks again


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

STavros78 said:


> Congrats man enjoy it in good health


Thanks a lot STavros


----------



## batman1345

Guys, you know where we find white bezel and band aka burton? I find some dealers in eBay but the price is over $140... so expensive...

Sent from my Huawei P8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Love The Sea And The Earth Rangeman - 2014, 2015, 2016 and 2017


----------



## sma

Complete!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Great job sma


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

The Magnificent Seven


----------



## ocddave

Now if I could just get all of those black buttons and screws from the GW-9400SRJ-4 and add them to a GW-9400BJ-1JF, I would have what I want.....hmmmm.



sma said:


> View attachment 12341401
> 
> Complete!


----------



## zimbo777

Can I join the club please Piowa? I collected my 1st one yesterday, GW-9400-1ER









Thanks


----------



## rangemanfan

It's been a while fam but I'm back with my 6th Ranger... A Burton White! Next up I'd like to get the Army green for #7, and the 2017 Sea/Air for #8!


----------



## m1ckDELTA

I'll play. GW9400-3/PDMM*...










*Positive Display Module Mod


----------



## slawek

m1ckDELTA said:


> I'll play. GW9400-3/PDMM*...
> 
> 
> View attachment 12356057
> 
> 
> *Positive Display Module Mod


Hello, how did you make a bright display?

Wysłane z mojego SM-G930F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## m1ckDELTA

slawek said:


> Hello, how did you make a bright display?
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-G930F przy użyciu Tapatalka


I think most folks here call it a "positive display". There are a lot of posts about it here but, in short, one must buy two watches and swap the modules. It's not difficult but, as with all modification related things, there is the potential for a costly mistake. Having $400 worth of Casio on my table (that's a lot of money for me) did give me pause when I was setting up to do the swap but I work in a technical field where fortune favors the bold so I bucked up, dove in, and just did it. I didn't consider it difficult in the least and, clearly, it worked out. Do note, however, that certain tools are required to help insure no damage is done the the watches; "right tools for the job" are true words of wisdom.

If you're not inclined to do such a modification then check Ebay and you will probably find one; patience is key. You will, no doubt, pay a bit of a premium because it is a desirable feature for many but it will still be less money than the "Men In Camouflage" version is currently selling for. In addition, you will end up with a solid OD green watch as opposed to a watch that has a camouflage pattern with, IMO, somewhat limited casual wardrobe use. I would feel a bit self-conscious wearing camo outside of camping/hiking situations (my military days a long behind me); even then it feels a bit pretentious to me (that's only a "me" thing so don't you camo lovers jump on me).

Here's a link to the pertinent post in the mod thread but I would urge you to read the whole thread if you are seriously considering doing it yourself...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rang...tive-green-rangeman-948861-6.html#post7986315


----------



## Piowa

*1050

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *421 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *162 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *30 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *6 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *44 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White, jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Rangemanfan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 632

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hein W

Hey Piowa,

This Burton *9400 BTJ-8ER *is my second Rangeman.


----------



## Piowa

*1051

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *421 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *162 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *6 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *44 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White, jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Rangemanfan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Hein W (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 631

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## yur1k

+1 GW 9400 1 CR


----------



## Piowa

*1052

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *422 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *162 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *6 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *44 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White, jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Rangemanfan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Hein W (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 632

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Frostman

Alright. Count me in please, I love this Rangeman !!!


----------



## Sil3nt

test


----------



## Sil3nt

Can't post pics...

3410 Module
Black Zulu Strap w/ Black PVD
Bull bars added


----------



## Piowa

*1053

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *423 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *162 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *6 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *44 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White, jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Rangemanfan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Hein W (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 633

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## jasd

Olive negative here


----------



## Sil3nt




----------



## Piowa

*1055

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *424 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *163 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *6 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *44 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White, jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Rangemanfan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Hein W (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 635

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bonC

Just got this watch out of curiousity...I think this is a keeper alright


----------



## Piowa

*1056

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *425 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *163 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *6 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *44 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White, jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Rangemanfan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Hein W (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 636

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hein W

Finally after 2 weeks at the Belgium customs, GW-9400CMJ from forum member Monzer has arrived.









Very happy with Rangeman nr.3


----------



## Piowa

*1057

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *425 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *163 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *33 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *6 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *44 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White, jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Rangemanfan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt, Hein W(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 636

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tap78

.


----------



## tap78

1 GW-9400-1AER

with green band.... 
I'm waiting for a green bezel...









and final modification....










Wysłane z mojego EVA-L09 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Piowa

*1058

Cześć, Tap
8--))

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *425 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *163 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *33 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *12 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *6 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *45 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White, jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Rangemanfan (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt, Hein W(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 637

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tap78

cześć Piowa, jaki ten świat mały...


----------



## rangemanfan

tap78 said:


> 1 GW-9400-1AER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wysłane z mojego EVA-L09 przy użyciu Tapatalka


When I finally order my Green I'm actually going to swap the whole module with my regular black one. I like this look, only I feel it looks even cleaner when you swap the full module to get the yellow text on the green one and the OG black looks kinda cool with the tinted negative display.


----------



## Drogo

sma said:


> View attachment 12341401
> 
> Complete!


WOW! I love this collection


----------



## rangemanfan

I am pleased to present my 7th Rangeman, a 2016 Sea Earth. Number 8, Sunrise purple is also incoming. Will post group shot on Friday.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*1059

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *425 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *163 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *33 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *6 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *45 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White, jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Rangemanfan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt, Hein W(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 637

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rangemanfan

Wow, Im on a list with Deepsea Dweller, and will pass them Friday. I am honored to be in such company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz

sma said:


> View attachment 12341401
> 
> Complete!


Amazing.


----------



## hoss

Here is my 4th Rangeman that I just received earlier today. So now I have three (3) GW9400-1 Black Rangeman G-Shocks and one (1) GW9400-3 Green Rangeman G-Shocks. A total of four (4).


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

rangemanfan said:


> Wow, Im on a list with Deepsea Dweller, and will pass them Friday. I am honored to be in such company.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




C
O
N
G
R
A
T
S


----------



## Piowa

*1062

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *428 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3))

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *163 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *33 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *13** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *6 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *45 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White, jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Rangemanfan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt, Hein W(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 636

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## rangemanfan

Ladies and Gentlemen, my 8th Rangeman- Sunrise Purple.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*1063

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *428 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3))

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *163 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *33 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *14** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *6 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *45 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White, jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt, Hein W(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 636

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hein W

Hey Piowa,

Can you add this one to the list please: *GW-9400SRJ-4ER*


----------



## Piowa

*1064

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *428 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3))

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *163 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *33 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *15** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *6 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *45 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White, jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 636

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Hein W

Thanks Piowa!


----------



## rangemanfan

Group shot of my rescue rangers









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frostman

Rangeman is life !!!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

rangemanfan said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, my 8th Rangeman- Sunrise Purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unstoppable


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Hein W said:


> Hey Piowa,
> 
> Can you add this one to the list please: *GW-9400SRJ-4ER*
> 
> View attachment 12384017
> 
> View attachment 12384039


Very nice Hein W Enjoy


----------



## Hidayat.Setiaji

Love it. A lot.









Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

Hidayat.Setiaji said:


> Love it. A lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


Great Watch.
Welcome to the Forum.


----------



## Hidayat.Setiaji

MainePorsche said:


> Great Watch.
> Welcome to the Forum.


Thanks... Greetings from Wkwkwk Land...

Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


----------



## MainePorsche

Hidayat.Setiaji said:


> Thanks... Greetings from Wkwkwk Land...
> 
> Sent from my LG-K520 using Tapatalk


Greetings to Wkwkwk Land from New York...


----------



## Piowa

*1065

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *429 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *163 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *33 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *15** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *6 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *45 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White, jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 637

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Miklos86

Hi All!

Let me add myself to the list. A few weeks back I purchased my first G-Shock, a Rangeman. Let me thank you all at Watchuseek, for providing useful and practical information for my "hunt" for a new watch. The urge came to buy a reliable and durable watch as I came increasingly frustrated by the automatic Swiss movement of my otherwise loved Hamilton Khaki Field Auto. Despite the promised 80-hour power reserve, if I didn't wear it all day, it became increasingly inaccurate, going fast by as much as a few minutes a day. On weekends or during motorcycle trips - when I don't want to damage the mechanical movement by vibration - I don't wear it at all, the juice runs out in around 24-30 hours. Now I get to wear my G-Shock whatever I'm doing and I can also set the Hamilton on the impeccably accurate G-Shock every Monday morning.

When I started to use the Rangeman, I was a bit underwhelmed. The syncing didn't work until I found the sweet spot in my bedroom, so it now syncs every night. The altimeter is a bit off - I used to set it at the same driveway every day and the reading was never accurate. One should only rely on it for elevation changes in a shorter timeframe. The glass got scratched on the second day (you can see it in the right bottom side of the face), even though the most rigorous exercise I put the watch through was to climb my apricot tree. At this price tag, one shouldn't expect sapphire glass, but still a bit of disappiontment.

But then it grew on me. This thing WORKS. It's always there, always reliable. You don't care about dust, sweat, vibration, rain or darkness. It's always clearly visible. It can take any amount of water. If you sweat a lot in the heat, there is no exquisite leather band to ruin, you can just rinse the whole thing off. There is no delicate mechanical movement to consider. If you don't wear it for some time, it'll just wait for you, more accurate than ever. You don't have to adjust any thought or action for the watch, it is just always there to serve you. Also, on motorcycle trips, when you rarely stop to look at the map or GPS, the compass is a very useful thing to have, just strap it to your handlebars. So I really love it. Next step should be a Mudmaster, although its incredible bulk puts me off as I have rather narrow wrists.


----------



## Piowa

*1066

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *430 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *163 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *33 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *15** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *6 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *45 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White, jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 638

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## trott3r

You could try the riseman as a smaller rangeman.

I do like both of them.


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## AirWatch




----------



## AirWatch




----------



## AirWatch




----------



## Sil3nt




----------



## fcasoli

Hi Piowa, please add me again, the black cannot be sold....


----------



## Piowa

*1067

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *431 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *163 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *33 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *15** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *6 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *45 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White, jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 637

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## fcasoli

Thanks Piowa!


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Piowa, put me down for another one.
First i got it: 









He is alive!









PS it might become very positive soon


----------



## jcrowemag

I always pictured "my" Rangey to have a black bezel and OD green watch band. I also typically change out my stainless steel keepers as they make a a racket at work. Put me on the list please!


----------



## Piowa

*1069

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *431 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *164 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *33 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *15** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *6 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *46 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White *(16 watches)*

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 638

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## tabbywmollya

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Monzer

what is the best price for rangeman now ?


----------



## jcrowemag

Monzer said:


> what is the best price for rangeman now ?


FREE! That's a great price. lol


----------



## fcasoli

Ebay around 200 €


----------



## taufikwan

Added this new GW9403KJ-9JR into my Rangeman collection


----------



## Hassann

Monzer said:


> what is the best price for rangeman now ?


Expedite Electronics were doing them for around £140 before they disappeared. They were even selling the Green Mudmaster for £270. That was inclusive of shipping and taxes etc. They ain't operating anymore I believe.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

taufikwan said:


> Added this new GW9403KJ-9JR into my Rangeman collection


Very nice


----------



## Piowa

*1070

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *431 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *164 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *68 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *50 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *33 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *15** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *7 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *46 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White *(16 watches)*

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr,1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Bncrpt (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 638

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bncrpt

9430 count? Lol😃
Just in today...newest Ranger to add to my lil family lol














Rescue Red Ranger incoming👍


----------



## odinslostcandy

Added a new one


----------



## Piowa

*1072

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *431 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *164 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *33 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *15** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *7 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *46 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, Bncrpt (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 638

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## taufikwan

Piowa, I think you can upgrade me from 'Just Chuck Norris' to' Ranger to the seventh degree' already.:-d


----------



## Piowa

*1073

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *431 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *165 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *33 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *32 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *15** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *7 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *46 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, Bncrpt (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 637

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

bncrpt said:


> 9430 count? Lol
> Just in today...newest Ranger to add to my lil family lol
> View attachment 12466591
> 
> View attachment 12466593
> 
> Rescue Red Ranger incoming


That's a super fine Ranger and I reckon not so easy to get anymore .. a real blast from the past... 2014? Enjoy


----------



## bncrpt

Thanks DD I'm feeling pretty lucky I scored this one!


----------



## bncrpt

And it's Rescue Red brother just arrived tonight!! I bought this couple months ago but has been waiting to come across the ocean with a mates brother 😃
Another quick pic with its smaller Muddy brother that also arrived tonight from same place 😃
My attempt at a DD pic lol


----------



## Hein W

Nice Rangeman!!!


----------



## Piowa

*1074

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *431 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *165 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *33 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *15** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *7 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *46 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Bncrpt (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, Bncrpt (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 637

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bncrpt

All black JDM in today ��


----------



## Piowa

*1075

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *431 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *166 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Bncrpt)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *33 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *15** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *7 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *46 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Bncrpt (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 637

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## grinch_actual

Sign me up, sir

9400-3
9400-1
9400DC-1








Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*1078

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *432 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *167 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Bncrpt, Grinch_actual)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *33 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Robotaz, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *15** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *7 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *46 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Bncrpt (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Robotaz, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 637

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Adam020

Sign me in:

Rangeman Olive Green 9400-3DR


----------



## William1Wilson

...Really sorry Piowa


----------



## Robotaz

I sold my Men in Camo. Hopefully the new owner is reporting in.


----------



## Piowa

*1079

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *433 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *168 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Bncrpt, Grinch_actual, Adam020)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *15** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *7 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *46 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Bncrpt (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 639

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Jraul7

Bought mine a couple of weeks ago... love it!


----------



## Piowa

*1080

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *433 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *169 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Bncrpt, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *15** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *7 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *46 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Bncrpt (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 640

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## DCsportsFreak

Gotta love Pink!!!


----------



## Piowa

*1081

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *433 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *169 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Bncrpt, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *31 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *16** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *7 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *46 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Bncrpt (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Monigots, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 641

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## arcata

Amazing how that watch continues to grow even though it has now been several years since it was introduced.


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Michael Gaston said:


> Amazing how that watch continues to grow even though it has now been several years since it was introduced.


Each year one or 2 new models 









The latest 2017


----------



## GaryK30

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Each year one or 2 new models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest 2017


Also, some models are under $200, and they offer a lot of functionality for the money.


----------



## Adam020

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Each year one or 2 new models
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest 2017


Ooww Cool! Where can i buy those models? Looks really Cool.


----------



## monigots

Piowa add to me 4 more
srj, 9402kj, btj and 9403kj

now i have a total of 9 rangeman


----------



## Piowa

*1085

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *433 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *169 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Bncrpt, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *32 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *8 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *46 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Bncrpt (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 641

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Adam020 said:


> Ooww Cool! Where can i buy those models? Looks really Cool.


Sorry Adam. Missed your post. Got mine directly from Japan


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

monigots said:


> View attachment 12627705
> 
> 
> Piowa add to me 4 more
> srj, 9402kj, btj and 9403kj
> 
> now i have a total of 9 rangeman


Very very nice


----------



## monigots

all my rangeman together


----------



## CC

Make that long list slightly longer please Piowa...


----------



## Piowa

*1086

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *433 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *170 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Bncrpt, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, CollectorCol)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *32 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *8 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *46 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Bncrpt (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 642

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Adam020

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Sorry Adam. Missed your post. Got mine directly from Japan


Ok may I ask where you bought this watch?


----------



## desire68

Just adding another pic of this beauty. I still have it JohnQford ?


----------



## MrMundy

3 years and 28 days after i bought it, finally got it modded to a negative display:-d:-d
downside is the modder said that theres moisture underneath the glass which causes the display to look not as clear as it should be.. and he says its too tedious to get it cleaned up:/

same thing happened to my g6900 but he was able to get that cleaned up because of the different way that the solar panel is designed in the module


----------



## DCsportsFreak

The Original


----------



## Piowa

*1087

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *434 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *170 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Bncrpt, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, CollectorCol)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *32 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *20 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *8 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *46 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Bncrpt (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, DCsportsFreak (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 641

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bncrpt

Just a quick update shot Piowa....&#55357;&#56833; The Kobe is here!!!


----------



## bncrpt

*duplicate*


----------



## yankeexpress

MrMundy said:


> 3 years and 28 days after i bought it, finally got it modded to a negative display:-d:-d
> downside is the modder said that theres moisture underneath the glass which causes the display to look not as clear as it should be.. and he says its too tedious to get it cleaned up:/
> 
> same thing happened to my g6900 but he was able to get that cleaned up because of the different way that the solar panel is designed in the module
> 
> View attachment 12635129


That fog should be easy to fix. These modded negative Rangeman look fine, the left over parts from making a positive Navy Blue and a positive green. Note the different colors:


----------



## Piowa

*1088

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *434 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *170 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Bncrpt, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, CollectorCol)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *32 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *8 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *46 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan, Bncrpt (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, DCsportsFreak (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 641

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## huwp

I don't think I ever added mine:


----------



## Piowa

*1089

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *435 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *170 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Bncrpt, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, CollectorCol)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *32 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *8 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *46 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan, Bncrpt (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, DCsportsFreak (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 642

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## checkjuan2

My plain Jane 9400-1 in actual flight use...  Please add! Love the count thread.


----------



## Piowa

*1090

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *436 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *170 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Bncrpt, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, CollectorCol)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *32 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *8 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *46 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan, Bncrpt (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, DCsportsFreak (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 643

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Luke_Who

I don’t know how I haven’t seen this thread yet, since I’ve had my rangeman almost 2 years and wear it everywhere, everyday. 

In fact I’ve taken it off a grand total of 4 times this year !!


----------



## AlexxvD

Count me in!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G930F met Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

Sorry, guys. I can't edit or reply to my posts, so you have to wait for updates. Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Piowa

*1092

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *438 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *170 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Bncrpt, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, CollectorCol)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *32 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *8 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *46 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan, Bncrpt (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, DCsportsFreak (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 643

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## xiiaodiit

Here's my Camo Rangeman ~!


----------



## CC

Sold mine. Wasn't getting any wrist time, prefer hands on my watches although I'm being drawn towards a Froggy.


----------



## Piowa

*1092

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *438 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *169 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Bncrpt, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *32 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *15 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *8 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *46 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan, Bncrpt (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, DCsportsFreak (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 643

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## DCsportsFreak

GW-9400CMJ-3









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoweagle

checkjuan2 said:


> My plain Jane 9400-1 in actual flight use...  Please add! Love the count thread.
> 
> View attachment 12657466


I noticed if I'm in a commercial plane, the altitude will not be accurate. Perhaps due to cabin pressurization.


----------



## poliacido

Hello guys i am new to the forum and i just bought a Rangeman! An awesome watch, i think the best present i recieved for christmas 
it is the normal black version
i want to ask you because i never read about this version: GW-9400-1DR
i am from europe but bought this online for the big discount (got it for 170€ shipped) and here the 1ER is a lot more expensive
do you know what is the 1DR? on the back of the case says only GW-9400

Thanks in advance


----------



## poliacido

Hello guys i am new to the forum and i just bought a Rangeman! An awesome watch, i think the best present i recieved for christmas 
it is the normal black version
i want to ask you because i never read about this version: GW-9400-1DR
i am from europe but bought this online for the big discount (got it for 170€ shipped) and here the 1ER is a lot more expensive
do you know what is the 1DR? on the back of the case says only GW-9400

Thanks in advance


----------



## Piowa

*1093

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *438 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *169 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Bncrpt, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *32 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *16 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *8 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *46 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan, Bncrpt (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 643

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## duc

Hi Shockers,

I haven't read this thread because I only just found it while looking for some tech assist. I'll get to my question soon. In the meantime, I started with an Olive - negative. My 55 year old eyes needed a normal display so I procured a Black - positive and did the swap of modules between the two. I gave the Black to my buddy. Here are my credentials:









As you can see, there is (was) a nasty gouge on the crystal. I removed (destroyed in doing so) the faulty part having procured a replacement from pacparts. Unfortunately I didn't get the part that it sits on in the housing. Does anyone know what the part number is? Pacparts lists most parts without a photo. Unless you know what to order, you are SOL. There is a part called glass - packing and there are many adhesives (which I think is what I need). I just need to know for sure.

Any help will be appreciated tremendously. Take care.


----------



## Piowa

*1094

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *438 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *169 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Bncrpt, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *32 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Deepsea_dweller, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *16 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *8 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan, Bncrpt (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 644

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## billford

I'm thinking of buying a rangeman. My only concern is that will long sleeve shirts fit nicely over it.


----------



## AirWatch

billford said:


> I'm thinking of buying a rangeman. My only concern is that will long sleeve shirts fit nicely over it.


Better think again! At nearly 3/4 of an inch thick, that's really not happening. The other dimensions don't help your concern either.

*Rangeman dimensions: 55.2 x 53.5 x 18.2
*


----------



## FarmeR57

Really enjoy my Rangeman. but with short sleeves only...


----------



## Piowa

*1092

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *439 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *169 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Bncrpt, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *32 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *16 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *8 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan, Bncrpt (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W, Deepsea_dweller (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 645

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Servus

One more....









Add me please to the list.
In advance thank you very much Piowa.

Greetings


----------



## Piowa

*1093

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *440 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *169 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Bncrpt, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *59 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *32 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *16 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *8 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan, Bncrpt (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W, Deepsea_dweller (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 646

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bncrpt

My newest piece, the final Grail for me....what an awesome look in the flesh!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

bncrpt said:


> My newest piece, the final Grail for me....what an awesome look in the flesh!
> View attachment 12792297
> 
> View attachment 12792299


Wow what a great catch and Yes indeed - It looks in person even more beautiful. Not easy to capture the real beauty with the camera. One of the finest & coolest G's ever. Enjoy and huge congrats bncrpt. It's a grail no doubt ❤


----------



## Piowa

*1094

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *440 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *169 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *32 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *16 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *8 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots, Bncrpt (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W, Deepsea_dweller (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 646

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## bncrpt

Thanks DD! I always said I'd get one....finally stumbled across a great deal too good to pass up it pretty much completed my 12 month collection in style! &#55357;&#56832; Very happy!!


----------



## grinch_actual

bncrpt said:


> Thanks DD! I always said I'd get one....finally stumbled across a great deal too good to pass up it pretty much completed my 12 month collection in style! &#55357;&#56832; Very happy!!


Awesome catch, brother! Missed the first post. Love the different color display screens. Congrats!


----------



## bncrpt

Haha thanks GA! It's sick man so many cool things to look at...


----------



## bncrpt

Haha sorry guys last one! Loving it lol


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

bncrpt said:


> Haha thanks GA! It's sick man so many cool things to look at...
> View attachment 12792595
> 
> View attachment 12792601
> 
> View attachment 12792603


Yes extremely attention to detail! Well done Casio designer as well Really special. Enjoy and glad that you're so exited


----------



## GregNYC

Rangeman with long sleeves? I’ve tried it several times: it’s OK with long-sleeve t-shirts or Carhartt work shirts. But not dress shirts, no way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snaggletooth

One more...


----------



## Piowa

*1095

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *441 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *169 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *32 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *16 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *8 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots, Bncrpt (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W, Deepsea_dweller (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 647

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## dglsjhan

One more -1 - a week old.


----------



## Piowa

*1096

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *442 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *169 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *51 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *32 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *16 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *8 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots, Bncrpt (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W, Deepsea_dweller (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 648

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## billford

Ok, I've seen enough pictures from everyone

I ordered one today. Should be here in a few days...


----------



## Snaggletooth

billford said:


> Ok, I've seen enough pictures from everyone
> 
> I ordered one today. Should be here in a few days...


You will not be disappointed. I've had mine for a week and I'm only sorry I didn't get one sooner. I sat and ummed and ahhed and worried about the size. I needn't have. The size is no biggie (pun intended) and it wears beautifully on my 7.5" wrist. The features are fantastic; notably for me the barometer is accurate and very useful, the one touch stopwatch is a boon, the sunrise & sunset times are accurate once set for the correct lattitude, and the tough solar & atomic sync mean I never have to worry about power or accuracy. Well done Casio.

A brilliant watch. Enjoy yours in good health.


----------



## salimuk




----------



## Piowa

*1098

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *442 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *169 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *52 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *33 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *16 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *8 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots, Bncrpt (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W, Deepsea_dweller (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 648

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## phantom_fury

Riding below sea level. 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Piowa

*1099

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *443 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *169 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *52 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *33 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *16 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *8 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Deepsea_dweller, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots, Bncrpt (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W, Deepsea_dweller (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak(3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 649

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## SamWrx

Here is mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Piowa

*1099

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *444 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *169 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *52 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *33 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *16 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *9 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots, Bncrpt (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 650

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## billford

I received my Rangeman 9400-01 a few days ago.

Had to read the manual a few times and watched some utube videos on how to set it up. Calibrated the compass, adjust magnetic declination for true north, adjusted the baro, temperature. Learned about the altitude limitations. 

Its thicker that what I thought it would be, but its still ok as my workshirt long sleeves still fit over it. 

Only thing I don't like is the volume of the alarm, not very loud. Sometimes I can't hear it even when I'm wearing it.

Otherwise I think its a great watch and I'm glad I bought it as it has a lot of features for the price.


----------



## lentus




----------



## Piowa

*1100

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *444 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *169 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *52 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *33 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, M-Shock, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *17 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus)*

**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *9 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots, Bncrpt (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, M-Shock, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 651

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## M-Shock

Hi Piowa, I've sold my "Men in Sunrise" *9400SR-4. *Please move me back down to "1 rangeman" status


----------



## Piowa

*1099

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *444 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *169 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *52 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *33 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *17 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus)*

**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *16** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *9 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots, Bncrpt (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 652

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CADirk

Number 1100 here it seems. A GW-9400-1 since this weekend.
(Yeah, it's late/early and i need to get up in about 4 hours, i know...)
View attachment 12888043


----------



## Piowa

*1100

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *445 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *169 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *52 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *33 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *17 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus)*

**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *16** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *9 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots, Bncrpt (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 653

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## swansearob

Had my Rangeman for about a month, pic I took then.


----------



## Piowa

*1101

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *445 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *170 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *52 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *33 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *32 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *17 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus)*

**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *16** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *9 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots, Bncrpt (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 654

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sinner777

Hi... Have this one incoming. GW9400NV, international model. Stock and sellers picture. I will post more pictures when it arrives. Thank you for the list Piowa.


----------



## bncrpt

The CMJ3 had been eluding me lol here it is!


----------



## Piowa

*1102

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *445 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *170 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *60 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *52 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *33 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *33 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *33 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *23** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *17 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus)*

**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *16** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *13 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *9 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 654

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

bncrpt said:


> View attachment 12976447
> 
> The CMJ3 had been eluding me lol here it is!
> View attachment 12976453


Very nice & as usual great match bncrpt


----------



## GraniteFraggle

Put me down for the complete Earth watch set.


----------



## James142

Count me in!


----------



## kenls

Here's my latest purchase for inclusion. Cheers.


----------



## GraniteFraggle

Best add the following in for me as well as the Earthwatch editions ....

*GW-9400J-1JF Rangeman*








*GW-9400DCJ-1JF*









*GW-9400BTJ-8JR*









*GW-9400NVJ-2JF modded with a positive display *

















*GW-9400SRJ-4JF*









*GW-9400RDJ-4JF*


----------



## GraniteFraggle

Almost forgot *GW-9400J-3JF*









*GW-9400CMJ-3
**GW-9400CMJ-3*








Now if anyone has a yellow or Kobe Rangeman for sale then I think that's all of them, except for the European variants without Carbon fibre bands.

Some photos of the "Black Panther" to follow


----------



## stockae92

The sunrise purple


----------



## GraniteFraggle

Love that watch - its up there with the Burton, 2015/2016 Earthwatch rangeman as my fourite.


----------



## sinner777

sinner777 said:


> Hi... Have this one incoming. GW9400NV, international model. Stock and sellers picture. I will post more pictures when it arrives. Thank you for the list Piowa.


Currently lost in transport. I hope it will turn up eventually.


----------



## Piowa

*1116

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *447 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kanls, GraniteFraggie)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *171 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *53 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *34 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *19 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142)*

**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *10 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8, GraniteFraggie (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 655

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sinner777

It arrived. Count me in Man In Navy


----------



## Piowa

*1117

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *447 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kanls, GraniteFraggie)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *171 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *63 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *34 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *19 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142)*

**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *10 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8, GraniteFraggie (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 656

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## GraniteFraggle

GW-9400BJ-1JF 🙂


----------



## Piowa

*1118

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *447 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kanls, GraniteFraggie)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *171 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *34 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *19 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142)*

**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *10 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 656

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## therion

I had one and sold it and regretted ever since. So here's my brand new Rangeman, ready for action 


And I'd like to say that I don't like the new one at all, this one does everything I need and is sized for human wrists.


----------



## billford

Does the rangman have a low temperature lcd?


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Old Kobe Ranger & New GPR Ranger 










Just for show


----------



## yankeexpress

billford said:


> Does the rangman have a low temperature lcd?


No. Thermometer does not read out below a certain temp, something warmer than 0F. 
Screen still worked though.


----------



## felloffthetruck

Got a new Rangeman and the back light is brighter on the left side of the screen and seems to fade weaker towards the right. Are they all like this or could mine be defective?


----------



## BikerJeff

felloffthetruck said:


> Got a new Rangeman and the back light is brighter on the left side of the screen and seems to fade weaker towards the right. Are they all like this or could mine be defective?


Its normal. The Rangeman uses 2 led's on the left, instead of EL.


----------



## felloffthetruck

Count me in with *9400-1 *


----------



## stockae92

sunrise purple in the dark


----------



## kenls

Adding my second...


----------



## Piowa

*1119

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *447 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls, GraniteFraggie)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *172 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *34 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *19 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142)*

**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *10 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk, Kenls (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 655

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kenls

Can’t bring myself to swap the modules, like them both too much. Only solution is I’m going to have to buy another 2 of the same and, when received, do the “surgery” on the originals.


----------



## tcyeric

reporting in!


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Old and new 









Only 4 show


----------



## Piowa

*1120

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *448 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls, GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *172 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *34 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *19 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142)*

**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *10 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk, Kenls (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 656

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## hasto092

No pics yet, but I am happy to say I am the newest member of the 9400-1 club. Dunno what is is but last year you couldn't have given me a G Shock now I have three different variants of Master of G and two G Steels in the stable.

Gav

Postie delivered


----------



## kenls

Finally decided I was brave enough to attempt the module swap. Dare I say, a bit easier than I thought. However I was still a bit on edge 'til complete and checked. Now I just need to buy another 2 to have "originals" again...


----------



## Indo-Padawan

Count me in 

Just recently purchased GW9403KJ-9JR. However I replaced with black straps from GW9400BJ 
The original dark blue strap is a keeper though... hehehe


----------



## Piowa

*1122

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *449 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls, GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *172 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *34 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *19 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142)*

**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *11 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk, Kenls (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 657

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## CC

1123 & 1124...









Thanks Piowa.


----------



## Piowa

*1124

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *450 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls, GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *172 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *34 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *20 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol)*

**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *11 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk, Kenls, CollecotrCol (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 657

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## kenls

A GW-9400-1ER to add to my collection...


----------



## Piowa

*1125

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *451 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls (2), GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *172 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *34 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *24** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *20 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol)*

**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *17** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *11 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, (5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller, Kenls (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Joakim Agren, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk, CollecotrCol (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 657

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Joakim Agren

I just realized that I have not reported 3 of my Rangeman's so here are the last 3 of them making my total 5 Rangers and puts me in the Fiver Ranger category!:-! Most likely these are my last ones since I doubt Casio will come out with any new models in this series now when the Navi beast Ranger is out

GW-9403KJ-9:










GW-9401KJ-3 and GW-9400SRJ-4:


----------



## Piowa

*1128

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *451 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls (2), GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *172 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *34 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *25** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *20 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol)*

**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *18** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *12 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan, Joakim Agren)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, Joakim Agren(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller, Kenls (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk, CollecotrCol (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 657

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## S.L

Three so far,


----------



## Piowa

*1131

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *452 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls (2), GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol, S.L)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *172 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *35 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, S.L)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *25** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *21 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol, S.L)*

**9400SR-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *18** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *12 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan, Joakim Agren)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, Joakim Agren(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller, Kenls, S.L (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk, CollecotrCol (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 657

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## TempusFugiens

GW 9400-1 (black positive) +1 Thanks.


----------



## andyahs

TempusFugiens said:


> GW 9400-1 (black positive) +1 Thanks.


Pic or no.


----------



## TempusFugiens

Pic? Here it is!


----------



## Piowa

*1132

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *453 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls (2), GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol, S.L, TempusFugiens)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *172 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *35 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, S.L)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *25** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *21 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol, S.L)*

**9400SRJ-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *18** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *12 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan, Joakim Agren)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, Joakim Agren(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller, Kenls, S.L (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk, CollecotrCol (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 658

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Joakim Agren

Piowa I just discovered a small error in the list and that is the model name for the Pink one, it should be 9400SRJ with a J at the end.:-!


----------



## Mac Raginmund

Glad to add this sweet 9400-3 to the count; absolutely love it!


----------



## Piowa

*1133

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *453 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls (2), GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol, S.L, TempusFugiens)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *173 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls, Mac Raginmund)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *69 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *35 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, S.L)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *25** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*
**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *21 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol, S.L)*

**9400SRJ-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *18** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *12 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan, Joakim Agren)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Sebvanderm, Joakim Agren(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller, Kenls, S.L (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk, CollecotrCol (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 659

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## p1rklys

Damn... I love it!


----------



## Krsitoffer

Got it a few days ago








So far i like it a lot but am struggling to bring battery over medium, anyone else had this issue?


----------



## valentajn

Hi! Add me in list


----------



## andreas_mw

Cool


----------



## Piowa

Unfortunately, I can't update the thread due to some technical problems with site. 

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## AZGs

Olive drab


----------



## sticky

Love the green of my 9400-3 but not so enamoured by the negative display.


----------



## nsx_23

I wish there was a green version with a normal display.


----------



## wesnellans

Krsitoffer said:


> Got it a few days ago
> View attachment 13128793
> 
> 
> So far i like it a lot but am struggling to bring battery over medium, anyone else had this issue?


Mine was that way for a few weeks. Made sure I turned off the automatic backlight, and a few days later it got to high and has never wavered since.


----------



## sebvanderm

Hey piowa,
Please add this anniversary model to my collection. After hunting for it for 5 years I finally found one new and at a great price.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jlauwrence2

Mine just landed






 
GW-9400DCJ-1


----------



## Piowa

*1140

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *456 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls (2), GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol, S.L, TempusFugiens, P1rklys, Kristoffer, Valentajn)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *175 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls, Mac Raginmund, Azgs, Sticky)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *70 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, SebvandermBncrpt)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *35 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, S.L)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *25** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *22 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol, S.L), Jlauwrence2

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*

**9400SRJ-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *18** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *12 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan, Joakim Agren)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Sebvanderm (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Joakim Agren(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller, Kenls, S.L (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, Salimuk, CollecotrCol (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 666

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ryan93civic

nsx_23 said:


> I wish there was a green version with a normal display.


https://www.g-central.com/wp-content/uploads/GW9400CMJ-3.png


----------



## ryan93civic

nsx_23 said:


> I wish there was a green version with a normal display.


https://www.g-central.com/wp-content/uploads/GW9400CMJ-3.png


----------



## salimuk

and photo with Kikou Ibe


----------



## salimuk

and photo with Kikou Ibe


----------



## Piowa

*1141

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *456 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls (2), GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol, S.L, TempusFugiens, P1rklys, Kristoffer, Valentajn)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *175 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls, Mac Raginmund, Azgs, Sticky)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *71 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, SebvandermBncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *35 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, S.L)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *25** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *22 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol, S.L), Jlauwrence2

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*

**9400SRJ-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *18** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *12 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan, Joakim Agren)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Sebvanderm (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Joakim Agren(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller, Kenls, S.L, Salimuk (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, CollecotrCol (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 666

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Fivesense

9400-1 on my wrist!


----------



## Fivesense

ryan93civic said:


> https://www.g-central.com/wp-content/uploads/GW9400CMJ-3.png


What's the model number of the green/positive? That is awesome!

EDIT- found it. GW9400CMJ-3


----------



## tap78

nsx_23 said:


> I wish there was a green version with a normal display.


I made it myself 
p


----------



## Piowa

*1142

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *457 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls (2), GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol, S.L, TempusFugiens, P1rklys, Kristoffer, Valentajn, Fivesense)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *175 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls, Mac Raginmund, Azgs, Sticky)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *71 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, SebvandermBncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *35 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, S.L)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *25** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *22 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol, S.L), Jlauwrence2

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*

**9400SRJ-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *18** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *12 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan, Joakim Agren)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Sebvanderm (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Joakim Agren(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller, Kenls, S.L, Salimuk (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, CollecotrCol (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 667

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## spicynoodle

First-time G-Shock owner and poster checking in!  I did lots of research, most of it here, before settling on a Rangeman for my first, and so far I couldn't be happier with it. Watching it match up to the atomic time in Fort Collins, CO after a sync was totally wild.


----------



## John Henry Belville

New rangeman on my 6" wrist. It looks huge, but feels perfectly comfortable.


----------



## Piowa

*1144

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *459 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls (2), GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol, S.L, TempusFugiens, P1rklys, Kristoffer, Valentajn, Fivesense, Dadpool, John Henry Belville)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *175 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls, Mac Raginmund, Azgs, Sticky)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *71 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, SebvandermBncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *35 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, S.L)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *25** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *22 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol, S.L), Jlauwrence2

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*

**9400SRJ-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *18** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *12 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan, Joakim Agren)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Sebvanderm (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Joakim Agren(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller, Kenls, S.L, Salimuk (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, CollecotrCol (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 669

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## nsx_23

Just picked this up to replace my old Suunto as my outdoors watch. Can't wait to get some different colour resins too.


----------



## Piowa

*1145

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *460 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls (2), GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol, S.L, TempusFugiens, P1rklys, Kristoffer, Valentajn, Fivesense, Dadpool, John Henry Belville, Nsx_23)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *175 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls, Mac Raginmund, Azgs, Sticky)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *71 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, SebvandermBncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *35 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, S.L)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *25** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *22 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol, S.L), Jlauwrence2

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*

**9400SRJ-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *18** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *12 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan, Joakim Agren)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Sebvanderm (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Joakim Agren(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller, Kenls, S.L, Salimuk (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, CollecotrCol (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 670

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Monkwearmouth

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catdubh

This is my Rangeman. There are many like it but this one is mine.


----------



## Piowa

*1147

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *462 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls (2), GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol, S.L, TempusFugiens, P1rklys, Kristoffer, Valentajn, Fivesense, Dadpool, John Henry Belville, Nsx_23, Monkwearmouth, Catdubh)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *175 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls, Mac Raginmund, Azgs, Sticky)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *71 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, SebvandermBncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *35 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, S.L)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *25** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *22 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol, S.L), Jlauwrence2

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*

**9400SRJ-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *18** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *12 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan, Joakim Agren)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Sebvanderm (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Joakim Agren(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller, Kenls, S.L, Salimuk (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, CollecotrCol (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 672

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## sticky

Got the 9400-1 this very morning.


----------



## Piowa

*1148

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *463 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls (2), GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol, S.L, TempusFugiens, P1rklys, Kristoffer, Valentajn, Fivesense, Dadpool, John Henry Belville, Nsx_23, Monkwearmouth, Catdubh, Sticky)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *175 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls, Mac Raginmund, Azgs, Sticky)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *71 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, SebvandermBncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *35 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, S.L)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *25** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *22 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol, S.L), Jlauwrence2

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*

**9400SRJ-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *18** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *12 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan, Joakim Agren)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Sebvanderm (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Joakim Agren(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller, Kenls, S.L, Salimuk (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, CollecotrCol (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 673

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## SeeD

Just got this today! Yes- G-Shocks are addicting!


----------



## Piowa

*1149

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *464 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls (2), GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol, S.L, TempusFugiens, P1rklys, Kristoffer, Valentajn, Fivesense, Dadpool, John Henry Belville, Nsx_23, Monkwearmouth, Catdubh, Sticky, SeeD)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *175 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls, Mac Raginmund, Azgs, Sticky)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *71 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, SebvandermBncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *35 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, S.L)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *25** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *22 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol, S.L), Jlauwrence2

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*

**9400SRJ-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *18** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *12 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan, Joakim Agren)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Sebvanderm (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Joakim Agren(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller, Kenls, S.L, Salimuk (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, CollecotrCol (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 674

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## ricPe

Add one more to the count


----------



## Piowa

*1150

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *465 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls (2), GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol, S.L, TempusFugiens, P1rklys, Kristoffer, Valentajn, Fivesense, Dadpool, John Henry Belville, Nsx_23, Monkwearmouth, Catdubh, Sticky, SeeD, RicPe)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *175 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls, Mac Raginmund, Azgs, Sticky)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *71 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, SebvandermBncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *35 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, S.L)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *25** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *22 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol, S.L), Jlauwrence2

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*

**9400SRJ-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *18** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *12 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan, Joakim Agren)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Sebvanderm (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Joakim Agren(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller, Kenls, S.L, Salimuk (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, CollecotrCol (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 675

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## BigDuke

Had this one for a few years now. It took a bath today and is now back to looking real nice!


----------



## Piowa

*1151

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *465 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls (2), GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol, S.L, TempusFugiens, P1rklys, Kristoffer, Valentajn, Fivesense, Dadpool, John Henry Belville, Nsx_23, Monkwearmouth, Catdubh, Sticky, SeeD, RicPe)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *175 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls, Mac Raginmund, Azgs, Sticky)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *71 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, SebvandermBncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *35 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, S.L)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *25** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *23 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol, S.L), Jlauwrence2, BigDuke

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*

**9400SRJ-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *18** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *12 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan, Joakim Agren)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Sebvanderm (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Joakim Agren(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller, Kenls, S.L, Salimuk (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, CollecotrCol (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 676

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Sid_Mac

Might as well add me. I just bought this Rangeman on 6/30/18.


----------



## taamax

Checking in..


----------



## nsx_23

Resin swap


----------



## Piowa

*1153

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *467 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls (2), GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol, S.L, TempusFugiens, P1rklys, Kristoffer, Valentajn, Fivesense, Dadpool, John Henry Belville, Nsx_23, Monkwearmouth, Catdubh, Sticky, SeeD, RicPe, Sid_Mac, Taamax)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *175 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls, Mac Raginmund, Azgs, Sticky)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *71 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, SebvandermBncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *35 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, S.L)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *25** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *23 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol, S.L), Jlauwrence2, BigDuke

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*

**9400SRJ-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *18** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *12 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan, Joakim Agren)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Sebvanderm (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Joakim Agren(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller, Kenls, S.L, Salimuk (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, CollecotrCol (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 678

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## stockae92

I am already on the list but just because ..


----------



## ER-95

One of my latest additions and my new favorite.


----------



## Piowa

*1154

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *468 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls (2), GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol, S.L, TempusFugiens, P1rklys, Kristoffer, Valentajn, Fivesense, Dadpool, John Henry Belville, Nsx_23, Monkwearmouth, Catdubh, Sticky, SeeD, RicPe, Sid_Mac, Taamax, ER-95)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *175 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls, Mac Raginmund, Azgs, Sticky)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *71 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, SebvandermBncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *35 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, S.L)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *25** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *23 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol, S.L), Jlauwrence2, BigDuke

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*

**9400SRJ-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *18** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *12 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan, Joakim Agren)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Sebvanderm (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Joakim Agren(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller, Kenls, S.L, Salimuk (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, CollecotrCol (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 679

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## banderor

Hi Piowa! Please add another to the list!! :-!


----------



## Piowa

*1155

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *467 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls (2), GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol, S.L, TempusFugiens, P1rklys, Kristoffer, Valentajn, Fivesense, Dadpool, John Henry Belville, Nsx_23, Monkwearmouth, Catdubh, Sticky, SeeD, RicPe, Sid_Mac, Taamax, ER-95, Banderor)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *175 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls, Mac Raginmund, Azgs, Sticky)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *71 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, SebvandermBncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *35 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, S.L)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *25** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *23 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol, S.L), Jlauwrence2, BigDuke

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*

**9400SRJ-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *18** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *12 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan, Joakim Agren)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Sebvanderm (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Joakim Agren(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller, Kenls, S.L, Salimuk (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, CollecotrCol (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 680

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## banderor

I know this is a counting thread, but I don't think there's a "GW-9400 Owners Thread," so want to share this promotional video YouTube's AI recommended to me today. Still in the honeymoon phase with my new 9400.


----------



## Time4Playnow

banderor said:


> I know this is a counting thread, but I don't think there's a "GW-9400 Owners Thread," so want to share this promotional video YouTube's AI recommended to me today. Still in the honeymoon phase with my new 9400.


That video has only been around since about 2013! :-d:-d:-d

However, as I've said before, it's one of the best Casio promo videos for any g-shock that I've ever seen. :-! And I have posted that video more than once in this forum myself - just don't remember where... ;-)

p.s. where in the video is the dude NOT wearing the Rangeman? (other than before he puts it on, of course!) ;-)


----------



## Time4Playnow

banderor said:


> Hi Piowa! Please add another to the list!! :-!
> 
> View attachment 13300335


Congrats!! :-! Very nice watch. One of the most functional Gs for the buck out there!

But I'm curious... What took you so long to join the Rangeman party?? It's been out for FIVE YEARS now!! :-x:rodekaart:-d:-d

(but still a great watch, nonetheless!)


----------



## banderor

Time4Playnow said:


> That video has only been around since about 2013! :-d:-d:-d
> 
> However, as I've said before, it's one of the best Casio promo videos for any g-shock that I've ever seen. :-! And I have posted that video more than once in this forum myself - just don't remember where... ;-)
> 
> p.s. where in the video is the dude NOT wearing the Rangeman? (other than before he puts it on, of course!) ;-)


The opening scene in the warehouse reminds me of the ending scene in one of the Swedish movies in the "Girl With the Dragon Tattoo" trilogy when she's being chased by her brother in the factory. I think it was the movie "The Girl Who Played With Fire." My favorite shot in the Casio promo is the last one, where the Rangeman is sitting there covered with dirt and muck. 



Time4Playnow said:


> Congrats!! :-! Very nice watch. One of the most functional Gs for the buck out there!
> 
> But I'm curious... What took you so long to join the Rangeman party?? It's been out for FIVE YEARS now!! :-x:rodekaart:-d:-d
> 
> (but still a great watch, nonetheless!)


I always liked the way the 9400 looks online, but didn't see one in person until recently. I noticed a UPS delivery driver who drops packages at my office wears one, and complimented him on it. He was super enthusiastic and said "I love this watch!" He demonstrated the functions right on the spot. You can imagine the abuse he's put it through over the years, which tells me it is a good design (lug controversy) and tough watch.

Last month I was under the weather, and was bed bound for a few days. I stumbled on "G-Shock High Fashion" YouTube channel, and he's a nut for ABC/Master of G watches. That also inspired me to join the club!

I'm really digging it. The functions of the module are fantastic. And it rides comfortable on my 6.75 inch wrist. It reminds me of a cross between some of the DW Frogmen (size/weight) that I used to wear back in the late 90s/early 2000s, and the DW-8400 Mudman (case shape/big "eye") that I always admired but never owned.

Thanks for your question Time4Playnow!! :-!


----------



## Time4Playnow

banderor said:


> The opening scene in the warehouse reminds me of the ending scene in one of the Swedish movies in the "Girl With the Dragon Tattoo" trilogy when she's being chased by her brother in the factory. I think it was the movie "The Girl Who Played With Fire." My favorite shot in the Casio promo is the last one, where the Rangeman is sitting there covered with dirt and muck.
> 
> I always liked the way the 9400 looks online, but didn't see one in person until recently. I noticed a UPS delivery driver who drops packages at my office wears one, and complimented him on it. He was super enthusiastic and said "I love this watch!" He demonstrated the functions right on the spot. You can imagine the abuse he's put it through over the years, which tells me it is a good design (lug controversy) and tough watch.
> 
> Last month I was under the weather, and was bed bound for a few days. I stumbled on "G-Shock High Fashion" YouTube channel, and he's a nut for ABC/Master of G watches. That also inspired me to join the club!
> 
> I'm really digging it. The functions of the module are fantastic. And it rides comfortable on my 6.75 inch wrist. It reminds me of a cross between some of the DW Frogmen (size/weight) that I used to wear back in the late 90s/early 2000s, and the DW-8400 Mudman (case shape/big "eye") that I always admired but never owned.
> 
> Thanks for your question Time4Playnow!! :-!


Well better late than never. :-d How do you like the one-touch stopwatch button? That is one of my favorite features of that watch. The time stamp function is also nice, and not something found on a lot of Gs.

So back to my question about the promo video from previous post... The guy is not wearing the Rangeman near the end, when he jumps off of that large rock into the water. Maybe they didn't want to wash the mud off of it??!


----------



## James142

^ That guy in the video really gets around!

Although I have had a black positive 9400 for a while now, I just realized I had not posted a pic in this thread yet. Soooo here's a pic :-d

That makes two now, so I guess I'm a King of Range? :think:

Great watch, BTW!


----------



## Piowa

Piowa said:


> *1156
> 
> 9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *468 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls (2), GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol, S.L, TempusFugiens, P1rklys, Kristoffer, Valentajn, Fivesense, Dadpool, John Henry Belville, Nsx_23, Monkwearmouth, Catdubh, Sticky, SeeD, RicPe, Sid_Mac, Taamax, ER-95, Banderor, James142)
> 
> *9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *175 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls, Mac Raginmund, Azgs, Sticky)
> 
> *9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *71 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, SebvandermBncrpt, Salimuk)
> 
> *9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)
> 
> *9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)
> 
> *9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)
> 
> *9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)
> 
> *9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *35 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, S.L)
> 
> *9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)
> 
> *9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *25** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
> *
> 
> **9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *23 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol, S.L), Jlauwrence2, BigDuke
> 
> *9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
> *
> 
> **9400SRJ-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *18** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
> *
> **9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)
> 
> *9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *12 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan, Joakim Agren)
> 
> *Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)
> 
> *
> The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)
> 
> *AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)
> 
> *ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)
> 
> *Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)
> 
> *RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)
> 
> *Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)
> 
> *Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)
> 
> *Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)
> 
> *Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Sebvanderm (6 watches)
> 
> *Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Joakim Agren(5 watches)
> 
> *Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)
> 
> *Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller, Kenls, S.L, Salimuk (3 watches)
> 
> *Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, CollecotrCol, James142 (2 watches)
> 
> Lone Rangers: 679
> 
> Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch
> 
> Cheers, Piowa


----------



## Rattttttttttt

I'm late to the party, but I'm here nonetheless.


----------



## banderor

Time4Playnow said:


> Well better late than never. :-d How do you like the one-touch stopwatch button? That is one of my favorite features of that watch. The time stamp function is also nice, and not something found on a lot of Gs.
> 
> So back to my question about the promo video from previous post... The guy is not wearing the Rangeman near the end, when he jumps off of that large rock into the water. Maybe they didn't want to wash the mud off of it??!


I like the one-touch stopwatch for sure. I also like when you're in a mode other than time, if you hold in button D for a couple seconds, it returns to home. And it has the loudest alarm of any G-Shock I've owned. It's all good! |>

Regarding the guy in the promo video, I'm not sure why he leaves in on the rock. Maybe he's forgetful? :think:

Here's a pic from tonight, hope Piowa doesn't mind. Then I'll let this get back to a counting thread. ;-)


----------



## Piowa

*1157

9400-1 *(black positive) ................................. *468 watches* (MCZK, JusticeG, Fwupow, Bulldog1, Time4Playnow, Zeroencore, Leicashot, Yankeexpress (3), Odie, Duke4c, Theotherphil, Mikeair, Minator, Tobarm1907, Eric325, Asterisk, Widz, W44NE G, Nemo, Lolo96706, D1cky986, Mairtinb, Tetraflop, Unitt, Blunderact, Snoweagle, Bender, LUV, Andyahs, Simonal, OkiFrog, Woshixiaozhu, 4overthru3, WallaceD, Dawid82, Michał Sikora, Carrot, MrShoque, Axiom, Uminus, Sir McKey, TyTEK, Charger01, Theloniousfox, Mudfrog, Atomant, Sedi, ShockZone, Fnk88, Azziman, Usagi76, Rsimpsss, Emergency, Nobodyhasthisname, Tgdtown, Cbrbamby09 (2), Bulldog, Seno Prabowo, Kung-fusion, GShockMe, Saibog, Gizzzmo, Gripmaster, Reloko, Rocketman, Deifie, G-Shock, Yschow, Isezumi, Vkimo, Fendergrab, Hwkaholic, Barehand, Dcam1075, Joeverzosa, Craniotes, Nikidasi, Coloradutdoorsman, Spuggs, Mudman001, Z77, I_Cypher, KillaSkill, Tx_Rhino, Maniak, Vade_R, Anthonyc, Sukina, Steelinox, Olyeller68, Aurora889, Nicojames, Mendenblik, Silencio163, Hitec, Hooliganjrs, Olticker, c4inam2n, RandomDroyd, Chibatastic, Delphicwhisky, Seff5677, Blueangel5, Patpong, Bshadix, Rcorreale, DucS2r, Zog1977, Alanarkadia, Fookus, Vovivi01, Sherfield2002, Sportmats, Sportcat, Grabtime, G-Frank, Jho, R1d_han, Ottovonn, Skaface199, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Olu, Ryan Alden, Non-stop, Tonyyikes, Calsonic_red, Sweetsdream, Ucfguy1987, Teamit, Milesanalin, Plus9gmt, Renmattron, Blu3hamm3r, Khk, Cptdean, Kj2, Err, Dcom, Sheltor, Flex1493, B0n3s, Gotinonme, MinistryofGShock, Zayvin, Tako-kichi, JATO757, Jeremy Bellino, Nervosa, Inz71, Jfitie, Drypenn, Stan54, Jegga, Aaris, Skizzle1111, Vibezz, WolfHunter3977, Liwang22, Silentpanda, Navy, Stage12m, ErikVI, Okifrog, Time4achange, Bosch78, Knives and Lint, Max.doug, Opli, Nodogsleep, Crater, Cory.murphy, HHHH, Arcata, B3nji23, Keithdeas (2), Kev55, Camguy, Geoloop, Squarebox, IslanderTH, Mathokritesh, CobaltBlaze, Abhysss, Hishammsm, YogiOz, Mudman, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Vl23ad, Stix66, Dcf77, Rnlaf, Hardware, Brvheart, Aerio85, Kbuzbee, Childishthing, Kev0417, Nelamvr6, Malvasius, MrMundy (2), Shaggy2002, Ant29, Capf2005, Aalif911, Memphis1, G-shockbilly, HeyBJK, Ardbeg_boy, Rcaddict, Rosborn, Jokers83, Galliano, Kornel91, Macteabird, Cre8tivexpert, Oldbugr (2), 0002s, Smead, Sma, Bgalakazam, Piosob, LeeMorgan, Jamie Stretch, Fortcollinswatchguy, TysonJones, TommyJRaffing, Barco, Knives Jr., Kristo, Maxflow, Crafft, Oksusu, Digitalxni, Eugenr, Strongblackcoffe, Christopherloaf, Drspaceman, Yoda 2005, Coriolanus, Monigots, Ndiego306, Peacemaker885, Hizal,JSM9872, Mrcrooka1, JPannington, Doughead, Pjbwatches, Mgh1967, BIDS, Spartan300, Aalin13, Shortieex1, LastStarfighter, Rotbaer, Doomguy10011, Mbnv992, Fitsector, G-Shock Protection, Chrisrennie44, 13rumdays, Geohook, Drofremoc, Rockfella, Dwsjr50, Nripenc, Domoon, Biogon, Rocat, 1Beginner, Brooklynite718, Gotshocked, Aboud, Akram, Juhnlummis, Pocketace, Crinntoff, Texasjohn, Scooter7, Nolander, TradeKraft, NotSure, Kazior, Mannal, Funzel, Jerry7297, Omegagmt, Fasyl, Jack1775, Ianm74, Dus, MandoBear, HaulsFather, Time_freak, Fawkesguy, Mf6532, Scooby, Juansavage, Dr.Who, Razor2015, Ky3mikael, Storz, Batman1345, Spirit of the Watch, SilentSoaring, Sweeperdk, RuebenJames, Finnishguy, Quinncidence, Romseyman, Khbk, Milloncobra, Usco, Ccm123, Whtwalker, Jazzwave, Rocksnow, Skids1112, Ap10046, Laro13, Partalos, Kenken, CK89101, Fr3eze, Osorio01, CarguyCO, Kingma15, Myrrhman, Marcus Ng, Den_lim, Ibovill, Lazysquare, Watchuseektom, Garyk30, G'ed, Pauliedoggs, Tebeve, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, SeventySeven, BenF, JamesCameron, Normn, WTM, Olandese83, Tokeisukei,Skinny Rogers, Rangemanfan, PoHq, Uberyk, Ijob007, Noyboy, Odinslostcandy, Zestel, Mpulford311, Skinfan, Skeptical, Kmbijit, Sebvanderm, Brace, -Devil-, Limatime, Shudson85, BevoWatch, STavros78 (2), Kosio, Therion, Prdrers, Devil13, Mike Rivera, DanTan, ManOfKent, Brandon/, Yuv1611, Smashy, Hexonxonx, Questmatic, Bigshowrenfro, Germanox, Gaijininjapan, Zeroed4X, Woodsrider, Awyeah, Mickey_lo, Phreddo, Profess11, Bow, Cycletroll, Johnnye, Schwizzle, Cypherus777, Marrin (4), Eggsy, Leodavism, Penfold36, SteveJ, jun_ng_1208, Jcombs1, HMR170, Hasaf, Alfred.Newman, Ffeingol, Jbarbourtrim, Tefouane, Lo8649, Zimbo777, Yur1k, Frostman, Sil3ent, BonC, Hoss (3), Hidayat.Setiaji, Miklos 86, Fcasoli, Grinch_actual, William1Willson, DCsportsFreak, Huwp, CheckJuan2, Luke_Who, AlexxvD, FarmeR57, Servus, Snaggletooth, Dglsjhan, Phantom_furry, SamWrx, CADrrk, Kenls (2), GraniteFraggie, Tcyeric, Hasto092, CollecotrCol, S.L, TempusFugiens, P1rklys, Kristoffer, Valentajn, Fivesense, Dadpool, John Henry Belville, Nsx_23, Monkwearmouth, Catdubh, Sticky, SeeD, RicPe, Sid_Mac, Taamax, ER-95, Banderor, James142)

*9400-3* (olive negative) .................................. *176 watches* (JonL, AirWatch, Yschow, Metatime, Gripmaster, Alexs12, Sjors, Vade_R, Renzer1133, Wrightc88, Atomant, Simonal, Kronos, 15lbbass, Tgdtown, Whiterabbit05, ****h, Ian_Dunross, Beez, Chrisek, Djhyper66, Craniotes, Arri, Yankeexpress (2), Lolo96706, Leseigel, Rresurreccion, Reloko, Dhodesign, Conquistador, Navy, TyTEK, c4inam2n, Manoloiv, Antigalacticos, Bracky72, Mtb2104, EasternMikey, Eric5964, Rukrem, Gotitonme, Kca, Duke4c, RobotL337, Jlow28, G-Frank, ZuL11, Futurehero, Kamron_1, Cobia, Breakwater, Inca bloc, Blu3hamm3r (2), Xhenke, Sebasnl1sbm, Bdickerson84, VME, MinistryofGShock, Nohcho, Mranders0n, Drypenn, Tophertron, Silentpanda, Wojo, GrumpyAeroGuy, Nodogsleep, Achal, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, LOI786, GoTomek, Love watch, Weisoseis, Stavros_ch, Antonis_ch, Bossy71, IslanderTH, Patpong, Cypress8, Redlinevue, St0ckae93, Rwhite692, Sidecross, Fjay Iceberg White, Stockae92, Kev0417, Childishthing (2), Raze, Shiikamaru, Shaggy2002(2), Kandyredcoi, Boka, Aalif911, Xconvoyx, G17, Galliano, Soulbridgemedia, Sma, Oldbugr, Oldspice, Jerry7297, Northernlight, Milad_b, Philly116, Fendushi, Uwe W., A158w, Ad33lak, Drmctroll, JSM9872, Edwardkokmj, Lazuli22, Stueeey, Dwsjr50, Gnus411, Lost Cosmonaut, 2sharp7, Mgh1967, Teddy Sika, Fitsector, Pocketace, Olitinto, Dus, Mirciox, DMCBansee, Dr.Who, Straps66, Mysfit, Seikomd, Koiom, Coresh, Whtwalker, AlexMachine, GeSte, Maxy, Ibovill, Leedzz, Tebeve, Rsvlt1217, Erwan78re, Air Watch, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Tokeisukei, Elborderas, Mediumrb, Jflux13, Wakamatsu, -Devil-, Zambian4ever, il Pirati, Cman1120, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Slawek, Schwizzle, Hein W, Hoss, Jasd, Fjay Iceberg White, Odinslostcandy, Grinch_actual, Adam020, Jraul7, Swansearob, GraniteFraggie, Kenls, Mac Raginmund, Azgs, Sticky, Rattttttttttt)

*9430-9* (yellow 30th anniversary) ..................... *71 watches *(MCZK, Ashwalla, JonL, Simonal, Sjors (2), Eric325, Lolo96706, Fnk88, Yankeexpress (2), Chrisek, Gripmaster, Jhericurls, Arri, Ephrain Gerstein, Dammie, Vr168168168, Superflask, Tstormer, Lrienaeds, Rogerlike, c4inam2n, EasternMikey, D1cky986, Strikebreaker, theWrist, Vade_R, Skaface199, Eric5964, SeanST150, Jamie Stretch, Kronos, Kenizoru, Craniotes, Blu3hamm3r, TZA, Bigkuri, Joakim Agren, MinistryofGShock, Silentpanda, Zayvin, Nodogsleep, JanieIIe, IslanderTH, Cypress8, Redsinjuro, Patpong, Fjay Iceberg White, Raze, Enternalglory, V6inspire, Rcaddict, Sma,JSM9872, Gnus411, 1Beginner, Dus, Pocketace, Jkd2, G-Times, Cbkihong, Herculelingenu, Taufikwan, Tokeisukei, Desire68, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, SebvandermBncrpt, Salimuk)

*9400B-1* (black negative) ............................... *64 watches* (Kumazo, EasternMikey, Vil, KVM888, KimZim, Civic98, Patpong, Daddycool, Simonal, Axiom, Atomant, Sengyoku, Yankeexpress, Burgosgts, Lolo96706, Dhodesign, G17, Jel231, Eric5964, Saonoi, Andyahs, Monigots, Old Smirk, Blu3hamm3r (2), Suzaku, Neogenesus, Kuyawil, Mitch100, Silentpanda, Xuanyao2206, Nodogsleep, Durainello, Max.doug, Eltoterto, GDLT, Cypress8, Kingman4, Iwatcha, Aerio85, SHOCKbug34, Bwhite33, iJeff, Krxone, Gixxerdims, Sma, JSM9872, Alec Barker, Fjay Iceberg White, Pastrana72, Dus, MrCheez, Pocketace, GeSte, Fureisenjin, Tebeve, Zeroair, Rangemanfan, Dirtbuddy, jun_ng_1208, Devil13, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400KJ-8 *(Love the Sea and the Earth) .............. *61 watches *(D7002470, Yankeexpress (2), Vade_R, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Chrisek, Okifrog, Gripmaster, Craniotes, D1cky986, Max.doug, Knives and Lint, Silentpanda, Patpong, Kung-fusion, TZA, Buckeye Rangeman, Simonal, EasternMikey, Cypress8, Ticktocktime, Redsinjuro, Tgdtown, Wah_Wah_Wah, Dhodesign, Kbuzbee (2), Raze, Aerio85,Fjay Iceberg White, Karar, c4inam2n, Scout, BriefHistoryOfTime, G17, Dpba, Rcaddict, Mhutch, iJeff, Sma, Duke4c, Oldspice, Yto1312, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Monigots, Mrcrooka1, Foxman2k, JonL, Joakim Agren, Dus, Jkd2, GeSte, Taufikwan, Sebvanderm, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400NV-2 *(Men in Navy) ................................ *54 watches *(Yankeexpress, Gripmaster, Blu3hamm3r, Simonal, Lolo96706, Gotinonme, SMP_DON, 02civicsi, MinistryofGShock, G9man2, Vade_R, Bcos17, D1cky986, Quietstorm141, Ebenke, Silentpanda, Devastator01, Hizal, Patpong, Nodogsleep, Bulldog, Max.doug, EasternMikey, Keithdeas, IslanderTH, JohannTheTerrible, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White (2), Aerio85, Numpsy, Herr Noobien, Shaggy2002, c4inam2n, Robbie_ranks, Rageandcage, Sma, Irongolf35, V6inspire, JSM9872, Olitinto, 1Beginner, Dus, ZF2, Stockae92, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, G17, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, Sinner777)

*9400RD-4* (Rescue) .......................................... *34 watches *(Silentpanda, Cypress8, Yankeexpress, Nodogsleep, Vade_R, Fjay Iceberg White, Redsinjuro, c4inam2n, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, Gripmaster, Aalif911, Patpong, Duke4c, G17, Jokers83, Sma, Impulse, Shaggy2002, V6inspire, JSM9872, Gianfrancoteh, Ericwanch, Fitsector, Gotshocked, Pocketace, Dus, GeSte, Gshocked_extreme, Rangemanfan, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9400 BTJ-8 *(Burton) ............................................................. *35 **watches* (Kawei, Wah_Wah_Wah (2), Deepsea_dweller, Redlinevue, Pocketace, Gripmaster, kj2, Time4Playnow (2), Dus, Cypress8, Whtwalker, Devastator01, G17, Imitrex, Pachoe, Tokeisukei, Taufikwan, Sma, Dirkpitt73, Skeptical, JohnQFord, GazGXB, Andyahs, Robotaz, RossL, Podunkeric, jun_ng_1208, Bncrpt, Rangemanfan, Hein W, Monigots, Salimuk, GraniteFraggie, S.L)

*9400CMJ-3 *(Camo) ........................................... *34 watches *(Burosgts, Sma, Cypress8, Fjay Iceberg White, Clarencek, Odie, Patpong, Crinntoff, Xxmaccaxx, Monigots, Scooter7, Dus, D1cky986, Mtb2104, Pachoe, Kev55, Adan, Pocketace, Coresh, Fcasoli, Time4Playnow, Rangemanfan, G17, Sebvanderm, Andyahs, Janitski, Woodsrider, Speedsterescu, Alan From New York, jun_ng_1208, Monzer, Hein W, Bncrpt, GraniteFraggie)

*9401KJ-3* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *25** watches* (Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Foxman2k, Duke4c,Craniotes, CCCP, JonL, Monigots, Dus, Jkd2, D1cky986, Sma, Cypress8, MrCrooka1, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Andyahs, Woodsrider, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, SteelersfanVA, Nick87night, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*

**9400DC-1 *(Camo) ............................................. *23 watches* (Tokeisukei, JohnQFord, Sma. Deepsea_dweller, Robotaz, Andyahs, Jomar, RossL, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Bncrpt, jun_ng_1208, Gikkoraj, Grinch_actual, Xiiaodiit, DCsportsFreak, Lentus, GraniteFraggie, James142, CollecotrCol, S.L), Jlauwrence2, BigDuke

*9400FBJ-4 *(Kobe) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.. *21 watches* (Deepsea_dweller, JonL, Kumazo, $teve, Dus, Jkd2, Yankeexpress, D1cky986, Sma, G-Times, Cypress8, Pocketace, MrCrooka1, Pachoe, Taufikwan, Redsinjuro, Skeptical, Woodsrider, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Bncrpt)
*

**9400SRJ-4 *(Pink) &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.... *18** watches *(Sma, Cypress8, Pocketace, Stockae92, Dus, Zeroair, Skeptical, Firewatch44, Mickey_lo, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Staiiff, Rangemanfan, Hein W, DCsportsFreak, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Joakim Agren)
*
**9402KJ-2* (Love the Sea and the Earth) .................. *14 watches* (Tokeisukei, Time4Playnow, JohnQFord, Taufikwan, M-Shock, Harry Ireland, Sma, Skeptical, Sebvanderm, jun_ng_1208, Alan From New York, Rangemanfan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie)

*9403KJ-9* (Love the Sea and the Earth) ................................ *12 watches* (Nick87night, jun_ng_1208, Woodsrider, Sma, Alan From New York, Taufikwan, Monigots, GraniteFraggie, Indo-Padawan, Joakim Agren)

*Mods* .................................................. .......... *47 watches* (Vade_R (2), Babola, Discodave - "Dark green mod", Vadang), Killaskill, Barkdog, Bj_key2003, Fjay Iceberg White (5), Rcaddict, G17 (2), Cypress8, Gripmaster, LeeMorgan, Shaggy2002 (2), Everdying, Tomcio244, Foxman2k, Xenocratex, Emiliano.beneforti, Shaggy2002, Rossi46vr, Rush-Shock, NotSure, Sarge, Shagam, Knives and Lint(2), Hydesg, Kmbijit (2), Redsinjuro, Kevio, MTD IT, Bells0, Koroviov, Sixgun CO, Pepepatryk, Mdt IT, M1ckDELTA, Tap78, Jcrowemag, Duc)

*
The Rangerest Man on Earth* - Fjay Iceberg White (16 watches)

*AllCollection* - jun_ng_1208, Sma (15 watches)

*ThirRangeTeenMan - *Yankeexpress, GraniteFraggie (13 watches)

*Rangeman of All Trades* - Dus, Cypress8 (12 watches)

*RangTENman* - Bncrpt (10 watches)

*Rang9man* - Shaggy2002, Pocketace, Monigots (9 watches)

*Rang8man* - Patpong, Gripmaster, Rangemanfan (8 watches)

*Ranger to the seventh degree - *Blu3hamm3r, Silentpanda, Nodogsleep, JSM9872, D1cky986, G17, Woodsrider, Alan From New York, Taufikwan (7 watches)

*Just Chuck Norris- *Simonal, EasternMikey, Vade_R, c4inam2n, Time4Playnow, Redsinjuro, Tokeisukei, Andyahs, Skeptical, Sebvanderm (6 watches)

*Fiver Ranger *- Lolo96706, Max.doug, Duke4c, Craniotes, JonL, Knives and Lint, GeSte, Joakim Agren(5 watches)

*Out of Range* - Eric5964, MinistryofGShock, IslanderTH, Aerio85, Tgdtown, Dhodesign, V6inspireRcaddict, Jkd2, MrCrooka1, JohnQFord, Marrin, Hoss, Hein W (4 watches)

*Emperors of Range* - Atomant, Sjors, Gotinonme, Bulldog, Chrisek, Childishthing, Raze, Kbuzbee, Aalif911, Oldbugr, 1Beginner, Fitsector, Foxman2k, Stockae92, Whtwalker, Pachoe, Tebeve, Kmbijit, Grinch_actual, DCsportsFreak, Deepsea_dweller, Kenls, S.L, Salimuk (3 watches)

*Kings of Range* - Axiom, MCZK, Fnk88, Yschow, Chrisek, Arri, Reloko, Patpong, Skaface199, Eric325, Kronos, G-Frank, Drypenn, Zayvin, Okifrog, Kung-fusion, TZA, Bj_key2003, Kev0417, Galliano, iJeff, Jokers83, Oldspice, LeeMorgan, Irongolf35, Jamie Stretch, Burosgts, Gnus411, Odie, Mgh1967, Crinntoff, Olitinto, Gotshocked, Scooter7, Jerry7297, Kumazo, Dr.Who, G-Times, Kev55, Kj2, Coresh, Sandipan8609, Exc-hulk, Elborderas, Zeroair, -Devil-, RossL, Mickey_lo, STavros78, Schwizzle, Devil13, Nick87night, Fcasoli, Odinslostcandy, Robotaz, CollecotrCol, James142 (2 watches)

Lone Rangers: 680

Best Rangeman photos IMHO - W44NE G, Gripmaster, Pachoe and BevoWatch

Cheers, Piowa


----------



## stbob

Count me in...
















_GW-9400-1CR_


----------



## salimuk

new one


----------



## bigswifty1

And here's mine. I have another (a desert camo band model), will post a photo of that tomorrow. But for now:


----------



## bigswifty1

And as promised, the Desert Camo, out for a night bushwalking. So sign me up for a two count.


----------



## banderor

Here's a forgotten shot found on an old memory card this morning. Guess this is the best place to post it.


----------



## harald-hans

Please count me in ...


----------



## bncrpt

Better add another one Piowa I've gone to the ... um....light side lol


----------



## bncrpt

View attachment 13548085

Better add another one Piowa I've gone to the ... um....light side lol


----------



## IndianaFuzz

Add me to the list! Picked this up used on the bay. Though as soon as my new set of clear bezel and straps arrives, this will become a "ghost of Rangeman"... I think it will look sick!


----------



## arcata

I sold a number of G Shocks this Fall---including the GW9400. I still have around 3 to go but decided I missed the Rangeman a lot--ordered a new one and it arrived yesterday--quite happy that I got this one again.


----------



## IndianaFuzz

Ok, the new aftermarket bezel and strap finally arrived. I present to you...the Ghost Of Rangeman. I love it! It just has a different feel and presence than anything else I currently own. It's almost like a grown up, manly version of that old see through Swatch from back in the day when I was a kid. And as a bonus, it seems to fluoresce under a black light to boot. Cool!


----------



## gruntmedik

New work watch.


----------



## ItsMeElvis

Mine came Saturday, can add me


----------



## Stuey63

Olive negative here...

May soon convert to positive; shame because I love the dark look. But part of my like of digital is the quick readability.


----------



## AirWatch

*Stay negative!*


----------



## jlauwrence2

IndianaFuzz said:


> Ok, the new aftermarket bezel and strap finally arrived. I present to you...the Ghost Of Rangeman. I love it! It just has a different feel and presence than anything else I currently own. It's almost like a grown up, manly version of that old see through Swatch from back in the day when I was a kid. And as a bonus, it seems to fluoresce under a black light to boot. Cool!
> 
> View attachment 13600215
> View attachment 13600217
> View attachment 13600219


Nicely done sir!


----------



## Dxnnis

Find myself being drawn to this model, reminds me in some ways of my GW7900 in styling. So many I would like to get next it's crazy


----------



## kenls

Dxnnis said:


> Find myself being drawn to this model, reminds me in some ways of my GW7900 in styling. So many I would like to get next it's crazy


Although they don't get worn by me all that often, when I do wear one, it fulfills all of my daily requirements. This was the first G-shock I modded.


----------



## liangliangyu

AirWatch said:


> *Stay negative!*


Best looking G-Shock!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis

kenls said:


> Although they don't get worn by me all that often, when I do wear one, it fulfills all of my daily requirements. This was the first G-shock I modded.


Really am considering this model myself for the next purchase, probably won't be for a while sadly. Saying that I really like the GX56 as well!


----------



## Stuey63

Stuey63 said:


> Olive negative here...
> 
> May soon convert to positive; shame because I love the dark look. But part of my like of digital is the quick readability.


OK, so I did the conversion but there's a downside - with the lines dividing the screen on the negative being silver, they are almost invisible once converted. However, on the plus side, you do retain the gold screen look. Shame about that as this screen with black dividing lines would be good.

As an aside, removing the old film was much more nerve wracking than I expected, and this coming from a guy that services his own mechanical watches. I thought I'd stuffed the LCD at one point but it was just the film getting a shattered look on it as it was removed. In the end it was easy enough, but there was that oh, no moment...

Sorry I can't remove the rotated image for some reason.


----------



## Stuey63

Apologies for the crap photos, I have a good camera but never photograph watches...must look at that thread on taking watch pics!


----------



## Davidro

Saw this today in HK $HK or USD280. Seems like a good deal. Still umming and arrrr-ing









MI MAX 2 / Tapatalk


----------



## kenls

Davidro said:


> Saw this today in HK $HK or USD280. Seems like a good deal. Still umming and arrrr-ing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MI MAX 2 / Tapatalk


I know exactly what I'd do


----------



## BADY

Count me in.
Ready for some "night ops". Airsoft style.
GW-9400-3ER


----------



## Wanderer16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andyahs

Bumping this thread. My 7th Rangeman


----------



## Time4Playnow

Wanderer16 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just FYI, the forum rules don't allow photos of weapons (guns or knives) whatsoever. When the mods discover it, they will delete your photo. Be aware, for future reference when posting.


----------



## Gorg Karlo

+1 here

Got it as vanilla GW-9400-1. Changed the module for that of the GW-9430 when the original developed OPEN error message months after a condensation incident. Hydro modded now. Cheers!


----------



## Nick69Nicky

Hello everybody. Count me in


----------



## Maddog1970

Mine...pending the arrival of my olive case and strap to switch over....


----------



## Solar Atomic

Mud Buddy. What a beautiful and timeless G Shock. Why did Casio have to ruin the strap so badly


----------



## jhe888

I've got a black positive model on the way.


----------



## London006

One of my favourites


----------



## gartner

Came in yesterday and still smelled fresh. Serial number 202A136I, so made on May the 16th this year.














I also noticed a new kind of tag that wasn't there last time I bought it.


----------



## kubr1ck

Picked up this bad boy a couple of months ago. Used of course, but near mint.


----------



## fenderjapan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## will70

Welcome!

I picked up mine yesterday with the same date code as yours ! 

That other little code you mentioned is different on mine. Mine reads 95CUZX












gartner said:


> Came in yesterday and still smelled fresh. Serial number 202A136I, so made on May the 16th this year.
> View attachment 14339851
> View attachment 14339859
> 
> 
> I also noticed a new kind of tag that wasn't there last time I bought it.
> View attachment 14339861


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gartner

And welcome to you too. I see that our Rangemans were made on the same day, 136I are the last four digits ?.



will70 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I picked up mine yesterday with the same date code as yours !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That other little code you mentioned is different on mine. Mine reads 95CUZX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gartner said:
> 
> 
> 
> Came in yesterday and still smelled fresh. Serial number 202A136I, so made on May the 16th this year.
> View attachment 14339851
> View attachment 14339859
> 
> 
> I also noticed a new kind of tag that wasn't there last time I bought it.
> View attachment 14339861
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## billford

Right on the dot as usual


----------



## JustAbe

Here are my two of a few ;-) Count me in!!








GW-9400J-1JF X2


----------



## oiljam

New to me today...


----------



## canonite

New since 10/12 (Sat)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Steelerswit

Still 0,,,LOL


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> Still 0,,,LOL


Gotta check the Yang Ming one (top) later for ya


----------



## Steelerswit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Gotta check the Yang Ming one (top) later for ya


there may be ONE in the container below it~


----------



## Deepsea_dweller

Steelerswit said:


> there may be ONE in the container below it~


Solly solly :-( Mission aborted .. next time


----------



## Irf

Count me in!










GW-9400-1
GW-9400-3
GW-9400BJ
GW-9400KJ
GW-9430EJ
GW-9400NV
GW-9400BTJ
GW-9403KJ
GW-9401KJ
GW-9400FSD


----------



## Steelerswit

Deepsea_dweller said:


> Solly solly :-( Mission aborted .. next time


I'll settle for a GW-56KG 

Sent from Capt Kirk's Communicator


----------



## canonite

Irf said:


> Count me in!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GW-9400-1
> GW-9400-3
> GW-9400BJ
> GW-9400KJ
> GW-9430EJ
> GW-9400NV
> GW-9400BTJ
> GW-9403KJ
> GW-9401KJ
> GW-9400FSD


This counts as 1?!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Irf

canonite said:


> This counts as 1?!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Yes.....1 box.

Has nobody explained the rules?


----------



## canonite

sawadee khap! is it cheaper in the Land of Smiles, since its locally produced?


----------



## Irf

canonite said:


> sawadee khap! is it cheaper in the Land of Smiles, since its locally produced?


Some models are generally slightly cheaper here than the UK; I think it's down to import and freight charges.


----------



## canonite

Irf said:


> Some models are generally slightly cheaper here than the UK; I think it's down to import and freight charges.


That is expected...

SG isn't too far though.. but if the retailer is going by RRP then....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Irf

canonite said:


> That is expected...
> 
> SG isn't too far though.. but if the retailer is going by RRP then....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I use Lazada and Shopee and have a relationship with a couple of sellers on there to track down models for me. Most are new old stock or lightly used which is where you can negotiate better deals with them.


----------



## canonite

are the sellers in TH too ? I got my gulfman via Shopee... seen some prices on Lazada but I use that as a gauge of the price i expect to pay at the 2 new shops (new to me, but i they have been in business for 10-20 years).. 

the Gulfman i purchased does not seem to be covered by warranty ... whereas the 2 shops have in-house warranty.. pretty good prices too


----------



## Irf

canonite said:


> are the sellers in TH too ? I got my gulfman via Shopee... seen some prices on Lazada but I use that as a gauge of the price i expect to pay at the 2 new shops (new to me, but i they have been in business for 10-20 years)..
> 
> the Gulfman i purchased does not seem to be covered by warranty ... whereas the 2 shops have in-house warranty.. pretty good prices too


Yes the sellers are in Thailand. They have the warranty cards but most do not have these stamped so I'm assuming grey imports.

Casio warranty is awful anyway so I'm not too bothered if it comes with it or not as the savings made over several watches would more than cover a repair on a faulty watch


----------



## JustAbe

Duplicate Post


----------



## JustAbe

Casio G-Shock GW-9405KJ-5JR "Love The Sea And The Earth" 11/2019 Rangeman, "Central Africa Okapi (Forest Giraffe) Theme"


----------



## Maddog1970

Saw this earlier, and loved it then, and I think I deserve a Xmas pressie from the Dog......ordered and on the way.



JustAbe said:


> Casio G-Shock GW-9405KJ-5JR "Love The Sea And The Earth" 11/2019 Rangeman, "Central Africa Okapi (Forest Giraffe) Theme"
> 
> View attachment 14689367


----------



## JustAbe

Maddog1970 said:


> Saw this earlier, and loved it then, and I think I deserve a Xmas pressie from the Dog......ordered and on the way.


Congrats in advance @Maddog1970!! It is a killer!! You will love it, well done.


----------



## cbob1912

Just a plain jane 9400 with bezel screws replaced.


----------



## Ozy8

Does anyone have a red band, i can't finde a pictures...clasicss gw-9400 black bezel with red band


----------



## yankeexpress

Ozy8 said:


> Does anyone have a red band, i can't finde a pictures...clasicss gw-9400 black bezel with red band


----------



## Ozy8

This combo


----------



## ICUdude

Man, that red and black combo on the rangeman looks sweet!


----------



## JustAbe

Ozy8 said:


> Does anyone have a red band, i can't finde a pictures...clasicss gw-9400 black bezel with red band


----------



## anto1980

Please to add me.
GW-9400DCJ 

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Odie

GW-9400-1B


----------



## Maddog1970

My current Rangeman collection.....


----------



## memento_mori

After five years mine has got a new bezel, decoration screws, adaptor and band - looks like new


----------



## Maddog1970

My Black Burton.....combination of spare parts......module swap leftovers from converting my green Rangeman to positive, plus a spare Burton resin.....


----------



## Rammus

Odie said:


> GW-9400-1B


Very nice photo Odie, what wrist size do you have?


----------



## sma

My collection.
Good night.


----------



## sma

...


----------



## Maddog1970

"....but really, how do you feel about the Rangeman model?"

Wow.......



sma said:


> ...
> 
> View attachment 14835807


----------



## JustAbe

sma said:


> My collection.
> Good night.
> 
> View attachment 14835769


Amazing Collection @sma!!! :-!b-)|> Enjoy and wear them in good health!! |>|>|>|>


----------



## tr0ubles0me

You're missing that one 









Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


----------



## watch-ing

number 4 

yes, i had this watch 4 times already. 
its very used, battery down to medium, was very dirty. 
one of the first production models it seems, end of august 2013. got it for a great price. glass is scratch free!

will i sell it again? will i replace it with a gbd-h1000, gbd-100 or garmin instinct solar? some other watch? endless journey.


----------



## AirWatch




----------



## Scott.

Signing in!


----------



## Rikimaru

Guys a quick question. Always wanteg Rangeman GW9400. Will it fit my 6.25 inch wrist or it's too much to pull off?? I am wearing Seiko Baby Tuna sometimes, no complaints there&#8230;. SO?


----------



## G-Drive

With a quick research :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-6-3-inch-wrist-anyone-977667.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/how-does-gw9400-rangeman-fit-my-wrist-4605835.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/rangeman-small-wrists-2677498.html

Hope it helps


----------



## arcata

Yes, also got one a week or so ago--no picture--it is the same as the one included in the quote. Great value and watch.



ER-95 said:


> One of my latest additions and my new favorite.


----------



## ven

Must have missed this thread, only the 1 to add.................. so far


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut

Any of you fine Rangeman fellas know where I can get -3JF bands for my Rangeman?


----------



## ven

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Any of you fine Rangeman fellas know where I can get -3JF bands for my Rangeman?


Not looked through, i use here in the UK(yes i can ship no problem, if they dont for you)
https://www.tiktox.com/rangeman-spares.html


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Latest Rangeman is coming in today.


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

It will be the STEALTHIEST one , I PROMISE!


----------



## RSL1975

Mine is on its way! My first G Shock to boot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77




----------



## FJay Iceberg White

All black. Buttons are black. It should have been all black.


----------



## bj_key2003

tr0ubles0me said:


> You're missing that one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


Ok, I gotta ask (maybe I'm late to the party..)

What.Is.This?? Details, please! Its gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## RSL1975

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tr0ubles0me

bj_key2003 said:


> Ok, I gotta ask (maybe I'm late to the party..)
> 
> What.Is.This?? Details, please! Its gorgeous!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


It's a custom metal case & band combo from a seller called SQP on AliExpress. Also available in black or gold. Quite heavy though, a lot 

Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Are those prices including that VAT tax thing yall get so excited about? And does shipping to the states basically erase any price differences ? 

And when do you restock your supplies or order as you get orders? 

Ideally looking for that cool earth wind fire Grey face for 9400 rangeman. Thanks 




Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

Wow a negative display I can actually read easily.... I'm tempted at the all blacked out rangeman but I most can't read the data so for me that's kind of useless. Great watch 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns

All in perfect sync and all in juicy positive displays !!! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChungyLondon

Can I join the club??


----------



## WES51

ChungyLondon said:


> Can I join the club??
> 
> View attachment 15130571


This mod makes it the best Rangeman color way so far. Just stunning.


----------



## ChungyLondon

WES51 said:


> This mod makes it the best Rangeman color way so far. Just stunning.


Cheers!!


----------



## cristitegzes

And here's mine, arrived today, had to take it in the wild!

A bit too out of focus, but , what can you do?
(try harder, i know!)


----------



## BlindPanic

That's perfect, could you share how you did that?


----------



## JerzyDabczak

Cain I join with modified 1ER?


----------



## yankeexpress

Got another Rangeman to install in these new clothes:



















Plus these....think I have 18 Rangeman now.


----------



## xernanyo

.









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Miklos86

JerzyDabczak said:


> Cain I join with modified 1ER?
> 
> View attachment 15150461


Looks great! That's the exact mod I'll be doing when the parts arrive.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## FJay Iceberg White

Miklos86 said:


> Looks great! That's the exact mod I'll be doing when the parts arrive.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


snap, love these screws!


----------



## TatsNGuns

Rangeman, flowers









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lunitic

Still happy I have my men in sunrise purple Rangeman.


----------



## complexcarbs




----------



## MustangActual

Here's mine. Arrived today and set up. Loving it.


----------



## Malay Dixit

mine.. arrived earlier forgot to post it. Rangeman *GW-9400-1DR (G485)*


----------



## Colmustard86

Rangeman today blackout


----------

